# the official 2010-11 college football thread! ver. Auburn VS Oregon?



## axl blaze

> AP Coaches Poll Preseason Top 25
> 
> 1) Alabama
> 2) Texas
> 3) Florida
> 4) Boise State
> 5) Ohio State
> 6) TCU
> 7) Iowa
> 8) Penn State
> 9) Cincinnati
> 10) Virginia Tech
> 11) Oregon
> 12) Bringham Young
> 13) Georgia Tech
> 14) Nebraska
> 15) Pittsburgh
> 16) Wisco
> 17) LSU
> 18) Utah
> 19) Miami
> 20) USC
> 21) Mississippi
> 22) West Virginia
> 23) Texas Tech
> 24) Central Michigan
> 25) Oklahoma State



since TLB and I have been arguing all off season in other threads, I figure that we could argue here - in the home of the official 2010 NCAA football thread!

up above is the Coach's Preseason Top 25. lets start arguing!

I feel like some school will have a big drop off. I see Oregon flailing after a spectacular last season, mostly because they are losing Jeremiah Masoli to the SEC (they will take anybody!) I see Texas dropping big due to losing Colt McCoy, and I see Florida dropping to perhaps the 20 spot. Cincinnati, as well.

I see some teams rising up, as well. Miami, LSU, and Wisco I predict will be slightly better than they are allotted here. I think I can group Virginia Tech into these teams as well. I see Alabama and OSU vying for the top spot throughout most of the season. both the SEC and Big Ten should be above average, so both of these teams can lose - but I don't think that they will. the SEC is Bama's to lose, and I feel that OSU does have a chance of shooting itself in the foot early (Miami or another early, sub-par Big Ten team?)

anyways, it should be a magical season! where all our dreams come true


----------



## HighonLife

fuckin aye its about time


cant wait





> I see Texas dropping big due to losing Colt McCoy



Did you watch the National Championship game?

Garret Gilbert should be legit



Oh, and i cant wait for the Miami OSU game, should be interesting


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Are you sure that is legit Axl?  I can't find that thing anywhere.  To think OSU and TT would be ranked but OU not?  Something seems fishy here considering OU was voted by the media to win the Big XII and is coming off a good bowl win over a relatively strong Stanford.  Moreover, aTm is also considered to be stronger than both of those schools.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Not sure where Axl got that, but I found this AP Pre-Season ranking posted JUL 26



		Code:
	

Rank	Team		Record	Votes	Previous
1	Alabama (60)	14-0	1,500	1
2	Texas		13-1	1,399	2
3	Florida		13-1	1,370	5
4	Boise State	14-0	1,366	6
5	Ohio State	11-2	1,224	8
6	TCU		12-1	1,163	3
7	Iowa		11-2	1,126	10
8	Cincinnati	12-1	1,060	4
9	Penn State	11-2	1,016	11
10	Virginia Tech	10-3	953	12
11	Oregon		10-3	886	7
12	Brigham Young	11-2	806	15
13	Georgia Tech	11-3	768	9
14	Nebraska	10-4	724	20
15	Pittsburgh	10-3	697	17
16	Wisconsin	10-3	571	24
17	LSU		9-4	501	13
18	Utah		10-3	491	23
19	Miami (FL)	9-4	310	14
20	Mississippi	9-4	296	NR
21	Texas Tech	9-4	224	NR
22	USC		9-4	216	NR
23	Cntl Michigan	12-2	166	25
24	Clemson		9-5	125	NR
25	West Virginia	9-4	91	18


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

TheLoveBandit said:


> Not sure where Axl got that, but I found this AP Pre-Season ranking posted JUL 26
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Rank	Team		Record	Votes	Previous
> 1	Alabama (60)	14-0	1,500	1
> 2	Texas		13-1	1,399	2
> 3	Florida		13-1	1,370	5
> 4	Boise State	14-0	1,366	6
> 5	Ohio State	11-2	1,224	8
> 6	TCU		12-1	1,163	3
> 7	Iowa		11-2	1,126	10
> 8	Cincinnati	12-1	1,060	4
> 9	Penn State	11-2	1,016	11
> 10	Virginia Tech	10-3	953	12
> 11	Oregon		10-3	886	7
> 12	Brigham Young	11-2	806	15
> 13	Georgia Tech	11-3	768	9
> 14	Nebraska	10-4	724	20
> 15	Pittsburgh	10-3	697	17
> 16	Wisconsin	10-3	571	24
> 17	LSU		9-4	501	13
> 18	Utah		10-3	491	23
> 19	Miami (FL)	9-4	310	14
> 20	Mississippi	9-4	296	NR
> 21	Texas Tech	9-4	224	NR
> 22	USC		9-4	216	NR
> 23	Cntl Michigan	12-2	166	25
> 24	Clemson		9-5	125	NR
> 25	West Virginia	9-4	91	18



I'm pretty sure that that is the final AP poll from last year, not a preseason ranking.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

"Updated: Monday July 26, 2010 02:23 PM" on the page....but perhaps you're right......got any ideas on where a current one would be?


----------



## smotpoker

TheLoveBandit said:


> "Updated: Monday July 26, 2010 02:23 PM" on the page....but perhaps you're right......got any ideas on where a current one would be?




The new A.P poll won't come out until 2 or 3 weeks before the season starts. The BCS poll (the only one that counts) doesn't come out until around October 1st.

I am pretty sure Bama will be #1, OSU #2, and Boise will probably be #3.


----------



## Pander Bear

and even then, it wont mean shit. I seem to recall my team being a preseason #1-- that didn't work out so great for us.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Yeah, well, that's like tOSU being in the top three, we all know it's got no footing in reality 


:jab::jab:  


But, seriously, the pre-season rankings are pretty crap indicators given the number of teams that rise and fall throughout the season.  It's just something to yammer on about now....which I'll admit, I desperately need.  I'm watching recordings of games going back several years (even watch the "Run, Lindsey, Run" game.....I'm that desperate for this season to begin).


----------



## LapDawg

Making my first trip to Austin for the UCLA/Texas game in late Sept. Can't wait!


----------



## smotpoker

TheLoveBandit said:


> Yeah, well, that's like tOSU being in the top three, we all know it's got no footing in reality
> 
> 
> :jab::jab:
> 
> 
> But, seriously, the pre-season rankings are pretty crap indicators given the number of teams that rise and fall throughout the season.  It's just something to yammer on about now....which I'll admit, I desperately need.  I'm watching recordings of games going back several years (even watch the "Run, Lindsey, Run" game.....I'm that desperate for this season to begin).




I know you were just taking a cheap shot at the Buckeyes, funny thing is, they were actually underrated last year.

That is if you go by the theory that if a team finishes higher in the final poll than they were ranked at the beginning of the year, that would make them underrated, wouldn't it?

And on that note, your Gators were actually overrated last year, finishing lower than when they started.


----------



## smotpoker

LapDawg said:


> Making my first trip to Austin for the UCLA/Texas game in late Sept. Can't wait!



Go Bruins! I hope you have a good time! Going there in 2007 to watch Ohio State face the 'Horns, I can tell Austin is one awesome city!

And I think the power shift will start this year in SoCal!

UCLA's got such a nicer campus than University of Still Cheaters, at leat I thought so when I was in L.A for my honeymoon! And a class act coach to go with the great campus!


----------



## HighonLife

LapDawg said:


> Making my first trip to Austin for the UCLA/Texas game in late Sept. Can't wait!



you wont be dissapointed, its too easy to have a great time in Austin

enjoy Texas sir


----------



## TheLoveBandit

smotpoker said:


> ... funny thing is...



cannot argue 





+1 on the GO BRUINS


----------



## LapDawg

smotpoker said:


> Go Bruins! I hope you have a good time! Going there in 2007 to watch Ohio State face the 'Horns, I can tell Austin is one awesome city!
> 
> And I think the power shift will start this year in SoCal!
> 
> UCLA's got such a nicer campus than University of Still Cheaters, at leat I thought so when I was in L.A for my honeymoon! And a class act coach to go with the great campus!



Yeah Westwood's a tad better than being in the center of the ghetto. 

Slick Rick may not exactly be a real class act but he's a great interview and definitely knows how to be a face of the university. 

It's definitely the time now for UCLA to take back the city of LA from the Trojans. Rick knows he can overtake baby Lane even with daddy watching his back.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

LapDawg said:


> Yeah Westwood's a tad better than being in the center of the ghetto.
> 
> Slick Rick may not exactly be a real class act but he's a great interview and definitely knows how to be a face of the university.
> 
> It's definitely the time now for UCLA to take back the city of LA from the Trojans. Rick knows he can overtake baby Lane even with daddy watching his back.



Yeah, Lane Kiffen is the biggest joke in football. How this guy keeps getting jobs is beyond me. Pretty soon USC is going to be on major probation a second time because of that douche.


----------



## HighonLife

3 said:


> Yeah, Lane Kiffen is the biggest joke in football. *How this guy keeps getting jobs is beyond me*. Pretty soon USC is going to be on major probation a second time because of that douche.



well for one people hope that he has a fraction of his dads talent 

also the fact that if u sign him u sign Monte doesnt hurt

but yea, he's a joke


----------



## Kenickie

hm

preseason poll v coaches poll



> 1      Alabama (55)
> 2	Ohio State (4)
> 3	Florida
> 4	Texas
> 5	Boise State
> 6	Virginia Tech
> 7	TCU
> 8	Oklahoma
> 9	Nebraska
> 10	Iowa
> 11	Oregon
> 12	Wisconsin
> 13	Miami (FL)
> 14	Penn State
> 15	Pittsburgh
> 16	LSU
> 17	Georgia Tech
> 18	North Carolina
> 19	Arkansas
> 20	Florida State
> 21	Georgia
> 22	Oregon State
> 23	Auburn
> 24	Utah
> 24	West Virginia



http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings/_/poll/2/week/1


----------



## NickyAdams

im glad OU is ranked eighth, its funner being somewhat of an underdog


----------



## axl blaze

Austin is one of the most fine cities in the world. for indie music, small business, and especially college football. the parallels between Columbus and Austin are apparent, and I would not mind living in Austin someday.

OSU is number 2, and deservedly so. they ended the season with gusto. hopefully the Buckeyes don't buy into the hype so much, because they have some heavy games against Iowa, Wisconsin, and The U. 

it should be a great season, I have been itching for it for weeks.

as always, THE Ohio State University has a good chance to win the National Championship


----------



## Pander Bear

a good chance to _appear_ at the national championship, a pretty slim chance of winning it. Playing a schedule of teams with faster, more aggressive defenses would serve you well. 

Scored tix for the LSU v UNC game at the Georgia Dome. Pumped to sport the purple and gold in the middle of the UNC boosters section.


----------



## axl blaze

yes, a good chance to appear. but therefore the odds of winning the NC are that much greater with just a Buckeyes appearance, because some of the usual power-houses are having a down year.

what other teams will be championship caliber? it is very difficult to say right now. Alabama looks like the best contender right now, but I think this is the year where we don't see an SEC contender. some teams are above average, I just don't see one team stealing the spotlight for enough votes.

lets take a look at other contenders...

Florida, Texas again are losing a lot. Texas has a RIDICULOUSLY easy journey to a BCS title game, so it would be easy to lump them in right now.

Boise State? as if the bullshit suits would even give them a rightful shot.

the BCS might as well not even go through with the season and give the Buckeyes the National Championship 

of course, I'm joking.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

LapDawg said:


> Making my first trip to Austin for the UCLA/Texas game in late Sept. Can't wait!



That's a long way to go to watch your team lose 

J/K Austin is an awesome town %)


----------



## Kenickie

Pander Bear said:


> a good chance to _appear_ at the national championship, a pretty slim chance of winning it. Playing a schedule of teams with faster, more aggressive defenses would serve you well.
> 
> Scored tix for the LSU v UNC game at the Georgia Dome. Pumped to sport the purple and gold in the middle of the UNC boosters section.




fark = buckeyes to be the sacrifical lamb in the BCS vs an SEC team


----------



## LapDawg

Jerry Atrick said:


> That's a long way to go to watch your team lose



Yeah...just like the last time UCLA went to Austin right?


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> yes, a good chance to appear. but therefore the odds of winning the NC are that much greater with just a Buckeyes appearance, because some of the usual power-houses are having a down year.
> 
> what other teams will be championship caliber? it is very difficult to say right now. Alabama looks like the best contender right now, but I think this is the year where we don't see an SEC contender. some teams are above average, I just don't see one team stealing the spotlight for enough votes.



Now... I know you said you were joking to defuse the homerism, but I'm going to press you on it. You ask who is a clear contender, treating the buckeyes as a foregone conclusion. Bama is the *clear* forgone NC conclusion, not OSU. Ohio is going to have to win every game, and win them decisively to make a case. The conference championship will go a long way to make that case, but you wont have it for another year. I wouldn't be surprised if boisie goes undefeated, osu drops a game they shoudln't, and it gets to be boisie's year. Also... you know... before the season starts, its all anybody's guess. We're sure to get at least one big shocker of a surprise, and one team who really falls off the radar from the top 5 or 7.


----------



## PureFire

Pander Bear said:


> Now... I know you said you were joking to defuse the homerism, but I'm going to press you on it. You ask who is a clear contender, treating the buckeyes as a foregone conclusion. Bama is the *clear* forgone NC conclusion, not OSU. Ohio is going to have to win every game, and win them decisively to make a case. The conference championship will go a long way to make that case, but you wont have it for another year. I wouldn't be surprised if boisie goes undefeated, osu drops a game they shoudln't, and it gets to be boisie's year. Also... you know... before the season starts, its all anybody's guess. We're sure to get at least one big shocker of a surprise, and one team who really falls off the radar from the top 5 or 7.



Here's your shocker right here, LSU will take down Bama this year!


No, seriously, probably not, but you got to have hope! Anything's possible this year, and I think the SEC race will be closer this year than it has in quite a while. Can't wait for the season to start!

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

PureFire said:


> Here's your shocker right here, LSU will take down Bama this year!
> 
> 
> No, seriously, probably not, but you got to have hope! Anything's possible this year, and I think the SEC race will be closer this year than it has in quite a while. Can't wait for the season to start!
> 
> Geaux Tigers!!!



I can't shake the feeling that Les Miles is LSU's version of Miami's Larry Coker. He inherited Saban's empire but I think he is too dumb to keep it up. I would expect them to decline for a bit, but after you guys get a new coach you'll contend once again. Louisiana and the surrounding LSU territories are too fertile recruiting grounds to allow them to be down forever.


----------



## Kenickie

3 said:


> I can't shake the feeling that Les Miles is LSU's version of Miami's Larry Coker. He inherited Saban's empire but I think he is too dumb to keep it up. I would expect them to decline for a bit, but after you guys get a new coach you'll contend once again. Louisiana and the surrounding LSU territories are too fertile recruiting grounds to allow them to be down forever.



 i'm thinking Les Miles time is coming to an end, unless he pulls something crazy out of the air (kicking Bama's ass, maybe?).


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> fark = buckeyes to be the sacrifical lamb in the BCS vs an SEC team



the SEC isn't too intimidating this year. a lot of star power has left. I'll wager that they could compile an "All-SEC All-Star Team" and VS the Buckeyes... it would still be a game.

still have to stop Terelle Pryor. and if he learns how to throw... better watch out!


----------



## PureFire

Kenickie said:


> i'm thinking Les Miles time is coming to an end, unless he pulls something crazy out of the air (kicking Bama's ass, maybe?).



I think you may be right. I'm not a big fan of Les, but I believe the bigger problem is with some of the assistants. Gary Crowton (offensive coordinator) has been in the system far too long and has yet to develop a solid QB. That and the offensive playbook we've been running is far too predictable. 

I think if Miles wants to stick around, he needs to get of Crowton first, just my opinion.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> the SEC isn't too intimidating this year. a lot of star power has left.



because Bama only has like..11 starters returning...


----------



## MD Specialist

My Predictions..

SEC: Florida or Bama
Pac 10: Oregon
Big 12: Nebraska
Big 10: Iowa
ACC: Da U
Big East, Mountain West, WAC: Who cares?

Oregon will go undefeated in the Pac 10. Especially if they start that speedy sophomore at Q and he steps up while having LaMicheal James to hand off and pitch too. Oregon will be a big play high scoring offensive team. The only team they'll have trouble with is Stanford, and Oregon State (because it's a hated rivalry). If they win the Pac 10 they will win the Rose Bowl as well. Unless they went undefeated and made it to the National Championship game. Chance of that happening 63%

I would love to see Miami beat Ohio State and show the nation just how *overrated *Ohio State and the Big Ten conference really is (sorry Big Ten and Ohio State fans ). I think Miami might have a serious chance to make it to the National Championship game and win it if they don't shoot themselves in the foot during some game. If they did they would definitely win their bowl game. Chance of Miami making it to the NC game 85%

Yeah Bama lost a lot of starters but they still have the their Heisman winning RB with Mark Ingram, their coach.... and it's the south. No matter how many players these teams lose their recruiting is absolutely ridiculous and their new starters are amazingly talented. Same goes with Florida. Whichever of these teams goes to the National Championship game they will likely win it... especially if it's against a Big Ten team then... they'll destroy and the game won't even be fun to watch. Chance of this happening 95%

Nebraska has a chip on their shoulder and they are out for blood this year. I could see Nebraska being a team that goes undefeated this year. They want the Big 12 title more then any team and it's their last year to get it. Especially if they meet Texas in the title game for a chance to make it to the National championship. I don't see Texas going undefeated but definitely see them making it the the Big 12 title game. Gilbert is a really good QB but he'll need one more year to develop and become the leader of the Longhorns. Next year Texas will dominate the Big 12 and Nebraska.. they'll take the Big Ten title like taking candy from a baby. Nebraska making it to the NC game 93%  

Iowa will take the Big Ten because they, as Wisconsin, are the only underrated teams in the Big Ten. I see Ohio State losing to Miami, Wisconsin and Iowa. They play @ Iowa (and @ Wisconsin) and that is a really tough place to play against a hard nose team. I would also like to see Ohio State travel to a school for the big beginning of the season games, and then see how tough they are without that intimidating stadium they play in. If Ohio State does take the Big Ten it will solidify my belief that the Big Ten is a joke and they will get destroyed by Nebraska next year. Chance of Iowa going to the National Championship game 68% Chance of them winning 35%

TCU, Boise State, BYU, and Utah all have to play good teams in a good conference *week in and week out* before I can ever respect them as a true contender. 

The Big East winner will make it to a bowl game. 8)

Hope you liked it... Let me know either way. 

All in all it's fucking great that football season is starting again. I look forward to this thread for the rest of the year.


----------



## MD Specialist

Oh yeah!

PS. FUCK USC!


----------



## Kenickie

^^^ i agree with almost everything in your post.


----------



## smotpoker

MD Specialist said:


> My Predictions..
> 
> SEC: Florida or Bama
> Pac 10: Oregon
> Big 12: Nebraska
> Big 10: Iowa
> ACC: Da U
> Big East, Mountain West, WAC: Who cares?
> 
> Oregon will go undefeated in the Pac 10. Especially if they start that speedy sophomore at Q and he steps up while having LaMicheal James to hand off and pitch too. Oregon will be a big play high scoring offensive team. The only team they'll have trouble with is Stanford, and Oregon State (because it's a hated rivalry). If they win the Pac 10 they will win the Rose Bowl as well. Unless they went undefeated and made it to the National Championship game. Chance of that happening 63%
> 
> I would love to see Miami beat Ohio State and show the nation just how *overrated *Ohio State and the Big Ten conference really is (sorry Big Ten and Ohio State fans ). I think Miami might have a serious chance to make it to the National Championship game and win it if they don't shoot themselves in the foot during some game. If they did they would definitely win their bowl game. Chance of Miami making it to the NC game 85%
> 
> Yeah Bama lost a lot of starters but they still have the their Heisman winning RB with Mark Ingram, their coach.... and it's the south. No matter how many players these teams lose their recruiting is absolutely ridiculous and their new starters are amazingly talented. Same goes with Florida. Whichever of these teams goes to the National Championship game they will likely win it... especially if it's against a Big Ten team then... they'll destroy and the game won't even be fun to watch. Chance of this happening 95%
> 
> Nebraska has a chip on their shoulder and they are out for blood this year. I could see Nebraska being a team that goes undefeated this year. They want the Big 12 title more then any team and it's their last year to get it. Especially if they meet Texas in the title game for a chance to make it to the National championship. I don't see Texas going undefeated but definitely see them making it the the Big 12 title game. Gilbert is a really good QB but he'll need one more year to develop and become the leader of the Longhorns. Next year Texas will dominate the Big 12 and Nebraska.. they'll take the Big Ten title like taking candy from a baby. Nebraska making it to the NC game 93%
> 
> Iowa will take the Big Ten because they, as Wisconsin, are the only underrated teams in the Big Ten. I see Ohio State losing to Miami, Wisconsin and Iowa. They play @ Iowa (and @ Wisconsin) and that is a really tough place to play against a hard nose team. I would also like to see Ohio State travel to a school for the big beginning of the season games, and then see how tough they are without that intimidating stadium they play in. If Ohio State does take the Big Ten it will solidify my belief that the Big Ten is a joke and they will get destroyed by Nebraska next year. Chance of Iowa going to the National Championship game 68% Chance of them winning 35%
> 
> TCU, Boise State, BYU, and Utah all have to play good teams in a good conference *week in and week out* before I can ever respect them as a true contender.
> 
> The Big East winner will make it to a bowl game. 8)
> 
> Hope you liked it... Let me know either way.
> 
> All in all it's fucking great that football season is starting again. I look forward to this thread for the rest of the year.



And let the Buckeye hate start all over again.8)

Oh yeah how did Miami do against Wisconsin and the overrated Big 10 last year? Watching the U huddle around a heater like a bunch of pussies was quite pathetic. In Florida too. And the Big Ten last year in bowl games defeated the ACC champ and the Pac 10 champ.

OSU if they can beat Miami (and we saw Miami against a Big 10 team last year), they will set themselves up nicely for a possible NC game. Terrelle Pryor is undefeated in his career against Wisconsin and Iowa. And Ohio State does play tough road games every other season, which is a lot more than most teams can say. Some recent ones that come to mind: 2008 USC  2006 Texas. BTW, Iowa isn't really that tough for Ohio State. Everyone thinks Kennick Stadium is some massive deafening place to play. It barely holds over 70,000 fans. The Buckeyes get way more than that for a spring game. (not that the fans are intimidating at a spring game, just saying 70,000 isn't all that much) And OSU hasn't lost there in who knows how many years. At least not the last 5. OSU has won the Big Ten Championship the last 5 years. Why would a year when they have all the key guys coming back be any different?

In fact they schedule an out of conference road game  every other year. And I know Miami does too, so that's good for them. Take a look at Florida. when was the last time they even left the state of florida for a non conference game? That's sad.

One thing about college football at least to me is that pretty much any of the good teams always have a chance to get lucky and win the whole thing. Every team uses a few breaks along the way. It's hard to say who will in it all. Bama, OSU, BSU, UF etc always have a great chance in August.

But I sure can't wait for the season. I am taking my newlywed wife to her first Ohio State game against Marshall for the season opener on 9/2. I am super stoked for it as I am sure it will be the greatest sporting event she's ever been too. The only other college football game she's been too as she is also an Indiana fan was Indiana-Iowa 2008 when it was extremely hot outside and her Hoosiers got blown out. She needs to have the real college football experience.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

You know, I've been dying for you to come back so we can have another poke-fun season of NCAA football talk   (I left a post for you here, figured you'd appreciate it.  )



smotpoker said:


> Oh yeah how did Miami do against Wisconsin and the overrated Big 10 last year? Watching the U huddle around a heater like a bunch of pussies was quite pathetic. In Florida too. And the Big Ten last year in bowl games defeated the ACC champ and the Pac 10 champ.



Um, tOSU > Oregon...@ the Rose Bowl which is essentially a home game for the Pac10 (but moreso if it were USCw again)....but the ACC win?  C'mon   Yeah, GT was good, ranked pretty even with the Iowa team that beat them by 10...@ the Orange Bowl (essentially home ground for ACC)...but the ACC is 2-10 in BCS games, that's a 0.167 winning percentage.  Hardly something to beat your chest about, when they are 1-8 since 2000  ).  And yes, this is my weak assed attempt to pull attention away from a well earned Big10+2/tOSU win over a good Oregon team, and try to make people look at a win over the ACC as a cheap win....even though the GT team there was top 10 at the time.  I'm lame, I know.




smotpoker said:


> OSU if they can beat Miami (and we saw Miami against a Big 10 team last year), they will set themselves up nicely for a possible NC game. ...And Ohio State does play tough road games every other season, which is a lot more than most teams can say.
> 
> ...
> 
> In fact they schedule an out of conference road game  every other year. And I know Miami does too, so that's good for them. Take a look at Florida. when was the last time they even left the state of florida for a non conference game? That's sad.



You're right, they don't schedule strong OOC games in season, but for the ones they couldn't hide from, how'd they fare?

2009 Sugar Bowl (LA):  UF 52 - CIN 24 WIN
2006 Fiesta Bowl (AZ):  UF 51 - tOSU 14 WIN
_I could stop there, but let's look deeper...._
2004 Peach Bowl (GA):  UF 10 - MIA 27 LOSS
2000 Peach Bowl (GA):  UF 20 - MIA 37 LOSS

So, there are DAMN few OOC games played out of the state...at all.  And as much as I want to say we seem to fare well when we do play OOC and out of state....those two MIA losses sting.  I have to admit that as well.   The only partial argument I can try to offer is that a) it isn't our fault so many of the bowl games are played in our state, and b ) it isn't our fault we have two other teams in our state that are usually regarded as 'tough' OOC type games (FSU whom we have to play every year, state law; and MIA.....though USF is trying to be a decent #4).

Point to smotpoker.



smotpoker said:


> Everyone thinks Kennick Stadium is some massive deafening place to play. It barely holds over 70,000 fans. The Buckeyes get way more than that for a spring game. (not that the fans are intimidating at a spring game, just saying 70,000 isn't all that much) And OSU hasn't lost there in who knows how many years. At least not the last 5. OSU has won the Big Ten Championship the last 5 years. Why would a year when they have all the key guys coming back be any different?



Sorry, I had to laugh at the image of 70k screaming fans for a spring game intimidating their freshmen...burning couches and flipping cars if the Scarlet beat the Gray by too many points 

Let's rephrase the last bit of your statement however - when the rest of the conference is continued to be viewed as weak(-ish) to the point where tOSU has won the Championship the last 5 yrs running, why would their team with so many returning players be viewed any differently?  To the point of losing at Iowa....check your books, your memory of the last 5 yrs is true, you haven't lost there...but you only played them there once (2006).  The time before that (2004), you lost. 

Still, in fairness, let's take a look at tOSU's OOC and out of state games:
2009 Rose Bowl vs Oregon 26-17 WIN!!
2009 @ Toledo 38-0 WIN .... wait, that's in Ohio, isn't it 
2008 @ USC 35-3 LOSS
2008 Fiesta Bowl vs Texas 24-21 LOSS
2007 @ Washington 33-14 WIN
2007 BCS Nat'l Champ (LA) vs LSU 28-24 LOSS
2006 @ TX 24-7 WIN
2006 BCS Nat'l Champ (AZ) vs UF 41-14 LOSS
2005 Fiesta Bowl (AZ) vs ND 34-20 WIN
2004 @ NC State 22-14 WIN
2004 Alamo Bowl vs Ok St 33-7 WIN

.... I could go further, but I think your point stands....again.  We all know the BCS woes tOSU has suffered....but that's a very slanted view (that I enjoy), but a full view shows they DO travel quite a bit, and DO fare reasonably well.




smotpoker said:


> But I sure can't wait for the season. I am taking my newlywed wife to her first Ohio State game against Marshall for the season opener on 9/2. I am super stoked for it as I am sure it will be the greatest sporting event she's ever been too. The only other college football game she's been too as she is also an Indiana fan was Indiana-Iowa 2008 when it was extremely hot outside and her Hoosiers got blown out. She needs to have the real college football experience.



LOL....IND-IOWA is certainly not a 'real college football experience', so I hope she appreciates the step up of a home game for tOSU, even if it is against Marshall.  Congrats on the wife.  I was lucky, mine is a bigger football (college and pro) nut than most guys, but she's a fan of UF (she went there), and Virginia (she went there, but accepts it's hopeless), and ...uhg... Penn State (her brother went there, and the family flew out for their last Nat'l Championship (1986-87 Fiesta Bowl over MIA).  Still, I know the good fortune of a man who's wife _tells him_ to get all the TV's out for watching football on the weekend, and loves to attend games - home or away.   Good luck with yours, and hopefully you don't have to trade a date at the Horseshoe with a date at 'Paint your own Pottery' or somesuch to keep things even


----------



## smotpoker

Thanks. And the wifey knows I watch football on Saturday from 11 am to usually bout 2 in the morning. I couldn't have married a girl who doesn't love football as much as me.


----------



## HighonLife

whats with all the thesis papers on this page?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

It'll only get worse until we have some actual games to talk about


----------



## HighonLife

MD Specialist said:


> My Predictions..
> 
> SEC: Florida or Bama
> Pac 10: Oregon
> *Big 12: Nebraska*
> Big 10: Iowa
> ACC: Da U
> Big East, Mountain West, WAC: Who cares?



Nebraska left the Big 12 did they not?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Not until next year.  This year, they are still Big12-2.

Same for Colorado going to the Pac10...after this year.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

TheLoveBandit said:


> Not until next year.  This year, they are still Big12-2.
> 
> Same for Colorado going to the Pac10...after this year.



Don't forget Texas A&M going to SEC.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

aTm is *not* coming to the SEC (yet).  Not until the Big12-2 starts to die off more...which may not happen.

For now, and the foreseeable future, they remain in their current conference.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

TheLoveBandit said:


> aTm is *not* coming to the SEC (yet).  Not until the Big12-2 starts to die off more...which may not happen.
> 
> For now, and the foreseeable future, they remain in their current conference.



Damn, your quick.  I just realized the error of my post and was about to edit it as such


----------



## Kenickie

poor colorado 

why do they suck so much?

their basketball teams (especially the ladies ) are usually decent


----------



## axl blaze

MD Specialist said:


> I would love to see Miami beat Ohio State and show the nation just how *overrated *Ohio State and the Big Ten conference really is (sorry Big Ten and Ohio State fans ). I think Miami might have a serious chance to make it to the National Championship game and win it if they don't shoot themselves in the foot during some game. If they did they would definitely win their bowl game. Chance of Miami making it to the NC game 85%
> 
> Yeah Bama lost a lot of starters but they still have the their Heisman winning RB with Mark Ingram, their coach.... and it's the south. No matter how many players these teams lose their recruiting is absolutely ridiculous and their new starters are amazingly talented. Same goes with Florida. Whichever of these teams goes to the National Championship game they will likely win it... especially if it's against a Big Ten team then... they'll destroy and the game won't even be fun to watch. Chance of this happening 95%
> 
> Nebraska has a chip on their shoulder and they are out for blood this year. I could see Nebraska being a team that goes undefeated this year. They want the Big 12 title more then any team and it's their last year to get it. Especially if they meet Texas in the title game for a chance to make it to the National championship. I don't see Texas going undefeated but definitely see them making it the the Big 12 title game. Gilbert is a really good QB but he'll need one more year to develop and become the leader of the Longhorns. Next year Texas will dominate the Big 12 and Nebraska.. they'll take the Big Ten title like taking candy from a baby. Nebraska making it to the NC game 93%



don't let your Big Ten hate blind you. I don't know why you are so far up Nebraska's jock, but they haven't been anything since the late 90s and I don't really think they will destroy the Big 10. this is hilarious talk, really.

Nebraska will be a middle of the pack Big Ten team, along the lines of Wisconsin or Iowa. the best thing since Frank Solich just left the Huskers, in Ndamakung Suh.

Nebraska will not win the Big 12 this year. I am relying heavily on a Boomer Sooner Big 12 year.

I remember last year I was also on that Miami tip, but they failed me. I suspect they will fail you, too. I think Miami will be a great team but it is absurd to think that they will go to the National Championship. again, if you didn't let the Big Ten hate flow so numerous like the river of Ohio State All-Americans, you would remember that Wisconsin totally dismantled Miami last year.

the U will be on top of the ACC, but are not quite NC caliber (sadly). hand me some of that crack you're smoking


----------



## axl blaze

also agreeing with PB, this is the year I could see Boise State in the National Championship.

I just don't think these small-conference schools will be able to compete with what should be an Alabama or Ohio State contender. I know we are not that far-removed from the greatness of the Boise State VS Oklahoma Fiesta Bowl... however I am not sold enough to drink the small school kool aid.

anybody else not believe the hype?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I think Miami will be a great team but it is absurd to think that they will go to the National Championship. again, if you didn't let the Big Ten hate flow so numerous like the river of Ohio State All-Americans, you would remember that Wisconsin totally dismantled Miami last year.
> 
> the U will be on top of the ACC, but are not quite NC caliber (sadly). hand me some of that crack you're smoking



Comments such as these annoy me. For reference as to why, look at the NFL. Teams within the same division play twice a year, with vastly different results. To use the AFC East as a fictional example, lets imagine this entirely possible scenario: Early in the season the Patriots decimate the Dolphins 34-7. The Jets beat the Patriots 24-22 the next week, winning on a missed field goal by the Patriots. The assumption is that the Jets are the class of the AFC East, and are ranked highest in their division in power rankings. But there's more. The Dolphins then squeak by the Jets in a midseason game 17-16. Now who would the power ranking people vote the best of the AFC East? Lets assume each teams record is within one game of each other.

In the second half of the season, the Dolphins get destroyed by the Patriots again, 24-3, but destroy the Jets (who destroyed the Patriots in their second game with them) in the final game of the season, securing the Fins a wild card spot while the Patriots take the division. The Jets, who at the begginning of the year were considered best in the AFC East, are out.

 The first playoff game involves the Dolphins versus the Patriots, and big surprise, the Dolphins kill the patriots this time, 45-17. Who is the best team in this scenario? The Fins lost to the Patriots twice, but still beat them in the most important game. And going into the divisonal round, the Dolphins face the Indianapolis Colts, who the Patriots and Jets beat, and the Dolphins have not played. Can we realistically assume that the Dolphins, who swept the Jets who swept the Patriots who went 2-1 against the Dolphins, are better because they beat two teams that beat the Colts? Or is assuming anything based on this line of thinking just a load of bullshit?


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> also agreeing with PB, this is the year I could see Boise State in the National Championship.
> 
> I just don't think these small-conference schools will be able to compete with what should be an Alabama or Ohio State contender. I know we are not that far-removed from the greatness of the Boise State VS Oklahoma Fiesta Bowl... however I am not sold enough to drink the small school kool aid.
> 
> anybody else not believe the hype?



I just remember seeing how UGA turned out an overhyped Boisie several years back, and then did the same to Hawaii. Same story on that occasion. Mid-level teams in power conferences, especially when they're healthy, recruit, play, and train at a level that backwater teams just don't do. Of course, Utah took Bama apart a couple years back, so there's definitely a possibility to catch a team that's much better on paper while they're sleeping on you. Still-- I don't see Boisie making it to an NC meaning much beyond the event itself. 



> Or is assuming anything based on this line of thinking just a load of bullshit?



in the NFL, since there are relatively few division games (or, strike that, since the divisions are so small) the wins don't matter quite as much as how they were earned. Player health comes into play more, even outside of skill positions. 

Secondly, NFL teams do a lot of moving and shaking in the off seaosn that college teams don't. You can spend years being a middling pro team, while you assemble a championship team. College seems to me to be more evolutionary, recruiting is about prestige and reputation, and it builds more slowly. Of course its possible to lose to a middle of the pack team like Wisc, and then come back with an amazing run the following year, if all the pieces are in place, and you get lucky, but more often than not, its a predictor of a slightly better or slightly worse season to come, like say, beating a middling team like Wisconsin the following year in a second tier bowl game.



> Nebraska will be a middle of the pack Big Ten team, along the lines of Wisconsin or Iowa. the best thing since Frank Solich just left the Huskers, in Ndamakung Suh.



Lets say top of the middle of the pack.  I have a feeling they're a stronger team this year than Iowa or Wisc.



> aTm is *not* coming to the SEC (yet). Not until the Big12-2 starts to die off more...which may not happen.



God please no! I'd accept texas tech, but I'd reject A&M.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> in the NFL, since there are relatively few division games (or, strike that, since the divisions are so small) the wins don't matter quite as much as how they were earned. Player health comes into play more, even outside of skill positions.
> 
> Secondly, NFL teams do a lot of moving and shaking in the off seaosn that college teams don't. You can spend years being a middling pro team, while you assemble a championship team. College seems to me to be more evolutionary, recruiting is about prestige and reputation, and it builds more slowly. Of course its possible to lose to a middle of the pack team like Wisc, and then come back with an amazing run the following year, if all the pieces are in place, and you get lucky, but more often than not, its a predictor of a slightly better or slightly worse season to come, like say, beating a middling team like Wisconsin the following year in a second tier bowl game.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets say top of the middle of the pack.  I have a feeling they're a stronger team this year than Iowa or Wisc.



You're right about prestige and reputation, but it's not like Miami doesn't already have it. It takes a lot longer to lose it than it does to gain it. But teams change drastically from year to year in college football. New freshmen, who may be better as freshmen than some of the teams former seniors, come in and often compete right away. More importantly, freshmen from last year become sophomores. A huge leap occurs between those two years, and an even bigger leap still between sophomores and juniors (coincidentally, most of Miami's best players are entering their junior year). You should never use a single loss from a season ago to determine if a team, or worse yet, an entire conference, will be worse overall the next.

Miami was one lucky drive away from winning the game. They got beat up on the offensive line I know, but their starting left tackle (who was drafted in the 5th round) was out and the right tackle who was responsible for the majority of the offensive line's fuckups all of last season has been replaced. Who can possibly say how much better or worse the line could be this season? I would think better, but there is no way of absolutely knowing till game day.

I can't wait. I would love for my Canes to kick the shit out of OSU. The state of Ohio deserves even more misery at the hands of South Florida than it has already gotten. We are not done with you yet, Ohioans.


----------



## axl blaze

as much as I like Miami football, they have lost their program prestige a long, long time ago. you need a third party to tell you this because as a college football fan it is not something that you want to let go. thankfully, it's difficult for me to remember as an OSU fan the last season they have lost even four games a season. it was obvious Miami was going to have about five years worth of struggles ever since Larry Coker was terminated.

I think it's hilarious that denizens of such exotic locales like South Florida wish harm on such benign, simple folk like us from Ohio.

I will be at the U game, so I hope it is lots of fun. but I don't really see it being much of a game at all. Miami should be comforted that it's apparent that you can always sneak up on OSU during their non-conference early games. Ohio State should be comforted in that a mediocre Wisconsin team made the U their whipping boys.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> as much as I like Miami football, they have lost their program prestige a long, long time ago. you need a third party to tell you this because as a college football fan it is not something that you want to let go. thankfully, it's difficult for me to remember as an OSU fan the last season they have lost even four games a season. it was obvious Miami was going to have about five years worth of struggles ever since Larry Coker was terminated.
> 
> I think it's hilarious that denizens of such exotic locales like South Florida wish harm on such benign, simple folk like us from Ohio.
> 
> I will be at the U game, so I hope it is lots of fun. but I don't really see it being much of a game at all. Miami should be comforted that it's apparent that you can always sneak up on OSU during their non-conference early games. Ohio State should be comforted in that a mediocre Wisconsin team made the U their whipping boys.



I am going to make fun of this post so bad if Miami wins.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Can we say MIA is *not* back if they lose?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

TheLoveBandit said:


> Can we say MIA is *not* back if they lose?



I don't know. Depends how the rest of the season goes.

Define "back". Is it back in the title game? Back in a BCS bowl? Back into contending for a BCS bowl? Winning the conference? Getting 10 wins? Finishing top 15 this year instead of 19th? Finishing in the top 10? The top 5? Having players who contend for Heisman trophy? Getting in on the field brawls?

Lets truly define what back is. That way, all things being fair, by the end of the season there is always the possibility that Florida, Georgia, and OSU may be hoping for a comeback after this season. Well, Georgia already is at least.


----------



## Care

Nevada and Fresno State Join the Mountain West. BYU talks about leaving and going independent.

story http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/news/story?id=5474774

Im going to be going to Fresno state next fall, the same year they're supposedly going to the mountain west. This is pretty big news for the mountain west and the WAC, which is going to be completely crippled after losing two of their most competitive schools.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

AP Poll:


http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings



1. Alabama
2. Ohio State
3. Boise State
4. Florida
5. Texas
6. TCU
7. Oklahoma
8. Nebraska
9. Iowa
10. Virginia Tech
11. Oregon
12. Wisconsin
13. Miami
14. USC
15. Pitt
16. Georgia Tech
17. Arkansas
18. North Carolina
19. Penn State
20. FSU
21. LSU
22. Auburn
23. Georgia
24. Oregon State
25. West Virginia

Others Receiving Votes
Cincinnati 108, Stanford 81, Utah 80, South Carolina 71, Houston 66, Connecticut 32, Notre Dame 31, Missouri 27, Brigham Young 19, Arizona 15, Clemson 15, Texas Tech 14, Navy 12, Washington 8, Texas A&M 7, Mississippi 6, Oklahoma State 3, Middle Tennessee 2, Central Michigan 2, Temple 2, UCF 1, Boston College 1, Southern Methodist 1


----------



## axl blaze

if OSU losses, which could happen, I will be doing far more making fun of the Buckeyes than you will be


----------



## Jerry Atrick

Boise State #3


----------



## Kenickie

Jerry Atrick said:


> Boise State #3




lol "cuz the buckeyes beat Oregon and Boise beat Oregon so they must be badass!" 8)


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I'm so desperate, I'm watching ESPNClassic of 1982 Sugar Bowl where UGA beat Pitt for their last nat'l championship.....I need these next few weeks to fly by...I'm watching utter crap.  (Buck Belue for God's sake 8( ).



*NSFW*:


----------



## Pander Bear

Marino would not be denied.

how about '80 UGA vs UF instead 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeXRjxJZqcU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Grr...how many more days?

Here's some images to keep you going.


*NSFW*:


----------



## axl blaze

^ a thousand LOLz!

who do you SEC guise see winning the SEC? is it totally, up and away Alabama? I have a feeling that a team like LSU could sneak up on the reigning champs


----------



## Kenickie

i like the way you think axl


----------



## HighonLife

3 said:


> . The state of Ohio deserves even more misery at the hands of South Florida than it has already gotten. We are not done with you yet, Ohioans.



i think the last time OSU played the U, OSU won

nat'l championship 2003?


----------



## HighonLife

TheLoveBandit said:


> Grr...how many more days?
> 
> Here's some images to keep you going.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



as much as i cant stand Tebow, i think the 1st has to be the best


----------



## axl blaze

"yes but that win was forged with luck, bribery, and East Coast bias!"

that game also forged the nicknames - the Ohio State Luckeyes and the Cry-Ami Hurricanes


----------



## HighonLife

^^ Im not sayin there wasnt ne luck

i was more or less curious, what he meant by more misery at the hands of South Florida?

i mean niether gainesville or tallahassee is considered SF, and i know USF hasnt played OSU yet and i dunno when Miami has handed ne troubles to OSU, as of recently.

but i do forget things from time to time

wanna enlighten me 3,4 dihydroxyphen ?(dang, im calling u 3,4 from now on, kool?)


----------



## axl blaze

I think he is referring to LeBron James. people outside of Ohio have a hard time realizing that the cities of Cleveland, Columbus, and Cincinnati are three entirely different sports personalities. even a mega-personality of LBJ failed to recruit the faith and love of such ardent anti-Cleveland sentiments as those from Cincinnati.


----------



## HighonLife

ah

point taken


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> ^ a thousand LOLz!
> 
> who do you SEC guise see winning the SEC? is it totally, up and away Alabama? I have a feeling that a team like LSU could sneak up on the reigning champs



They're a clear front runner, but the balls aren't evenon the tees yet. Injuries could wreck a team like bama, and somebody like arkansas or ole miss. Maybe UGA will play like their freshman QB is a seasoned vet. Maybe Florida wont miss a beat (likely, imho).


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Dying......I'm dying over heah.... 9 mo' daizzz....


College football countdown: SN's preseason top 100



> Among our top-100 notables:
> 
> • Only one BCS team—Washington State—did not make the top 100.
> 
> • The SEC West and ACC Coastal divisions each placed four teams among the Top 25.
> 
> • The Big 12 led with three teams in the top 10: No. 7 Nebraska, No. 9 Texas and No. 10 Oklahoma.
> 
> • The lowest-ranked teams in each BCS league: ACC (Maryland, 89), Big East (Syracuse, 99), Big Ten (Minnesota, 98), Big 12 (Kansas State, 85), Pac-10 (Washington State, NR), SEC (Vanderbilt, 83).
> 
> — Derek Samson


----------



## smotpoker

Anyone else think it's some BS to see Alabama playing an expansion team this year in Georgia State? I mean WTF? The NCAA shouldn't count that game. They might as well schedule a high school team, it'd be about the same competition.

Georgia State- 1st year of football, ever. And the defending NC's are actually counting it as a regular season game.

I find that laughable. I mean cmon guys, you are the defending National champs, in what ESPN repeatedly tells us is the toughest conference, and you schedule a game like this???


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

HighonLife said:


> ^^ Im not sayin there wasnt ne luck
> 
> i was more or less curious, what he meant by more misery at the hands of South Florida?
> 
> i mean niether gainesville or tallahassee is considered SF, and i know USF hasnt played OSU yet and i dunno when Miami has handed ne troubles to OSU, as of recently.
> 
> but i do forget things from time to time
> 
> wanna enlighten me 3,4 dihydroxyphen ?()



I was bringing up LeBron. I understand that to many Ohio State fans it would be like  Dwight Howard leaving Orlando and you guys trying to make Miami fans feel bad for it. I was just trying to get some shit talking going between me and Axl Blaze (since I know he is a Cavs fan), and whatever Ohio State or Miami fans want to join in on the conversation. Makes the game more fun.







HighonLife said:


> dang, im calling u 3,4 from now on, kool?




It's kool.


----------



## axl blaze

honestly 3, 4 we are talking a lot of shit but I truly can not wait for this Buckeyes/Canes game. I will most likely have tix, which makes it more exciting for me - but I think that any college football fan should revel in the idea of two ballers like Jacory Harris and Terrelle Pryor playing football. they both have legs that can burn the opposing defenses. perhaps it will come down to who can throw a better couple long ball shots?

and props to our respective programs for scheduling this match-up. Miami and Ohio State can both laugh at the majority of the cupcakes that the SEC schedules year-in and year-out.

when your team plays an early away game in Ohio Stadium, your team quickly sheds and jitters or nerves it might have about playing football for the rest of the year. seriously man, this stadium looks like the coliseum where the Romans fed the Christians to lions.

the consolation prize to the loser of this game is that they should still win their conference, and have an easier time doing it due to the pressures of this second game of the season


----------



## TheLoveBandit

smotpoker said:


> Anyone else think it's some BS to see Alabama playing an expansion team this year in Georgia State? I mean WTF? The NCAA shouldn't count that game. They might as well schedule a high school team, it'd be about the same competition.
> 
> Georgia State- 1st year of football, ever. And the defending NC's are actually counting it as a regular season game.
> 
> I find that laughable. I mean cmon guys, you are the defending National champs, in what ESPN repeatedly tells us is the toughest conference, and you schedule a game like this???





I want to say something about the 1-AA teams tOSU puts on their schedule...there has to be one every year at least, just like the rest of us.  But no.  There isn't 

I want to say something about how these games are paycheck games to help little teams get the funding for uniforms and stuff.  But this is too much of a mismatch to even be considered a 'game'.

I want to say something about how getting a few breathers in the schedule is needed when you have a season as hard and tough as an SEC schedule.  But I can't, given how much I've chided the Big10+2's claims of a tough conference it would be hypocritical.

What I have to say, without question, is that I fully agree with your statement.  I feel dirty, I'm going to go wash now.


----------



## axl blaze

the SEC is the toughest conference, for sure, but not don't fool yourself and think it's leaps and bounds better. plus, this is the year where their could be a changing of the guard.

truthfully, a college football fan who is not an SEC fan makes those comments to passive-aggressively get back at the SEC. it works, because there are truths in that statement.

I would just like to see some of the best SEC teams play some of the better out-of-conference talent in their pre-conference schedules. save for the National Championship, the SEC wasn't so phenomenal in their bowls games last year. I think Alabama is playing Penn State this year, though? it just kinda sucks that this will probably be a down year for PSU - but at least they are on the right track.

won't be long before OSU schedules and SEC foe, I feel like. the last notable out-of-conference opponents have been, in this order, Texas, USC, now Miami - and then after that Oklahoma. as much as people hate the Big Ten and OSU, you have to give some respect for that schedule. Ohio State could run the Ohio cupcake gauntlet of Akron, Toledo, Miami, Kent State, and Ohio University and I'm sure most fans wouldn't bat an eye.

it's very nice to know, at Week 2, where your teams stands and how good they are against good competition (such as Miami). instead of finding out the hard way in a red letter late conference game


----------



## smotpoker

I think this year with the SEC, after Bama and UF, you have a pretty big dropoff. LSU, Georgia, and of course Tennessee, big drop off from UF and Bama.

Axl, OSU's non conference schedule is Marshall, the U, Ohio and EMU, just to correct something you said earlier.

But yeah, as far as that tough Georgia State game for Bama, playing a 1-aa team would be one thing, playing a college expansion team is unreal. Especially for the best team in the country, no excuse to play a team like that.

And to my knowledge Love Bandit, OSU has only played a division 2 team twice, against Younstown State, which happens to be Tressel's old coaching job, which is the only reason they scheduled it in the 1st place. Playing teams not in the FBS isn't something the Buckeyes do.


----------



## axl blaze

I think LSU will be better than Florida this year. I see the SEC between Bama and LSU.

sure, save for that one game the Buckeyes play a really _really _good out of conference opponent, the rest of their non-conference schedule is as weak as any other NCAA team. but at least they have that one game.


----------



## cj

Alabama has played a tough non conference schedule lately. We beat Clemson 2 years ago we beat VTech last year We play Penn State this year what do you want from us? Yea the Georgia state thing is a sham but so what we gotta beat the shit outtta somebody on homecoming right?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> honestly 3, 4 we are talking a lot of shit but I truly can not wait for this Buckeyes/Canes game. I will most likely have tix, which makes it more exciting for me - but I think that any college football fan should revel in the idea of two ballers like Jacory Harris and Terrelle Pryor playing football. they both have legs that can burn the opposing defenses. perhaps it will come down to who can throw a better couple long ball shots?
> 
> and props to our respective programs for scheduling this match-up. Miami and Ohio State can both laugh at the majority of the cupcakes that the SEC schedules year-in and year-out.
> 
> when your team plays an early away game in Ohio Stadium, your team quickly sheds and jitters or nerves it might have about playing football for the rest of the year. seriously man, this stadium looks like the coliseum where the Romans fed the Christians to lions.
> 
> the consolation prize to the loser of this game is that they should still win their conference, and have an easier time doing it due to the pressures of this second game of the season




If it comes down to who can throw the better long ball, Jacory wins hands down. A common misconception among college football fans unfamiliar with Miami is that Jacory Harris is a running quarterback. While he does indeed have the legs to run, he plays exclusively as a pocket passer. I guess this is due to the fact that he is very skinny, and we have nobody of worth to play behind him. But he is very smart with his throws for the most part. His biggest flaw is arm strength, but he is very accurate and very smart. His biggest weakness is when he is under pressure, then he tends to try to make the play instead of throwing the ball away. That problem will hopefully have solved itself this year, if the Canes are to go anywhere. If he is injured, we are done. I think this game comes down to who has the better defense.

But definite props to OSU for playing Miami. I can't call you guys pussies for doing that (Florida,Florida, Florida *shakes head*). It takes balls, especially as when the game was scheduled Miami was still the King of College Football. I'm glad that the game is coming on at a time when Miami is coming back after Coker (worst coach ever) ruined our dynasty, so we can all agree that no matter the outcome of the game, it all counts. Miami is a likely top ten team at the end of this year regardless of the result of this game, so the winner will have the added advantage of gaining those extra BCS points should Boise State complete their one game season with a win against Virginia Tech.

With the Miami hate that goes on in the media, and Ohio State's lackluster performance in recent national title games, we are both likely to be the teams that are kicked out of the National Championship game should Boise State go undefeated.

Can't wait to see this game.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

smotpoker said:


> And to my knowledge Love Bandit, OSU has only played a division 2 team twice, against Younstown State, which happens to be Tressel's old coaching job, which is the only reason they scheduled it in the 1st place. Playing teams not in the FBS isn't something the Buckeyes do.



I spent 6 yrs in Youngstown, just after Mr. Sweatervest left, so I know the connection   And yeah,  props to him on keeping his cupcakes Div1-A (other than YSU for the noble reason you gave....and maybe Akron, who is destined to be bounced to 1-AA at some point....though, I'll admit UF played them as well  ).



			
				axl blaze said:
			
		

> I would just like to see some of the best SEC teams play some of the better out-of-conference talent in their pre-conference schedules. save for the National Championship, the SEC wasn't so phenomenal in their bowls games last year. I think Alabama is playing Penn State this year, though? it just kinda sucks that this will probably be a down year for PSU - but at least they are on the right track.
> 
> won't be long before OSU schedules and SEC foe, I feel like..



That said, I'm holding up AL in our most obvious defense for this question.  And, I'll make a  face with Vandy since they went to the big house and nearly won, *before* Lloyd's Carr left the parking lot.  Looking at the rest of the conference, where does the SEC actually take a chance OOC in general?  Florida tries to hold up it's FSU rivalry, but it's been a beatdown for soooo long I don't feel I can count it.  You have some regional rivalries (UGA-GT, USCe-CLEM, ARK-Big12(TT/TEX/etc), KY-LOU).  LSU plays UNC/WVU this year, and has recently played Washington; Miss St has played GT and WVU; and we all saw TN matchup with CAL/UCLA/Oregon.  Most teams keep one 'tough' OOC game as a rivalry game, and sprinkle in 1-3 cupcakes (some Div1-AA)....so they aren't exactly dodging the question completely.



3 said:


> If it comes down to who can throw the better long ball, Jacory wins hands down. A common misconception among college football fans unfamiliar with Miami is that Jacory Harris is a running quarterback. While he does indeed have the legs to run, he plays exclusively as a pocket passer. I guess this is due to the fact that he is very skinny, and we have nobody of worth to play behind him. But he is very smart with his throws for the most part. His biggest flaw is arm strength, but he is very accurate and very smart. His biggest weakness is when he is under pressure, then he tends to try to make the play instead of throwing the ball away. That problem will hopefully have solved itself this year, if the Canes are to go anywhere. If he is injured, we are done. I think this game comes down to who has the better defense.



I'd agree with all of that except the part about 'he is very smart with his throws' because of the following comment on 'biggest weakness/under pressure/make the play instead of throwing it away'.    But THAT comes with experience, and I would like to think he's smart enough to have learned by now.  He absolutely is a pass-first kind of QB, and the semi-weak arm might hurt, but if he's got good blocking and receivers, he can do a lot of nice things against a defense.

As to who will win the game against tOSU?  You graded out MIA, since you know them better, but you didn't comment any on how you'd expect Pryor to do against your defense.  I know Pryor is of a similar mold (can run/throw, makes bad decisions unless he's done growed up, etc), but I don't know anything about MIA's defense.  What's your 'insider' take on that side of the matchup?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

TheLoveBandit said:


> I'd agree with all of that except the part about 'he is very smart with his throws' because of the following comment on 'biggest weakness/under pressure/make the play instead of throwing it away'.    But THAT comes with experience, and I would like to think he's smart enough to have learned by now.  He absolutely is a pass-first kind of QB, and the semi-weak arm might hurt, but if he's got good blocking and receivers, he can do a lot of nice things against a defense.
> 
> As to who will win the game against tOSU?  You graded out MIA, since you know them better, but you didn't comment any on how you'd expect Pryor to do against your defense.  I know Pryor is of a similar mold (can run/throw, makes bad decisions unless he's done growed up, etc), but I don't know anything about MIA's defense.  What's your 'insider' take on that side of the matchup?



Jacory is a very intelligent QB, and many intelligent QB's lose their shit under pressure. When he is well protected he checks down and makes the right decision, instead of locking onto that first receiver as so many college QB's do. Better protection this year plus a year of experience (not to mention his recovery from a thumb injury, which contributed to many of his late season interceptions) should make him a Heisman hopeful at quarterback. On offense, the line will be improved but there are definite questions as to how good it can be. And this is honestly not coming from my pro-Miami bias, but we have the best core of wide receivers in the nation. Not the best single receiver, but as a whole, more talent than anybody in the nation. Jacory has weapons. 

Damien Berry is our best running back, the best we have had in some time in fact, and will be difficult to stop. He is a power back with great vision and the speed to outrun most defenses if they get behind him. Mike James is our pure power runner and Lamar Miller, debuting in his red shirt freshman season, will surprise people around the country with his incredible speed (said to be 4.3 forty type guy, but you always have to doubt those numbers when they come from the school and not a combine). 

I'll get to the rest of the defense in another post, but I will answer your question about how I think we will do against Pryor. Miami has struggled against running quarterbacks the past couple seasons, and with tight ends in the flat, mostly due to inconsistent linebacker play. If the offensive line is the biggest question mark on offense, Linebacker is undoubtedly our biggest question mark on defense. How we contain Pryor depends on how much our linebacking core has improved. Sean Spence, the Strong side linebacker, was a monster and probably our best overall player as a freshman, but struggled due to injury his sophomore year. He should be back and play like a mad man this season. Colin McCarthy is expected to move over from Weak side linebacker to the middle, and nobody knows how he will adjust, even though he was a very good player for us at his old position. The new weakside linebacker will either be Jordan Futch or Ramon Buchanon, both athletically talented players that remain mostly unproven. So will Spence return to his freshman form? Will McCarthy be a good MLB? And will either Futch or Buchanon be able to fill the WLB spot? Those will be very important questions come Ohio State day.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

B. Kelly speaks to NBC about pace of his offense



> "Let's take this brief timeout here on NBC, oops, Notre Dame just snapped the ball."
> 
> You can imagine something like coming from Tom Hammond's mouth as NBC figures out how to deal with Brian Kelly's no-huddle offense. His spread is one of the more deadly in the country, but to TV? Kelly admitted Tuesday to speaking with network officials about the pace of his offense.
> 
> 
> "We've talked to NBC about the way we like to play the game versus how it was played in the past," Kelly said at a press conference. "Those conversations have taken place. There is certainly a need for us to address it and we're working with NBC to make sure they get what they need on it from an advertising standpoint, but also as the network that carries Notre Dame, that we're able to do things that we need to do as well.
> 
> "The model out there has been ABC/ESPN for college football, because of the sheer volume of games they carry. There's a model out there. All we've tried to do is address the model that we think would work well with us, and there's gotta be a meeting somewhere halfway. I'm very confident we're going to be able to do the things we do in terms of pushing the tempo and doing the things we need to do without having to go to a commercial break. That conversation has taken place. Getting into the specifics, I'm not willing to do that, but I can tell you that that conversation between Jack [Swarbrick, AD] and myself along with the production people at NBC has taken place. And I think we're going to be able to meet somewhere in the middle."
> 
> You can guess that NBC is getting nervous about how to get its commercials in if Notre Dame starts running 80 plays a game. Kelly's Cincinnati offense averaged 77 plays per game last season, that was 10 more than the national average. Houston led the country with 82 plays per game.
> 
> NBC might want to consult with ABC/ESPN and their coverage of the World Cup where there were no commercials during play.




Really?  So, The NotreLame Broadcasting Cunts are talking to the coach about how to run the offense around commercials?  Or at least, worried they can't get enough advertising in?  This reeks, having 'pace of game' discussions between any team/conference and it's tv carriers.  I understand the need to ensure advertising revenue needs are met, but the game is played as the coaches need to do to win....not to ensure their channel gets enough time-outs.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Gahhhhh, I'm going nuts.

Since we've started talking tOSU @ MIA, let's see what games are worth talking about for the opening weekend, shall we?

*Thu SEP 2*
*6:30 PM ET	 Presbyterian at Wake Forest* - only listed here because it _is_ the *first* game.   Only comment I can offer is, with the cracks on SEC cupcake games....um, anyone check out the ACC?
*7:30 PM ET	 Marshall at No. 2 Ohio State* - tOSU, on a Thursday night?  No tv coverage listed.  :yawn:
*7:30 PM ET	 Florida A&M at No. 13 Miami (FL)* - on ESPN3.com, :yawn: But there is the recurring theme of keeping cupcake money in-state as a lot of teams do (you, too, tOSU).
*8:30 PM ET	No. 15 Pittsburgh at Utah* - #15?  Really?  Opening on the road....at Utah?  With no tv coverage, natch.
*11:00 PM ET	No. 14 USC at Hawaii* - Go Rainbow Warriors!!

*Fri SEP 3*
2 games, not worth talking about

*Sat SEP 4*
_Collective Yawn_
*12:00 PM ET	 Miami (OH) at No. 4 Florida* - wait, we're spending money on Ohio cupcakes?  Wtf?
*12:00 PM ET	 Youngstown State at No. 19 Penn State* - and who says JoePa isn't wanting to be more like Tressel?   (Reality, I'll be the leagues work out a lot of these cupcakes games since you'll see the same chump hit multiple teams in a league over a few years - ref Troy @ several SEC schools recently for example)
*12:00 PM ET	 Samford at No. 20 Florida State* - Bwahahahahaa......this was scheduled as a going away present for Bowden, since this was supposed to be his last year and Samford is where he started (and a lot of his 'wins' were counted, though they were from this Div1-AA school).  Too bad he's gone now, and Dumbo Fisher is left having to play the game...I'm not sure he'll win  ).
*3:30 PM ET	No. 5 Texas vs. Rice** - Oooh, road game cupcake match, though *neutral site (yeah, right) 
*3:30 PM ET	 Purdue at Notre Dame* - I like Chip Kelley, but my dislike for ND trumps my dislike for the Big10+2.  Go Boilermakers!
*7:00 PM ET	 Washington at Brigham Young* - Huskies still bringing that 'play anyone' attitude.  Hrm, not sure who to pull for in this one.
*7:45 PM ET	No. 24 Oregon State vs. No. 6 TCU** - one of only 2 ranked matchups.  Do we pull for the BCS buster, or for the Quack Attack?  Go Ducks.
*8:00 PM ET	No. 21 LSU vs. No. 18 North Carolina** - a closer matchup for ranked teams.  Somehow, I believe LSU will win (ie, overranked UNC) but it seriously would not surprise me if UNC wins - either thru Les Miles screw ups or through UNC actually bringing it on opening day and catching an unprepared Tiger team.
*11:00 PM ET	No. 12 Wisconsin at UNLV* - @UNLV?  Really?  Ummmm.....ok?

*Sun SEP 5*
Two more bad games.  Blech.

*Mon SEP 6*
*8:00 PM ET	No. 3 Boise State vs. No. 10 Virginia Tech** - Ahh, the best game of the weekend, perhaps.  Again, BCS Buster, or perennial wannabe?  Go Hokies.....then lose a later game


----------



## HighonLife

TheLoveBandit said:


> *12:00 PM ET	 Samford at No. 20 Florida State* - Bwahahahahaa......this was scheduled as a going away present for Bowden, since this was supposed to be his last year and Samford is where he started (and a lot of his 'wins' were counted, though they were from this Div1-AA school).  Too bad he's gone now, and Dumbo Fisher is left having to play the game...I'm not sure he'll win  ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7:45 PM ET	No. 24 Oregon State vs. No. 6 TCU** - one of only 2 ranked matchups.  Do we pull for the BCS buster, or for the Quack Attack?  Go Ducks.



1st part: seriously?

2nd:Oregon Ducks, Oregon State Beavers


----------



## TheLoveBandit

1st part - dead serious.  Fact.



> Bowden then returned to Howard (now known as Samford) as head coach, where he compiled a 31–6 record between 1959 and 1962



He also coached at WVU (42-26) for those that didn't know.  More to the point of his counting those lower division wins (circa 2005):



> The issue for some Penn State fans, as they have related in letters and e-mails, is that Bowden earned 31 of his 359 victories at Samford from 1959 to 1962. Samford, then known as Howard College, did not play major college football at the time. It is now in Division I-AA.



I'm actually with Penn State on this one.  If FSU wants to count his non-Div1-A wins, then both Bobby and JoePa should give it up now, they'll never catch Eddie Robinson (408–165–15).  EDIT - actually, I see as of this year, Joe Pa is at 394–129–3, so it is very feasible for him to take the crown after this year and maybe next year; and he'll do so with a much better winning percentage, and against tougher competition.  That would leave him undoubtedly the all-time winningest coach as the Nittany Lion faithful often proclaim.  I wonder if after these 2 years he'd finally step down?


Actually, digging deeper I've found that the Bowden tie-in probably isn't the only reason the game got scheduled. It appears the new coach also has ties there.  Both graduated from that school, and Fisher will be having his head coaching debut against them:



> Fisher’s inaugural schedule begins with Samford, where he not only starred at quarterback as the 1987 Division III National Player of the Year, but launched his coaching career in 1988




2nd part - my bad.  Still Ducks > Beavers > Horned Frogs in my ranking of who to cheer for that weekend.  Later, I'll go back to being a fan of TCU, just not when they jeopardize the (unholy) sanctity of the BCS with their weak ass schedule.  I've always been, and probably will be, a fan of the Ducks (crazy uniforms, and a pissed off Donald Duck.  Who can't love a pissed off Donald Duck as a mascot?).


----------



## HighonLife

i just meant: seriously?.......you think FSU will loose to Samford?.....Seriously?


and since im a DFW'er myself, ima hafta tell there is no way the state of Oregon is better then them there horney toads

cant wait to go see a few TCU games this year


----------



## MD Specialist

axl blaze said:


> don't let your Big Ten hate blind you. I don't know why you are so far up Nebraska's jock, but they haven't been anything since the late 90s and I don't really think they will destroy the Big 10. this is hilarious talk, really.
> 
> Nebraska will be a middle of the pack Big Ten team, along the lines of Wisconsin or Iowa. the best thing since Frank Solich just left the Huskers, in Ndamakung Suh.
> 
> Nebraska will not win the Big 12 this year. I am relying heavily on a Boomer Sooner Big 12 year.
> 
> I remember last year I was also on that Miami tip, but they failed me. I suspect they will fail you, too. I think Miami will be a great team but it is absurd to think that they will go to the National Championship. again, if you didn't let the Big Ten hate flow so numerous like the river of Ohio State All-Americans, you would remember that Wisconsin totally dismantled Miami last year.
> 
> the U will be on top of the ACC, but are not quite NC caliber (sadly). hand me some of that crack you're smoking



Wait.... I'm too high.... Is that you on the left me, or is that you over there across the room??? Damn this shit is good. 

When one team has consistently been on top of the conference, then do so poorly (in recent years) when they make it to the national championship, it makes it really hard for me to respect the conference. I don't hate the Big Ten.. I just don't don't respect them as a strong conference. 

Maybe my Miami expectations are a little high.. But they have talent with a lot of potential. Depending how the season goes and if they are a one loss team they could definitely be bidding for a spot in the big game. Would they win it? Don't really think so.

Nebraska has something to prove, and one hell of a strong, hard headed, kill mentality coach. Nebraska will have an easier schedule once it's in the Big Ten then it does in the Big 12, which will make it easier to win the conference.

Oklahoma?? C'mon Man. And you think I'm on something?


----------



## Hypnotik1

I figure you guys will get a kick out of this.....

The last decade of the SEC according to Facebook


----------



## axl blaze

Nebraska will be a middle of the pack Big Ten team, and they are a slightly higher middle of the pack Big 12 team. now that Texas is weak sauce and Oklahoma has lost some players, the Big 12 is very weak. what does the Big Ten have to do for you? last years' convincing Bowl Games of PSU out-brawling LSU and OSU putting up huge stats against Oregon should swelter some of this hate.

but it isn't. and for some reason you think Nebraska is an almost National Championship caliber team. they haven't had an offense since the three-yards-and-a-cloud-of-dust type shit in the 90s. this is why I think you are crazy


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> Nebraska will be a middle of the pack Big Ten team, and they are a slightly higher middle of the pack Big 12 team. now that Texas is weak sauce and Oklahoma has lost some players, the Big 12 is very weak. what does the Big Ten have to do for you? last years' convincing Bowl Games of PSU out-brawling LSU and OSU putting up huge stats against Oregon should swelter some of this hate.
> 
> but it isn't. and for some reason you think Nebraska is an almost National Championship caliber team. they haven't had an offense since the three-yards-and-a-cloud-of-dust type shit in the 90s. this is why I think you are crazy



Agree. Nebraska is my #1 pick to disappoint this season. I don't know how the fuck they got that top 10 ranking, especially after losing Suh. The fact of the matter is, Nebraska is in a bad recruiting region, which means that they generally have to recruit nationally. That means you have less time to scout your talent and have to spend more on travel in order to visit prospects, which means that they have to choose from a smaller, less well scouted,  group.

 Miami, Ohio State, Florida, Florida State, Michigan, LSU, Alabama, Texas, Oklahoma (they recruit the state of Texas), and USC will never be down forever because they have the prestige that comes from winning titles (which Nebraska and Notre Dame have) plus proximity to fertile recruiting grounds. If you don't have both, however, being down can mean you are down forever no matter how much money is thrown into the situation. Sorry Nebraska fans, but I don't see much hope in that program having a championship caliber future ever again. At best they will crack the top 10 every few years.


----------



## axl blaze

I see Nebraska as being a Wicsonsin-like team in the Big Ten. sometimes great, sometimes sub-par - but mostly a little above average. at least the Huskers know how to run the ball and play defense, a definite Big Ten staple (which can be detrimental for the bowl season if you can't out-muscle your opponent).

should be a great season. most Ohio State fans are asking two questions (and lets not kid ourselves):

1) can OSU win the National Championship?

or 

2) can Pryor win the Heisman Trophy?

outcome 1 is very dependant on outcome 2. while Pryor isn't the most intelligent QB, he is perhaps the most athletic of this year. I will not kid myself, I have seen both outcomes, but I have seen the outcome as to where OSU has a three-loss season (which would be a let down for sure).

while I can't glamour myself into believing that TP at QB can put up Heisman-esque numbers in a usual boring Jim Tressel offense, I still hope that a National Championship is in reach. it has only been eight years since the last - but trust me, it feels like forever after all the heartbreak


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I see Nebraska as being a Wicsonsin-like team in the Big Ten. sometimes great, sometimes sub-par - but mostly a little above average. at least the Huskers know how to run the ball and play defense, a definite Big Ten staple (which can be detrimental for the bowl season if you can't out-muscle your opponent).
> 
> should be a great season. most Ohio State fans are asking two questions (and lets not kid ourselves):
> 
> 1) can OSU win the National Championship?
> 
> or
> 
> 2) can Pryor win the Heisman Trophy?
> 
> outcome 1 is very dependant on outcome 2. while Pryor isn't the most intelligent QB, he is perhaps the most athletic of this year. I will not kid myself, I have seen both outcomes, but I have seen the outcome as to where OSU has a three-loss season (which would be a let down for sure).
> 
> while I can't glamour myself into believing that TP at QB can put up Heisman-esque numbers in a usual boring Jim Tressel offense, I still hope that a National Championship is in reach. it has only been eight years since the last - but trust me, it feels like forever after all the heartbreak





Can OSU win the national championship? Yes.


Can Pryor win the Heisman? Fuck no! Pryor is a good enough QB to take you guys all the way, but I just don't see him putting up Heisman numbers. No way, no how. 

Before you get defensive about it (I don't think you will, but I want to be clear that I'm being serious and not shit talking here) ask yourself this: Would you rather have a Heisman winner on your team or a national championship? The two are not even correlated. 

All the Heisman talk surrounding Pryor stems from his high ranking in high school, and those rankings are generally made by people who have never played a down of football in their lives. The hype often carries over into college careers, and players who are pretty damn good like Pryor are expected to be elite, leading to under-appreciation of what you have.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Who is _not_ looking forward to another rendering of "Yeah we're coming... to your city.......if you put a little ying yang in your zing zang.......". Has there ever been a greater song created than this? I mean, seriously guise, how is this not the best song ever?


Somebody shoot me. I'd almost rather lose to OSU, Florida State, and Duke than have to listen to that song again. Almost...


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> I think LSU will be better than Florida this year. I see the SEC between Bama and LSU.



i wish i had met you when i had the chance


----------



## axl blaze

for what it's worth, I don't think that TP will win the Heisman. I think that he quite possibly _could_, but not likely. come on man, I'm not that defensive. as much as I'm a Buckeyes homer, I am still a reasonably intelligent football aficionado.


----------



## Pander Bear

the homerism is that hes even being mentioned in the same sentence as Heisman.

Not being snarky. btw.


----------



## cj

Mark Ingram had knee surgery this morning he is out for the first week but Alabama is keeping it hush hush about his stutus beyond that.


----------



## smotpoker

Pander Bear, if you pick up any college football magazine, read any online college football sites, check pretty much any college football news source, they ALL say Pryor is a Heisman Candidate, many picking him as the frontrunner. So I think Axl is just saying what every credible source is saying. How is that homerism?

Terrelle Pryor doesn't have to put up Case Keenum (sp?) numbers to win the Heisman. Look up Troy Smith's stats from 2006, he got it for being the best player on the best team. Now in hindsight maybe he wasn't the best player on the best team, but he lead his BCS conference team to an undefeated regular season and had decent stats, that is all Pryor will have to do, as it was what Ingram did last year (Ingrim did have great stats, but not the best of any player-see Kellen Moore from Boise).

If you want to go by pure stats Kellen Moore should have one it last year, but stats aren't always what wins the Heisman.


----------



## axl blaze

^ couldn't have said it any better myself.

while I don't think TP will win the Heisman, it is pretty ignorant in the scope of college football to say that his name shouldn't even be mentioned with the word "Heisman." the reason I mentioned it is because he is on Heisman watch lists.

and lets look at it the other way, who ELSE could win the Heisman this year?

Mark Ingram did tear it up last year, however, his season is already going off on a rocky start. moronically, his coaches are already imploring the idea that he will split carries (which I will not even touch on how stupid of an idea this is).

TP will have the stats, is an offensive leaders, and is on a team that will at the very least play in a BCS game.

to say that one is being a homer because one mentioned TP with the word Heisman is a pretty ignorant statement


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I did not know...
(ESPN)


> In re-visiting some of the weaker sisters SEC teams will be playing this opening weekend, it's fair to note that some of these games were scheduled several years ago.
> 
> Florida's matchup with Miami (Ohio) is one example.
> 
> The two schools agreed to play the 2010 opener in August 2004, according to Florida officials.
> 
> Back then, Miami looked a little different than the team coming off a 1-11 season a year ago. The RedHawks were coming off a 13-1 season in 2003, winning the first of three consecutive MAC divisional championships.
> 
> What's more, the 2003 team was led by quarterback Ben Roethlisberger.
> 
> Fast-forward to the present. Miami's only win last season was over Toledo, and the RedHawks gave up 30 or more points in seven of their 12 games in Michael Haywood's first season as coach.



Yeah, games are booked in advance, but I didn't know we tried to set this up right when Miami of Ohio was doing well, and we were pre-championships.   Can we get any slack for this cupcake on our schedule now?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Well, Ingram is out of the Heisman race 

I'd keep TP in the discussion, and not just because I _want_ to say he can put up numbers against weak competition.  I say _'want'_, because I don't believe that's true.  I think he'll have decent competition, and decent numbers.  But my gut tells me he'll end up about 4-6th in voting, just outside the list of invites to the ceremony.

Who else would I put in there?  Tim Tebo.....wait.  Nevermind 

Who else would I put in there?  (Referencing BleacherReports, HeismanPundit)

 Ryan Mallet (QB, ARK): Will put up good numbers against good competition, but be on a losing team (lack of defense)


 Kellen Moore (QB, BSU): Will put up good numbers (against weak teams) AND get invited to the ceremony.  Will he win it?  I can't say.  Maybe as a consolation for NOT being in the NC, or he does get it and play in the NC and loses the game there (curse and what not 8) )


 Case Keenum (QB, HOU):  Will put up great number (against bad teams) and not be invited....maybe invited, but definitely won't win.


 Julio Jones (WR, AL):  Maybe....maybe...


 AJ Green (WR, UGA):  Maybe....less likely than Jones, IMO, but still possible.  Depending on how the team does for the season, he might remain in the discussion.


 Michael Floyd (WR, ND):  Maybe.  I think ND will have a ripping offense, provided the QB can get protection and throw - so maybe.  But ultimately, I think team failure will hurt his run at the trophy.


 John Brantly (QB, FLA):  Um, no.  I _want_ to think he'll put up great numbers; but I think he's not going to be enough of a commodity to stay in the discussion.  It's not even a matter of being compared to Tebow, I think if he was uberawesome he'd still remain a fringe mention...and he's not going to be uberawesome...at least not this year 


 Jacory Harris (QB, MIA):  No.  Actually, I only put him on here and said no to yank some chains   Truthfully, I wouldn't even have listed him.  Still, if MIA has the offense some of our members suggest, then yeah, he could tear up the ACC and make a name, help put MIA back on the map.


 Dion Lewis (RB, PITT):  I don't know how well he'll do in the Big Easy this year....maybe a mention early on, then fades from radar by the 4-5th week.


 Christian Ponder (QB, FSU): I keep hearing people mention him, but I didn't see him on these two 'expert' lists....I'm going to go with 'NO'.  That's not hating on FSU, but knowing Dumbo Fisher has been running the show there for years, and it's not going to help now that he's the official head coach.  It'll still be bad play calling and poor player performance.

I see actual invites going to (in no order) Ingram (if he's healthy after the first game, if not then Richardson as the other AL RB), Moore, and Keenum.


----------



## axl blaze

yes, it's true, out-of-conference games are scheduled far in advance. when OSU got ripped for a weak schedule, it was mostly because Washington was their highest touted non-conference game, and Wash was good but quite horrible that year.

Miami of Ohio is nowhere near considered a "football school." it is an academic school, and the only reason they were above-average that year is because QB Ben Roethlisberger had a year that almost won him the Heisman. sorry, no slack :D anyone could have seen that Miami was going to revert back to its mediocre ways


----------



## axl blaze

I would say that Julio Jones, Kellen Moore, Tyrelle Pryor, and Jacory Harris are going to be in the forefront of the Heisman race. who will win? I have no idea, this is one of the most wide open Heisman races I have ever witnessed, from the pre-season


----------



## LapDawg

Kellen Moore's taking it.


----------



## Pegasus

smotpoker said:


> Anyone else think it's some BS to see Alabama playing an expansion team this year in Georgia State? I mean WTF? The NCAA shouldn't count that game. They might as well schedule a high school team, it'd be about the same competition.
> 
> Georgia State- 1st year of football, ever. And the defending NC's are actually counting it as a regular season game.
> 
> I find that laughable. I mean cmon guys, you are the defending National champs, in what ESPN repeatedly tells us is the toughest conference, and you schedule a game like this???



Umm, games againsts schools of this caliber are scheduled all of the time.  I don't think it would have mattered if it was Georgia State or Alabama State, neither are good teams and this game is obviously scheduled as an introduction for Georgia State and an easy OOC for Bama since the tough conference schedule allows for it.  Bama isn't like Boise State; they don't have to use their OOC games to give their schedule strength.

Basically, this happens all the time, and it doesn't matter which team it is that Bama plays...  The concept for the game is to promote/ market the teams, fulfill conference standards, etc.


----------



## Pegasus

What's wrong with Mark Ingram?  I expect to see him tear it up this year with Trent Richardson...  A one-two punch.   Add Julio and a Bama defense which is also solid and has lots of young potential, and I'm looking for Alabama to be a powerhouse in the SEC this year again, with a decent possibility of winning it.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I would say that Julio Jones, Kellen Moore, Tyrelle Pryor, and Jacory Harris are going to be in the forefront of the Heisman race. who will win? I have no idea, this is one of the most wide open Heisman races I have ever witnessed, from the pre-season



I tend to agree with that, except I would replace Pryor with Christian Ponder. Ponder is crazy good as a college quarterback. If he had half the weapons to throw to that Miami had, he would have won it last year barring injury.

Yes, I am saying with great pain - and a little bit of nausea - that FSU's QB is better than Jacory Harris. It could change by the end of the year, but similar to our Ken Dorsey era where we dominated college football with the greatest team of all time (2001), all Harris has to do is get the ball to the tremendous weapons he has all around him.

Brantley has no shot. I expect him to be OK, but not as spectacular as ESPN has hyped him up to be. If Florida wins this year, they do it on defense.


----------



## smotpoker

Pegasus said:


> Umm, games againsts schools of this caliber are scheduled all of the time.  I don't think it would have mattered if it was Georgia State or Alabama State, neither are good teams and this game is obviously scheduled as an introduction for Georgia State and an easy OOC for Bama since the tough conference schedule allows for it.  Bama isn't like Boise State; they don't have to use their OOC games to give their schedule strength.
> 
> Basically, this happens all the time, and it doesn't matter which team it is that Bama plays...  The concept for the game is to promote/ market the teams, fulfill conference standards, etc.



Sorry dude, but the difference playing against a football team with years of experience in college football and a team that has never played college football ever is worlds apart. 

I don't think BCS caliber teams schedule games against expansion cf teams ever, certainly not all the time like you claim.

But I guess in the longrun it doesn't matter. What's the difference between beating Prairie View A&M by 70 or Georgia State by 100?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

With 120 Div 1-A (FBS) teams, we (collectively, anyone) ought not have to schedule Div 1-AA (FCS) schools.  Playing anyone ranked past 60 is a wash, same as playing a JV squad.  Playing someone ranked 30-60 will be like playing a varsity squad, with the rare opportunity for an upset of the top teams, but mostly a slight step up in competition.  Then there are those who play teams ranked in the top 40 on a consistent (conference) basis.  Competition wise, it's nice to play a lesser team at times to give yourself a breather, or build confidence early in the season while you work out kinks, but I'm glad the BCS limits teams to only counting a single FCS win in a season.  Any more than that is a farce.

But should that _one_ be allowed?  Competition wise, I'd say no.  As far as collegiate sports goes, I'll say yes.  The paycheck argument.  These 'expansion' teams or lower division teams simply don't have the revenues to support much in the way of athletics (and perhaps even academic) scholarships and facilities (both academic and athletic).  These paycheck games give kids a chance on the big stage they'd never have otherwise (Hey mom, I'm playing at Alabama this weekend!!), and the school gets money to support Title IX squads which gets more kids into college and as a country we get more educated people growing up (arguable, I know, but still - the same kids could have NOT gone to ANY college, and where would they end up?).

I think for the cupcake programs, these games are a much needed income and opportunity - for the institutions and kids alike.  For the major programs it is forgivable, given the toughness of their regular schedule, provided it is kept to a minimum.  BUT, there are teams who's regular schedule (Boise State, TCU) who _have_ to have stronger OOC games because the 'toughness' of their regular schedule is constantly criticized - something they can't control.....so they don't fill OOC with chumps, they have some baked in the league, and they have to play big names.  AND there are the BCS teams that are simply hanging on in a tough conference, knowing they won't survive the season but are trying to run the program as a business and get to a big paycheck with a bowl game (ie, VANDY, MD, AZ, IND, etc)....so knowing they'll struggle with the real season, they pad up with more of these cupcakes to try and get 6 wins and a bowl invite   (See TN).

Gah, I don't think I'm saying anything you guys don't already know.  I'm just frothing at the mouth for the damn games to start. 

Bonus pain - my Anniversary is this weekend, and while the wife is a huge NCAAF fan as well (Gator fan, to boot)....we'll be out in NYC for the weekend.  I won't even get to watch if we cover the 36 point spread over Miami of OH.   Hell, I'll be struggling with Anniversary Sex versus watching some football on Saturday night    Wonder if she'll want to have sex with the games on?


----------



## Pander Bear

smotpoker said:


> Sorry dude, but the difference playing against a football team with years of experience in college football and a team that has never played college football ever is worlds apart.
> 
> I don't think BCS caliber teams schedule games against expansion cf teams ever, certainly not all the time like you claim.
> 
> But I guess in the longrun it doesn't matter. What's the difference between beating Prairie View A&M by 70 or Georgia State by 100?



Not that im an alabama booster, but look at their sched...

arkansas (ranked, and after a bye week for them)
florida
South Carolina (not ranked but maybe good, away, and after a USC bye week)
Ole Miss (ranked, after an Ole Miss bye, at a neutral site)
Tennessee (after a UT bye week, at tennessee)
LSU (in death valley, LSU is ranked)
MSU (after an MSU bye week)

Plus one of their OOCs is against Penn State. That's pretty brutal.


----------



## cj

^
you forgot Auburn(home game) and Duke who we play away. David Cutcliff has reserected that program they may well compete for an acc division title this year.  Bit im pumped for the south carolina southern miss and utah pitt game tonight. thank god college football is back


----------



## Pegasus

crimsonjunk said:


> thank god college football is back



First weekend of September is here!  Thank fuck!

Re: Bama...  Yeah, I think they're number 1 with good reason.  They are not going to fall out of the top 5, I would bet everything I own on that...   (Maybe if they lose one game, they drop past 5 for a week, at the worst)...


----------



## HighonLife

TheLoveBandit said:


> I did not know...
> (ESPN)
> 
> 
> Yeah, games are booked in advance, but I didn't know we tried to set this up right when Miami of Ohio was doing well, and we were pre-championships.   Can we get any slack for this cupcake on our schedule now?



why would u get any slack for that

do you think anyone in thier right mind thought that Miami of Ohio was gonna have a 13-1 season and be able to maintain that caliber of play for 6 years until thier meeting with Florida

i mean i see what you're tryin to say but who knows where any team will be in 6 years, particularly schools like Miami of Ohio

and i dont think it was too much of a gamble to assume the wouldnt be able to maintain that type of play/record


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Looking forward even more to Miami - Ohio State next weekend. Both teams did what they were supposed to do - crush the inferior teams - and looked really good doing it. Although Pryor won't be able to get away with that throwing the ball at the receivers feet shit when he plays Miami. On the other hand, he will probably run a lot more.


----------



## ChickenScratch

fuck you lane kiffin you awful faggot.

you gave up 36 to hawaii, you suck.  i fucking hate you.

VOLS BITCH!


----------



## Pander Bear

ya, wish I had watched hawaii come within 2 scores of beating usc.


----------



## smotpoker

Well after going to the Buckeyes season opener last night, I must say OSU looked real sharp. Pryor picked up where he left off in the Rose Bowl, the Defense was dominant, and the two minor concerns I have are:
The offensive line. It seemed like Pryor had guys around him quite a bit, but the O-Line is always a question so I'll let that slide.
And the special teams gave up a blocked FG for a TD, but I don't really think that will be a repeating problem.

I feel good about the Buckeyes this year, bring on Miami!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

smotpoker said:


> bring on Miami!



Careful what you wish for.


----------



## axl blaze

yikes! end of the 1st quarter and the Miami Redhawks are up 3-0 on Florida.

any chance of an upset, or will things settle down?

smotpoker - you should have PMd you fool. we could have been high on the Buckeyes all night long.


----------



## axl blaze

nevermind


----------



## Pander Bear

nah, no upset, but they look beatable this year, don't they?

My Dawgs are firing on all cylinders-- I can't wait for conference play to start.


----------



## cj

Haha how bout them Gators LOL LOL

Fuck everytime it gets close miami blows it.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Well, Florida looked bad. It will be good to see the Gator fans return to the planet Earth this season.


----------



## cj

OMG jacksonville state just upset ole miss in double overtime Houston Nutt chokes on jeremiah massolis nuts. Kentucky beat Lousville South Carolina is my pick to win the SEC East.


----------



## Kenickie

I just went to my first ever football game.

Les Miles needs to be fired.


----------



## axl blaze

my SEC top 5 power rankings is as follows: 

1) Bama - looking good without Mark Ingram
2) Georgia - could they be a little high here? the opponent was inferior, but freshman QB shined with the crutch of AJ Greene
3) LSU - won, but had a tough time with the UNC back-ups
4) Florida - offense was non-exist ant, defense was good
5) Arkansas - Ryan Mallet is back, but so is that horrible defense

and big LOL to Ole Miss. they just can't figure themselves out down there


----------



## melange

VA Tech is my team


how far they will go? I'm not sure, but I got to rep!


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> my SEC top 5 power rankings is as follows:
> 
> 1) Bama - looking good without Mark Ingram
> 2) Georgia - could they be a little high here? the opponent was inferior, but freshman QB shined with the crutch of AJ Greene
> 3) LSU - won, but had a tough time with the UNC back-ups
> 4) Florida - offense was non-exist ant, defense was good
> 5) Arkansas - Ryan Mallet is back, but so is that horrible defense
> 
> and big LOL to Ole Miss. they just can't figure themselves out down there



no gamecocks? I'm sure you haven't missed that they're a trendy pic to have a decent season.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, they've been said to win the SEC East. but it's just strange picking them over the Florida-Georgia one-two punch. it's almost... heretical.

it could happen. I'm assured in that people say crazy shit in the beginning of the season :D


----------



## cj

I dont think its carzy to pick south carolina over a rebuilding Florida and Georgia. look at south carolina s schedule
Thu, Sep 2 Southern Miss W 41-13 -- 
  Sat, Sep 11 (23) Georgia  
  Sat, Sep 18 Furman 
  Sat, Sep 25 at (22) Auburn 
  Sat, Oct 9 (1) Alabama 
  Sat, Oct 16 at Kentucky 
  Sat, Oct 23 at Vanderbilt 
  Sat, Oct 30 Tennessee 
  Sat, Nov 6 (17) Arkansas 
  Sat, Nov 13 at (4) Florida 
  Sat, Nov 20 Troy 
  Sat, Nov 27 at Clemson 
all there tough east games are at home except for a trip to the swamp. Vanderbilt and Kentucky looked pedestrian at best assuming there is no meltdown I think this may be spurriers only chance to make a trip to Atlanta.


----------



## Kenickie

axl -- as an LSU gal I can't help but rejoice any time Ole Miss touches the bullet.


----------



## smotpoker

It was an exciting weekend of football. Florida looks like they might lose 4 or 5 games this year, although it will be interesting to see if what we saw against Miami OH was just first games jitters, a really bad center and qb, or a little bit of both.

That meltdown by Massoli and Mississippi was so much fun to watch. I guess karma can be a bitch sometimes. Meanwhile, his old team put up 72 against NM. Betcha he wishes he wouldn't have screwed up in Oregon .
The NC-LSU game was quite entertaining. Too bad UNC couldn't pull it out, but I can say LSU doesn't look too tough, although that CB/KR they have is sick.
I was pleased with my conference, the Big 10, and how they played. Purdue lost to ND, but I think ND is going to be a power real soon. Coach Kelly is a winner.
Cincinnati looks like they really miss him.
I am rooting for Va Tech tonight. I'm no Hokie fan, but I really don't want to see BSU steal a BCS spot again this year. Playing 1 or 2 tough opponents than playing the likes of NMSU shuld NOT get you a BCS spot. So go Hokies tonight.

And finally, Mark May is a douchebag. Boy I can't stand him. If there was ever a bigger OSU hater I haven't met them yet. 
While showing highlights from the games on Thursday night, his comment on Terrelle Pryor was "Well coach they were going against the 90th ranked pass defense so he wasn't really that impressive. Yet the very next QB they show is Harris from Miami. And May says "If you want to see an impressive QB watch Jacori Harris against FLORIDA A&M"!

Gee Mark, it's not impressive to play well against a D1 opponent (who made a bowl at least), but it IS impressive to put up good stats against a division 2 team??? Gimme a break May. You shouldn't be upset that Pitt choked yet again and you weren't recruited by OSU and your alma modern got beat by OSu in '96 72-0. I'm sure all of those have nothing to with it right Mark...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

smotpoker said:


> And finally, Mark May is a douchebag. Boy I can't stand him. If there was ever a bigger OSU hater I haven't met them yet.
> While showing highlights from the games on Thursday night, his comment on Terrelle Pryor was "Well coach they were going against the 90th ranked pass defense so he wasn't really that impressive. Yet the very next QB they show is Harris from Miami. And May says "If you want to see an impressive QB watch Jacori Harris against FLORIDA A&M"!
> 
> Gee Mark, it's not impressive to play well against a D1 opponent (who made a bowl at least), but it IS impressive to put up good stats against a division 2 team??? Gimme a break May. You shouldn't be upset that Pitt choked yet again and you weren't recruited by OSU and your alma modern got beat by OSu in '96 72-0. I'm sure all of those have nothing to with it right Mark...



Believe me, Miami fans hate Mark May too. He is totally clueless and a big time Pitt homer. I'm glad to know OSU fans hate him too, however. 

While Pryor is inconsistent and questionable, Harris is an all around great QB. You cannot deny the talent that kid has at QB, whereas Pryor is just an incredible athlete. Not to take anything away from the kid, if he gets it all together mentally and improves his accuracy he can be great. But he did trow some awful passes in the Marshall game, whereas Jacory was almost flawless. Not that I'm stupid enough to believe that either game can help us to predict the score of next weeks match up.

I haven't been this excited about a game in years. I hope my Canes can whup OSU's ass, but I really have no idea how the game will go.


----------



## Pander Bear

can the fans of the losing team in next week's big game promise to STFU, maybe... just for a week or two?


----------



## melange

LETS GO HOKIES


boise vs. vatech at 8 on espn


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> can the fans of the losing team in next week's big game promise to STFU, maybe... just for a week or two?



lol no


----------



## Pander Bear

melange said:


> LETS GO HOKIES
> 
> 
> boise vs. vatech at 8 on espn



word... fuck smurf turf


----------



## melange

godamnit - fucking BULLSHIT


----------



## Pander Bear

melange said:


> godamnit - fucking BULLSHIT



Ya... like three questionable calls in a row. I hate to lose like that. 


Tyrod is a beast though. You guys will go to the ACC championship on his scramblin' legs and cannon arm.


----------



## Kenickie

ya bro

some questionable calls

tyrod taylor carries that gun though

"my knees DO NOT touch that fucking ground"


----------



## cj

That was a great game I was really impressed with Boises depth I thought Vtech would wear them out in the 4th quarter. I dunno what Vtech was thinking at the end though they took 4 shots down the field when all they needed to do was get a couple first downs to move into field goal range. I like Brett Favres theoy for the 2 minute offense just keep the chains moving especially with 2 timeouts.


----------



## melange

yeah crimson, we could of won that most def. - i would have ran the ball a bit more to totally shut down the the already worn defense


----------



## toolfan420

uconn got worked by michigan but you know what? I went to highschool with scott lutrus so I gotta rep especially since that mother fucker is a god damn beast! he got injured last season but uconn still won their bowl game. HUSKIES ALL THE WAY


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Kenickie said:


> I just went to my first ever football game.
> 
> Les Miles needs to be fired.



hahaha.......welcome to the SEC, and life with "Coach" Miles 



smotpoker said:


> It was an exciting weekend of football. Florida looks like they might lose 4 or 5 games this year, although it will be interesting to see if what we saw against Miami OH was just first games jitters, a really bad center and qb, or a little bit of both.
> 
> That meltdown by Massoli and Mississippi was so much fun to watch.
> 
> ...
> 
> Purdue lost to ND, but I think ND is going to be a power real soon. Coach Kelly is a winner.
> 
> ...
> 
> I am rooting for Va Tech tonight. I'm no Hokie fan, but I really don't want to see BSU steal a BCS spot again this year. Playing 1 or 2 tough opponents than playing the likes of NMSU shuld NOT get you a BCS spot. So go Hokies tonight.



I think FLA is in for another 4-5 loss season.  Hurts to admit it, but reality can't be denied.  When you've got problems like that between the center, the QB, and various other players....yeah, we're going to struggle.  I almost expect to fall to around 8-10 in this weeks rankings, struggle again this week (with an opportunity to lose to USF, at home) and fall into the 14-20 positions before struggling our way through the remainder of the season.  ALA is going to eat our lunch....and kick us in the nuts until we say 'uncle'.   Unless we get our shit together A LOT, then UGA has a shot again as well.

Masoli.  Nutt.  Wow....what more can you say but 'wow'.  Great game for a general football fan, life sucks to be a Rebel.  Even though I generally pull for an SEC team in ooc matchups, Ole Miss earned that loss and I've no mercy for them.

ND.  Aye, I was pulling for Purdue in that one as well, hoping for the ND woes to continue, but I have to give Coach Kelly props....let's see how they fare through the season.  I still loathe the special consideration they get for BCS shit, though.  That needs to end.

VT and BSU, I have friends who are Hokie's, and I generally wish the team well - and like you, I was wanting to break that Cinderella slipper on BSU early.  However, VT showed the reasons I feel like they are over ranked every year (big words for a FLA fan who has a waaayyyy over ranked team right now) - each year VT starts as a top 10 team and finishes somewhere between 8 and 15....whatever, they earned the loss with some of those bad plays (I missed the bad calls by tuning in late, but to hear about a fumble and a blocked kick, and I tune in to see them go down 17-0?  That isn't just bad calls, that's bad play).  That said, I'll give props to BSU for coming in prepared, and taking the game to VT - no mercy, we're here for business, etc.  Props to VT for climbing back in the game, but I am starting to feel bad for BSU in that they _could_ be a top 5 team, but they will constantly be undercut with remarks about the quality of their remaining opponents.....no win situation.  I still don't want them crashing the BCS, but I have a hard time believing I have grounds for saying they don't belong.



> And finally, Mark May is a douchebag. Boy I can't stand him. If there was ever a bigger OSU hater I haven't met them yet.



I honestly thought he was a USCw grad for the way he's constantly sucked their dick over the past few years.  Found out towards the end of last season he was a Pitt grad....which means he's got nothing to be proud of anymore, so life goes on as a general hater   Yeah, I don't know anyone who really likes him (fans of any team).  But, I'll admit I hate Kirk H more - and yes, I'll admit a big part of it is his ties to tOSU, but it extends to his homerism on it.  Desmond Howard I also have a tough time accepting.  He's been less MICH-Big10+2 homerish since MICH has sucked the last few years, but I struggle to believe he has substance in his 'analysis'.  Then...you look next to him with Corso, and it's less homerism (though it can be seen when FSU gets talked about)...it's more about just plain crazy.  I don't dislike Corso, I just have a hard time putting any belief into his words as having basis in anything besides crazy pills.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i wasnt able to watch as much football this weekend as i would have liked due to a wedding.

i did watch the derek dooley show and thought tennessee looked  better than i expected, albeit against a fucking DII school.

oregon, on the other hand looks scary good.  i'm pretty excited to watch them beat us by 5 or 6 touchdowns this weekend.  i can't wait to throw beer cans and kick holes in the wall.  

VOLS BITCH!


----------



## axl blaze

even some Buckeyes fans dislike Kirk Herbstreit. however, I don't think the main complaint against him should be that he is a homer. the reason some Buckeyes fans dislike him is because he goes against OSU constantly. I mean _constantly_. I'm not a fan of his but I really don't see how you could say he is a homer.

a lot to talk about right now in the world of college football.

first things first, Reggie Bush. while I know he made a serious (at least in the eyes of the NCAA) infraction, I don't agree with the fact that they are taking away his Heisman trophy. the only off-field offense that should be able to disregard his on-field accolades is a steroid charge.

some great matchups this week! I can't wait to see Penn State VS Alabama. not quite a down year for PSU, but they do have a freshman QB. at least they have a veteran RB in Evan Royster. hopefully Ingram will play, as I will like to see Royster and Ingram ground it out all game.

Ohio State and Miami should be most impressive as well. I will agree with 3, 4 - Jacory is the better pocket QB, but Terrelle Pryor may be the most talented athlete in all of college football. I hope Coach Jim Tressel opens up the playbook for this game. I expect Miami CB Brandon Harris will have an interception, but I think OSU starts to take control of the game in the third quarter. Vegas has OSU up by ten, and I think the final score will be 27 - 17, in OSU's favor.

the BSU and VT game was good, albeit very sloppy. someone on EPSN said Casey Keenum was the "Peyton Manning of college football." yeah, it's easy to look that good when you play absolutely nobody. it kinda makes me uneasy to see BSU win what was no doubt their only really tough game all season (sorry Beavers fans) I would be more than delighted to see Boise State get rolled by a team like Alabama or OSU in the National Championship.


----------



## axl blaze

*now for some trash talk *

Sebastion the Ibis?






first of all, Miami's team name is the Hurricanes. instead, you go with this silly Howard the Duck wannabe? the reason is because the ibis is the first to reappear after a hurricane, but doesn't that make leading the Hurricane football team onto the field a paradox? then again, I doubt anyone at "the U" knows the definition of a paradox. 

I would say Sebastian the Ibis is the silliest college mascot of all-time, but there always is the Scottsdale Community College's Fighting Artichokes, lol:






yeah, our mascot is a nut. wannafightaboutit?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Maybe so about Sebastion, but he is the only mascot to have carried an AK-47 on to the field. That is Miami swagger.


----------



## Pander Bear

I always thought the ibis was one of the cooler mascots.

Bird>Brutus


----------



## ChickenScratch

panda, what's up with your boy AJ?

looks like it's still up in the air at this point.

you think he plays on saturday?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> even some Buckeyes fans dislike Kirk Herbstreit. however, I don't think the main complaint against him should be that he is a homer. the reason some Buckeyes fans dislike him is because he goes against OSU constantly. I mean _constantly_. I'm not a fan of his but I really don't see how you could say he is a homer.



Herbstreit has always seemed much more like a fan of Miami than of any other team. I can see how OSU fans dislike him, even though this year he is picking OSU to win it all.

Can anybody on here actually name a commentator or analyst that they like?


----------



## Pander Bear

I like herbstreit, too. He seems much more connected to reality than others on ESPN.



> panda, what's up with your boy AJ?


http://www.sbnation.com/2010/9/8/1676345/aj-green-to-be-cleared-report-georgia-south-carolina

reported to be cleared is good enough for me right now, as is Bush's reportedly-to-be-clawed-back trophy.


----------



## ChickenScratch

lulz.

in all honesty i hope the cocks beat you fuckers by 4 touchdowns.


----------



## smotpoker

I like:

Kirk Herbstreet
Gus Johnson
Brent Muskberger
and the guy who use to do ESPN Sunday Night Football (he's on alot, I just can't remember his name).

Dislike:

Mark May
Jesse Palmer
Stuart Scott
Scott Van Pelt 
The Greasies (Bob and son Brian)
Dan Fouts
and Erin Andrews


----------



## Pander Bear

ChickenScratch said:


> lulz.
> 
> in all honesty i hope the cocks beat you fuckers by 4 touchdowns.



well if the do that, they can sure as shit beat florida by 10, and deserve the East title.

They wont though-- spurrier still has hundreds of seasons to go before the sins of leaving for the NFL are washed away from him.


smotpoker-- you dont mean verne lundquist, do you... that guy eats a bag of dicks.


----------



## ChickenScratch

dude, you gotta love verne lundquist.  i don't see how you could be an SEC fluffer and not love the guy.  he can't get a name right and i'm pretty sure he's hammered 99% of the time but i love him.  i bet he's touched a little boy or two in his day as well, but fuck it, his voice on saturdays in the fall gets me all fired up for the cbs game of the week.


----------



## smotpoker

No I don't care for Lundquist either.

The guy I was thinking of is Mike Patrick. I think he's a good commentator. I'd like to hear him do more games.


----------



## smotpoker

Axl, are u going to the game saturday? if not, where aru watching it. I am coming up from dayton with my brother and we will probably just go to our friends house, get their by noon, and get high all day watching football.

What are doing for the game?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I recall the good old days, with limited viewing opportunities, where we'd mute the TV and watch a game, but pick up another game over the radio.  Confused the heck out of our girlfriends, but only when it reached the third quarter


----------



## axl blaze

smotpoker - PM sent 

I was also a big fan of Tony Kornheiser doing the MNF duties for a year. he is a very colorful color commentator. but, many sports fan digress to my appreciation of him. I would have liked to see do it for a couple more years


----------



## ChickenScratch

Sad times for AJ Green.

Did ya'll hear about this nutbag fucking preacher in Gainesville that plans on burning copies of the Koran on Saturday?

Good idea buddy, your stadium is going to be filled with 90,000 people on Saturday, let's draw some unwanted attention to your town on 9/11.

I mean, I wouldn't be totally opposed to the Taliban blowing up the Swamp, but I'm just sayin.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

AJ   4 games?  Compared to the AL player who got 2 for flying to the agent's party?  And compared to Masoli's ineligible..eligible..ineligible..eligible status?  NCAA needs to work on consistency, IMO.  And no, I don't think AJ deserves 4 games 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

G'ville preacher?  Moran.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

On to this week's games, shall we?

*THU SEP 9*
7:30 PM ET	*No. 21 Auburn at Mississippi State* (+2) - With the line that close, I'll go with Miss St.  Just gimme something worth watching tonight.

*FRI SEP 10*
10:15 PM ET	 *UTEP at Houston* (-19) - Why?  because of 2009 (UTEP 58 - HOU 41) and 2008 (HOU 42 - UTEP 37)....again, something worth watching.

*SAT SEP 11*
12:00 PM ET	*No. 15 Georgia Tech at Kansas* (+14) - @ KAN?  Really?  Okay...suit yourself, just don't lose 
12:00 PM ET	*No. 22 Georgia at No. 24 South Carolina* (-3.5) - USCe is favored?  Even slightly?  What is the world coming to?  It's coming to me picking the Old Ball Coach over UGA, just outta spite 
12:00 PM ET	 *Hawaii at Army* (-3) - As much as I generally like to support the Rainbow Warriors, I'll have to hope Army wins this one and further degrades the USCw reputation.
12:21 PM ET	 *South Florida at No. 8 Florida* (-15) - Will the real FLA please stand up, please stand up?  I'm saying (hoping) UF wins, but I expect it to be by less than 10 either way.
3:30 PM ET	 *Iowa State at No. 9 Iowa* (-13) - Rivalry game, this early?  Ok.
3:30 PM ET	*No. 17 Florida State at No. 10 Oklahoma* (-7.5) - I really can't guess this one.  MY gut says OU pulls away by more than 7.5, but this is one of those we'll just have to see how it plays out, I suppose.
3:30 PM ET	 *Michigan at Notre Dame* (-3.5) - I don't like MICH, but I hate ND more than all others.  I may flip though it and hope for a 3-0 game 
3:40 PM ET	*No. 12 Miami (FL) at No. 2 Ohio State* (-8.5) - Again, I dislike both teams immensely.  But I feel/hope this is a great game, and not a disappointment.  Whoever wins, won't matter that much to me, just gimme a good game (and don't win your conference  ).
7:00 PM ET	*No. 18 Penn State at No. 1 Alabama* (-12) - Sorry Joe Pa, Saban wins this handily.  I foresee a score of about 28/31 AL to 7/10 for PSU.  Roll Tide.
7:00 PM ET	*No. 7 Oregon at Tennessee* (+11) - I like Dooley and wish him well, but fuck TN.  Go Ducks (not Beavers...I can get it right sometimes).  Final score 34 OR - 6 TN.
7:00 PM ET	 *Syracuse at Washington* (-13.5) - If it weren't for HI @ ARMY I'd give this the long distance award for the week.  Still, does anyone give a shit about this game?  Thought not.  Moving on.
10:30 PM ET	*No. 25 Stanford at UCLA* (+6) - Go bears?  GO BEARS!!


----------



## ChickenScratch

i would love to see penn state upset bammer.


----------



## Pander Bear

still got an appeal regarding AJ green-- that's all Ole Miss needed-- so we'll see.


----------



## Pegasus

TheLoveBandit said:


> *THU SEP 9*
> 7:30 PM ET	*No. 21 Auburn at Mississippi State* (+2) - With the line that close, I'll go with Miss St.  Just gimme something worth watching tonight.



I really hope it is good. I'm thinking Auburn wins this one by a decent margin, though...


----------



## ChickenScratch

i think MSU wins by a FG.

either way, i'm going pound beers and wear out the previous button on my remote control going back and fourth between this one and the Aint's game.


----------



## axl blaze

TheLoveBandit said:


> 3:40 PM ET	*No. 12 Miami (FL) at No. 2 Ohio State* (-8.5) - Again, I dislike both teams immensely.  But I feel/hope this is a great game, and not a disappointment.  Whoever wins, won't matter that much to me, just gimme a good game (and don't win your conference  )/QUOTE]
> 
> so no prediction for Miami @ OSU? you can't skip over this game, arguably the most hyped of this week for college football, while doing predictions for every other game.
> 
> and I don't mean to sound like a stereotypical hated and egotistical Buckeyes fan, but I'm almost sure they will win the Big Ten (with apologies the Iowa Hawkeyes). I'm certain that Miami will win their dismal conference as well fwiw
> 
> 
> 
> ChickenScratch said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would love to see penn state upset bammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is so difficult to say that a PSU team with a true freshman QB will upset Saban's defending champs at home... but I have been actually entertaining this idea as of late. it still doesn't look like Mark Ingram is playing?
> 
> at least PSU has a chance if their recording breaking RB, Evan Royster, can control the clock with his admirable running skills
Click to expand...


----------



## TheLoveBandit

You want a pick?  

...

I can't do it.  I try to say Mi....Miam....but I can't even get it out.  So I try to say something about Oh....The Ohi.....but I can't even say that either.   Just two dirty phrases I can't utter....not when trying to say "win".  

Let me try it this way, I hope tOSU loses - to have it done at the horseshoe, so that MIA is up a bit more and loses to FSU who loses to us for SOS factors (and that old if A > B > C > D then A_FLA > D_tOSU).  I can't say I want Miami to w..wi....you know.  But I would prefer that tOSU loses.  Now, that's my preference...do I think that's what will happen?  I believe what will actually happen is that one team will win by 3-4 points, something like 21-17 or 24-21.....but I really can't state who will be on which side of that score.  Too close to call.

Heh, I just really hope this isn't like the MICH@tOSU game that was sooooo overhyped and turned out a dud not so long ago.  This MIA@tOSU game sure as funk better not be a dud.  I'd even take a 7-3 score or a 10-7 score as fair....so long as it's a good game.  There, that's my prediction - a good game.


----------



## axl blaze

are you talking about the time when OSU was number one and Michigan was number two?

it was very overhyped, but for a good reason. I think you remember the weight of that rivalry from your time in Ohio. anyways, it was a good game! I know you hate both teams, but I fail to remember what was so boring about it? it was pretty much a classic?

and I'm not just saying that because OSU won. by all college football standards it was good!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> I always thought the ibis was one of the cooler mascots.
> 
> Bird>Brutus



He really is, as far as personality. He also just looks angry, which goes well with the U.

One of my cats decapitated an ibis a couple years ago. I guess he's not a Canes fan.


----------



## HighonLife

TheLoveBandit said:


> 3:30 PM ET	*No. 17 Florida State at No. 10 Oklahoma* (-7.5) - I really can't guess this one.  MY gut says OU pulls away by more than 7.5, but this is one of those we'll just have to see how it plays out, I suppose.



I'll be holdin it down for you know who this weekend

*tommahawks arm*
Woooahhhh, wooaahh, woooaahhhaaoooahhhh


----------



## ChickenScratch

Mississippi St is good.......at dropping passes.


----------



## cj

ChickenScratch said:


> Mississippi St is good.......at dropping passes.



god I know what a frustrating game to watch. My uncle just called me I got a free ticket to the Alabama Penn state game I am soo excited ROLL FUCKING TIDE!!! if anyone else is gonna be in TTOWN send me a pm we can party tonight.


----------



## ChickenScratch

hey - it was better than that 3 to 2 game a couple of years ago.

watch out for bobby bowden in T-town, he's there and he's pissed.  pissed he turned the bammer job down when he had the chance.

anyway, get dead bammer.  i hate you with every inch of my 1 inch cock.


----------



## cj

ChickenScratch said:


> anyway, get dead bammer.  i hate you with every inch of my 1 inch cock.



Yout just jealous we can afford to pay our recruits more money then anybody else.


----------



## ChickenScratch

true, but don't pretend like we (tennessee) didn't scare the shit out of you last year.  if our FG kicker could get the fucking ball off the ground we would have won that one.

looking forward to the bammer game in knoxville this year.  it's my favorite game of the season.  

:cheers


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Well, after a few games against top defenses Harris has shown he cannot play against them. Too many penalties and turnovers. If not for that, we would have had a much closer game. The fact that it was as close as it was is a testament to how talented of a team Miami has, but it appears to be poorly coached.

I guess this makes Shannon the Ron Zook of Miami. Great at bringing talent in, poor at getting it to play like it should. At least coaches will want to come over to Miami after he gets fired.

Either that, or OSU is severely overrated, but I doubt that. The team that didn't make mistakes beat the team that made a trillion of them. Congrats.


----------



## Lane

TheLoveBandit said:


> 12:21 PM ET	 *South Florida at No. 8 Florida* (-15) - Will the real FLA please stand up, please stand up?  I'm saying (hoping) UF wins, but I expect it to be by less than 10 either way.



A fun game.
Super f*cking hot out there.

Despite being an avid USF fan, I was expecting a loss.  But I was also really hoping the game would be competitive.  And it was for about 2 quarters and 7 mins.
Florida's talent just runs sooooo deep.  USF couldn't keep up.

One thing is for sure, BJ Daniels needs a lot of work at passing.
Out of 20 attempts, he completed 9.
5 to USF players.
4 to UF players!!!!!!  

And a second thing is for sure, I love watching Demps.  The end.

Nevertheless, a great learning experience for the Bulls.  I hope we get to play Florida again in 2015.

Here are some pics from my seats.

USF on O





UF on O





UF scoreless after the 1st


----------



## smotpoker

3, 4, I think you have to give some credit where credit is due. Miami's recievers did drop a lot of passes, but I think the reason for that is the Buckeyes D was knocking Miami's receivers down like flies in the first quarter. It seemed as the game went on the U's receivers were a little scared to get hit. Harris had some bad throws, but the Defense of OSU rattled the receivers pretty much all game.

And I don't know how talented Miami really is. The officials missed holding calls all day the U was committing, even the announcers mentioned that. 

And Miami's special teams single handedly kept Miami in the game. Ohio State's special teams coverage is laughable, Coach Tressel really needs to work on that.

I thought Pryor looked good, not great but good. He is an absolute beast on 3rd down.

All in all I was very pleased with the Buckeyes performance.
One question I do have is is it normal after Miami loses for the Miami fans to still talk trash after a loss. I counted at least a dozen times after the game where I'd see a Miami fan yelling stuff to a Buckeye fan about losing to Florida or LSU (which is not related to Miami at all but oh well). Is that what they mean by swagger?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

So, after week 2, what have we learned?


 
*No. 21 Auburn at Mississippi State* (+2) - FINAL AU 17 - MSU 14.  Worth watching, for a Thursday night.


 *No. 15 Georgia Tech at Kansas* (+14) - @ KAN?  Really?  Okay...suit yourself, just don't lose  FAIL! FINAL GT 25 - KAN 28.


 *No. 22 Georgia at No. 24 South Carolina* (-3.5) - Shazam!  FINAL UGA 6 - USCe 17.  I didn't know they'd miss AJ that much on defense 8)  Or be so completely void of any offensive production beyond that him.  Still, it makes it weird to see USCe ahead of UGA for the SECEast, even for a week.  How hot is Richt's seat now? 


 *South Florida at No. 8 Florida* (-15) - FINAL USF 14 - UF 38.  Opening drive has two bad snaps...o-noes 8( .  USF takes the lead.... but finally, finally, UF starts pulling their shit together and pulls away.  Fwiw, I think if Daniels had more help he'd have continued to kill us.  What I saw was him gashing us with runs, but then being too tired to dodge pass-rush and it lead to mistakes.  I'd agree with the commentators, after he runs, he needs a play call that is a quick handoff or a 3-step quick pass, something to let him catch his breath.  Still, I'm happy Florida finally got it's snaps down, and found some receivers (couldn't find them last week, because we couldn't get the ball to the QB).  Demps?  Zoom-zoom-zoom   Too bad Rainey was out pretty much the second half with an injury 


 *No. 17 Florida State at No. 10 Oklahoma* (-7.5) - I really can't guess this one.  MY gut says OU pulls away by more than 7.5, but this is one of those we'll just have to see how it plays out, I suppose.  FINAL FSUcks 17 - OU 47.  Pulls away?  LOL......I'd say so.  Now, how much of this is great Sooner football, and how much is FSUcks?  I'd say it was a lot of both, but more credit to OU than mud on FSU.  What can you do when your College Varsity squad lines up against a high school JV?


 *Michigan at Notre Dame* (-3.5) - I don't like MICH, but I hate ND more than all others.  I may flip though it and hope for a 3-0 game   FINAL MICH 28 - ND 24.  Now *that* was a fun game to watch.  Robinson is awesome, just pure pleasure to see him shred a team.  I'm excited to see what he does against PSU and tOSU, tbh.  As for ND, they showed they want to compete again, and they can...hell, they might have won if they'd have had their QB the whole game.  But I'm pleased with the outcome, and the game in general.  I just don't want to see either team ranked (personal wish, though I expect one or both will see rankings sometime this season).


 *No. 12 Miami (FL) at No. 2 Ohio State* (-8.5) - Again, I dislike both teams immensely.  But I feel/hope this is a great game, and not a disappointment.  Whoever wins, won't matter that much to me, just gimme a good game (and don't win your conference  ).  FINAL MIA 26 - tOSU 34.  Joke-ry Harris, man, that dude has not learned to handle the pressure.  I'd dig up some of the earlier comments about his poise and maturity, but it isn't worth it and you know this post is too long already.  I'll give props to tOSU for being prepared, for playing strong, and not really making mistakes.  I'm impressed they scored as much as they did (not a comment to MIA's defense, just normal Tressel ball keeps the scores in the mid 20's for both teams usually).


 *No. 18 Penn State at No. 1 Alabama* (-12) - Sorry Joe Pa, Saban wins this handily.  I foresee a score of about 28/31 AL to 7/10 for PSU.  Roll Tide.  FINAL PSU 6 - ALA 24.  ALA kept their starts in to the end, but it looked to me like they called off the dogs with their play calling (they know they have to go to Happy Valley next year, without their 2 star running backs or Julio Jones).  PSU had the freshman QB, and he played like it...but they'll do alright this season.  ALA on the other hand....is a monster.  And that is without having Ingram in the game.  Woe to those on their schedule this season.....wait, UF@AL OCT 2...FFUUuuuuuuuu


 *No. 7 Oregon at Tennessee* (+11) - I like Dooley and wish him well, but fuck TN.  Go Ducks (not Beavers...I can get it right sometimes).  Final score 34 OR - 6 TN.  FINAL ORE 48 - TN 13.  At least TN felt good early, going up 13-0.  But in the end ORE proved to be one of the few schools that can overcome a long trip and still play well.  Even so, that score was more lopsided than I anticipated.  Props to ORE, but woah Nellie, is TN going to suck this year.  Hell, I'll bet even Vandy will be favored over them.


----------



## axl blaze

Jacory Harris and Miami have a lot of athletes. their skill positions are right up there with OSU, which means that they can be compared to Any College, USA. however, I think that OSU's defensive line, secondary, and offensive line are at a very elite level. I think Randy Shannon is a decent enough coach, much better than Coker in his dismal days and much much better than Ron Zook.

hey 3, 4 - you're the true winner here. when the game is all said and done with, you get to go back to Miami


----------



## TheLoveBandit

3 said:


> I guess this makes Shannon the Ron Zook of Miami. Great at bringing talent in, poor at getting it to play like it should. At least coaches will want to come over to Miami after he gets fired.
> 
> Either that, or OSU is severely overrated, but I doubt that. The team that didn't make mistakes beat the team that made a trillion of them. Congrats.



The UF forums have been calling him the Zook of Miami for years now.   And yeah, I'd agree it isn't a case of tOSU being severely overrated. 




smotpoker said:


> One question I do have is is it normal after Miami loses for the Miami fans to still talk trash after a loss. I counted at least a dozen times after the game where I'd see a Miami fan yelling stuff to a Buckeye fan about losing to Florida or LSU (which is not related to Miami at all but oh well). Is that what they mean by swagger?



Yes, it is the only language they know - "Talk Shit", even when there is no substance to it.    You get used to it after awhile, and realize it's like the 4yr old that likes to mouth off like he's 10 - using swear words he doesn't understand and arguments that just leave you wondering "wtf?".  They got used to doing it in the 80's, and passed this on to later generations who had not earned it or understood what justifies the right to talk shit.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++==

So, one last thought for now....ACC isn't even the "Almost Competitive Conference", it's the "Absolute Chumps Conference", at least after week 2.  The perennial top 10 (start of season) team of VT is now 0-2 after a home loss to James Freaking Madison (and FCS team).  This doesn't help Boise's SOS any  But you also had GT lose to unranked KAN (on the road, but still...); and MIA loses (at #2 tOSU, but it's a loss); and FSU loses (@ #7 OU, but it's a loss).  Your power teams are sucking wind here, guys.  Not good.

At least UVA hung tough @ USCw for a 17-14 loss in a game they could have one.  Welcome back to Div1, Wahoos....and thank you for showing again that USCw is going to be down for awhile.

Anyone notice Wake and Duke decided to skip this season and start basketball early?  FINAL DUKE 48 - WF 54.


----------



## smotpoker

Yeah I saw that WF-Duke score what a shootout.

And to add something to that GT loss, they lost to a team that also lost to a division 2 team.

p.s I know when I say d2 i mean fcs or whatever it's called, but I will simply say division 2 cause I feel it's not confusing that way.

man my bengals look like shit right now against new england.


----------



## axl blaze

^ they could be coming back. it's an absolute messy, downtrodden game with my Steelers right now.

yeah TLB - that was the first thing I thought of about VT losing to James Madison; will Boise State get a quality win all season? that's a scary thought.

OSU looks leaps and bounds better than last year. TP can actually pass a little better, he still is the best all around NCAA athlete, and the defense is bringing me back memories of the Big Ten glory days. I hope that they can keep this level of competition all season long, as the Buckeyes will have a target on their now back and forever.

Bama looked strong at home, as well. PSU isn't at the level it usually is, but their defense and run game is at least going to be above average. Bama fan shouldn't have a lot of complaints so far, playing their first two games without some of their usual star power


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I'm glad the ACC looks like such total shit this year. It should be an easy road the rest of the way for Miami. A loss to any one of the teams that played this week would be an embarrassment. 

Not to hard to foresee an 11-1 season for Miami, but Jacory is forever a fucktard in my book. He lost that game all by himself. Actually what I see as his biggest problem is arm strength. He can pick apart most defenses in the country, but the ball gets there too late against a good team like OSU. He was compared to Ken Dorsey early on in his career, but he looks a lot more like Kenny Kelley. I really feel this team is a quarterback and some better coaching away from really competing, but hey, we had shitty coaching under Butch and Coker. South Florida talent is better than anything in the country, so all hope is not lost for the near future.

What I worry about more than anything is Shannon becoming like Stoops at Oklahoma. He has 10-2 or 11-1 seasons every year, but doesn't coach his teams well enough to beat the elite ones. Too good to fire, too bad to win a title. That is the one of the worst things that can happen to a program.


----------



## axl blaze

I wouldn't be so doom and gloom about Miami's future yet. the ACC is weak again, and Miami is clearly leaps and bounds better than any of the other cupcakes. Ohio State has a really, really good team this year. if the team doesn't win the National Championship, this season will be considered a disappointment by many.

Florida high school ball is good, but so is Ohio's  it's serious business up here, as well as in some of the other states like Texas, California, Louisiana, etc...

I think that Miami is still on their way up, they just have a couple growing pains to get over. having the balls to get out of that shoddy conference and play a team like OSU speaks well enough about their confidence and where they want their program to be. 

my birthday is tomorrow, so the Steelers and Buckeyes winning is pretty much all the bday present I wanted.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I wouldn't be so doom and gloom about Miami's future yet. the ACC is weak again, and Miami is clearly leaps and bounds better than any of the other cupcakes. Ohio State has a really, really good team this year. if the team doesn't win the National Championship, this season will be considered a disappointment by many.
> 
> Florida high school ball is good, but so is Ohio's  it's serious business up here, as well as in some of the other states like Texas, California, Louisiana, etc...
> 
> I think that Miami is still on their way up, they just have a couple growing pains to get over. having the balls to get out of that shoddy conference and play a team like OSU speaks well enough about their confidence and where they want their program to be.
> 
> my birthday is tomorrow, so the Steelers and Buckeyes winning is pretty much all the bday present I wanted.



It's impossible to doom and gloom about Miami's future too much. It's a team for which it is impossible to be down forever. But this was supposed to be the year that Randy had his team together. And he does have a damn good team together. But we are lacking a quarterback. We have one of the best QB coaches in the country in Mark Whipple, and if Jacory still doesn't get it it means he is never gonna get it. We have plenty of good QB talent coming in, but it is still a waste of this year and next.

On the positive side, the O-line came together really well for us, as did the D-line. Nobody can pull that "we will beat you in the trenches crap" that they did last year after the Wisconsin loss. O-line looks to be the most improved unit.

And by saying South Florida talent is the best, I am in no way saying that every other place sucks. If you look at my previous posts, I know where the talent comes from. It is one of the biggest reasons I pick certain teams to be good forever and others to never relive the glory days. And one of the biggest reasons I picked the ACC to one day be a power (please don't think I'm referencing today, or even next year anyone. The ACC is a long way away from being decent, and I hope it stays shitty forever).

Anyways, classy move by Tressel to take a knee at the end of the game. In these days of style points where voters only look at the final score to determine where they will rank teams, it is only fair to keep the game looking as close as it was. Not to mention the risk of injury to a major player that could come on one of those meaningless drives.


----------



## axl blaze

Tressel is all class, but a bit too classy and conservative for my tastes. I'm more of a fan of "we're going to win then rape your cheerleaders" style of coaching approach as seen by some coaches of the SEC. the sweater vest is hilarious looking, but hey. at least the guy wins I guess...


----------



## axl blaze

ps - did anybody see the story on how Ole Miss wanted to use Admiral Ackbar as their new mascot (apparently they haven't had an on field mascot since 2003)?

short, funny must-see video

link = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx0pTIDb-r0


----------



## HighonLife

ACC spared out

miami, fsu, ga tech, va tech, maybe others but those were the ranked ACC schools

another year


----------



## Pegasus

I'm watching Javier Arenas, punt returner/ corner for Alabama last year, play as a Kansas City Chief as a punt returner, and he's running all over these guys just like they're in college.  He just almost broke 2 in a row!

Dexter McCluster from the SEC, I'm glad to see him out here playing in the NFL.  He was a hell of a college player and I hope that he transfers well to the NFL...

I haven't seen Rolando McClain or Sam Bradford play yet, which I'm looking forward to.  I love watching the progression of the players from high school to NFL...


----------



## ChickenScratch

WHERE ARE THE FLORIDA HOMERS?!  IT'S HATE WEEK BITCHES!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

What's to hate, when we own you?


----------



## ChickenScratch

TheLoveBandit said:


> What's to hate, when we own you?



you want to know what i hate?  i hate you. 

VOLS BITCH! 

in all honesty, you're probably going beat us pretty handily.  we just don't have the depth.  we were obviously worn the fuck out by the second half of the ducks game.

i do feel like dooley was a good hire and i'm pretty excited to see what the next couple of years have in store for us.  i can't wait to be relevant again.


----------



## ChickenScratch

allsum.

Florida's Chris Rainey arrested for aggravated stalking
By Kyle Kosteron September 14, 2010 9:39 AM | Permalink | Comments (0) | TrackBacks (0) 
Florida Gators wide receiver Chris Rainey has been charged with aggravated stalking after allegedly sending a threatening text message to an on-again-off-again girlfriend.

"Time to die," the message read, according to Gainesville police. 

An officer stated that the woman fell asleep, missing a call from Rainey, who then showed up at her home and was told to leave, precipitating the text.

Rainey has 10 receptions this year for Urban Meyer's squad.


----------



## HighonLife

ChickenScratch said:


> WHERE ARE THE FLORIDA HOMERS?!  IT'S HATE WEEK BITCHES!



ill jump on that bandwagon n throw out a big Fuck You to the gaters


then ill tuck my tail n run away n shame n hopes no one mentions the OU game


----------



## TheLoveBandit

ChickenScratch said:


> Florida's Chris Rainey arrested for aggravated stalking
> 
> ...
> 
> "Time to die," the message read, according to Gainesville police.



Best to cite your source - ESPN version



> Florida offensive coordinator Steve Addazio met with reporters and said, "Chris Rainey is not a part of our team right now.



Those that want details can read the link, and I won't waste space on how she didn't want him arrested and isn't afraid of him....I'll just take a deep sigh and shake my head...."dumbass".  I don't know if it'll get dropped or washed away, or if he'll be back on the team.  I think the team would be better with him, but we'll be alright without him.  I just am sorry for him, to screw himself this way.  It's not like he's there on academic scholarship 8)

I'm not going to throw mud on other programs to show we aren't so bad.  I'm not going to try and defend him, or talk up how the program will be fine or was wronged by him or whatever.  I just want the dipshit poor guy to get his head straight.  And of course, I wish the victim well in getting away from all the public backlash she's getting


----------



## ChickenScratch

dude, everybody knows that you can't leave a paper trail when making death threats.

lulz.

eat balls gaytor nation.

in other news, i was just offered free tix to the game.  think i'm gonna go, only problem is that my buddy with the tickets is a fucking gaytor.  it could get ugly.


----------



## Pander Bear

lolfloriduh


----------



## cj

Time to die bitch lol sounds like a line from a bad horror flick. Florida may be in trouble they really cant afford to lose anymore playmakers. Tennesee is gonna be pumped after the assbeating last week and all the shit they have been hearing about Florida. Its gonna be an interesting game.


----------



## ChickenScratch

crimsonjunk said:


> Time to die bitch lol sounds like a line from a bad horror flick. Florida may be in trouble they really cant afford to lose anymore playmakers. Tennesee is gonna be pumped after the assbeating last week and all the shit they have been hearing about Florida. Its gonna be an interesting game.



i still don't know what to think about tennessee, or florida for that matter.

i think we have a lot of talent, we're just young/inexperienced and we don't have any depth.  seems like florida is in a similar situation to us actually.

you bammers sure do look good though.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

crimsonjunk said:


> Time to die bitch lol sounds like a line from a bad horror flick. Florida may be in trouble they really cant afford to lose anymore playmakers. Tennesee is gonna be pumped after the assbeating last week and all the shit they have been hearing about Florida. Its gonna be an interesting game.



There was a joke on the ESPN comments how he was meaning to text "Time to diet bitch" but spelling like that is par for our conference athletes 

As for losing playmakers.....did you know.... Rainey got a concussion early in the first half, and didn't play the rest of the game?  Now, he's one of our top players, but the point I'm making is the team finally clicked and turned it on *after* he was out of the lineup.  Purely coincidence, but comforting for us to know.

Also, TN can be as pumped as they want, they are up for another assbeating this week. 



> in other news, i was just offered free tix to the game. think i'm gonna go, only problem is that my buddy with the tickets is a fucking gaytor. it could get ugly.



Honestly, I think I'd like to go to a game at Neyland some day.  Supposed to be an awesome experience, though I doubt I'd find even a non-Gator-hating boat to ride in the armada   Still, history, natural beauty*, and general love of football = a pretty good place to catch a game.  I just would want to ensure I was going when FLA was heavily favored** (not like now, where it's only 2 touchdowns and there are too many questions on both sides), so I could fully enjoy the experience.



*I did have the opportunity to drive thru TN a few times, and I will stand by the statement that it is indeed a beautiful state for natural scenery.

**I also went to the FLA@LSU game when we were ranked #1, and they beat us....tearing down their goalposts.    2005, LSU 21 - UF 17.  After a looooong day of drinking, that was an awfully looooooong drive home that night; after we had arranged to stay in town for the weekend, we quickly decided to gtfo right after the game.


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea man, neyland rules.  great experience all around.

i remember when my wife and i were dating, i took her to the FLA game in 2006 when ya'll were pretty heavily favored and you beat us 21 to 20.  we almost had you and really should have won that game.  that place was as rowdy as i've ever seen it.  she instantly fell in love with not only going to games, but the vols in general.

i also think it's a pretty classy place for visiting fans, similar to tuscaloosa.  athens sucks, for the most part i can't stand their fans.  of course, there are bad apples at all sec home games but athens and lsu stick out as the worst IMO.  

anyway, i got fucking wedding'd.  i have a god damn wedding to go to on saturday at 6:30, so i won't be attending or even watching the whole game.

i'm beyond pissed.

VOLS BITCH!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I am waiting for the Suck-Eye fans to go on about their stadium experience 

But now that we're on it, I would have to say FLA's isn't that awesome.  Yes, it's 90k+ people (noted below the 100k of several Big10+2 schools) and the structure is shaped more to hold the sound in and make it deafening (FL-FSU was one of the most intense experiences of my life, seriously), but all in all it's kinda 'meh' in my mind.  Admittedly, I grew up going when the stadium was empty, and watched several additions to increase capacity and size, and having been there for 30 yrs, one becomes oblivious to the grandness of things to the point of perhaps taking them for granted.  But even with the tailgating, the recent addition of the Gator Walk (players thru the fans), and all the bars so close to the stadium....it's still a pretty 'meh' experience.

Now, for a country bumpkin redneck - yeah, it might be impressive; especially the energy and enthusiasm of the fans.  But for a real college fan, with experience in other stadiums, I don't think I'd put UF on your list of places you need to visit.  Neyland?  Maybe.  Horseshoe?  Maybe, probably (been there, but it was closed  and not a gameday).  Big House in Ann Arbor?  Maybe, probably (been there, walked the field, not a gameday).

Actually, running down the SEC stadiums in my mind:
FLA - no
UGA - maybe, no.
KY - no.
USCe - no (though, I **HIGHLY** recommend eating at "California Dreaming" if you do go  ).
Vandy - hell no
TN - maybe, probably
JAX - for FLA vs UGA, hell yes.
--
AL - probably, but I don't have much basis for my opinion
AU - hell no (buddies went once, there is *nothing* there)
MISS - no
MSU - no (needs less cowbell)
LSU - Yes (again, history and food sway my opinion here)
ARK - no (no basis for opinion)

Others?
USCw - probably, for the history of the location as much as the program (and to cheer for the other team  )
Penn State - probably, for the history (and my wife is insistent we have to go at some point  This Florida boy is not interested in freezing his ass off  )
Cotton Bowl - TX vs OU, absolutely would love to, especially as it ties with the state fair (why is food so important to me?)
NEB - probably, for the history, and to see if there is anything there besides cornfields 

..... I think that's about all of them I'd recommend/want-to-see.


----------



## ChickenScratch

we've been doing the vol walk for years at UT, just sayin.

and honestly, i'll go to a game anywhere.  well, i probably wouldn't want to go to either penn state or OSU because of the douchenozzle factor.  i'd probably stay away from WVU as well.

i've never been to the swamp, but i'd love to go at some point.  i have an opportunity to go to the cocktail party this year and i'm up in the air.  considering i loathe both programs i'll probably just watch it on tv.

in my experiences of stadiums in the SEC that i've been to it's like this:

- neyland
- bammer
- allbern
- columbia
- kentucky
- vandy (aka: little neyland)
as a vol fan, it's fun going to the vandy game because we out number their fans every year.

i've been to a couple of pac 10 games.

ASU was terrible but i did get to see the Cal/OR game in berkley and that was fun as shit.  cool stadium and all around cool people for the most part.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I had friends attend a UF game at Vandy.  They said the concession vendors outnumbered the VAN fans, to the point where the stadium speaker system was used to pipe in fake cheering and crowd noise.

In my younger days, I'd have been more up for any game, any where.....now, I'm old.  I pay for the satellite package so I can sit at home and watch all the games I want, from the comfort of my chair, with the fireplace going, unlimited refreshment and cheaper food.


----------



## ChickenScratch

TheLoveBandit said:


> In my younger days, I'd have been more up for any game, any where.....now, I'm old.  I pay for the satellite package so I can sit at home and watch all the games I want, from the comfort of my chair, with the fireplace going, unlimited refreshment and cheaper food.



i definitely agree with this.

it can be a huge pain in the ass and i'm always scared of getting a DUI.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Used to be a GIF in the LOUNGE thread about a bucket of chicken running downfield in a game, and the players were chasing it.  Someone updated it with Phil Fulmer


----------



## ChickenScratch

that's fucking awesome.

fulmer really must be sitting back in his chair laughing about the state of our program.


----------



## axl blaze

nothing has beaten a game in the Horseshoe in Columbus, and I have been to many Big Ten and professional football/soccer stadiums. in size (108kish - they CRAM you in there, kinda sucks), in style (it looks like a Roman Coliseum), and in sheer spirit (yelling, drunk people) it is has been unsurpassed.

Michigan's Big House used to be awesome when they were relevant. it's kinda weird because it is big, but yet it seems that some of it is built underground - so it doesn't look quite as big as it actually is when you walk up to it


----------



## cj

Tuscaloosa is a good place to see a game even if your not a bama fan the fans are very respectful towards visitors. I think it has something to do with us sucking nuts for 10 years in the late 90s early 200s


----------



## axl blaze

one thing I don't jive with on game day in Columbus is how some Buckeyes fan can treat visiting fans. I like to make funny comments as much as the next guy, but I befriended a Miami fan who got his tooth knocked in half. granted, he went to a bar called The Frat House and stirred up some trouble, but not enough to warrant getting punched in the face. I advise all people to think before they speak upon entering Columbus for a game. usually people who look different like myself receive the wraith of the neanderthal fans - but on game day they hate YOU.

and other examples like OSU fans driving by and cursing at an old Texas Longhorn couple at the bus stop. it really is a hostile, hostile environment


----------



## ChickenScratch

crimsonjunk said:


> Tuscaloosa is a good place to see a game even if your not a bama fan the fans are very respectful towards visitors. I think it has something to do with us sucking nuts for *10 years in the late 90s early 200s*



oh, how i miss those days.

and yea, axl that's what i've heard from folks about OSU games.  great stadium, would be a lot of fun but only if you're an OSU fan.  which i'm not.

my 65 year old mother once got called a cunt leaving a UGA game.  fuck athens.


----------



## Pander Bear

but is she a cunt?


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> but is she a cunt?



big time.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Pander Bear

facepalm.

One thing that sucks about going to an SEC school. Even if they expected me to have at least 1200 on my SAT to let me in in 2000, you still have to share it with people who could barely sign their name 25 years ago on fall Saturdays.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

OK, it's Thursday, so there are games a startin' tonight.  Let's take a look at Week 3:

*THUR*
*7:30 PM ET	 Cincinnati at North Carolina State (-2)* - Worth watching? Um...no.

*FRI*
*8:00 PM ET	 Kansas at Southern Miss (-5.5)* - really?  KAN is the underdog?  This does not bode well for GT, and the ACC in general.
*10:00 PM ET	 California at Nevada (+3)* - Yawn.

*SAT*
*12:00 PM ET	No. 12 Arkansas at Georgia (-2.5)* - UGA needs a win in the worst way.  They are favored, but I don't know if they can stop ARK offense.  I'm going with ARK on this one, not just to cover, but to win.
*3:30 PM ET	No. 1 Alabama at Duke (+24) *- OOC against another BCS conference!!! ...um, yeah. 8)  AL by more than 24.
*3:30 PM ET	No. 10 Florida at Tennessee (+14)* - FL wins, 28-10...ish.
*3:30 PM ET	No. 18 USCw at Minnesota (+12)* - I really want to pull for MIN, but they can't even beat directional schools from the Dakotas.   I at least hope they can cover the spread, and weaken USCw's reputation in the polls a bit more.
*3:30 PM ET	 Brigham Young at Florida State (-10)* - FSU is favored in this one....but I'm not sure.  Yeah, they'll be fired up from getting their asses whooped by OU, and BYU is facing the long flight...but I'm not sure they have enough to pull this off.  I'll say FSU wins, but it's something close - either no offense (14-9) or no defense (38-28).
*8:00 PM ET	No. 6 Texas at Texas Tech (+3)* - wow, a close line for #6 vs unranked....and I'll go with TT in this one (to cover AND win).
*8:00 PM ET	 Notre Dame at Michigan State* - Um, yeah, MSU please?  Let's see another ND loss.  I'll guess 17-13.
*10:30 PM ET	No. 9 Iowa at No. 24 Arizona (+1.5)* - another OOC against BCS Conference teams.....let's say Iowa pulls away in this one, 27-14.
*11:15 PM ET	 Wake Forest at No. 19 Stanford (-17) *- Brain Bowl!!  This might be fun, considering WF's scoring last weeks game (WF 54 - Duke 48), but throw in jet-lag and the loss Stanford is trying to come back from...who knows?  At least the brainiacs have something to watch while studying no Saturday night   I'll go with the home team to win, but not cover, 28-35.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> facepalm.
> 
> One thing that sucks about going to an SEC school. Even if they expected me to have at least 1200 on my SAT to let me in in 2000, you still have to share it with people who could barely sign their name 25 years ago on fall Saturdays.



lulz.  not to mention a lot of the fraternity trash that goes to school there.  sorry if that offends you, not sure if you were in a frat or not.

i got accepted to tennessee but ended up going to a small school out west because of the sec frat boy mentality.

TLB - i like the texas tech call.


----------



## Pander Bear

ya, I'm from the atlanta area.. I steered clear.


----------



## cj

Wow Cincinatti really sucks NC State is just throwing all over them. Can someone tell me why the Big East gets an automatic BCS bid and the Mountain West does not?
Oh man could cinncinati look any worse? I bet Brian Kelley is laughing his ass of in South Bend right now.


----------



## Pander Bear

the same reason Jethro Tull got best heavy metal album over metalica.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> the same reason Jethro Tull got best heavy metal album over metalica.



heavy flute?


----------



## MD Specialist

So I have to admit it and eat my words from ealier. The Big 10 looks pretty strong this year. I'm impressed.


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> the same reason Jethro Tull got best heavy metal album over metalica.



ROFL. hey, at least he had Black Sabbath's guitarist at time for some metal cred.

looks like the game of the week, sadly, for me is Florida VS Tenn. Florida most obviously has upset all over them after under performing for a game and a half. they finally got it together in the second half against USF. thankfully, Tennessee is the personification of underwhelming.



MD Specialist said:


> So I have to admit it and eat my words from ealier. The Big 10 looks pretty strong this year. I'm impressed.



as much as it pains a fan to say something like this, going against their heart, it's very healthy to overcome the hate and state the obvious. I had to do it for the last four years with SEC. I don't know if the Big Ten is the best conference (they still have jokers like Minnesota, Northwestern, et al).

however, when Michigan is good and the other usual suspects are good enough (Ohio State, Wisco, Penn State [TBD]), the Big Ten is at least an above-average conference


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Miami dropped to 19th in both polls in a week they did not even play. What the fuck is up with that? We should be ahead of Iowa as well, we lost to a legit #2 in the nation and they lost to a practical nobody.


----------



## Pander Bear

beats losing to arkansas, dude.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

3 said:


> Miami dropped to 19th in both polls in a week they did not even play. What the fuck is up with that? We should be ahead of Iowa as well, we lost to a legit #2 in the nation and they lost to a practical nobody.



UF makes it's third victory (all by 14+ points, mind you), and falls another spot in the coach's poll.    Our plan this year appears to be win as many as it takes to reach being unranked!  Maybe if we beat KY we can fall to around 15 8)

That said, I can't be too proud of my Gators from this game either.  Yes, the fake punt was excellent, the muffed one was not.  And for a team that huddled on the wrong side of the ball following a penalty, and the coach nearly strangled himself throwing his headset when the cord was wrapped around his neck....what can I say?  I would like to see us score - anything - in the first quarter, but so long as we get the 'W' I'll take what I'm getting.   I did see where of the "70 players who made the trip to Knoxville 43 are underclassmen, 21 were on their first road trip and 19 played in their first road game" and "This Florida team has played more freshmen in the first two weeks of the season than any team in college football" so maybe we can survive this year and plan on a better next year?

Heh, I wanted to at least be proud of them for getting 3 turnovers, knowing we had 8 in the previous 2 games.  Checking nationally, though, we are second in turnover margin per game (2.3)....behind tOSU (3.3)....

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Monday's hindsights:

 GT is/was over-rated, after losing @KAN, who then lost @USM...and eeking out a (fun, high scoring, tight game) win over a depleted UNC.  Um, don't believe the hype, yellowjackets.


 Ingram is back.  Yes, it was against Duke, but Ingram is back.  I still keep ALA  in my top 1-2 for now.


 Did _anyone_ see Cal heading for the ass-whooping they got at NEV?  Not me.


 Tough break for UGA, losing to ARK at home.  It'll be fun watching ARK@ALA this coming Saturday (3:30 EST).  Sorry, LSU fans, but this one is for the SEC West, since *both* teams ought to beat you this year, IMO.  Dawg fans....let's see - lost to USCe, lost to ARK, ... I'm not so sure you guys can win @ Miss St (but you should) and @ COL (I think the travel will do you in, along with a lack of confidence), then you have TN (please, please beat them) and Vandy (not a given win these days either - you should win, but ... ).  Hey, at least you can end your season with a win over GT 


 TX-TT, a good game, but not what I expected (hoped for).


 Air Force, storming back on OU at OU?  Not winning, but still, throws a little doubt on OU....but more credit to AF, at least in my mind...and they still carry some street cred with me based on AF's historical performance.  I don't think this was a fluke, but perhaps OU overlooked them a little bit in the second half?


 9 IOWA loses a close one at 24 AZ - cool game.  Notch one in for the Pac-10, but no knock on IOWA losing that close a game, on the road in that heat.  Nah, good game, good on both squads in my book.


 AZ state at 11 WISC - Here, I'll give a knock against WISC for keeping it so close (19-20).  Should have pounded them 


 CLEM loses to AUB in a close one - great ending to the game.  Props to AUB, and I'd agree with their ranking, not a top 10, but in the top 25.


 USCw @ MIN - Ok, so we all expected MIN to lose.  Some of us expected them to lose badly given they suck so much.  Hell, the covered the spread.  But who else besides me was cheering everytime there was a score update that showed MIN leading or at least within striking distance - c'mon, raise your hand.  Props on further discrediting this year's version of the Trojans.


 UMASS at MICH in a close one?  So, perhaps MICH isn't 'back' quite yet either.  Yes, Robinson is unbelievable, but letting UMASS hang in the game?  What happens when a real offense shows up against that wolverine defense?  What happens if Denard gets hurt?  Well, so far neither has happened....but one day, one day....


 ND @ MSU  - YAAAAAYYYYYyyyyyy!!!!!  Another 'close loss' to make ND think they matter, but they go home again with another 'L'   Prayers out for the MSU coach 


 Overall Pac-10 weekend against BCS teams: 3-2 (outmanned WASH lost at home to 8 NEB, 24 AZ at home over 9 IOWA, ASU lost at 11 WISC, USCw gets by at MIN, WF gets pounded at STAN).   Not too bad.  Nothing great, but it was your weekend for making a statement.  I'll take the statement as 'we don't totally suck'.


----------



## axl blaze

Florida game was fun to watch. the offense might struggle at points but you have to commend the Gaytors for playing great defensive ball.

props to Nick Saban and the Crimson Tide. they lost some experienced members on the defensive front, but due to good coaching it seems like they are right where they were a year ago (defensively intimidating).

Ryan Mallet is going to be a great pro football player. finally, a QB who is young and exciting again. and nothing about Mark Sanchez or Jimmy Clausen is exciting.

Ohio State demolished Ohio University, but they are showing lots of weaknesses. never has a Jim Tressel team had such woeful special teams play. the offensive line looked to be handled, at time, by a diminutive OU defensive line. for the past three years, the OSU offensive line has been a group of underachievers (despite recruiting well). the O-line coach has to go.

OSU will make it to the National Championship but they will lose again, to Alabama presumably (if it's Boise State, obviously OSU wins). they will be stuck blowing bubbles, conservatively, while another opponent across the sidelines breathes fire.

condolences to Coach Dantoni, a true class act and great defensive mind. got to meet and greet when he was the defensive coordinator at OSU. that fake FG in OT took some serious COJONES


----------



## axl blaze

here is a hilarious fight between the mascots of both Ohio University and Ohio State University, right before the game: http://www.everydayshouldbesaturday.com/

also linked on that main page is the account of the OU mascot, one Rufus the Bobcat who initiated the fight against his opponent, Brutus. the 19 year old kid joined OU as the mascot with the only intention of going into Ohio Stadium and getting into a fight with Brutus.

the team informed him that he was fired, he said he didn't care. he had already dropped out from OU and went to another college the rest of the year


----------



## cj

***
lol that is soo great I bet that dude gets mad pussy for that. Too bad Ohios football team wasnt so inspired. Hmm maybe the next year they should dress the spirit squad out?


----------



## axl blaze

that is hilarious. I think I saw a tea bag in there, too. I don't see how any OSU fan could be butt hurt over this, it's too funny


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I could see how some (older) fans might be upset at such disrespectful behaviour, but overall, I agree - not a big deal (though I wouldn't be surprised if the person inside the Brutus outfit filed any lawsuits with OU or the individual).

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Meyer and his 30 arrests in 6 yrs.  This is a bit of a popular headline right now and tbh it is annoying me.  I am not going to try and rationalize it with my usual depth of research on how many were multiple arrests on one guy, charges that were dropped, which guys were disciplined to what degree within the team (suspension, scholarships, booted from team).  I'm also not going to try and wash it away as being par for NCAAF, though I believe it is.  What I am going to do is ask you guys - a) do _you_ think this is fairly average for FBS top tier teams, and b ) do you know of any places where such information might be compiled for a more level comparison.  I tried looking around a bit, and the best I could find was Behavior issues are nationwide (dated SEP 14, 2010):




> ...
> 
> Since 2005 the Dogs have had, to the best I can determine, 39 arrested players, including nine since March.
> 
> ...
> 
> Since 2005 and the arrival of Urban Meyer as head coach, the Florida Gators have won two national championships but also have had 28 players arrested, with at least nine of those being felonies.
> 
> ...
> 
> Tennessee has had off-the-field problems, as well. Three players were charged with attempted armed robbery in November and two more were arrested following a bar fight this past summer.
> 
> ...
> _(here TLB edited down to listings that had at least 3 people arrested)_
> 
> Louisiana-Lafayette, Georgia’s season opening opponent this year, had eight players arrested for growing pot in their apartments
> 
> N.C. State had four arrests for drug possession in April.
> 
> Arkansas had two arrests for drug possession and one DUI.
> 
> Southern Miss had three players arrested for disorderly conduct when they refused to leave when police tried to disperse a large crowd at a pool party.
> 
> Iowa, which beat Georgia Tech in the Orange Bowl back in January, has had at least 26 players arrested since 2007, with five of those cases being felonies.
> 
> Notre Dame had eight players picked up for underage drinking in July.
> 
> UCLA had three arrests for suspicion of felony theft.
> 
> Missouri, a team member was arrested on a shoplifting charge, two more for DUI and one for sexual assault and trespass.



This quote is only looking at the past year, not 6 years   I don't think anyone anywhere is actually compiling this data, and it will only appear in bits and pieces by reporters showing the depth they individually researched (often with the slant they wish to bring to the headline).

My point isn't "everyone else does it, don't pick on Florida", but more of "NCAAF overall is f'd up and needs addressing - not just one coach/team/program.


----------



## Pander Bear

lol


----------



## TheLoveBandit

lol...accurate.


----------



## Binge_Artist

I guess there's a bit of social commentary in that.

Men with talent, like NCAA football players, don't like rules.  Whereas men without talent, like police officers, like enforcing them.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Welcome to Week 4:

*THU*
*7:30 PM ET	No. 19 Miami (FL) at Pittsburgh (+3.5)* - an old BigEasy matchup, now a chance at teams predicted to be atop their respective conferences this year...who aren't all that.  It isn't cold enough, nor PITT fan base, to make it much a worry.  MIA 24 - PITT 13.

*FRI*
*8:00 PM ET	No. 4 TCU at Southern Methodist (+17.5)* - 8) TCU 42 - SMU 10

*SAT*
*12:00 PM ET	 North Carolina State at Georgia Tech (-8)* - are these the power teams of the ACC this year?  Doubt it.  At least GT lost it's ranking, as it should.  I'll go NCST 7 - GT 21
*12:00 PM ET	 Virginia Tech at Boston College (+4)* - VT is favored, on the road?  Have people not seen VT's two losses, or is BC that bad?  I'd throw up if I had to watch this game.  I'll go with VT 17 - BC 14.
*3:30 PM ET	No. 1 Alabama at No. 10 Arkansas (+7)* - This is probably the game of the day, I think.  Top 10 teams, in the same division.  Yeah, ought to be a good game that shows us a bit more about each team that we haven't gotten to learn as yet.  I'm going to go with an upset, just because, and say AL 24 - ARK 28
*3:30 PM ET	No. 16 Stanford at Notre Dame (+4.5)* - Another 'close' home loss for ND?  Or can Coach Kelly get them over the hump?  I'm not sure if STAN is slightly over rated or not.  ND can't  close things out.  STAN 21 - ND 10 (but with a lot of yardage)
*3:30 PM ET	 Wake Forest at Florida State (-19)* - Wait, isn't this the WF that scored 53 pts, 54 pts, then 24 against STAN?  And FSU is favored by 19?  ACC is wack.  I'll go FSU 38 - WF s
*6:00 PM ET	No. 8 Oklahoma at Cincinnati (+13.5) *- Oh, Cincy....get ready for an ass whoopin'.  OU 38 - CIN 17.
*7:00 PM ET	 Kentucky at No. 9 Florida (-14)* - Another 2 TD line, another slow UF start...but I think KY jumps ahead for a bit (similar to the USF game).  FL wakes up, pulls away in the end.  Rinse, repeat.  KY 17 - UF 31.
*7:00 PM ET	 Georgia at Mississippi State (Even)* - Hey UGA, how ya like them apples?  Oddsmakers put you at "EVEN" with MSU    I want Mullen to do well and get better at MSU, and he is improving the program, but that isn't as strong as my belief that UGA is pissed off enough after last game to come out and get this done.  UGA 21 - MSU 17
*7:45 PM ET	No. 12 South Carolina at No. 17 Auburn (-3)* - Is it the year of the cock?  I think USCe is not used to being so highly ranked and stubs their toe.  I'm not sure who will win or lose, but it will be close.  21-24, you pick the winner.
*8:00 PM ET	No. 24 Oregon State at No. 3 Boise State (-17.5)* - Beavers, beavers, beavers....couldn't break Cinderella's slipper for TCU....can you do it now?  On the road?  No.  OSU 10 - TCU 31.
*9:00 PM ET	No. 22 West Virginia at No. 15 LSU (-9.5)* - The other interesting game of the day, ranked teams, from different BCS conferences....and I think the line is accurate.  I'll go WVU 14 - LSU 10 in the upset (yes, I think Miles blows this one).


Sorry it is SEC heavy, they seem to be the only games of any real consideration, IMO - not a reflection of homerism, but of blah over USCw-WSU, PSU-TEMPLE, EMU-tOSU, UCLA-TEX, etc.....


----------



## smotpoker

I will be rooting for UK, Ark, and Oregon State.

And I think the Buckeyes get a shutout.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Getting back to the music for a moment, a little "did you know?"


ESPN Bottom 10


> The Bottom 10 inspirational thought of the week:
> 
> 
> "Ooooh that smell
> Can't you smell that smell
> Ooooh that smell
> The smell of death surrounds you."
> -- "That Smell," Lynyrd Skynyrd
> 
> Leonard Skinner was the kind of coach who would probably turn around the fortunes of some Bottom 10 teams.
> 
> The flat-topped and no-nonsense basketball coach and P.E. teacher from Jacksonville, Fla., was a strict disciplinarian and Army veteran.
> 
> At Robert E. Lee High School in the late 1960s, Skinner often sent male students to the principal's office because their hair was too long. One of those students was Gary Rossington, a guitarist in a rock band. Rossington's band was eventually named Lynyrd Skynyrd as a tribute to his former P.E. teacher.
> 
> Skinner passed away at the age of 77 in Jacksonville on Monday. He and his former students eventually patched things up, and Skinner even introduced Lynyrd Skynyrd at a concert in their hometown.
> 
> ...




And tOSU does not get a shutout, not against a MAC team. 


EDIT - maybe they will.  I didn't realize EMU was 0-3 and in the bottom 10   Though, so is Marshall, and Ohio University is on the waiting list to get in.  FBS teams, but scraping the bottom, aren't we?  Care to comment again on other (SEC) teams/conferences playing FCS teams?  FCS teams that may hold their own with bottom-bottom-bottom level FBS squads?


----------



## axl blaze

this is the week they might get a shutout, EMU is not a very good football team. as good as Jim Tressel's defenses usually are (and as much as I am a HUGE fan of this current defense), I largely agree. OSU plays their backups all the time, even when they are only two touchdowns ahead. that's Tresselball for ya...

the SEC has some great matchups. I have been a pretty big fan of Ryan Mallet, although he seems kinda douchey the guy is big and built for NFL ball.

Alabama still looks like the best football team in the nation, but it wouldn't be so surprising to see them upset by Arkansas. hell, it could be a possibility that Arkansas could win the SEC upright. _possibility_.

and I was never a believer in the Gamecocks, as evidenced in a couple pages behind. I agree with what you are saying about them, Reed. I think teams FLA would beat them by a hair, thanks to good defensive play


----------



## cj

You guys can keep dreaming Arkansas is gonna get run out the stadium. Nick Saban and Kirby Smart are gonna throw the kitchen sink at mallet who is not very mobile at all. On the other side of the ball Bama has at least 4 players that will go in the top 3 rounds of the draft WR Maze,Julio Jones, Trent richardson Mark Ingram Arkansas defence is not up to the challenge. On top of that its a "red out" lol does anyone remember Georgias Blackout 2 years ago how did that go oh yeah it was over in the 1st quarter. Yea im a bama fan but I love football this is the best offence Bama has ever had period and with nick Saban you know the D will be well coachd and disiplined. Bama 35-17.


----------



## Pander Bear

I'm interested to see how bama's secondary handles a quarterback who stands up tall enough to unload the ball fast to WRs before the pocket collapses. 

I still expect the Tide to win, but I think that this is the trap game of the season for them.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> I'm interested to see how bama's secondary handles a quarterback who stands up tall enough to unload the ball fast to WRs before the pocket collapses.
> 
> I still expect the Tide to win, but I think that this is the trap game of the season for them.



Trap? Try toughest game of the season for them. Petrino can motherfuckin' coach. 

In my weekly report on the Miami Hurricanes, they played an awful, penalty ridden, two turnover game against a decent Pitt team and still won 31-3. The U is back baby.


----------



## axl blaze

Bama should win, but Ryan Mallet has enough pocket poise to take them down. it's not like Bamas's offense is unstoppable. pretty straightforward, stop the run game and you have a chance


----------



## Pander Bear

3 said:


> In my weekly report on the Miami Hurricanes, they played an awful, penalty ridden, two turnover game against a decent Pitt team and still won 31-3. The U is back baby.


how is that not evidence that beating Pitt nis not an indicator that you're back (baby)?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> how is that not evidence that beating Pitt nis not an indicator that you're back (baby)?



That is UM football at its finest. Historically UM's best teams have led the nation in penalties and played very sloppy, getting by simply because we have the best athletes on the field. It looked like the U out there again today, playing that sloppy and still kicking the shit out of the other team.

Pitt is still first or second in the lousy big east. When talking about the ACC, at least we can say that the Big East is worse. It shouldn't even be a BCS conference anymore it has gotten so bad.


----------



## Kenickie

the LSU game tonite is a night game, in Death Valley, so despite a weak start this season (and it has been), I don't think West Virginia will win in that circumstance. No one else has in 10 years.


I kind of really want Arkansas to win this one. I think it would startle and breathe some fresh air into the SEC, which, sadly, is usually dominated by a handful of teams. Also, it would be nice if *both* my home teams won today. 

ESPN says it's fucking cold in Fayetville today


----------



## axl blaze

is this a sign of the apocalypse? since when could Big Ten teams score, on average, approximately 45 points on one Saturday?!


----------



## LapDawg

Wow TLB...SO disappointed with your comments on UCLA/Texas above. :D

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I gotta say I LOVE the city of Austin.


----------



## shanefrommaine

Great game; Alabama vs. Arkansas
Alabama's still lookin hot


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> is this a sign of the apocalypse? since when could Big Ten teams score, on average, approximately 45 points on one Saturday?!



Maybe there's a way to schedule cupcakes for the whole season. 

(maybe UGA) *rimshot*


----------



## axl blaze

valid point, but one must understand that scoring +70 points in a Jim Tressel offense is akin to scoring two times that much in an offense heralded by someone like Urban Meyer


----------



## Pander Bear

i don't think that's a valid point... What is pryor supposed to do when he's not tackled, take a knee?

Short plays to establish the pass turn into TDs when your opponent has no D.


----------



## axl blaze

it wouldn't surprise me if Coach Tress made him take a knee instead of going for an easy run TD... just because the Buckeyes were "beating them by too much"  joking, but kinda serious


----------



## Pegasus

Axl, you do realize that every single Big Ten team was playing a Div I AA opponent this weekend, right?


----------



## axl blaze

jeez. can't a guy just be happy that the most conservative, tradition-blinded college football conference scored points after points after points?

I bet Joe Pa was shitting brix


----------



## Pander Bear

nope


----------



## TheLoveBandit

LapDawg said:


> Wow TLB...SO disappointed with your comments on UCLA/Texas above. :D
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I gotta say I LOVE the city of Austin.



1 - my comments that UCLA/TEX was blah?  What would any football fan think when looking at a perrenial BCS bowl team, at home, ranked #7, and facing a perrenial disappointment?    I stand by the idea that my expectations were warranted - at that time.  Hindight says different.

2 - Tell my you, or anyone, was expecting a team that was 1-2 (Lost @ Kan St 31-22, Lost at home to STAN 35-0 with the coach apologizing to fans after the game?, got past #23 at home 31-13....sitting at 0-1 at the bottom of the Pac-10)....was going to go into TEX and deliver that kind of ass whooping.  I doubt it.

3 - Where would you be if UCLA had lost like was expected?  Shrugging and saying _again_ well, maybe next year....

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

UGA, wtf are you doing this year?  Saving all your hopes for a game with us, or GT (which I also think you'll lose), hinging a 'savable' season on that shite?  And that relates to GT as well...wtf is up with them?

And USCe vs AUB....better than I expected.  And with the wrong team winning for my tastes but I'll not quibble.

Seems I overestimated most of my picked losing teams (they were worse than I expected), except for Cinci and Oregon St, both making their games much more interesting to watch.  Meh, for your entertainment, I'll continue to make horrible picks for free, and keep my day job.


----------



## Pander Bear

there is no saving UGA's season... well, maybe if we went undefeated from here on out, but that's crazy talk given the past 3 weeks. Hell, who knows, maybe we just need Aj green back.


----------



## axl blaze

the best thing for UGA to do now would be to beat somebody like Florida. I don't think the Dawgs get a day this year in college football.

TP had as much as a Heisman moment as a player could have against Eastern Michigan University. I believe he got six touchdowns, and he is the only player in OSU history to run, pass, and catch for a TD.

Ryan Mallet looked good, until the fourth quarter. while he crumbled under pressure it appeared as if Mark Ingram embraced it. Ingram looks as good as he did last year, perhaps even better.

Denard "the Retard" Robinson of Michigan should get some press, as much as I despise admitting this. he hasn't played a competent level of competition yet, so I've been ignoring Michigan fans (who have been writing him in as a Heisman already). however, one can't deny that without him UM could be winless.

so TP, Mallet, Ingram, and Robinson. are these the only Heisman hopefuls as of yet?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> the best thing for UGA to do now would be to beat somebody like Florida. I don't think the Dawgs get a day this year in college football.
> 
> TP had as much as a Heisman moment as a player could have against Eastern Michigan University. I believe he got six touchdowns, and he is the only player in OSU history to run, pass, and catch for a TD.
> 
> Ryan Mallet looked good, until the fourth quarter. while he crumbled under pressure it appeared as if Mark Ingram embraced it. Ingram looks as good as he did last year, perhaps even better.
> 
> Denard "the Retard" Robinson of Michigan should get some press, as much as I despise admitting this. he hasn't played a competent level of competition yet, so I've been ignoring Michigan fans (who have been writing him in as a Heisman already). however, one can't deny that without him UM could be winless.
> 
> so TP, Mallet, Ingram, and Robinson. are these the only Heisman hopefuls as of yet?



If Denard Robinson keeps it up, he deserves the Heisman more than anybody. I can't wait to watch the OSU- Michigan game at the end of the season. Denard is a one man team out there.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

3 said:


> If Denard Robinson keeps it up, he deserves the Heisman more than anybody. I can't wait to watch the OSU- Michigan game at the end of the season. Denard is a one man team out there.



Agreed.  Weak competition thus far (ND getting a nod as a 'little' above 'weak'), but the man is a freak.  I'd love to see him shattering records this year.  And I, too, am eagerly awaiting his play against tOSU.



axl blaze said:


> TP had as much as a Heisman moment as a player could have against Eastern Michigan University. I believe he got six touchdowns, and he is the only player in OSU history to run, pass, and catch for a TD.






axl blaze said:


> TP had ... a Heisman moment ... against Eastern Michigan University.






axl blaze said:


> ... against Eastern Michigan University.






Oh, hai, did you see our freshman score 5 rushing TDs and a TD reception?  Against a 3-0 team?  From a real conference?  Yes, the _freshman_.  The one who is the backup QB - not a RB, not a WR, but a backup QB.  Did you see him?





Pander Bear said:


> there is no saving UGA's season... well, maybe if we went undefeated from here on out, but that's crazy talk given the past 3 weeks. Hell, who knows, maybe we just need Aj green back.



I have a GT fan in my office, lamenting how their season is shot as well, and even winning the ACC wouldn't do much since even the top ACC team won't be in the top 20.  They're holding out for a win over UGA at this point, and I think they'll get it.  The question in my mind is if Urban is still pissed off at UGA and will run the score up, or call them off once we're up by 30+.  I honestly don't know.  And yes, this is a bit presumptive on my part, given the Dawgs will be 'up' for the rivalry game, and anything can happen....but I've seen both teams play - we're getting better, and already are good enough to beat UGA handily; whereas UGA is getting worse, and AJ green can't be enough of a difference maker to change my expectation on how the game will go (UGA has no defense....and apparently no offense, so shutting down the one decent option of Green would keep the game in  hand).


----------



## LapDawg

TheLoveBandit said:


> 1 - my comments that UCLA/TEX was blah?  What would any football fan think when looking at a perrenial BCS bowl team, at home, ranked #7, and facing a perrenial disappointment?    I stand by the idea that my expectations were warranted - at that time.  Hindight says different.
> 
> 2 - Tell my you, or anyone, was expecting a team that was 1-2 (Lost @ Kan St 31-22, Lost at home to STAN 35-0 with the coach apologizing to fans after the game?, got past #23 at home 31-13....sitting at 0-1 at the bottom of the Pac-10)....was going to go into TEX and deliver that kind of ass whooping.  I doubt it.
> 
> 3 - Where would you be if UCLA had lost like was expected?  Shrugging and saying _again_ well, maybe next year....



Whatever reasons you want to give TLB, I still find your initial comments very disappointing.  Hate all you want...it just makes the upset that much sweeter. 

As a UCLA fan, sure I was not exactly in a good place after the first two weeks, but Neuheisel has shown he can turn the ship around, and if you watched any of the last two weeks, he's done just that. The Pistol offense is now looking like the right move for this team...and when can you tell me you last saw a team only try 8 pass attempts and still dominate a game like the Bruins did in Austin? 

If anything, that win makes Stanford look great....and this week's Stanford/Oregon game should be on everyone's must-watch list. It's looking like it's going to be a most intriguing season of Pac-10 football. 

Oh and just to remind you TLB...the Pac-10 still owns a winning record over the SEC since the inception of the BCS. :D


----------



## ChickenScratch

all i know is that mark richt's ass is on the hot seat right now.  if they only win 3 or 4 more games this season i think he's gone.  another DUI on saturday, that's 10 arrests this season.  

that said, i don't think tech stands a chance agains them.  tech is terrible.

oh, and why is nobody talking about the vols??  oh, that's right.  we are awful, pathetic and matt simms is boarderline retarded.  

lsu pretty much sucks this year as well and i think they're gonna blow us out on saturday.


----------



## axl blaze

TLB, my Heisman/EMU statement was wrought with internet sarcasm. hey, you're supposed to beat who you are supposed to beat


----------



## TheLoveBandit

LapDawg said:


> ...
> As a UCLA fan, sure I was not exactly in a good place after the first two weeks, but Neuheisel has shown he can turn the ship around, and if you watched any of the last two weeks, he's done just that. The Pistol offense is now looking like the right move for this team...and when can you tell me you last saw a team only try 8 pass attempts and still dominate a game like the Bruins did in Austin?
> 
> If anything, that win makes Stanford look great....and this week's Stanford/Oregon game should be on everyone's must-watch list. It's looking like it's going to be a most intriguing season of Pac-10 football.
> 
> Oh and just to remind you TLB...the Pac-10 still owns a winning record over the SEC since the inception of the BCS. :D



I have a browser deficiency in that my work firewall blocks smilies, so I miss a lot of the winks and smiles on here - true story .  And yes, I'm interested to see how STAN does this season, given they may be in the top group of the PAC-10 this season.  Word is 

Oh, and for you and Axl's benefit, there is the weekly Capital One Impact Performance for each week.  This Weeks' nominees are tOSU's Pryor, FLA's Burton, AUB's Cam Newton, and the UCLA team's 5 TO's from TEX to win the game.  Check the poll, and who's winning the votes 

http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/index?page=caponecup




axl blaze said:


> TLB, my Heisman/EMU statement was wrought with internet sarcasm. hey, you're supposed to beat who you are supposed to beat



It seems my sarcasm AND smiley detectors are fail lately.  :hug:


----------



## axl blaze

the Pac-10... winning... it seems not long ago that conference was a legit threat with legit contenders. I do enjoy me some Pac-10 ball at it's finest, but it seems like this year everything has taken a turn for the worst.

well, besides the ever offensively opulent Oregon. but can we for sure say how good they are at this point in the season?


----------



## China Rider

Gophers fan checking in. Who is going to be our next head coach?


----------



## LapDawg

What are you smoking axl? Stanford looks beastly so far. Harbaugh's got his guys playing tough. Arizona took out Iowa, and ASU nearly did the same @ Wisconsin, and that's a bottom 5 team according to preseason predictions. Oh, and predicted 8th place finisher UCLA just stomped Texas and ended Houston's season already. Can't blame Oregon State for challenging themselves with two incredibly tough non conference games, which they played pretty well despite having to break in a brand new QB. Oh, and yeah there's 'SC who is still undefeated, albeit not really impressing anyone along the way.

Last season was a reshuffling of sorts, and this season is showing those who are on the move up are looking like contenders...that is until the inevitable in-conference cannibalism that the Pac tends to do. 

I'm gonna savor this last season of Pac-10 with full round-robin league play. I'll miss the format.


----------



## axl blaze

if you remember, I was a huge fan of the Pac-10 at the end of the last season. it was an intriguing conference to watch and see which team would get to the Rose Bowl.

I don't think Texas is that good this year, man. I also have to discredit USC for almost losing to Minnesota, which no offense China Rider, is a very very bad team.

Arizona took out Iowa, but I had a feeling that Wisco or Iowa would get upset. Iowa plays atrocious when they go out West, and I have a feeling this will be their last stop out there for a long time.

Jim Harbaugh is the man, but a lot of my expectations on this conference hinge on how good Oregon is. and I just don't know this right now


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> Jim Harbaugh is the man



yes he is, that team is fucking disciplined.  i was talking with this guy in my office who's a uga grad and he said he'd love to see him come to georgia.


----------



## axl blaze

well I hope Mark Richt doesn't get fired. I always thought he was a bad ass coach, too. I will never forget the whole-team celebration stunt he pulled against Florida. sometimes I wish Big Ten coaches were more like that, but I guess it is a double edged sword. looks like Richt can hardly keep his players' noses clean


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Sad that Mark Richt will be fired at the end of this year. He was a true Cane through and through while he was down here.

But if you start losing and you can't keep the boys under control, I guess you got to go.


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> I will never forget the whole-team celebration stunt he pulled against Florida.



i thought that was pretty ghey.  but i hate georgia with a fiery passion.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

China Rider said:


> Gophers fan checking in. Who is going to be our next head coach?



Well, basketball took Tubby Smith.  Does football want to pick up Rich Brooks?


----------



## axl blaze

sorry about being a Gophers fan, bro. I remember the glory days of Lawrence Maroney, when the Big Ten was top-to-bottom a solid conference. hell, Purdue had Joe Tiller before he neutered himself, Michigan State had Plaxico Burress and Jay Smoker, and even Indiana had Antwaan Randel El.

nowadays it's mostly just Ohio State, Penn State every three years, and Iowa if they didn't trip over their dick in the bigger games


----------



## axl blaze

this just in! Gaytors don't like disabled kids! Urban Meyer's head to explode next to one!


----------



## Pander Bear

not shown, the eye-gouging after the whistle was blown.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

You know, thanks for reminding me, I never get tired of watching what Spikes did to Moreno


----------



## Pander Bear

you know we can do this all day every day, tlb.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Ahhh, yes, but that's edited = faked.  Mine was real = ass handed to him.  Hell, the only person feeling a Gator hit worse than the aftershocks Moreno got, is probably Troy Smith who sleeps with the lights on, afraid of yet another sack. 



In more current news one of the gator websites had this tidbit:


> I don’t know what this stat says but I thought I’d share it. There are five SEC teams in the top 25 in the country in total offense and six teams ranked 72nd or worse.



Easy to crow about the top rankings....when none of us look at the other half


----------



## MD Specialist

Now I have said and do believe the WAC Conference is really weak and Boise St. should not be considered for ta national championship bid because the majority of the teams the play are terrible.  I have to say I am so proud of my Alma matter Nevada making it into the top 25! We look really good this year. I hope this year is the year we beat Boise St. and win the WAC and finish off the season in the top 25. GO PACK!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

There will be a LOT of wolfpack fans when that game rolls around


----------



## axl blaze

MD Specialist said:


> Now I have said and do believe the WAC Conference is really weak and Boise St. should not be considered for ta national championship bid because the majority of the teams the play are terrible.  I have to say I am so proud of my Alma matter Nevada making it into the top 25! We look really good this year. I hope this year is the year we beat Boise St. and win the WAC and finish off the season in the top 25. GO PACK!



yo, can your Wolfpack PLEASE beat Boise State?

I'm torn about the WAC. for what it's worth, I feel like they are just as good, or maybe a little less talented them two BCS conferences (ACC and Big Easy).

it's not fair that those two conferences get an automatic BCS bid.

I would much rather certainly see the #2 Big Ten team (Iowa perhaps) and the #2 SEC team (Arkansas perhaps) in a big BCS bowl game than lets say Miami or god awful fucking Pittsburgh or WVU.

the BCS gives me headaches.

RE: Troy Smith. that game was over when Ted Ginn halfway injured his ankle and wanted to save himself for the NFL. IF TED GINN WAS THERE OSU WOULD HAVE WON HE BURNED YOU MANG ON THE FIRST KICK OFF WOULD HAVE BURNED YOU LIKE GONORRHEA ALL DAYUM DAY!!1


----------



## LapDawg

I am a believer in the pistol offense. :D


----------



## axl blaze

dude! me too! it is so much fun to watch, and very effective on the collegiate level.

I wonder if some OC in the NFL will ever pick it up and utilize, like when the Wildcat got insanely popular?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> dude! me too! it is so much fun to watch, and very effective on the collegiate level.
> 
> I wonder if some OC in the NFL will ever pick it up and utilize, like when the Wildcat got insanely popular?



The Dolphins tried it (with Pat White) and it failed.


For those of you who follow the Fulmer Cup, I discovered the all time standings. And just to piss of TLB and Pander, I decided to post it here. You guys can see where your respective teams rank. I'll give you a hint: You will not have to scroll down very far.

http://www.sportsargumentwiki.com/index.php?title=Fulmer_Cup_Dynasty


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Sweet!!!  Nice find.  And the SEC has 50% of the top 10 all time!  Woo-hoo.....we rule!!


----------



## axl blaze

what was that derogatory acronym for the SEC? something about being stupid criminals, hehehe.

how about Minnesota and their recent debacles of a football team? I feel pretty bad for their lack of relevancy. seems like their last relevant years were when they had the tandem of running backs that featured Lawrence Maroney.

they have a beautiful campus, a half decent coach, and facilities that _almost _match the top tier of the Big Ten. however, it seems that no one wants to go to Minnesota anymore and freakin' freeze to death. I'm sure the lack of quality in Minnesota high school football can't really match the likes of Ohio, Florida, Texas, Cali, and Michigan. what a shame.

all you Southern yokel and you California silly ninnies got it real lucky with the weather factor


----------



## cj

axl blaze said:


> all you Southern yokel and you California silly ninnies got it real lucky with the weather factor



i dunno for anybody who has been in Alabama during the summer hot is not a strong enough word.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, but congrats on the way Bama has played so far. Mark Ingram hasn't missed a beat and Nick Saban is still a genius devil disguised as a football coach. I'm not a real big Greg McElroy fan, but he's a good captain of a ball control offense. I just think he's rather bland. however, anything more or less and it would take away from the solidarity of the Bama offense


----------



## Wolfy90

USC Trojan fan here. Not a band wagon fan either, I lived in ca and grew up watching USC and the oakland raiders back when they had more wins than losses lol.


----------



## Pander Bear

this would be a fucked up year to be a bandwagon trojans fan.


----------



## LapDawg

axl blaze said:


> all you Southern yokel and you California silly ninnies got it real lucky with the weather factor



Usually it's good, but it was 113 in LA on Monday.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> this would be a fucked up year to be a bandwagon trojans fan.



I think this is a bad year to be a fan of any other team than Bama. I don't see anyone beating them. I hate Florida so much that I still hope Bama wins, and I usually root for the underdog.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Pander Bear said:


> this would be a fucked up year to be a bandwagon trojans fan.



LOL.....

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Week 5, Games of Interest:


*Thu*
*7:30 PM ET	 Texas A&M at Oklahoma State (-3)* - Decent, for a Thur night. I'll take OSU, but not care too much either way.

*Fri*
*8:00 PM ET	 Brigham Young at Utah State (+4.5)* - Decent for a Fri night.  I'll go with UT St, and not care a whole lot either way way.

*Sat*
*12:00 PM ET	No. 2 Ohio State at Illinois (+17)* - The Big10+2 season begins.  Can the Zooker pull the upset?  F'k no.  tOSU 31 - ILL 10.  EDIT - I had tOSU with 28, but bumped it to 31, as Tressel will put TP in to kick a field goal in hopes that it helps his Heisman votes 
*12:00 PM ET	No. 16 Miami (FL) at Clemson (+3.5)* - "MIA is back, baby" ... or so I keep hearing.  MIA 20 - CLEM 14 (in an ugly game that impresses nobody but MIA homers  ).
*2:00 PM ET	No. 5 TCU at Colorado State (+33.5)* - Conference game, can't knock 'em for it   But when you are a 33.5 favorite for in-conference games, you can't argue back when people criticize a weak schedule, IMO.  You just better beat them by 40+.
*3:30 PM ET	No. 21 Texas vs. No. 8 Oklahoma*	(+3.5)* - Red River Rivalry.  Does TX respond to it's UCLA loss with a sense of proving themselves, or are they simply that over rated, and OU rolls them?  TX 17 - OU 34.
*3:30 PM ET	No. 11 Wisconsin at No. 24 Michigan State (+2)* - A top 25 matchup for opening weekend of Big10+2 play...and a good one, too.  WISC 10 - MSU 17
*3:30 PM ET	No. 19 Michigan at Indiana (+10)* - Over under for Mr. Robinson's yardage this weekend?  I'll go over 400 for the win.  MICH 42 - IND 14.
*3:30 PM ET	 Virginia Tech at No. 23 North Carolina State (+4)* - Is either of them an ACC top tier team?  VT 21 - NCST 24.
*6:30 PM ET	 Arizona State at Oregon State (-3.5)* - And ASU adds their name to the list of BCS wannabe's with a win.  Too bad they lose.  ASU 7 - OSU 21.
*7:00 PM ET	 Georgia at Colorado (+4.5)* - @ COL?  Really?  What did we learn from GT @ KAN?  Well, UGA does have AJ Green back, finally.  UGA 21 - COL 17.
*8:00 PM ET	No. 7 Florida at No. 1 Alabama (-8 )* - Top 10 matchup, but do I really need to say anything more?  FL 17 - AL 28.
*8:00 PM ET	No. 9 Stanford at No. 4 Oregon (-7)* - Another Top 10 matchup, College Gameday live from Eugene, OR.  Lee Corso will done the Cardinal mascot head, and STAN pulls the upset.  STAN 20 - OR 17.
*8:00 PM ET	 Notre Dame at Boston College (+3)* - Catholic school battle royale....more like a pillow fight.  While I think ND can win this one, and may in fact do so....my loathing for them prevents me from making such a pick.  ND 17 - BC 24.
*8:00 PM ET	No. 3 Boise State at New Mexico State (+43.5)* - Conference game, can't knock them 8)  But do they cover?  By halftime.  BSU 66 - NMSU 0.
*8:05 PM ET	No. 22 Penn State at No. 17 Iowa (-7)* - Top 25 matchup for the Big10+2, something of a rivalry game with how it's gone in recent years.  PSU 20 - IA 30.  Sorry, Joe Pa.
*10:00 PM ET	No. 25 Nevada at UNLV (+20.5)* - Wolfpack and the pistol...climbing the rankings.  NEV 38 - UNLV 9.
*11:30 PM ET	 Louisiana Tech at Hawaii (-8 )* - Holy crap, it sucks to play in the WAC.  Imagine having to play games that far apart?  One year leave HI to play in a hot, muggy bayou; then the next year LA has to go to a 'vactionland' and remain focused?  I didn't check, but I imagine HI wins most of these games, like this one.  LT 10 - HI 24.




All in all, not a bad slate for the weekend.  And with the wife out of town, I can drink beer and eat pizza all day long in my boxers!  No need to leave the house (except for more beer....unless I can plan ahead  ).


----------



## Pander Bear

> 7:00 PM ET Georgia at Colorado (+4.5) - @ COL? Really? What did we learn from GT @ KAN? Well, UGA does have AJ Green back, finally. UGA 21 - COL 17.



That's crazy talk. Dawgs continue their slide downward into ND territory with a close loss on the road.


----------



## rollEpollE

axl blaze said:


> yeah, but congrats on the way Bama has played so far. Mark Ingram hasn't missed a beat and Nick Saban is still a genius devil disguised as a football coach. I'm not a real big Greg McElroy fan, but he's a good captain of a ball control offense. I just think he's rather bland. however, anything more or less and it would take away from the solidarity of the Bama offense



Please forgive my rambling. 
I agree with all of that. Just hope our defense will get their shit together. They use to handle business when on the field but now not so much. Florida will be a tough game. I'm a bit nervous this year when last year I never doubted we would win every game. 
Ingram is a powerhouse that has proven time and time again that he is brilliant when he has the ball. And Richardson is just like him. If not better. Kid is ridiculously strong and fast. 
I'm not a McElroy fan either. He is plain but obviously gets it done. 
We have a great team. Just have a few spots to work on. 
Your description of Saban is just right. Lol
I live in the UA town. Can see the stadium from where I'm sitting now. Gives me chills everytime I look over at that monstrosity. It's huge. 101 thousand seats now?

BTW the heat and humidity here is almost unbearable.


----------



## axl blaze

^ I know the feeling. I can look out on my porch and basically see the Horseshoe.

TLB, you really think Jim Tressel gives a damn about TP winning the Heisman? I know he's been rather out of character this year, and throwing caution to the wind. but Tress caring about that sorta stuff is very very uncharacteristic


----------



## LapDawg

Pander Bear said:


> That's crazy talk. Dawgs continue their slide downward into ND territory with a close loss on the road.



Colorado's terrible. I know Georgia's not doing so well, but man...that would be a real bad loss. This is the same Colorado team that lost to Cal 52-7.

But just because they're joining the Pac...go Buffs! :D


----------



## axl blaze

the only way CO is going to win this game is if Kordel Stewart decides to suit up again and lob hail marys


----------



## Pander Bear

I'm half-expecting Richt to put Mike Bobo in charge of the O2 canisters for altitude sickness, and him fucking up the order and giving Aj Green nitrous oxide.


----------



## cj

Yea Georgia should easily  beat Colorado but if Colorado pulls the upset Mark Richt is losing his job. Besides watching Bama Florida I cant wait to see Oregon stanford talk about an offensive explosion I think both teams will score in the 40s. Im nervose for Bama this week Urban Meyer is a hell of an offensive mind and our secondary got exposed by Arkansas. I think Bama will win but its not a sure thing by any stretch.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> TLB, you really think Jim Tressel gives a damn about TP winning the Heisman? I know he's been rather out of character this year, and throwing caution to the wind. but Tress caring about that sorta stuff is very very uncharacteristic



Would he have his QB kicking field goals?  No, I don't think so - exposes him to a danger he knows better about.  However, he also knows keeping TP in the Heisman talk keeps tOSU in the discussion and on people's minds.  He doesn't run up scores to get headlines, he doesn't pimp his players out like I suggested (See Meyer-Percy Harvin), but he is not going to be bothered at all by anything that generates more buzz about his program.

So, to answer you question, no I don't think he'd actively do any such thing, but I do believe he would passively accept and any additional headlines he can get - especially when it isn't for negative things (See Georgia Bulldogs, Florida Gators, etc).


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

TheLoveBandit said:


> LOL.....
> 
> 
> *12:00 PM ET	No. 16 Miami (FL) at Clemson (+3.5)* - "MIA is back, baby" ... or so I keep hearing.  MIA 20 - CLEM 14 (in an ugly game that impresses nobody but MIA homers  ).



Yeah, Miami football was a lot more fun to watch before they outlawed choreography.


----------



## axl blaze

this could be a good weekend of upsets.

in the realm of football I am a big fan of mindsets and swagger. for a good mindset on the professional football level, take a look at teams like the Baltimore Ravens and the Pittsburgh Steelers. at the college level, I think that teams like the Alabama Crimson Tide and the Oregon Ducks (at least offensively) have a good mindset on their shoulders.

Bama VS Florida - FLA has improved leaps and bounds from their season opening debacle against the "almighty" Miami Redhawks. Florida has swagger defensively, and Bama's got swag offensively. the Bama D is good but I feel like one can get some big plays out of them because they are a bit green at some positions. FLA is a team that is still trying to figure out who they are, and although I would love to see an upset I don't think it is going to happen. at the very least, it should be a close game.

Oregon VS Stanford - the first time these two teams have met being ranked in the Top 10 for a very very long time. Stanford needs to keep that opulent Oregon offense off the field, and I feel like they can with their disciplined rushing attack (thanks to the great Coach Harbough) and with a little sprinkling of Andrew Luck. I feel that Stanford can pull the upset here.

Miami VS Clemson - in the midst of other more sexy games, a lot of college football fans are not paying attention to this game. as much as I want Miami to win and to return to their level of greatness, I could very well see the Tigers pulling out the W. I don't have enough balls to call it right here and right now, but I think it is very possible.

Ohio State VS Illinois - Illinois has upset OSU in the past, thanks to the immense talent of players like Juice Williams and Rashard Mendenhall. that aforementioned upset happened AT the Horseshoe, so it is even more commendable because Coach Tressel doesn't usually allow for Big Ten teams to come in on the road and steal a W. despite the ghosts of Illinois/Ohio State's past, and despite the fact that Coach Zooker knows how to draw up a game plan against the Buckeyes, I think OSU will take the victory easy, but not as easy as the homers around here foresee.

Penn State VS Iowa - I don't think Iowa is good as the pundits or myself thought so in the beginning of the season. and the Nittany Lions are most definitely getting better game after game. I see this game being close, but I think that Iowa pulls out the win in a close game that features just how much PSU has gotten better since their Bama thumping.

finally, an all-around great Saturday of college football. the out of conference games can mostly be a snooze fest. anybody else care to comment on what could be a day of upsets?


----------



## axl blaze

Illinois is out-executing Ohio State thus far, getting some good pressure on TP. you can tell they had an extra week to figure out some schematics offensively and defensively. despite under-performing, OSU has a 4 point lead at half time. good teams usually win when they're down, etc.

hats off to the Illinois defense for playing possessed.

read an article on ESPN that 50 were arrested and a couple cars towed (lol) in the Dallas area last night due to excitement of the Red River Shootout. sounds like a good party. that really ain't shit on any gameday party in Columbus


----------



## melange

va tech vs. nc state

lets go hokies!!


----------



## axl blaze

weird, NC State is actually decent again this year


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> weird, NC State is actually decent again this year



Yeah, they got that crazy good QB Russel Wilson. 


Virginia Tech is awful this year. Usually they are a good barometer for how good Miami will do. If Miami loses to Virginia Tech, it is never excusable. If we win, we know that it is at least going to be an ok season. I hope they revert to their original top 15 form next year so that Miami can get some schedule strength.

Miami beat Clemson in a sloppy ass game. Jacory still has not turned the corner from his Sophomore season (if anything, he has regressed). It is too bad that there is nobody behind him good enough to replace him.  The defense still looks dominant for the most part, forcing six turnovers. But Clemson is a good team that took Auburn into overtime, and we beat them by an even greater margin. I will gladly take the victory.

And I never thought that Ohio State would lose that game. Every good team has a scare with a bad team every year. Fortunately, OSU decided to play down against one of their worst opponents of the season.


----------



## axl blaze

Illinois always plays OSU tough. the worst thing about OSU and the Big Ten is that all teams get such a boner when they play Ohio State. for me, the biggest OSU games are always the big OOC game (Miami, USC, Texas, and in a couple years Oklahoma) and of course Michigan (hate em).

for every other Big Ten team playing Ohio State is there game of the year. and Coach Zooker knows OSU very well.

Wisco and Michigan State is a very entertaining game indeed. I can't wait for the Florida game. I am not doing anything all day today and tomorrow but sitting around watching football and eating wings and of course drugs and beer.

Virginia Tech is pretty awful this year, which is disappointing because for some reason I like their coach and am a fan because they play good defense


----------



## RedLeader

So tonight's probably the only night ever that axl, TLB and myself will all be cheering for the Gators.  Then once they win, we can all go back to being bitter enemies  

 bonding experience


----------



## axl blaze

*"hey guys did you see me on the Bachelor? I'm such a douche"*


----------



## Hypnotik1

Anyone see the most bizarre finish in the LSU - Tenn game? LSU and Lester the clock molester got a miracle from Tenn by having too many men on the field...

As an LSU fan im completely and utterly embarassed by Les Miles. Tenn really deserved that one....Too bad the coaches for Tenn tried to out-buffoon Les Miles (still werent successful despite the loss)

Les Miles is a great recruiter....and he does some other things pretty well as a coach....But it cant be overlooked what a horrible game day coach he's been the latst few years...especially in crunch time. He has got to be the luckiest motherfucker in the world. In the 2007 year I believe it was talent that bailed him out....even then....it took a miracle loss by WVU to get LSU in the NC...


----------



## axl blaze

I don't think he truly deserved that NC, one of the most underwhelming NC teams of all time.

and this is coming from an OSU fan who also realizes how untalented that National Title team was. OSU really didn't even deserve to be there, they lost against Illinois two weeks before the season was over. the Buckeyes had a horrible, horrible, horrible QB in Todd Boeckman. 

Les Miles can be retarded at times, but he gets the talent because they realize he is a gateway drug into the NFL


----------



## Hypnotik1

No they were talented....very talented....Just not coached well at all...Matt Flynn, the 2007 LSU QB, was a very good QB....He made Gary Crowton (Off coord) look like a genius...

There's no reason why LSU should've dropped games to Kentucky and Arkansas (they had Felix Jones and Darren McFadden, all-timer of a backfield, but Arky was still an inferior team) other than coaching...LSU beat much more talented teams that year....


Now look at the LSU offense when you dont have a 4.0 student running the offense...Horrendous!

If anyone ever doubts the amount of talent in Baton Rouge, consider......Do you know how hard it is to go 5-0 and be the laughing stock of college football? That is a level of hardcore that most teams just don't have the tenacity to achieve.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Damn... I'm not even going to crack a joke about Florida on this one. Bama is ridiculous. They look like an NFL team out there.


----------



## Kenickie

Hypnotik1 said:


> If anyone ever doubts the amount of talent in Baton Rouge, consider......Do you know how hard it is to go 5-0 and be the laughing stock of college football? That is a level of hardcore that most teams just don't have the tenacity to achieve.



I agree. I am amazed we're undefeated. By sheer fucking dumb luck, too. 

Shoelaces is the only person I've heard the Heisman soothsayer (a black man I know named Pierce) mention. I agree with TLB, he's a freak. He's built for track but is apparently playing football decently (as well as Michigan will let him). He'll be around, in sports, somehow, for a long time.


----------



## Hypnotik1

For anyone who wants to see one of the most bizzare endings to game click below.........

http://collegefootball.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1134100


----------



## LapDawg

Dude the ending of LSU/Tennessee was absurd. LSU may be the most overrated top 10 team ever with their QB play.

The Texas/Oklahoma ending was full of lulz too.

I'm a little sad Stanford couldn't beat Oregon...seemed like the refs helped out the Ducks a bit but they did a great job shutting out Luck and Co. in the second half. Now I just hope they don't shit the bed at the worst possible time.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*2:00 PM ET	No. 5 TCU at Colorado State (+33.5)* - Conference game, can't knock 'em for it   But when you are a 33.5 favorite for in-conference games, you can't argue back when people criticize a weak schedule, IMO.  You just better beat them by 40+.
IMO, not impressive   I understand there were several players not playing, and altitude, but c'mon 27-0?


*3:30 PM ET	No. 21 Texas vs. No. 8 Oklahoma*	(+3.5)* - Red River Rivalry.  Does TX respond to it's UCLA loss with a sense of proving themselves, or are they simply that over rated, and OU rolls them?  TX 17 - OU 34.
20-28...and it didn't really feel that close.  TX drops out of the top 25?  I think so.  OU slides up a bit...but I'm still not sold on them either.

*3:30 PM ET	No. 11 Wisconsin at No. 24 Michigan State (+2)* - A top 25 matchup for opening weekend of Big10+2 play...and a good one, too.  WISC 10 - MSU 17
Good game, 24-34.  I don't think WISC was overranked, as much as MSU is probably under ranked.  This win should address that.

*3:30 PM ET	No. 19 Michigan at Indiana (+10)* - Over under for Mr. Robinson's yardage this weekend?  I'll go over 400 for the win.  MICH 42 - IND 14.
Really, IND offense and MICH defense wholly surprised me by making this closer than expected at 42-35....and the way the game went, I'd have not been surprised with an IND win.  Still, the over-under on Robinson should have been 500 



Kenickie said:


> Shoelaces is the only person I've heard the Heisman soothsayer (a black man I know named Pierce) mention. I agree with TLB, he's a freak. He's built for track but is apparently playing football decently (as well as Michigan will let him). He'll be around, in sports, somehow, for a long time.



He's a sophmore, right?  I think he'll continue to become a legend this year (barring injury) in that I don't think anyone can stop him.  But the MICH defense won't let them get into the NC game (maybe they can win the Big10+2 BCS bid, I'm thinking-hoping they do).  Still, I see shoelace like Charlie Ward (but way fucking better) in that he'll do very well in college and probably win a Heisman (this year, don't know if it will still work next year), and NOT play in the pros.  I just don't see it....then again, there's lots of players I didn't think would make the NFL but did.



*7:00 PM ET	 Georgia at Colorado (+4.5)* - @ COL?  Really?  What did we learn from GT @ KAN?  Well, UGA does have AJ Green back, finally.  UGA 21 - COL 17.
Fucking SEC ineptitude of the week v2 (v1 would be TENN and-or LSU).  27-29 loss....yes, on the road (far away), yes at altitude, but c'mon....UGA is horrible.  HORRIBLE.  That said, I hope FLA doesn't turn the ball over so much we lose to them or even keep it close 8)  Then again, they might just be turning it right back over to us   Richt is out - he has to win 5 of his last 7 to even be bowl eligible (not that anyone would take them), and I can see them losing to TENN, possibly VANDY, to FLA, AUB, and possibly GT.  Hell, the only 'sure win' is Idaho State....and at this point, even that is iffy.


*8:00 PM ET	No. 7 Florida at No. 1 Alabama (-8 )* - Top 10 matchup, but do I really need to say anything more?  FL 17 - AL 28.




3 said:


> Damn... I'm not even going to crack a joke about Florida on this one. Bama is ridiculous. They look like an NFL team out there.



Ah, SEC ineptitude v3 for the week.  FLA has twice the passing yards, twice the return yards (which is probably inflated by receiving 5 kickoffs after AL scores 8) ) - but we give them 4 fucking turnovers.  We looked young and dumb - I want to kill our Off Coord, and I'll cut Brantley a break for being relatively n00b   But bottom line, we _could_ have been in this game if we hadn't shot ourselves in both feet repeatedly.  That said, AL is a monster.  Even if we see them in the SECCG, and I'd expect us to be much better by then, they'd still roll us.  They are by far the most solid team I've seen this year - they should make a good NC matchup for the likes of ORE (sorry tOSU, I think MICH has your number....but we'll see).




axl blaze said:


> Bama VS Florida - FLA has improved leaps and bounds from their season opening debacle against the "almighty" Miami Redhawks. Florida has swagger defensively, and Bama's got swag offensively. the Bama D is good but I feel like one can get some big plays out of them because they are a bit green at some positions. FLA is a team that is still trying to figure out who they are, and although I would love to see an upset I don't think it is going to happen. at the very least, it should be a close game.



Maybe we can be close at the SECCG, if we ever figure out who we are.  Grumble, grumble, offense....


*8:00 PM ET	No. 9 Stanford at No. 4 Oregon (-7)* - Another Top 10 matchup, College Gameday live from Eugene, OR.  Lee Corso will done the Cardinal mascot head, and STAN pulls the upset.  STAN 20 - OR 17.
F'n good game!  I was enjoying the lead STAN jumped out to, but then ORE just never quits.  They, also, strike me as a great team this year.  Certainly in the top tier, and I'm not sure when or if they might lose 



*8:05 PM ET	No. 22 Penn State at No. 17 Iowa (-7)* - Top 25 matchup for the Big10+2, something of a rivalry game with how it's gone in recent years.  PSU 20 - IA 30.  Sorry, Joe Pa.
I overestimated PSU   I see IA in the top 2-3 of the Big10+2 this year, especially if they get past their game at MICH next weekend (they have WISC, MSU, and tOSU at home this season).





Hypnotik1 said:


> Anyone see the most bizarre finish in the LSU - Tenn game? LSU and Lester the clock molester got a miracle from Tenn by having too many men on the field...
> 
> As an LSU fan im completely and utterly embarassed by Les Miles. Tenn really deserved that one....Too bad the coaches for Tenn tried to out-buffoon Les Miles (still werent successful despite the loss)
> 
> Les Miles is a great recruiter....and he does some other things pretty well as a coach....But it cant be overlooked what a horrible game day coach he's been the latst few years...especially in crunch time. He has got to be the luckiest motherfucker in the world. In the 2007 year I believe it was talent that bailed him out....even then....it took a miracle loss by WVU to get LSU in the NC...



One has to wonder how long Miles will keep his job.  He is most definitely the "luckiest motherfucker in the world"....one of these seasons it will cost him early and the team won't be able to overcome the emotional wtf with their talent and it'll be the death knell (see Richt, Mark).  I wouldn't worry too much about it, because I fully expect this season they will lose to 3 or 4 of the power(ish) teams they face with FL, AL, AU, and ARK still left on their schedule.  They will be going to a chump bowl.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

My big lesson from this week is that the almighty SEC has shown bad coaching, crappy player execution, and been generally over hyped as 'tough'.  I'm not buying the 'conference beats each other up' jingle, the conference overall is not that good.  There is AL, then down several notches are some decent but not great teams, and then there are some gawd awful teams.

Other lessons are that ORE is for real, IA and MICH will make noise this season in-conference, USCw (lost at home to WASH ST) is in for a long couple of years and being a media darling isn't going to change that, ND is still building and will be okay but just not a big noise this year.  I think overall we're getting a better look at contenders and pretenders as we enter league play, and there shouldn't be much bitching come the end of the BCS rankings, other than BSU and TCU with their undefeated seasons and weak assed schedules....the rest of the BCS schools, they'll know who belongs and there won't be much issue on that.


----------



## axl blaze

Denard Robinson is a retard


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> Denard Robinson is a retard



Sounds like you hate Michigan about as much as I hate Florida. I was unable to give Tebow any credit for his accomplishments. It's like the world is upside down in those years where Florida has a better team than Miami. I can still feel satisfied knowing that Miami has as many titles as FSU and Florida combined.

I'm pretty sure Ohio State beats Michigan this year, even though Denard will have a monster game. Next year will be insane.

And what the fuck is up with Urban Meyer's ego? I think the Gators could have been in the game a little bit more had he not demoralized the team by trying the patented Tebow jump pass with somebody who is clearly not Tim Tebow after driving the length of the field. You take the goddamn points that early in the game. I am beginning to see why he wanted to retire at the end of last year. He can never duplicate the success that the Tebow-Harvin combo automatically brought with it.


----------



## axl blaze

I do have hate, but I can't be too foolish about it. Denard can't tie his shoes and that's why I call him a retard. but he is a monster athlete. however, lets keep in mind that Michigan has hardly played anyone this year (and they have almost lost to Indian and UMass... not your typical college football powerhouses)


----------



## Pander Bear

I have come to claim my one free internets for betting against my beloved dawgs. TIA.


----------



## cj

Pander Bear said:


> I have come to claim my one free internets for betting against my beloved dawgs. TIA.



That was an awful loss Mark Richt should be fired. You could tell the size differance between the colorado and Georgia lineman yet no rushing attack fro Georgia. Not to mention an SEC defence getting embarressed like that. I was embaressed as an SEC fan. I think Georgia wins 4 games this year Richt gets canned


----------



## LapDawg

Pander Bear said:


> I have come to claim my one free internets for betting against my beloved dawgs. TIA.



I'm sorry dude. That was horrendous.

Can I count the win for the Pac-12 over the SEC? Heh.


----------



## Droppersneck

Pander Bear said:


> I have come to claim my one free internets for betting against my beloved dawgs. TIA.



When bobo sent everyone down field on that 3rd and 4 I about lost it. And then proceeded to throw murry under the bus. WTF. I have given richt too many chances I want to see some hope and change.


----------



## Pander Bear

LapDawg said:


> I'm sorry dude. That was horrendous.
> 
> Can I count the win for the Pac-12 over the SEC? Heh.



nope, because they aren't in your conference this year. Will you stop posting if UCLA returns to being a team as shitty as mine is being this year?


----------



## axl blaze

looks like Oregon jumped Boise State in the rankings.

agree or disagree? 

I agree, they looked damn impressive. 

UCLA hasn't really proved anything. Houston ended up nothing, and I don't think Texas is that good at all (either Oklahoma for that matter)


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> looks like Oregon jumped Boise State in the rankings.
> 
> agree or disagree?
> 
> I agree, they looked damn impressive.
> 
> UCLA hasn't really proved anything. Houston ended up nothing, and I don't think Texas is that good at all (either Oklahoma for that matter)



Agree (we agree again).

Texas has an awful team this year (for Texas). I always had my doubts about Mack Brown, Texas is a ready-built school that even the likes of Larry Coker could have success at. The problem with that is that you get mediocre coaches who look great and are unfireable. Texas should win the 'ship almost every year, with most of the state on recruiting lockdown (small attrition to Oklahoma) and the most money to work with of any program in the country.


----------



## axl blaze

they've abandoned the rushing attack and have thus turned soft


----------



## Kenickie

^^^ Ohio State fan

your judgement of a michigan player cannot be trusted


----------



## Kenickie

for the first time in my life, the state in which i was born might actually have a team worthy of discussing (Arkansas.)


----------



## Droppersneck

Kenickie said:


> for the first time in my life, the state in which i was born might actually have a team worthy of discussing (Arkansas.)



They may have a chance of making it to a decent bowl this year. Mallet will be playing on sundays for sure.


----------



## axl blaze

Mallet will be a fine NFL QB. how about Peyton Hillis of Arkansas tearing it up in the NFL now? didn't see that one coming. also, Darren McFadden was pretty good


----------



## smotpoker

Denard Robinson is going to get hurt when he plays against the like of Michigan State/Wisconsin.

And Michigans defense is absolutely pathetic. Close wins against Indiana and UMass proves they have no D.

OSU looked like shit against Illinois, but in the Big 10 you are going to have those grind it out type games. And I don't know how easy it is to pass when there are 35 mph winds the whole time. But I will take the win.

And it was such a good feeling watching Florida and USC both lose the same weekend


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Darren McFadden was _*always*_ good.


Coming back to the FLA-AL game, one thing that struck me is the AL offensive line and Ingram-Richardson, and this goes back to watching them in the ARK game as well.  Rarely, if ever, does a team get a finger on them in the backfield.  More than that, wherever the defense makes contact (best case is line of scrimmage), they _always, ALWAYS_ get 2-3 more yards as they fall forward - *always*.  The only time I can recall any defense getting negative yards on the AL offense was when it is a pass play and the QB doesn't get rid of it.  The running backs are at the line too fast, and the line keeps the holes open for them, and the backs always fall forward.  They are guaranteed 2-3 yrds per play, and they can eat the clock to their hearts content this way.  This is just unstoppable, and I sincerely believe it will carry them to back-to-back NC's.


ORE slips ahead of BSU in the rankings?  Only a matter of time.  What will be interesting is to see if the 'weaker' SEC starts to hurt AL in BCS points as the season goes on (I think they remain #1 throughout), and where the SOS puts tOSU and ORE if they can win out.  Shall be an interesting year.  I think FL falling to #12-14 is about right, and as much as I'd want to argue, I can't say much to 3,4 about MIA being ranked ahead of us in one of the polls.  Playing like we did against AL, we could very well lose to a lot of teams.  I'm not sold on MIA being 'good', but I'm equally not sold on FLA being 'good'.

Current top 10 (AP) are:
1	Alabama (58)	5-0	1497
2	Ohio State (1)	5-0	1401
3	Oregon	5-0	1379
4	Boise State (1)	4-0	1341
5	TCU	5-0	1250
6	Oklahoma	5-0	1183
7	Nebraska	4-0	1172
8	Auburn	5-0	1045
9	Arizona	4-0	898
10	Utah	4-0	860

I still expect BSU and TCU to slip based on SOS.  I'm disappointed at seeing OU where they are, since I don't think they are a top 5 team.  The AL-AUB game (Iron Bowl) at the end of the season should be good - may end up determining the SEC-West.  I have to admit surprise at seeing AZ and UT in the top 10...I honestly hadn't paid attention to them as yet.


----------



## rollEpollE

As a die hard Bama fan, I was beyond surprised the game went the way it did. After all the shit I heard about Florida practicing all during the off season, focused on beating Alabama. Wearing our jerseys at practices and so on. 
I was fully expecting a tough game but hoping for a win. The fact that Florida never got in the endzone is nothing short of amazing. 
Sorry I don't have any technical information about the game other than we whipped their ass. 
Added a new level of hope in that we can and will hold it together for another season. 
The picture I saw of Meyer just standing on the field after the game, staring at the scoreboard, was priceless. 
I love the Crimson Tide.


----------



## ChickenScratch

a few things:

- fuck you LSU
- pass interference call was total bullshit, they should have never called that and spotted the ball on the fucking 2 yard line.
- after tennessee thought they won, one of the LSU offensive players took his helment off and spiked it on the ground which should have been a 15 yard personal foul penalty.
- that game made me literally sick to my stomach.
- 50% of our team had never played a game outside of neyland stadium
- i'm excited for our future.
- fuck you LSU and your home town ref's.

***we did have too many players on the field but the personal foul penalty should have been called.  reminded me of the alabama game last year in that sense.  fuck.  

- i can't wait to put a dagger into mark richt's career this saturday.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

rollEpollE said:


> .... Wearing our jerseys at practices and so on.
> I was fully expecting a tough game but hoping for a win.
> 
> ....
> 
> Sorry I don't have any technical information about the game other than we whipped their ass.



I pay pretty good attention to Florida's practices and everything, never heard any word on wearing jerseys.  Ever.  However, your technical assessment is spot on.  Ass whipping indeed.



ChickenScratch said:


> - after tennessee thought they won, one of the LSU offensive players took his helment off and spiked it on the ground which should have been a 15 yard personal foul penalty.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> - i can't wait to put a dagger into mark richt's career this saturday.



Um, if the game is over, you can take off your helmet, slam it in the ground, puke in it, cry in it, whatever....game is over - which I'm sure is how it was taken by the player before they figured out there was a penalty.

As to Richt....I'd like to keep him, just so we can punk him some more, but I'm also going to have a big grin if UGA loses all their games for the season   Besides, Dooley needs a conference win - UGA is a good place to start (shoulda been LSU, hate to see what AL will do to you guys this year).


----------



## ChickenScratch

you're actually right about slamming his helment down.  i think time had probably expired.  but, terrible pass interference call.  whatever - we lost, but it hurt really fucking bad.  that would have been a HUGE win for our program.

we're going to ruin bammers hope for a national championship.  it's going to be glorious.


----------



## Kenickie

^^^^ hahahahaha.

wait, you're serious?


----------



## LapDawg

Pander Bear said:


> nope, because they aren't in your conference this year. Will you stop posting if UCLA returns to being a team as shitty as mine is being this year?



Hahaha I'd probably revert back to posting only on just sports message boards and talking to my circle of bruins fans.

It would've been quite sad this weekend if they lost to Wazzu, which was much closer to reality than I was expecting.


----------



## LapDawg

axl blaze said:


> UCLA hasn't really proved anything. Houston ended up nothing, and I don't think Texas is that good at all (either Oklahoma for that matter)



Say what you want, but UCLA was predicted to finish 8th this year in the Pac-10, so ending those schools' seasons already is a pretty nice feeling especially after the disastrous start two weeks in.

Houston would've likely been ok if Keenum didn't end his season at the Rose Bowl trying to chase down a defender.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> ^^^^ hahahahaha.
> 
> wait, you're serious?



did you happen to see us lose to them by 2 points at their stadium only because our FG kicker couldn't get the ball off the ground last year??

are you familiar with the UT/Bammer rilvary??

it's kind of a big deal.

anything is possible.

fuck you bammer.


----------



## axl blaze

I don't think anybody can beat Bama right now. maybe they'll slip up, but I'm fearing the day OSU plays them in the National Championship.

I was being facetious about Darren McFadden. I would be more than happy if dude played for my favorite NFL team


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> I don't think anybody can beat Bama right now. maybe they'll slip up, but I'm fearing the day OSU plays them in the National Championship.



but you gotta have hope right?  i've been a tennessee fan my entire life, i've seen some serious upsets against us and by us.  they might beat us by 45 points, but you never can tell.  

if OSU plays them in the natty, i honestly think they'll have a decent chance of winning.  OSU is pretty damn good.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

FSU somehow found its way into the rankings. It's convenient for the Canes, who play them this weekend. We get to beat up on a shit team and get extra credit for it come next AP poll.


----------



## cj

ChickenScratch said:


> did you happen to see us lose to them by 2 points at their stadium only because our FG kicker couldn't get the ball off the ground last year??
> 
> are you familiar with the UT/Bammer rilvary??
> 
> it's kind of a big deal.
> 
> anything is possible.
> 
> fuck you bammer.



Haha fuck you too see you in Knoxville Rammer Jammer.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Volnation is a TENN fan forum, with a thread titled What did you break around your house:


 opened and slammed my fridge door, after 4th and 14, went outside to listen on radio went crazy after I thought we won, came back in to see 13 men on field and threw remote into fireplace.


 I went to my neighbors house and threw a rock through their window.


 Baby gate, 2 picture frames, 1 hole in the wall, and my dog will never come near me again. Lucky the wife and kids were out grocery shopping. I was passed out in the bedroom floor when they got home. She had heard from a friend what had happened during the game before she got home so she took it easy on me.


 I was at the office ( supposed to be working) and when we won I ran out of my office complex singing " it's great to be a Tennessee Vol" as I got on the elevator my blackberry went off and my old college friend said how the hell did UT lose the game? I asked him to explain and as the elevator dropped 11 floors. My response was something like this what the **** are ******* talking about we won the *** **** game. How the **** did we blow the **** game **** ** Dooley. Then I threw my blackberry into the elevator door and to add insult to injury backed my brand new BMW into a pole.


 Large rolling plastic toybox launched across basement. And I kicked it wide right. Figures.


 I may have torn my rotator cuff as I hurled my 2 year old daughter's plastic tea cup at the wall (closest thing of no value).

To my dismay the cup did not break.

Then I tried to break the cup on 4 additional attempts at the wall.

Poor wall...cup did not break.
I think that cup may be made of "black box" material.


 I made a mistake by rewinding the dvr to show my wife the final play and was raising hell yelling & celebrating, then about 5 minutes later I resumed play and the misery confronted me, very sad


 We "won" and I screamed. My husband's grandkid's ran into the room scared and I grabbed them and swung around the room, jumped up and down holding them, they were laughing and screaming with me. Then I saw the tv and the ref standing there. I sat the one I was holding down and watched in disbelief. Only thing I remember after that is a little voice saying "What's wrong with gramma?"


 I had just texted someone that we had won then when I saw the "ref" with the headset on I Strasburg'd my Blackberry against the couch. It is thankfully still in one piece. Also i put ref in quotes because in the SEC you are not a ref. You are just given a striped shirt when you can prove your I.Q. is below 0.5.


 I just sat and raged silently. Then I cried. Then I induced my version of therapy, put in a video game (GTA works well) imagined everyone on screen is an LSU player, fan, or coach and proceeded to destroy EVERYTHING.


 Snapped my coffee table in half and broke 3 bones in my hand doing it.

about to head to the hospital after another shot or four of whiskey.

That is SEC passion.  12 pages and counting..... lol   Perhaps the best one "Somehow, someway, Phil Fulmer is to blame for this........"


----------



## Pander Bear

What is it with vols fans and shitting where they eat (fulmer hate)


----------



## axl blaze

ITT: TLB reveals that he posts on a Tennessee Volunteers forum


----------



## rollEpollE

TheLoveBandit said:


> I pay pretty good attention to Florida's practices and everything, never heard any word on wearing jerseys.  Ever.  However, your technical assessment is spot on.  Ass whipping indeed.



I could easily be wrong but, I watched an hour long show on ESPN a couple weeks ago, well just before the season started I guess, that was about Alabama football and Saban. Coach Saban told the football team during practice a couple of times about Florida and our jerseys. As well as how they were doing everything they could to beat us. 

And for the record, I hate Tennessee as much as I hate Auburn. Prepare to be taught how the game of football is played when we meet. RMFT.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> ITT: TLB reveals that he posts on a Tennessee Volunteers forum





teehee


----------



## ChickenScratch

that's pretty allsum TLB.

here's how it went down for me...

...as soon as they snapped the ball past the qb, i got up, did a faggot dance, screamed at the top of my lungs and ran outside.  then i sent my LSU friend a text to the effect of "is it 2005 again?  you fucking suck, we own you".....then i called my buddy that's a UT grad who lives in Denver and was on his way to the CU/UGA game to tell him exactly what happened and how glorious it was to be a tennessee vol.  then, i got off the phone with him and there was a text back from my LSU fan saying something like "you spoke too soon you east tennessee hick".  my heart sunk, i went inside and saw what had happened and felt like puking.  i didn't watch any more football for the rest of the night because i was sick to my stomach.


----------



## cj

Jesus I think im gonna start stockpiling benzos and whiskey for when Bama losses. I used to really hate tennesee then I dated a girl from Knoxville realized it was a really cool city I admire yalls passion SEC definatly has the craziest fans.


----------



## smotpoker

crimsonjunk said:


> Jesus I think im gonna start stockpiling benzos and whiskey for when Bama losses. I used to really hate tennesee then I dated a girl from Knoxville realized it was a really cool city I admire yalls passion SEC definatly has the craziest fans.





I would beg to differ on who has the craziest fans. The Big 10 venues I've been too have been pretty nutty (OSU, Indiana, Penn State, Michigan, Wisconsin, and Illinois).

On the other hand, I've been to three games at Knoxville and one at Gainesville. While it was a good time at both, I can say without question it gets much crazier in Columbus and Madison.

But oh well I imagine every great program has crazy and passionate fans.
 I do know that they use the made up word "yall" much more in Knoxville than anywhere I've been


----------



## ChickenScratch

i agree, big 10 fans get crazier but in a completely obnoxious way.  we certainly have our fair share of redneck idiots in knoxville but for the most part we're pretty respectable.  and neyland gets fucking LOUD.

crimsonjunk - as much as i hate bammer, i've always had respect for ya'll.  the ut/bammer rilvarly is one of my favorites.


----------



## smotpoker

Neyland got pretty loud, but it wasn't anything compared to the 'Shoe! And I certainly saw more than a share of obnoxious incidents in Knoxville, but who said anything is wrong with being obnoxious? I was just referring what kind of party atmosphere/vibe I got from the scene...Knoxville was much better than Gainesville, and certainly better than Bloomington, Ann Arbor, and Champaigne, but I think Madison and Ohio State are two of the best college football enviroments in the country. 

And why is Alabama being called bammer? Has that always been one of their nicknames or are you guys intentionally trying to sound like cute little 5 year olds? It reminds me of when women who are pregnant call themselves "preggers". 

I am really not trying to pick a fight or anything, but is Bammers a degrading remark or an affectionate way to say "Alabama"? Is it just another nickname like 'Bama? Or do people just type it like that to sound all cute?

I want to know!


----------



## ChickenScratch

i hate the word pregger.  that's fucking gay.

i don't know, i just call em bammer on teh internet because i think it sounds neck.


----------



## smotpoker

That's cool man I was just wondering


----------



## axl blaze

Big Ten has some crazy ass fans, highlighted most definitely by Ohio State and our knack for riots and such. but the SEC has some good bat-shit crazy fans, too. the SEC has a lot of rednecks obviously, and a big HUGE fraternity/sorority scene so most fans are into that sort of peculiar Southern institution. the one thing I do like better about Southern college football fans is that the women (who are almost always in a sorority) like to dress up in dresses while they watch college football. that is sexy


----------



## McDoogle

ehh off topic, but ... go blue!

on the tenn thing, about fell over laughing at the coach celebrating and then loosing.
sorry fellas.


----------



## ChickenScratch

McDoogle said:


> on the tenn thing, about fell over laughing at the coach celebrating and then loosing.
> sorry fellas.



you are a horrible human being.


----------



## axl blaze

eek! look at how extremely ugly some of the Pac-10's teams have been this year. I usually like Oregon's uniforms, due to them being Nike labrats, but these are just awful. I think Cal is wearing their throwbacks - more like throw that back in the dumpster amirite amirite?


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> eek! look at how extremely ugly some of the Pac-10's teams have been this year. I usually like Oregon's uniforms, due to them being Nike labrats, but these are just awful. I think Cal is wearing their throwbacks - more like throw that back in the dumpster amirite amirite?



let's not turn our football thread into a freakin fashion thread nancy.


----------



## Pander Bear

I like weird uniforms, and I think it suits the Pac-10.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> I like weird uniforms



of course you do, you're an east atlanta hipster.


----------



## Pander Bear

Am I seriously the only person who likes seeing stuff like Army playing in camo, or TCU's new nike stuff?











I get that there are some programs where this absolutely wouldn't fly at all (OSU, bama, ND) and some programs where I don't think you can improve one bit (VT, UCLA, miami, Texas), and not every school gets to be a nike lab, AND that Oregon makes some pretty big missteps, but most other programs out there could make some changes, and the result would be more attention and more swagger.


----------



## axl blaze

I like the changes, but only because I'm a fan of one of the most tradition-infused football teams of all-time. sometimes it gets pretty boring being an OSU fan, but at least Jim Tressel has been throwing caution to the wind lately and drinking the orange juice straight from the bottle when he gets home I'm sure.

my eyes were just totally assaulted during that Oregon/Cal game. I don't want to sound like a liberal talking about jerseys but if you look like a homo imo you play like one


----------



## axl blaze

OSU's throwbacks:






looks ok for a throwback but helmets look too much like Bama.






my fave throw backs have to be UCLA. I'm a sucker for powder keg blue. if they can make Phillip Rivers not look like a whiny punk than they can do wonders for all programs


----------



## ChickenScratch

thread has officially taken a turn for the geigh.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

+2....so, getting back to real football talk... WEEK 6: (Apologies if I'm not up to my usual length or depth of posting - stuck on a laptop for a few days):


*12:00 PM ET	 Indiana at No. 2 Ohio State (-21.5)* - Can IND show it can fight like it did with MICH....maybe.  tOSU wins, but not by as much as most might think
*12:00 PM ET	 Illinois at Penn State (-7.5)* - Small line, PSU by more
*12:21 PM ET	 Tennessee at Georgia (-11)*- someone will finally get a much needed conference win 8(
*3:30 PM ET	 UCLA at California (-7.5)* - whatver...
*3:30 PM ET	No. 1 Alabama at No. 19 South Carolina (+7)*- Trap game?  No.  But I bet USCe does better than FLA did
*3:30 PM ET	No. 11 Arkansas vs. Texas A&M* (+5.5)*- rivalry game, cross conference....not much to watch, though
*3:30 PM ET	No. 17 Michigan State at No. 18 Michigan (-4.5)* - perhaps game of the day.  My money is on the retard
*7:30 PM ET	No. 12 LSU at No. 14 Florida (-6.5)*- I think both teams need to prove they belong in the top 15, one will prove they do NOT belong....I don't know if the other can prove they do
*8:00 PM ET	 Toledo at No. 4 Boise State (-39)* - can you say beatdown?
*8:00 PM ET	No. 23 Florida State at No. 13 Miami (FL) (-6)* - Happy Birthday Dumbo Fisher...her's your gift....an ass kicking my MIA


----------



## LapDawg

Your biased hatred towards the Pac-10 appalls me TLB.  

This week features a lot of interesting matchups aside from the blowout that will be Oregon @ Wazzu.

UCLA @ Cal: whatver says the man above me, but for the Bruins, this is the start of the gauntlet in the sked: @ Oregon, Arizona, Oregon St. to follow. It is imperative the Bruins win one of the two road games in these next two weekends. Since Cal seems the more likely of the two, it should be a good game. Cal, on the other hand, needs to rebound badly after a tough loss to 'Zona and has had two weeks to prepare.

USC @ #16/#18 Stanford: With both teams coming off tough losses, this will be one to watch. Since Harbaugh's made a living out of beating 'SC, I expect the Tree to take it handily, but 'SC has plenty of talent and should be able to stay in it for awhile. 

Oregon St @ #9/#11 Arizona: This is going to be a tough call. The Beavers have been tested against quality opposition in TCU and Boise while 'Zona had its biggest non-conference win in years against Iowa. This is a pretty even matchup and I have a feeling the Rodgers bros. will lead their team to an upset over the Wildcats. Stoopsy, Foles and Co. have had two weeks to get ready though and it is in the desert so they should be favored.

Arizona St. @ Washington: For a matchup featuring teams predicted to be in the bottom half of the league, this is pretty damned good. ASU has played tough in its last 3 games to no avail, giving the likes of Wisconsin, Oregon, and Oregon St. plenty of trouble while UDub is riding high after walking into the LA Coliseum and beating 'SC in what was a game 'SC had penciled in as a revenge game. After being destroyed by Nebraska, the Huskies got the rebound win they needed. Hard call in this one, but I think Locker has gotten back on course and squeaks out a victory here.

Oh, and for the Big 12, gotta mention tonight's game...

#7/#6 Nebraska @ Kansas State: Battle of undefeated squads. Nebraska looks like they should take it, but never count out a Bill Snyder-led KSU team.


----------



## LapDawg

axl blaze said:


> eek! look at how extremely ugly some of the Pac-10's teams have been this year. I usually like Oregon's uniforms, due to them being Nike labrats, but these are just awful. I think Cal is wearing their throwbacks - more like throw that back in the dumpster amirite amirite?



Last year, not this year. Those two teams have yet to play each other. 

Contrary to your opinion Axl, I actually think Oregon has the worst unis because they are Nike's lab rats, and Cal typically doesn't wear all yellow and those are definitely not throwbacks.

Those UCLA throwbacks from last year do look nice though eh? :D


----------



## axl blaze

powder keg blue is for sure one of my fave professional sports colors.

Michigan almost got beat by a mediocre (for once not HORRIBLE) Indiana team. I think that we are all giving Michigan and Denard the Tard way too much credit.

Sparty has a WELL ROUNDED attack. Cousins can throw ball, they can run the ball, and they can play defense. something that Michigan wishes Dick Rod could instigate in a football program. Mark Dantonio is a great coach, and has disciplined teams.

I would pick Sparty for the win easily. the only thing going against me here, in my mind, is that whenever it seems that Michigan State is going to turn the corner from mediocre to great - they fall on their asses. hopefully this will not be the time


----------



## Pegasus

Denard Robinson is a great dual-threat quarterback.  That can't be denied.  The Michigan D also has huge holes, this can't be denied, either.  The two are exclusive IMO, though...


----------



## axl blaze

a "great" DUAL threat quarterback? I would say he's a great SINGLE threat QB, in rushing obviously, but how is he a great passer?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> a "great" DUAL threat quarterback? I would say he's a great SINGLE threat QB, in rushing obviously, but how is he a great passer?



He uses the run to set up the pass, but he has been pretty effective so far. The type of scheme that Rich Rod uses gets the safeties and corners to commit to the run, leaving receivers wide open. He has hit the open man most of the time. 

Will you stop hating on him so much once Ohio State beats Michigan?


----------



## Kenickie

smotpoker said:


> Neyland got pretty loud, but it wasn't anything compared to the 'Shoe!



Shoe vs Death Valley

death valley ftmfw




axl blaze said:


> Big Ten has some crazy ass fans, highlighted most definitely by Ohio State and our knack for riots and such. but the SEC has some good bat-shit crazy fans, too. the SEC has a lot of rednecks obviously, and a big HUGE fraternity/sorority scene so most fans are into that sort of peculiar Southern institution. the one thing I do like better about Southern college football fans is that the women (who are almost always in a sorority) like to dress up in dresses while they watch college football. that is sexy



i prefer that i watch football half naked in my room drinking or doing drugs. but that's just me. apparently the CU girls like to make dresses out of tee shirts. But LSU girls certainly do put effort into how they look when they go to a game, and they usually look quite nice.



ChickenScratch said:


> of course you do, you're an east atlanta hipster.



oh lord


----------



## axl blaze

nothing wrong with hipsters liking football. it makes us more ironic.

this just in, Les Miles that rat fink fuck used to work at a used car lot in Shreveport, LA constantly masturbating to the LSU football team whenever they were on his mother's black and white television. his gay lover was a High Priestess in the local occult chapter, and they both found a way to sell their souls to the devil so that Miles could have all the fame and fortune of coaching an SEC school to the National Championship.

source (tags for size, must read!)


*NSFW*: 










Les Miles, you are the luckiest bastard in the entire world. we are on to you.



3 said:


> Will you stop hating on him so much once Ohio State beats Michigan?



hee hee, just doing the job of an Ohio State fan. as college football fans we are supposed to be the best haters in all of sports. in all actuality, I am happy for The Retard's notoriety in that they are bringing Michigan football up from the cellar. college football needs Michigan to be a good program, there is so much lack of talent in this year's college football class. save for Oregon, OSU, Bama I don't really care too much about most games


----------



## Pander Bear

> ohio state needs Michigan to be a good program



fixed for you.


----------



## axl blaze

not really for me, I know tons of Buckeyes that revel in kicking Michigan's ass year after year. I remember when Ohio State fans would rather win "The Game (OSU VS Mich)" then the subsequent (always BCS for OSU) bowl game.

maybe it should read "the BIG TEN needs Michigan to be good"


----------



## Kenickie

lol @ devil letter from west memphis arkansas


----------



## axl blaze

thought you'd get a kick out of that  really though Les Miles is the luckiest bastard alive


----------



## axl blaze

the Stanford Tree is scary


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> the Stanford Tree is scary



ew pine tree rape


----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## axl blaze

the Les Miles possibilities are endless.

I'm pretty excited about the Michigan VS Michigan State game. Michigan really just features Denard The Tard, everything revolves around that man for their game. it is going to be interesting seeing Michigan compete against a competent D in MSU, and then experience increasingly more stingy defenses in Penn State and Iowa. I want to say MSU has got this, because they are the more well rounded football team (they can play D, run, and pass). but it seems like The Tard can pull wins out of his ass.

OSU VS Indiana should be more interesting than the past Buckeyes/Hoosiers game. this isn't your mom's boyfriend's Indiana Hoosiers. they don't have a good defense at all, but they have a 5th year starting QB and can pass the ball very very well. it's interesting to watch the Hoosiers play because instead of utilizing the run game to set up the pass game, they use the pass game to set up their mediocre run game


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Reason to watch Miami-FSU game:













They do what he says.


----------



## axl blaze

who is this Uncle Luke and why does he have powers over the ladies of Northern Florida's bits?!

and congrats on Miami. the Hurricanes are looking pretty good. it just sucks that my boy Jacory Harris isn't having the type of year he did last year


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> who is this Uncle Luke and why does he have powers over the ladies of Northern Florida's bits?!
> 
> and congrats on Miami. the Hurricanes are looking pretty good. it just sucks that my boy Jacory Harris isn't having the type of year he did last year



Uncle Luke was a member of the former rap group 2 Live Crew, and he was one of the people involved in the various scandals surrounding UM in the 90's. He was the guy who was paying $100 dollars a touchdown. UM people still love him, they used to play his music at the stadium. The game is in South Florida. He has no powers over people who live in Tallahassee. 

The problem with Jacory is that he is having the exact same year he did last year. I remember when we were discussing the Miami-OSU game, I believed Harris was the better QB. He was better in his sophomore year than Pryor was in his sophomore year. The difference between the two is that Pryor has turned the corner and Harris has not. He is the same goddamn mistake prone QB he was last year, with slightly better footwork. This may be due to the thumb injury he had that kept him from practicing in the off season. 

Hopefully when we play you guys next year at home we can steal one from you. I won't start that argument till next offseason.


----------



## axl blaze

^ hahaha, I'm having memories of the epic bitchfest between us all summer long about which team is going to beat which team. good times man, I can't wait for more heated arguments.

that's pretty slick about that 2 Live Crew guy. sometimes college football can get on my nerves because there are only like 20 teams out of the 200 (?) that are actually worth a damn and play good football. but it's stories like these that put a smile on my face and make me think college football is special.

you're right, TP has taken steps in the off-season to improve his passing game while Harris seems a little stuck on the INT bug. have comfort in the fact that he can turn his game around in the off-season and take that next step.

I'm excited about the Miami/Florida State game. are you pumped up? I think this is the first time these two FL teams have been ranked and playing one another since the early 2000s. what is the atmosphere like down there? if Miami wins, they have pretty much punked out the entire ACC


----------



## Kenickie

there is a very happy UGA fan in the house today


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> ^ hahaha, I'm having memories of the epic bitchfest between us all summer long about which team is going to beat which team. good times man, I can't wait for more heated arguments.
> 
> that's pretty slick about that 2 Live Crew guy. sometimes college football can get on my nerves because there are only like 20 teams out of the 200 (?) that are actually worth a damn and play good football. but it's stories like these that put a smile on my face and make me think college football is special.
> 
> you're right, TP has taken steps in the off-season to improve his passing game while Harris seems a little stuck on the INT bug. have comfort in the fact that he can turn his game around in the off-season and take that next step.
> 
> I'm excited about the Miami/Florida State game. are you pumped up? I think this is the first time these two FL teams have been ranked and playing one another since the early 2000s. what is the atmosphere like down there? if Miami wins, they have pretty much punked out the entire ACC



One of the least hyped contests actually. Florida State is perenially overrated, and they do not even belong in the top 25. I think most of Miami knows this, and feels that although the game might be close due to the rivalry factor, we feel more confident about a win against the Noles than we have in a long time. I miss going to this game in the Orange Bowl, but I am protesting the move to Sun Life Stadium (formerly known as Dolphin Statidum, before that Dolphins Stadium, before that Pro-Player Stadium, and before that Joe Robbie). Tearing down the Orange Bowl was a crime against humanity, and I will not stand for it. Sun Life stadium sucks anyway, too far away from the game and it lacks the "character" that other stadiums have.

Miami better win the ACC this year. It is so goddamn weak. It seems like this year, other than the Big 10 there is only one really good team a conference. Miami can hang with anybody in the nation, but nobody left for us to play is any good at all. Oklahoma is clearly the best in the Big 12 (not buying Nebraska hype at all, they have played nobodies), Oregon in the PAC-10, and Alabama in the SEC. 

I'm just glad that Miami is more relevant than Florida this season. Nothing is worse than Florida winning the national championship to a Canes fan. We hate Florida more than any other team in the nation.

Florida State is affectionately referred to as our little brother. They beat us from time to time, but we own them in the series and in number of National Titles. We also have some respect for them cause they play us every year and didn't puss out like Florida did when we became a major football power.

Looking forward to next offseason. Which players does Ohio State lose this year? Miami will remain relatively intact and I am hoping OSU does to. I like rematches. I'm still getting holding out my desperate hope that enough teams lose this year for Miami and OSU to play in the NC. It would be a Fiesta Bowl rematch. I don't think that anybody wants to play Alabama, but even the best teams let down one week.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> there is a very happy UGA fan in the house today



Does not look good for the LSU team that barely hung on to a win against Tenn. I will be rooting for you guys against Florida today, even if you are a bunch of cheaters.


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> there is a very happy UGA fan in the house today



Pander Bear must be intently watching the TV with a glorious smile on his fase while simultaneously masturbating wildly with the fervor of a caged monkey


----------



## melange

go hokies


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> Pander Bear must be intently watching the TV with a glorious smile on his fase while simultaneously masturbating wildly with the fervor of a caged monkey



but where is chickenscratch??


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> but where is chickenscratch??



Take it easy on him now, Pander.


----------



## axl blaze

crying in the corner. that was a pretty rough loss


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Lets go Gamecocks!

21-3 over Bama right now. Perhaps the Miami-OSU rematch will occur afterall?


----------



## axl blaze

holy shit! Nick Saban's evil empire might fall down.

this is really bad news for OSU. we don't fare well when we are ranked Number One. if we get that 1st place ranking, I can almost bet that we'll lose to a team like Purdue or Michigan :/

Michigan/Michigan St an entertaining game thus far...

looks like the possibility of a Bucks VS Ducks National Championship could happen


----------



## China Rider

I'm really hoping for an Oregon vs winner of the Big Ten championship.

I shit on the SEC.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Has anybody ever seen the Seminole Rap? Most embarrasing FSU moment ever. Good for the lulz:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUoP9vxGTFA&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## axl blaze

^ almost as bad (good) as "Kobe how my ass taste"

man you guys are on fire over here in S&G. this has to be one of the best sports forums I frequent, in terms of quality discussion and hilarity. and to THINK it's on a drug board. good on ya'l


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> ^ almost as bad (good) as "Kobe how my ass taste"
> 
> man you guys are on fire over here in S&G. this has to be one of the best sports forums I frequent, in terms of quality discussion and hilarity. and to THINK it's on a drug board. good on ya'l



This is definitely my favorite place to discuss sports. Ever been to a football forum? The retardation is astounding. At least in the Miami forums (can't speak for everywhere else, but I imagine it can't be too different). 

And people who do drugs are just funnier than those who don't. It is a scientific fact.

Kobe how my ass taste was fucking hilarious.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah... as much as I love the Buckeyes it seems like their fans, and the average college football fan are only a couple steps above retarded.

most forums reflect this, Everday Should Be Saturday not included of course


----------



## Pander Bear

ya, every homer board is unbearable. EDSBS is the shit... Kinda cliquey though.


----------



## axl blaze

and a little bit too Southern fried for my tastes


----------



## Kenickie

my team vs. TLB's.

don't fuck this up for me, boys.


----------



## Kenickie

I am proud of mah tigers tonight

so far a goodnight in the bluelight house


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Time for somebody to set up firecoachshannon.com. 

This team comes out unprepared every game. Without a miraculous comeback, I hope we lose a few more so that we can get this guy the fuck out the door. Replace him with the guy from Boise.


----------



## axl blaze

or Jimbo Fisher? lol


----------



## Kenickie

fuckin shit

even if they lose, tigers have been playing like they deserve to be where they are, fucking haters be damned.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I really need my Canes to throw another game this season. Shannon is a horrible coach. If you watched the game, you can see how unprepared the team was. With Shannon as coach this team will be full of unfulfilled potential. I hope the administration doesn't give him a pass because of the stellar academics of his players or his ability to keep them from getting arrested.

I'm going to take a xanax and pass out now.


Oh, and Uncle Luke disappointed me. I imagined at the very least he would hire some hookers to take their tops off at every Miami touchdown and at least put a little bit of joy back into my day. No such luck.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I am leading the Miami message board meltdown right now. I am so pissed off I have joined the tards I was speaking about earlier


----------



## axl blaze

now I am shuddering involuntarily thinking about a bunch of retards led by the abominable 3, 4.

WTF I thought the Miles-Satan contract was up? looks like they sealed a deal 30 seconds before an LSU loss. I gotta give props to the Tigers and their perpetual special teams bad ass factor. they GOTTA be practicing those plays, I now refuse to think that the ball just voluntarily bounces their way all the time. too bad their offense is so horrible. other than that they have some NFL ready athletes


----------



## BIGsherm7272

lulz @ alabama


----------



## axl blaze

about damn time. the SEC gantlet provided to be too tough for the Crimson Tide. one could say that they are only rolling into the smelly sewage systems of Birmingham and that is it for awhile amirite amirite? or it looks like the cock beat the elephant if you know what I'm saying.

stats of the game: SC's RB had more yard than Mark Ingram and that other guy combined. SC's QB finally played like he can see the entirety of the field


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> now I am shuddering involuntarily thinking about a bunch of retards led by the abominable 3, 4.



Ever heard the expression "In the land of the blind the one-eyed man is king". Well in the land of the retarded the half-brained man is the motherfucking emperor. And I mean half-brained because I am so fucked on Xanax right now and I still do not feel like I am quite at their level of intelligence. Fuck, I hate to act like I am so goddamn superior to anybody, but it is not that hard over there. It is a perfect place to express extreme levels of hostility. Some people are planning on assassinating Shannon, I do not believe that to be right because he is a good person and has done a lot for this university. He sucks as a head coach, but he was a damn fine player and the best defensive coordinator in his time, not to mention an excellent mentor to the kids on his team.

There are a lot of diehard conservatives over there using this opportunity to slam Donna Shalala (the prez of the school) because of her liberal politics and proximity to the Obama administration. Can we please, for the love of our non-existent god, keep politics out of sports? What the fuck is wrong with these people. I'm not about to get into a political discussion about how liberal policies negatively affect football programs. 


I think Shannon's biggest problem is that he focuses on keeping kids out of trouble and getting his graduation rates up, instead of making sure his athletes are fired up on the field. We lost to a second rate FSU team bad today because only like 4 guys showed up to play. We should thank them actually, they will hopefully be the catalyst for change.

It is starting to seem like there are not enough benzos in the world to make me forget about this. This is an inch away from a relapse trigger for me.


----------



## axl blaze

I understand the frustration. at least Coach Shannon is a noble guy, rising up from difficult circumstances and showing the (at times worst examples) of South Florida youth how to live. that is 100 times more meaningful than a National Championship.

god dammit, looks like Tressel is rubbing off on me. must do more drugs, hookers, and drinking right out of the orange juice gallon jug PRONTO


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I understand the frustration. at least Coach Shannon is a noble guy, rising up from difficult circumstances and showing the (at times worst examples) of South Florida youth how to live. that is 100 times more meaningful than a National Championship.
> 
> god dammit, looks like Tressel is rubbing off on me. must do more drugs, hookers, and drinking right out of the orange juice gallon jug PRONTO



lol. If you are going to do the hookers, make sure you go for the street walkers. There are some pretty fine ones and they won't charge you much more than $20 (cheaper if you gots the crack cocaine) for all the way. Call girls are overpriced. I have a brother who is really into this. How he does not have HIV is beyond me. 

I would rather have NC's than a totally noble program. I wouldn't want my program to cheat LSU style or lack institutional control on the Florida level, that would be too much, but I would trade about 5 or 6 arrests and a lower graduation rate over 4 years for an NC easy. I just don't want my coach to be that scumbag guy.

Peterson is the perfect candidate in my opinion because he is a good coach who also understands the value of discipline and genuinely cares about his players. UM cannot afford any more major mistakes. Could you imagine what the media would do if UM had as many arrests as Florida?


----------



## spaceyourbass

How bout them motherfuckin USC Gamecocks?  Straight DOMINATED "#1" Alabama!

This is the year of the Cocks.  See you again in Atlanta, shitty Bama Tide, you pansy bitches.


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> about damn time. the SEC gantlet provided to be too tough for the Crimson Tide. one could say that they are only rolling into the smelly sewage systems of Birmingham and that is it for awhile amirite amirite? or it looks like the cock beat the elephant if you know what I'm saying.
> 
> stats of the game: SC's RB had more yard than Mark Ingram and that other guy combined. SC's QB finally played like he can see the entirety of the field



There ya go buddy!  Fuck Bama and their bullshit number 1 ranking.  My Cocks of South Carolina pounded some very loose, very worn-out elephant ass!


----------



## Pander Bear

He's still got it, folks!


----------



## Kenickie

yeah fuck florida! Bah!


----------



## LapDawg

Fuckin' Bruins. 3rd straight beating handed to them by Cal. Boo.


----------



## rollEpollE

Lol I can't say that Bama didn't get beat, cause we certainly did. Played like shit. 

First loss since 07. Heisman winner. National Champions. Etc. Bull shit #1 ranking? Hardly. 
We deserve all that has and will be said about us. I'm willing to bet Saban takes care of some business this week and it won't be the same team next Saturday. I almost feel sorry for those boys and the hell he will put them through.


----------



## axl blaze

I don't think anybody can claim Bama didn't deserve that #1 spot, until the lose obviously, with a straight face.

OSU is now #1 and I am very nervous. the Buckeyes perform the best when they are not ranked first (I have seen my fair share of shocking upset losses).

concerning the new rankings, it's amazing to see that the SEC is not even in the Top 5. this looks to be a down year for them, with #7 Auburn the first to show up. I can't believe I called LSU to contend for the SEC Championship in the beginning of the year. I had a feeling that the old guard of the SEC was going to be off, so it's easy to choose Les Miles when all things get hectic.

I think Michigan State is pretty damn good. they should be in the Top 10, at the very least.

I don't think Oklahoma deserves to be #6 just yet. they have the absolute easiest road to the National Championship, which is scary.

#5 Nebraska looks to contend for a National Championship, can't believe I haven't strung that type of sentence before until something like the last decade. the Huskers will be a perfect addition to the Big Ten, with their defensive skills.

what a great weekend for college football, finally


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

axl blaze said:


> I don't think Oklahoma deserves to be #6 just yet. they have the absolute easiest road to the National Championship, which is scary.



Ahahaha.  Hilarious coming from a OSU fan.  Just gotta defend my team against someone who has seen them play maybe once this season.

Which ranked teams has OSU played so far?  How many will you play?  Going from an AP poll basis for consistency..all I see is #15 Iowa and at #16 Wisc.  Penn. State looks awful this year, and Mich. State has the best football team in the state of Michigan.

Lets look at who OU has played, and will play.  Wins over #23 Airforce and #16 FSU.  A win over Texas..doesn't mean much this year, but a win in the RRR is not the easiest to come by.  We still have to play AT #19 Mizzou, #18 Okla. State (a game they go all out in nearly every year =\), and at aTm.  Then the BigXII championship of playing #5 Nebraska.  

If OU makes it undefeated out of the BigXII championship it will have earned a NC game.  I just don't know if we will make it through unscathed..the BigXII is looking pretty deep this year.


----------



## ChickenScratch

limps into thread to take ass banging from pander.


----------



## Pander Bear

/bangs ass. 

I hope Dooley works out for you guys. Its a good program, and you guys deserve (slightly) better than this.


----------



## ChickenScratch

thanks dude.  i like the guy, and thought we were playing pretty decent ball considering the circumstances up until this past weekend.  that game was just horrible but you guys look really good.  AJ Green is going to be a bad ass in the NFL.

in other unrelated news, i'm looking forward to the L5P parade this weekend.  it's pretty much the most allsum parade ever.  i'll probably post up on the hill by the bass lofts where all the gutter punks hang out.  drop by and say wut up if ya'll are around.


----------



## axl blaze

@Shimmer.Fade hey man, I didn't mean to strip up any offense. you have a great program.

reasons like these are why college football gets on my nerves. I thought OSU would have a decent schedule, with Miami looking good as well as PSU and Iowa. things change, and now Wisconsin looks to be the most difficult of them all.

it's all so very confusing right now. which conference doesn't look mediocre? even the all-mighty SEC doesn't have a ranked team in the Top 5, and their OOC games are usually even worst than either of the Big Ten or Big XII.

it really sucks because Ohio State can become a victim of the BCS. I know most of you are sitting there in shock like "but the BCS is OSU's greatest ally.' well... not so much. case in point, when the Buckeyes backed into a National Championship game in 07 against LSU that they really didn't deserve to be in. but what can you do when everybody and their momma loses?

conversations like these, typically all season long, just make me think that we need a playoff even more


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze;8873417conversations like these said:
			
		

> it's pretty much comical at this point.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Kenickie said:


> my team vs. TLB's.
> 
> don't fuck this up for me, boys.



Everyone...*EVERYONE* knew to watch for the fake....it's freakin 50+ yds, for the TIE, let 'em try it and watch for the fucking fake!!!



Goddamnit.......


----------



## axl blaze

taken from another sports forum, but I thought it was funny:






Miami Hurricanes, sometimes the hardest part of love is letting it go. I know we all thought Jacory Harris was the man, but... just let go...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> taken from another sports forum, but I thought it was funny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami Hurricanes, sometimes the hardest part of love is letting it go. I know we all thought Jacory Harris was the man, but... just let go...



I think we all let it go after we played you guys. It was a game where both teams were even on talent (besides QB) and our guys just didn't have the coaching to keep it competitive enough. That was us playing with everything we had under Shannon.

After losing to second rate FSU, there is a mass outcry to fire Shannon.

Miami fans cannot get beat down more than they have been beating themselves. Former players are calling into radio shows saying Shannon has to go, all of Shannon's friends have turned their backs on him.

If you think they took football seriously in the South, you have no idea how seriously us South Floridians take it.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

axl blaze said:


> @Shimmer.Fade hey man, I didn't mean to strip up any offense. you have a great program.
> 
> reasons like these are why college football gets on my nerves. I thought OSU would have a decent schedule, with Miami looking good as well as PSU and Iowa. things change, and now Wisconsin looks to be the most difficult of them all.
> 
> it's all so very confusing right now. which conference doesn't look mediocre? even the all-mighty SEC doesn't have a ranked team in the Top 5, and their OOC games are usually even worst than either of the Big Ten or Big XII.
> 
> it really sucks because Ohio State can become a victim of the BCS. I know most of you are sitting there in shock like "but the BCS is OSU's greatest ally.' well... not so much. case in point, when the Buckeyes backed into a National Championship game in 07 against LSU that they really didn't deserve to be in. but what can you do when everybody and their momma loses?
> 
> conversations like these, typically all season long, just make me think that we need a playoff even more



No offense taken!  I was just defending my team =).  You said they have yet to prove they are #6 in the nation, and I feel the same way about a few teams above us.  Based on *current* SOS and achievements I don't know that many of teams above us should be rated above us necessarily.  OU's biggest weakness is letting a few big yard plays go and being stupid in the 4th quarter by thinking the game is done.  OU has outscored opponents 126-53 through the first three quarters, and has been outscored 41-10 in the fourth quarter.  I am not gonna dig up the stats for the big play yardage, but the vast majority of yards on us are from only a few plays. If we can lock down these situations we will be tough as nails.

Alabama was playing great football, and I fully supported them being number 1.  The rest of the top 5 I just don't know about.  Like I said OSU looks good, but who have they played?  We will know much more after the Wisc. game.  

Oregon looks to be explosive as diarrhea, but have they played an elite defense yet? Also, they are not without faults.  *cough* Defense..the 2 decent teams they have played put up 31pts a piece.  Impressive game against Stanford nonetheless.  

BSU is...BSU...they need a real conference.  Maybe a good team, but do they have what it takes to take on good programs week after week?  Va. Tech and OreSU are good programs, but they are only 2, and neither is ranked.  Yea they have won a lot of games in the last few years, but I think any of the traditional powers would shred that schedule with ease.

TCU is somewhat legitimate considering they played OreSU, and still must play AFA and Utah.  Decent SOS..

Nebraska has impressive wins against UW and KSU, but neither team is particularly strong.  Their real tests are coming up in the next few weeks.  Should they be ranked #5..I don't think so.

All these teams still have 0 in the loss column, and who else from lower in the ranking should move up to take their spots?  I can't think of too many teams.  I guess it goes to show that this year even the best teams have some glaring faults.

Edit:  +1000000 for playoffs!!!


----------



## axl blaze

it's just a cluster fuck of teams that are for sure better than the rest of the Nation, but yet I don't feel like they are all elite. well I thought Bama was elite, but they just played three games that put them through a sausage grinder.

there are some people that think the SEC is having a down year. if this is a down year for them, then I am shocked. they might not take up a spot in the rankings until 8 or 9, but then it seems like the rest of the Top 15 are SEC teams.

just imagine... Florida is their sixth best contender. who are the Big 10 or the Pac 10's number sixth team? Oregon State and Northwestern? although these teams are somewhat legit for bottom feeders, they would for sure lose a game against the Gaytors


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> in other unrelated news, i'm looking forward to the L5P parade this weekend.  it's pretty much the most allsum parade ever.  i'll probably post up on the hill by the bass lofts where all the gutter punks hang out.  drop by and say wut up if ya'll are around.



are you gonna be wearing Vols orange?


----------



## LapDawg

Here's an article just to piss off Buckeye fans. 



> *Terrelle Pryor is vastly overrated*
> 
> Buckeyes QB has elite numbers, but they tend to come against weaker foes
> 
> By KC Joyner
> 
> In looking over the Heisman candidacy of Ohio State Buckeyes quarterback Terrelle Pryor, I cannot help but think back to when Andre Dawson won the 1987 National League MVP award.
> 
> Dawson certainly had a good season in some respects. He belted 49 home runs and batted in 137 runs, both of which were league-leading totals. The majority of the voters figured power numbers of that caliber were enough to vault Dawson to the top of their ballot, but Bill James had a different viewpoint in his 1987 Baseball Abstract. He figured those statistics were the numerical equivalent of empty calories.
> 
> He started by pointing out that Dawson's overall statistics weren't really that impressive. His .287 batting average was just below the median mark among NL outfielders, as were most of his other offensive stats. James also showed how Dawson's numbers were inflated in large part because he played in Wrigley Field.
> 
> After poking a hole in the statistical balloon, James proceeded to rant against what he saw as the real reasons behind the nomination. Quoting the Abstract:
> 
> "So why did he win the MVP award? I know what some people will say. It wasn't Dawson's statistics, it was his leadership and throwing arm. People will say that, but you know it isn't. You don't give an MVP for 'leadership' on a last-place team. Half the time, the MVP award goes to the league leader in RBIs. That's not leadership; that's statistics. And if they really understood his statistics, they wouldn't have done it."
> 
> One could make an almost identical argument regarding the Heisman case for Pryor.
> 
> His numbers may look gaudy at first glance, but a closer look at them and the real reasons he is among the front-runners for the award show that Pryor may be the most overrated player in college football.
> 
> Let's start with the aforementioned gaudy numbers. Pryor is ranked sixth in FBS in passer rating, tied for seventh in touchdown passes, 14th in completion percentage and 13th in yards per pass attempt.
> 
> Those are all elite totals, yes -- but Pryor's performance is also skewed by favorable circumstances. Four of his games have come against the Marshall Thundering Herd (1-4 Conference USA team), Eastern Michigan Eagles (0-6 MAC team), Ohio Bobcats (3-3 MAC team with wins against Wofford and Eastern Michigan) and Indiana Hoosiers (possibly the worst team in the Big Ten).
> 
> Pryor completed 83 of 110 passes for 1,040 yards, 12 touchdowns and two interceptions in these contests. That equates to a phenomenal 187.24 passer rating when facing subpar opponents.
> 
> Now look at how Pryor did when the competition level was turned up. In the games against the Miami Hurricanes and Illinois Fighting Illini, he completed 21 of 43 passes for 309 yards, three touchdowns and one interception. Put those into the quarterback calculator and it comes up with a passer rating of 127.52, a total that would rank 63rd in FBS this year.
> 
> It might be easy to give Pryor a pass for these stats if they were a two-game anomaly, but his 2009 numbers provide a similar showing.
> 
> When facing strong foes last season (strong defined as the USC Trojans, Illinois, Wisconsin Badgers, Purdue Boilermakers, Minnesota Golden Gophers, Penn State Nittany Lions, Iowa Hawkeyes, Michigan Wolverines and Oregon Ducks), Pryor posted 108 completions in 195 attempts for 1,357 yards, 10 touchdowns and seven interceptions. Pryor's overall passer rating for those games was 123.58, or just about equal to his 2010 mark against tough opponents.
> 
> That shows Pryor doesn't have the statistical history to back up the idea that he is a great quarterback. But, as was the case with Dawson, his nomination may not really be based on his overall performance but rather on a much smaller set of metrics.
> 
> The Heisman Predictor, a fantastic tool developed by Ryan McCrystal of the ESPN Stats and Information department, uses a combination of historical voting patterns and statistics to predict who the voters are going to select as the winner of this prestigious award. It currently has Pryor ranked second with 111 points, but 70 of his points come from non-performance related areas (20 for being a Big Ten player, 25 for being an offensive player, 25 for being a quarterback). He also gets nine points for team victories, so 79 of his points could be said to come from being the quarterback of a successful Big Ten team.
> 
> This shows that, if history is any indicator, voters are likely to ignore Pryor's passing numbers as long as the Buckeyes keep winning. If that happens and Pryor plays as poorly in big games as he has the past season and a half, it would mean the Heisman didn't go to the best player in college football. It would instead be going to the highest profile player on the best team.
> 
> And it would be just as much of a misguided nomination as Dawson's MVP award was.


----------



## axl blaze

ok... this one should be fun... first off



> article by KC Joyner



have you ever read an article by this guy? he writes for an NY Times blog titled "the 5th Down" or something like that. I have serious doubts that Joyner even watches the game of football. he is known to be a pretentious, stat-ignoring type of journalist who makes deluded claims like "Peyton Manning is not a good QB, why does he have so many fans?"

he once wrote a post that had his Top 10 reasons why Peyton Manning sucks. here is a small segment from his banal article *"Peyton Manning is not an intelligent QB. I make my living by reviewing stats and other metrics, so I’m all for this approach, but even I don’t want to make the game quite as intellectual as Manning seems to want to at times."* what does his supporting argument even mean? how can a sports writer conclude that Manning, perhaps one of the most cerebral QBs to play the game, is not smart??

also in his ludicrous "article" (if you can even call this senseless dribble an article): *"His pre-snap histrionics. All that gesturing and leg-lifting and waving and dummy audibles drive fans up a wall. I know Manning thinks this gives him an edge, but compare his pre-snap moves with Brett Favre’s..."* really? I'm not going to even get into this comparison of pre-snap calls of Manning VS Favre...

the rest of his article simply take personal shots at Manning, like citing his *"clean off field image" his "football royalty lineage"* his *"PR approach to everything"* and his *"being in too many commercials." * I'm no huge Manning supporter, like LOVELIFE, but I am a semi-intelligent sports fan, and you have to give him some respect as a player.

you decide if KC Joyner, the self-anointed "Football Scientist," is a sports journalist to whom you want to source.

(read the article here)



> In looking over the Heisman candidacy of Ohio State Buckeyes quarterback Terrelle Pryor, I cannot help but think back to when Andre Dawson won the 1987 National League MVP award.



I don't know how you can compare a collegiate Heisman contender to a professional baseball great in Andre Dawson. it is like comparing apples to oranges.

anyways, I am more than anything grateful that TP's young football career can be compared to Andre Dawson, who is a Hall of Famer. not to mention Dawson is also one of only three members of the 400 home runs-300 stolen bases club, along with Barry Bonds and Willie Mays. just to be mentioned in that aforementioned class of world-class athletes is an honor.

Dawson's MVP is more remarkable because it was with 1987 Chicago Cubs, who were a last place ball-club. putting that stat into the contest of this conversation, imagine the Heisman trophy winner coming from a MAC school. not fucking likely at all, man. also, Andre Dawson did all of this in the pre-steroid era.

I'm about halfway done with my argument here... believe it or not I have some IRL obligations that I must attend to... be back later tonight


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

You could make the same argument about Tim Tebow's Heisman, most of his statistics were the product of him staying in 4th quarter blowouts late. Meyer should have taken him out, but he wanted his kid to get the stats. Every Heisman winner ever has inflated stats from playing weak competition. 

That said, if Pryor wins the Heisman this year it will speak to the low level of competition. Nothing he has done besides the 6 touchdown game has stuck out at me enough to say Heisman candidate, like Tebow or Bradford did.


----------



## Droppersneck

I dont think anyone aside from maybe a homer could possibly believe tOSU, TCU, or BSU is a better team then Bama. Sure I understand why they technically lead in rankings but lets face the facts on SOS

SEC>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>all other conferences


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Droppersneck said:


> I dont think anyone aside from maybe a homer could possibly believe tOSU, TCU, or BSU is a better team then Bama. Sure I understand why they technically lead in rankings but lets face the facts on SOS
> 
> SEC>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>all other conferences



I'm not really a believer in conference dominance in college football. Some really good teams emerge to make the SEC look like a power conference, but in reality they just have more good teams than anybody else. Kentucky and Vanderbilt are still garbage. Every conference has its strong and weak teams, and it is only since Ohio State shat the bed a few years ago that this whole "the entire SEC is better than everyone else" mentality got around. Oklahoma and OSU could compete with anybody in the SEC. Florida is still overrated by some people. Texas could have won the NC last year had McCoy not been injured early. Teams emerge from anywhere. Look what Utah did to Alabama a couple years ago.


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha. the SEC has reverted a couple steps back in their collegiate football dominance. although they have some good teams all-around (until after Florida it drops off big), they are not the conference they used to be. and this is because they don't have a top dog anymore, and they shouldn't for a couple years.

I swear, it's going to be Round 2 of "the South will rise again!" type of rednecks who still sport a Confederate flag on the rear window of their Ford Ranger, right in front of their gun rack.

Bama is a great program, but the game against South Carolina showed what I have said all year long - if you rush more yards than Bama, and successfully render their rushing attack impotent, then they will more than likely lose.

sorry SEC apologists, it looks like your reign of terror is over


----------



## LapDawg

I don't think you did a very good job of representing Joyner's article about Manning Axl...you left out a lot of stuff I actually found amusing and pretty accurate about Manning's antics. With that said, how can you compare the two articles? One was more tongue-in-cheek designed to rile up Peyton fanboys, which he stated was his intention in re-running it. The other was a statistical breakdown of why Pryor is overrated, and I tend to agree in the sense that he isn't that great against stronger competition. Now, there's plenty of season left for him to show his stuff, but I certainly don't think at this point he's a Heisman frontrunner unless other guys ahead of him fall off the perch.


----------



## LapDawg

Oh, and LOL to SEC fan trying to pound their chest right now. Please. 

I tend to agree with you 3,4 on the conference dominance argument. Unlike many SEC fans, I believe things always are in transition, and that no conference can continually claim year in, year out that they are the best. Yes, the SEC has been on its strongest run to make a case these past several seasons, but as a Pac-10 fan I know even during this supposed height of supremacy, it's not like other conferences can't compete with them. And as I like to point out all the time to my SEC brethren here, the Pac-10 still holds a winning record head-to-head against the so-called best conference in college football.


----------



## axl blaze

you're a Pac-10 fan, amirite? and TP entirely smoked your crown jewel (Oregon) in the Rose Bowl. although the score was a _little _close the yardage gap was insanely favorable to OSU.

I will get back to the latter half of the article tomorrow. I don't think Peyton Manning is the best football player ever, but one could say he is the most talented of all QBs playing right now, with little argument. just imagine if he had an all-around GOOD team (like Steelers, Patriots, Ravens, etc... ). there would be no stopping him having 3 rings right now


----------



## axl blaze

LapDawg said:


> I don't think you did a very good job of representing Joyner's article about Manning Axl...you left out a lot of stuff I actually found amusing and pretty accurate about Manning's antics.



... and how did I misrepresent the Joyner article? I essentially copy pasta'd almost the entirety of his ten bullet point. of course, I left out a couple of the more foolish points, but it's not like I changed the meaning of the article?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

3 said:


> You could make the same argument about Tim Tebow's Heisman, most of his statistics were the product of him staying in 4th quarter blowouts late. Meyer should have taken him out, but he wanted his kid to get the stats. Every Heisman winner ever has inflated stats from playing weak competition.



Agreed, to a point.  Tebow *was* in through to the (near) end of a lot of games, regardless of score.  Those of us who follow the program would put it on reasons other than the coach wanting him to get the stats....and those outside will claim that is indeed the case.  This is similar to the ribbing I gave tOSU earlier about Tressel and TP.  But motivations aside, it is reflective of the player being in long past when he could/should have been pulled, and with a decent mix of lesser talented opponents.



axl blaze said:


> hahaha. the SEC has reverted a couple steps back in their collegiate football dominance. although they have some good teams all-around (until after Florida it drops off big), they are not the conference they used to be. and this is because they don't have a top dog anymore, and they shouldn't for a couple years.
> 
> ...
> 
> sorry SEC apologists, it looks like your reign of terror is over



It would be very hard for any SEC team to be in the NC at this point.  Even with the expected faux paus the other teams above them typically commit.  I just don't know if a West team will step up and dominate enough, get wins over their mid-range ranked bretheren to move up into NC contention...and beating whomever from the East in the SECCG will not help their cause all that much.  I think our reign of terror is indeed over, but rather than throwing one or two horses into the race, we've got a posse capable of staying in the rankings throughout the year (wait to see the effect of SEC-West teams being ranked and knocking eachother off - how many fall out?).  The question I really want to know is will the programs hit serious down cycles, and how many can stay 'top tier' programs while others cycle down 




Last thing, funny play calling sheet for the FLA offense, many of you may see how true it really is (and sad):


----------



## Kenickie

lol @ TLB graph


----------



## Pander Bear

this is all very droll coming from supporters of Miami and UCLA.



			
				axl said:
			
		

> just imagine... Florida is their sixth best contender. who are the Big 10 or the Pac 10's number sixth team? Oregon State and Northwestern? although these teams are somewhat legit for bottom feeders, they would for sure lose a game against the Gaytors



sing it, brother.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Is it Week 7 yet?  Thursday yet?  (Time for another FLA loss yet 8) ?)

_(EDIT to add score predictions)_
*THU*
*7:30 PM ET	 South Florida at No. 25 West Virginia (-10)* - Does USF still have WVU's number?  I hope so, but don't think so.  USF 17 - WVU 24.

*FRI*
*8:00 PM ET	 Cincinnati at Louisville (+3)* - Meh...Friday fodder. CIN 17 - LOU 10 (C'mon Charlie Strong!!).

*SAT*
*12:00 PM ET	 Illinois at No. 13 Michigan State (-7)* on Big10 network... but yeah, next in line for kicking the Zooker's ass?  MSU.  Go Spartans.  ILL 6 - MSU 28.
*1:00 PM ET	 Miami (FL) at Duke (+19.5)* - And will the 'U' fans clamor again about being back after winning this one? Yes.  Unquestionably  MIA 34 - DUKE 10
*3:30 PM ET	 Texas at No. 5 Nebraska (-9.5)* - How often have we seen unranked TX upset NEB?  When's the last time we say TX unranked and NEB a top 5 team?  Meh, NEB by a lot more than just 9.5, IMO. TX 13 - NEB 27
*3:30 PM ET	No. 12 Arkansas at No. 7 Auburn (-3.5)* - Perhaps the SEC game of the week, and I honestly don't know which to go with.  I'll take AUB at home, but could see this coming down to the last possession and either team could walk away with a hard fought win. ARK 27 - AUB 28.
*3:30 PM ET	No. 15 Iowa at Michigan (-3)* - Interesting...unranked MICH at home is favored?  As much as I like the retard, I like IA's defense a bit more.  On the other side of the ball, I don't know what offense IA has, but I know MICH has *no* defense.  I'll take the road team for the win.  IA 35 - MICH 17
*3:30 PM ET	 California at USC (-2.5)* - Go Bears!  CAL 100 - USCw 3 CAL 17 - USCw 10.
*7:00 PM ET	No. 1 Ohio State at No. 18 Wisconsin (+3.5)* - Another close line, and I understand WISC having a strong home field advantage, but c'mon....against #1 it is only a 3.5 spread?  Part of me thinks if tOSU is so top tier, they'll not lose to a lowly #18.  But most of me thinks WISC comes away with the upset by 3-7 pts.  Then again, I haven't watched WISC and am speaking more from my wishful heart than any real appreciation of how TP matches up with the WISC defense, or how WISC offense lines up at all.  tOSU 20 - WISC 23.
*11:30 PM ET	No. 19 Nevada at Hawaii (+7)*  Ah, the Wolfpack.  #19 and climbing.....or does the time zone issue rear it's ugly head and finally trip up NEV?  I am still waiting to see if HI has anything to their team, so I don't know if 7 pts is being generous to them or if it is legit.  If  NEV can overcome the distance, they win big IMO.  If they are jet lagged, they'll stumble through the game and maybe win, maybe just be an 'almost, but not this year' team.  If I had to bet, I'd bet on NEV to win (and probably cover). NEV 42 - HI 28 in a game nobody watches except die hard left coasters.


----------



## LapDawg

Pander Bear said:


> this is all very droll coming from supporters of Miami and UCLA.
> 
> 
> 
> sing it, brother.



I'd take the Beavers over Florida this year. Nothing I've seen this season can tell me the Gators are better.


----------



## LapDawg

axl blaze said:


> you're a Pac-10 fan, amirite? and TP entirely smoked your crown jewel (Oregon) in the Rose Bowl. although the score was a _little _close the yardage gap was insanely favorable to OSU.
> 
> I will get back to the latter half of the article tomorrow. I don't think Peyton Manning is the best football player ever, but one could say he is the most talented of all QBs playing right now, with little argument. just imagine if he had an all-around GOOD team (like Steelers, Patriots, Ravens, etc... ). there would be no stopping him having 3 rings right now



Hooray Axl...your team actually won a big bowl game. It's just too bad it was against Oregon, a team that had already shown a penchant last season to be bed shitters. See the Boise State game, a game in which they were dominated thoroughly. I'll chalk it up to Chip Kelly's inexperience in being a head coach in big games outside the conference. Of course, let's not talk about how OSU got swept by USC in their home and home...

And I don't really consider Oregon a "crown jewel" though they are currently leading the pac. Their style of play always has me worried because I find it too gimmicky. There's going to be a time where getting behind by a lot will burn them, and teams will find a way to slow down the hyper offense scheme. I guess it's fun to watch, but I'm always cautious about propping them up. I don't really like Chip Kelly, but he has a chance to prove my worries are for not this season if they can run the table.

As for the Manning article, I guess I found the particular quotes you took and your reaction to them misleading in the sense that I feel like KY Joyner does respect Manning's abilities, but doesn't like his persona on and off the field. Obviously he prefers (in 2007) a Favre or a Brady over Manning, but my issue with comparing this article with the one about Pryor remains. They're two different kinds of articles.

And to the Georgia fan getting a laugh from this UCLA fan...well buddy, future conference doormat Colorado laughs at you and we'll see how that Oregon home and home goes in a few years. Glad your team is starting to step up in the non-conference realm...even though next season's Louisville, Coastal Carolina, and New Mexico State lineup (all at home) isn't exactly challenging.


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> sing it, brother.



hey... the SEC is having a down year because they will not be sending anyone to the NCG. however, as I pointed out, they still have very good parity. that's nothing to be ashamed of. 



LapDawg said:


> I'd take the Beavers over Florida this year. Nothing I've seen this season can tell me the Gators are better.



you're crazy... the Florida defense would raep.



LapDawg said:


> Hooray Axl...your team actually won a big bowl game. It's just too bad it was against Oregon...
> And I don't really consider Oregon a "crown jewel"



I have a feeling OSU will be winning many many times in the future of the BCS Bowl games and even National Championship... as long as they are not playing an SEC team  I truly don't think Pryor can be stopped by any defense (maybe a BAMA). the matchup of TP against a Pac-10 "defense" (if you can call them that) would be hilarious... again.

and I don't understand how you want us to take the Pac-10 seriously, but you say that the team that won the conference last year and this year is really not that good. who else, then? Stanford? they aren't as good as they were last year.

who else, then? I don't really think anybody in the Pac-10 besides the two are even close to be contenders....


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Because I don't want to work right now...thought his post is complete fodder, as we're too early into conference play to read much out of the rankings.


Top teams in each BCS conference >right now< and who *I* think is better

(not my ranking, but their conference records right now, and ties of those I broke with top 25 rankings)


		Code:
	

[B][U]Conf	-	#1	#2	#3	#4	#5	#6[/U][/B]
ACC	-	FSU	VT	GT	MD	NCST	MIA
BigE	-	SYR	RUT	WVU	LOU	CIN	PIT
Big10	-	tOSU	MSU	IA	PUR	WISC	MICH
Big12	-	NEB	OU	OSU	MIZZ	TX	KAN
PAC10	-	ORE	OSU	STAN	AZ	CAL	WASH
SEC	-	AUB	LSU	USCe	AL	FLA	ARK



Top team (ie, best #1 team....best #2 team...etc - IMO, of course):

 #1 tOSU - it pains me, but at this point, I'd have to give the nod - but I want to put AUB there, but would consider NEB just as much as AUB


 #2 MSU - damn, I have to put Big10+2 in both these top spots? Yes, better than flakey Miles at LSU and Oklahoma's iffyness


 #3 STAN - I think it's close with USCe, but on nuetral ground would nod to STAN


 #4 AL - without a doubt (no other #4 team is worth putting on the field with Bama)


 #5 FLA - over WISC and TX on a nuetral field...but I'm not real strong on this pick


 #6 ARK - I don't think MICH (no defense, and up against an SEC defense) or MIA (better than MICH, but not good enough) could do it against ARK


Now, if you threw in BSU and TCU into the #1 mixup, I might actually be tempted to place one of those over tOSU....but I still don't want them in the NC


----------



## TheLoveBandit

And...because I can't leave this thread (it seems)....

I don't hold much water on college players with NFL potential, I view NCAA as it's own entity, and can accept (even embrace) a great 'College' player who isn't 'NFL' material for what he's worth.  So, speculation on who would make a better pro is fairly irrelevant to the NCAAF world, IMO.

That said, I don't see TP or Jacory going pro early, and in fact I don't believe either will do that well at the NFL level.  Dispute, discuss, delight....your thoughts on the hypothesis.   Any other players that are 'ok' in college that will do well in the NFL, or others that are college studs but probably won't make it?  There are givens like Ingram and Richardson, who (IMO) will do well in the NFL, so let's take the obvious off the table and ask about the upside down players - good at one level but not so much at the other.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> you're crazy... the Florida defense would raep.



despite having some rough patches, Florida is still a team that's a worthy opponent. 



> and I don't understand how you want us to take the Pac-10 seriously, but you say that the team that won the conference last year and this year is really not that good. who else, then? Stanford? they aren't as good as they were last year.
> 
> who else, then? I don't really think anybody in the Pac-10 besides the two are even close to be contenders....



qft


----------



## axl blaze

I hope tOSU gets Oregon in the National Championship. it would be nice to do some good raping again. say what you want about the Buckeyes, but at least they have a defense that is consistently good. something that the Pac-10 has no idea about (save USCw when they were good).

I wish TP wouldn't even pass the ball, he is just unstoppable at the run. sure it sacrifices our better-than-average running back duo, but winning is winning.

I don't think that TP will be going to the pros this year. instead of choosing a gimmicky offense in Oregon or Michigan, he chose tOSU because he wanted to run a pro-style offense that is seen in most NFL offenses. sure, it sacrifices a lot yardage that he would gain in these types of offenses, but he wants to be a pro quarterback.

however, I don't see TP as a pro QB, as much as he wishes he could be one. I think he is destined to be an NFL wide out.

I pretty much agree with your standings, TLB. but making Miami the sixth best team in the ACC? damn, that's pretty harsh. but FSU does look good and GT has been running the ball all over the place again (this is what happens when you only really run four offensive plays and don't pass the ball, though).

I'm happy to see people not affiliated with the Midwest give Michigan State some love. they truly look solid on all aspects of the ball.

I think you're mistaken putting Purdue in front of Wisco, I think Wisco also is a decent football team in all aspects of the game.

I would also take USCe for the #3 spot.

I'm pretty nervous about the Buckeyes visiting Happy Valley, WI. it's always a tough place to play, and again these middle tier teams get such a boner when tOSU comes into town. it would make their season to beat us... however, I think tOSU gets out with a win in a close one


----------



## LapDawg

axl blaze said:


> you're crazy... the Florida defense would raep.
> 
> and I don't understand how you want us to take the Pac-10 seriously, but you say that the team that won the conference last year and this year is really not that good. who else, then? Stanford? they aren't as good as they were last year.
> 
> who else, then? I don't really think anybody in the Pac-10 besides the two are even close to be contenders....



Are you going to tell me Boise State and TCU are not better than Florida this year? Oregon State hung tough against both of them in what was essentially two road games. They can play with anyone, Florida included. Put them on a neutral field and I like the Beavers' chances.

I'm not asking anyone here to "take the Pac-10 seriously" because I shouldn't need to. If anyone knows anything about college football, they know the Pac-10 is a tough conference, arguably the toughest to go undefeated in as history has shown. You talk about parity not being a bad thing, well in essence the history of Pac-10 football is littered with parity, which some claim is a detriment to its strength whereas I contend it's always been a case for why it is a strong conference.

Yes, Ohio State beat Pac-10 champion Oregon. Congrats. They also lost to 5th place USC in their own backyard. Parity my friend. 

Oh and I didn't realize Oregon had already won the conference Axl. Hahah. In regards to "contenders"...well we'll just have to wait and see. I don't know how this season is going to end. I can tell you one thing though...I'll take the top 9 (minus Wazzu for now since they suck but have shown some life recently) of the Pac-10 over any other top 9 in any other conference right now...not that it really means anything of course...I prefer real results than hypothetical arguments.

As for trying to compare conferences by standing now...c'mon TLB. You know you can do better, even if you don't want to do real work right now.  I mean really, we're at best just 3 games into the league schedule here in the Pac-10. A lot can (and likey will) change.


----------



## axl blaze

Oregon is going to win the Pac-10, this is basically a fact. the only team standing in their way was Stanford


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Miami needs to lose more this season. Team is loaded with talent but held back by poor coaching and a lack of leadership. Shannon needs to go, and I fear him winning out will leave us devoid of titles.

And I hope Boise doesn't make it to the NC, that will fuck up our plans of making a run at Peterson at the end of the year. Need to get him before somebody else picks him up.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

3 said:


> Miami needs to lose more this season. Team is loaded with talent but held back by poor coaching and a lack of leadership. Shannon needs to go, and I fear him winning out will leave us devoid of titles.
> 
> And I hope Boise doesn't make it to the NC, that will fuck up our plans of making a run at Peterson at the end of the year. Need to get him before somebody else picks him up.



+1 on Shannon keeping you devoid of titles.

+1 on Peterson ought be grabbed up by now


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

TheLoveBandit said:


> +1 on Shannon keeping you devoid of titles.
> 
> +1 on Peterson ought be grabbed up by now



Just imagine how scary a Peterson led Miami team would be. Nobody is better at finding talent under rocks and getting his boys fired up like he is. The rest of the country would shit their pants.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Jesus.....I hadn't thought far enough ahead to see him with an arsenal of talented players.  He'll kill whatever conference he lands in if it's a program with good recruiting.  And even if it isn't, if it is a BCS conference (ie, high media coverage), he'll be able to recruit the funk out of it and build the program.  Just for grins - where do you think he'd go?  It kinda depends on what positions open up, and how attractive it can be for him.  Off the top of my head, I'm thinking

*SEC:*
*UGA* - perhaps too much pressure where 8-10 wins isn't enough, but is hard to get in this conference.  Good recruiting, great media, but I think it's not set up for any coach to come in and succeed - not with the competition they'd face year in and year out.  I do think Peterson could make UGA compete for the SEC East every year, but I don't know if getting there would stress him out too much, and if being 'almost there but not always winning it' would be acceptable to the fan base.

*BigE:*
Not sure which jobs would be opening up.  Plus, the conference is generally viewed as 'weaker'.  Not the best recruiting base, but again Peterson's name ought to draw in the talent.  Easy path to the BCS games, good money.  I'd just be a little concerned that the conference hasn't positioned itself to stay amongst the BCS automatics, and they may be hanging the conference's name on him alone (similar to what they did for WVU a bit, then Rutgers for a year or two, and they continue to struggle for a 'top tier' program to claim  ).  I'd say no, because while the path is easier to the NC, the long term prospect of the conference isn't promising.

*Big10+2:*
*ILL *- Zooker is on borrowed time.  But, is ILL the type of place Peterson would want to be?  Weather doesn't bother him, and this would provide a conference where he can probably get some of the best recruiting (of the conference, may take a little for 'his name' to get national recruiting coming in) as well as a solid 8-10 win season consistently and that would be a great step up for that particular program.  Hmmm...maybe.

*ACC:*
*UNC* - Butch is going to be hammered, but the ACC does provide fertile grounds for recruiting and winning a lot.  I suppose it might depend upon how much the NCAA comes down on the program as Butch leaves.
*MIA* - Just signed Shannon to a 4 yr extension, so I imagine it would be very hard to get him out of the job (despite how his leadership appears to be dismal).  *IF* they can get Shannon out, I see this as an awesomely perfect fit for Peterson.  National stage, some of the best recruits, weaker conference for good wins and BCS access - hell, in 2 yrs he'd cripple the other programs in FL (FSU, FLA, and whatever USF was able to get) in terms of recruiting since everyone would want to play for him.  This is the ideal place for him to go, IMO.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i don't even really want to watch anymore college football this year.

i'm deflated and thuper sad.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

TheLoveBandit said:


> Jesus.....I hadn't thought far enough ahead to see him with an arsenal of talented players.  He'll kill whatever conference he lands in if it's a program with good recruiting.  And even if it isn't, if it is a BCS conference (ie, high media coverage), he'll be able to recruit the funk out of it and build the program.  Just for grins - where do you think he'd go?  It kinda depends on what positions open up, and how attractive it can be for him.  Off the top of my head, I'm thinking
> 
> *SEC:*
> *UGA* - perhaps too much pressure where 8-10 wins isn't enough, but is hard to get in this conference.  Good recruiting, great media, but I think it's not set up for any coach to come in and succeed - not with the competition they'd face year in and year out.  I do think Peterson could make UGA compete for the SEC East every year, but I don't know if getting there would stress him out too much, and if being 'almost there but not always winning it' would be acceptable to the fan base.
> 
> *BigE:*
> Not sure which jobs would be opening up.  Plus, the conference is generally viewed as 'weaker'.  Not the best recruiting base, but again Peterson's name ought to draw in the talent.  Easy path to the BCS games, good money.  I'd just be a little concerned that the conference hasn't positioned itself to stay amongst the BCS automatics, and they may be hanging the conference's name on him alone (similar to what they did for WVU a bit, then Rutgers for a year or two, and they continue to struggle for a 'top tier' program to claim  ).  I'd say no, because while the path is easier to the NC, the long term prospect of the conference isn't promising.
> 
> *Big10+2:*
> *ILL *- Zooker is on borrowed time.  But, is ILL the type of place Peterson would want to be?  Weather doesn't bother him, and this would provide a conference where he can probably get some of the best recruiting (of the conference, may take a little for 'his name' to get national recruiting coming in) as well as a solid 8-10 win season consistently and that would be a great step up for that particular program.  Hmmm...maybe.
> 
> *ACC:*
> *UNC* - Butch is going to be hammered, but the ACC does provide fertile grounds for recruiting and winning a lot.  I suppose it might depend upon how much the NCAA comes down on the program as Butch leaves.
> *MIA* - Just signed Shannon to a 4 yr extension, so I imagine it would be very hard to get him out of the job (despite how his leadership appears to be dismal).  *IF* they can get Shannon out, I see this as an awesomely perfect fit for Peterson.  National stage, some of the best recruits, weaker conference for good wins and BCS access - hell, in 2 yrs he'd cripple the other programs in FL (FSU, FLA, and whatever USF was able to get) in terms of recruiting since everyone would want to play for him.  This is the ideal place for him to go, IMO.



Miami would be the ideal place for him, and he is ideal for Miami. The types of schemes his teams run send players to the NFL, and that is what we always prided our self on. Also, he values graduation rates and off-field behavior. Graduation rates have always been important to Miami, believe it or not, even in the Thug U era. FSU and Florida would still get their recruits, you can only recruit 25 players a year. There is too much talent in the state of Florida for one team to hog it all.

Shannon is one of the lowest paid coaches in the ACC and most likely has a very low buyout. His contract was essentially for show, since an expiring contract does not look good to potential recruits. We made a huge mistake by overpaying Coker. Shannon was unproven, and UM was not going to make the same mistake twice. 

Which brings me to my third point. There has been a myth that Miami does not have the money to compete with big time schools. While this is true to an extent (we do not have SEC or Texas money), it is not to the degree that some portray it. Coker was being paid close to 3 million a year. I believe Peterson will come here for that kind of money.

If not Peterson, I would want Gary Patterson out of TCU. If not him, perhaps a run at Jon Gruden? He likes UM and may do it just for the glory. A guy like that cannot fail at the college level, but I doubt he would even interview for the job.

Some Canes fans want Mike Leach, which is hilarious to me. An alcoholic sociopath who locks kids in closets because they do not feel like being retarded at 31 years old. That is exactly what UM needs to better its image.


----------



## axl blaze

people are so polarized with Mike Leach. I like the guy, but I do have a tendency to favor alcoholic sociopaths. at the college level, it is fun to see his offensive schemes that we just can't enjoy on the pro level. he does have some problems... but I think he would be a step up for the U.

out of all the schools possibly looking for a coach, it seems to me that the U is the most attractive. why would Peterson want to go to the SEC where even decent to better-than-decent coaches go to die? just look at how immediate Richt fell off his winning ways, and in just one short year his head is being called for. even the Old Ball Coach had some really sorry years. Urban Meyer was on top of the world a season ago, but now it's looking like his OC might be mentally retarded.

if I was a coach I would stay out of the SEC, if I valued my career. so much safer in going to a school like the U, where there really is hardly any excuse for the Hurricanes NOT to be #1 or #2 in the conference every year


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> if I was a coach I would stay out of the SEC, because I don't have the balls for that conference. so much safer in going to a school like the U, where there really is hardly any excuse for the Hurricanes NOT to be #1 or #2 in the conference every year



fixed that for you


----------



## axl blaze

not every guy can have as much balls as "the Mad Hatter" Les Miles 

you guise see any upsets for tomorrow? I'm thinking Ryan Mallet and Arkansas can pull off one against Auburn. I'm still not sold on Auburn, their almost loss against Kentucky still reigns fresh in my mind (just like I am not sold on Oklahoma due to their near loss against Cinci).

although tOSU goes into Madtown and plays a night game tomorrow, I just don't think Bucky and the Badgers have enough fuel in their tank to pull one over the Buckeyes. historically the last three times the Buckeyes have gone into Madison it has been a really tight game, though the Buckeyes have left victorious at all times. 

at the very least I am hopeful to finally see a tOSU game this year that is competitive until the 4th quarter


----------



## Pander Bear

I think nebraska is on upset alert more than Arkansas. Those are the only two games worth following for me tomorrow, as I'm _hoping_ the dawgs have already faces the most competent team from tennessee.


----------



## axl blaze

meh I don't think Texas is an imposing opponent this year. specially against a Nebraska team that plays D well and runs the football well. Texas has lost their toughness...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I'm putting Nebraska and tOSU on upset alert. I don't necessarily think it happens to either, but both are strong possibilities. Nebraska is perhaps one of the more overrated programs in the country, and this will be their toughest game of the regular season as far as I recall.

Wisconsin is a tough football team, as is Ohio State, and I expect the game should be close. If Ohio State lets down or gets overconfident Wisconsin can steal another one from them.

I wouldn't really consider Arkansas beating Auburn too much of an upset. I think that both of those teams are pretty good.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

axl blaze said:


> meh I don't think Texas is an imposing opponent this year. specially against a Nebraska team that plays D well and runs the football well. Texas has lost their toughness...



I think the horns will surprise some people this weekend.  I think they have had enough time over their bye week to work out the things that were not working for them before, and to mold the system to be more beneficial to a QB like Gilbert.  It would be plain silly to forget the talent Texas has.  Not to mention a good DC and a potentially great D that will not repeat the mistakes it had against UCLA.  I think Texas will come to play.  The only reason OU beat them like they did was because of penalties.  Get rid of the penalties, and watch out.  For the sake of facing an undefeated Neb in the BigXII championship game for OU I will call Tex 21 Neb 24.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

oops double post..


----------



## axl blaze

who the hell is LSU playing today? McNeese St? I thought all our bullshit cupcake games were over?


----------



## melange

my hokies killing it


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> meh I don't think Texas is an imposing opponent this year. specially against a Nebraska team that plays D well and runs the football well. Texas has lost their toughness...



Texas: 20
Nebraska : 3 
at the start of the 4th quarter.


----------



## axl blaze

looks like I was wrong. it's nice to see one of the many undefeated college football perennial powerhouse teams lose. there seems to be so many of them still with no losses, more than most years.

with Nebraska losing it just makes me unable to comprehend the status of the Big XII even more. seriously WTF is going on in Big XII country? is Oklahoma truly legit this year?

looks like Arkansas is trying to make a game against Auburn. it's also difficult to put a finger on Ryan Mallet. sometimes he looks like a smart, NFL-ready QB and other times he makes freshman-like mistakes.

looks like the OSU VS Wisco game is going to be a tough one for the Buckeyes. lets go Bucks!


----------



## Kenickie

arkansas 

I am dissapoint


----------



## axl blaze

TP plays so timid when his team is losing the game. it's like all he is thinking about is "draftstatus draftstatus draftstatus"


----------



## axl blaze

yipee. I can't wait for the Oregon VS Boise State National Championship Game 8)


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I wouldn't be surprised if it ended up being Oklahoma-Auburn at the end of the year.


----------



## Kenickie

my team remains undefeated


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> my team remains undefeated



Truly incredible, isn't it?

How does Miles do it?


----------



## Kenickie

voudou


----------



## China Rider

When I was in college Terrelle Pryor's cousin sold me weed....I hated that mother fucker.

I'd sit through hours of youtube high school videos before I was given my bag.

I always knew he wouldn't be a the star everyone thought he would be...he's NOT a good passer.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> When I was in college Terrelle Pryor's cousin sold me weed....I hated that mother fucker.
> 
> I'd sit through hours of youtube high school videos before I was given my bag.
> 
> I always knew he wouldn't be a the star everyone thought he would be...he's NOT a good passer.



I have always thought he was overrated. He was rated the number one player coming out of high school that year, and none of these guys want to damage their ego enough to admit that maybe they are wrong and he is just ok. He is not bad, I would certainly rather have him than Jacory Harris, but he is never going to crack the top 25 players in the country, much less be the best college football player his senior year.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

To show how bad of a state my Canes are in under Randy, here is a message from former 5 star recruit Latwan Anderson, who we stole from Ohio State, currently at Miami and planning to transfer. Sounds like some fucked up shit is going on at this program:




> "Its easy to judge what you don't understand. We do it all the time, for one to speak on something they know nothing about is just pointless. This is the place we all wanna be but I remind you not ever one is wanted. This has nothing to with playing time I knew before I signed those papers I was redshirting no matter what.
> 
> Its great you feel so strong for your team, but tell me this if you had a son here and they didnt treat him right what would you do?
> 
> I knew I was leaving awhile ago, not cause I didnt play but cuz my mom is sick... and my grandparents are getting to old to take care of my brothers and sisters so I have to be closer to help out. I have alot of problems back home you would know nothing about, because all you know is what you see on the internet.
> 
> You complain that why would I go where they talk **** about me, well you just did the samething they did. You just didnt take it as far as they did. I understand you being upset based off what you think you know, but I was always told if I didnt exactly know something then I should ask.
> 
> Thsis program isnt what it use to be, its falling apart starting on the inside coming out. there is no excitement on the field or side line because no one wants to play for these ppl in office. My family was originally gonna try to move down here I dont wanna leave if I dont have to. The way these ppl treat US(ppl who arent playing) isnt right at all.
> 
> At half time of the FSU game they would even let us sit with the team, talk to them give them words of encouragement, hear coach shannons speech or anything. They sat us in a little as room lock the door and told us not to bring our asses out of that room. Is that what the U is all about is that the way ed reed did it Melvin Bratton is that the way its done? Then on top of that they brought everyone food except us not to mention its 1 30 in the morning, but when we ask where is our food they tell us to stop ***ing.
> 
> and thats how Ive been treated since I got here I bet you didnt know I quit football awhile ago Ive been straight track. I wasnt allowed to eat breakfast,lunch,or dinner with the team. Sometimes I wasnt even allowed in the meetings. I refuse to be used like a rag doll and then put on the field when he has no choice I know I can make a big name off 1 yr but I wanna win a ****** championship damnit thats what we are here for. If I wanted to just play I wouldve went to west virginia.
> 
> I understand you being upset, and I would be too in your shoes but you should never attack someone like that if you dont know fulling or understand whats going on. I love this place I still went and got the U tattooed on my chest 2days ago knowing I was probably gonna not be here. So you can never question my attitude toward this program I love this **** I miss 3 ****** funerals to help my team get ready for a fast shift return man in greg reid all damn week. and I get cursed out ppl tellin me I didnt work them hard enough in practice because they got in the game and acted like a bunch of ***es. Well im sorry if your upset because I think that the rest of the non-travel squad and myself should be treated like part of this team but it is what it is.next time ask questions ask any fan who has come to me respectfully I dont mind letting the fans see things from the athlete side of things"



I don't care about the player leaving as much as the reasons why. It sounds like everything fans have been saying about the program.


----------



## Pander Bear

3 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it ended up being Oklahoma-Auburn at the end of the year.



That would be an excellent matchup, IMO. Auburn has to get by Bama first, though... and who ever limps into the Georgia dome from the SEC east. Good upset pics for the week though. Texas revealed themselves as a team that just had a fluke loss against UCLA (or totally unprepared for the pistol, which is likely.)

The OSU loss wasn't exactly _shocking_ but it is a surprise. Its really really fun to watch any team run the ball up the middle, and get 5 yards after contact at the line, over and over. OSU played like a team that is unaccustomed to being behind. There were some excellent middle and long field passes, but they couldn't grind out yards and get reliable first downs.


----------



## melange

China Rider said:


> When I was in college Terrelle Pryor's cousin sold me weed....I hated that mother fucker.
> 
> I'd sit through hours of youtube high school videos before I was given my bag.
> 
> I always knew he wouldn't be a the star everyone thought he would be...he's NOT a good passer.



i have sold marcus vick weed %)


----------



## HighonLife

Aside from the anal raping by Oklahoma my Noles are doin pretty good %)


----------



## axl blaze

it's no shame to be anal raped in football. in fact, a good ass whooping is probably the best way to lose. it's an honorable way in that at least your team could not have realistically done anything to get the win.

it's those games that you lose by 1-3 points, decided by a late turnover or a game-winning drive that make me feel as if somebody pissed in my Honeycombs. you stay up late, over analyzing and going over those last couple minutes in your mind until it almost drives a man to murder.

yep, a blowout is the best way to get beat


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> it's no shame to be anal raped in football. in fact, a good ass whooping is probably the best way to lose. it's an honorable way in that at least your team could not have realistically done anything to get the win.
> 
> it's those games that you lose by 1-3 points, decided by a late turnover or a game-winning drive that make me feel as if somebody pissed in my Honeycombs. you stay up late, over analyzing and going over those last couple minutes in your mind until it almost drives a man to murder.
> 
> yep, a blowout is the best way to get beat



I disagree completely. Losing by a couple of points means that your team is still talented and that they don't quit. Having just watched my Canes go through a humiliating blowout where they quit against a considerably less talented team, I can definitely say that a blowout is not the best way to get beat.

By the way, I expect my Canes to get blown out by North Carolina next week. The team played with no enthusiasm against Duke. Jacory threw the ball into the defenders hands enough times that a good defense would have had 4 interceptions. The team has quit, and apparently inner turmoil is even more rampant than what Florida State went through in Bobby Bowden's last year.  This is going to be a shitty college football season.


----------



## LapDawg

Pander Bear said:


> Texas revealed themselves as a team that just had a fluke loss against UCLA (or totally unprepared for the pistol, which is likely.)



What, no credit to Akeem Ayers and the UCLA D for owning the Garrett Gilbert and co.? Please. 8)


----------



## Pander Bear

didn't watch the game, so I have only the highlights to go by... You know, east coast bias and all that.


----------



## axl blaze

Texas still hasn't quite earned my respect, and UCLA is far from it again this year. lets not argue over such trivial matters


----------



## China Rider

Tim Brewster is finally out of Minnesota, good, I didn't believe in him since day one...no head coaching experience and the way he talked abuot recruiting made him come off as a dirty politician.

So now an interim coach will finish the season(If they can at least pull off one upset i'll be somewhat satisfied) and they will hire someone in the off season....lol @ the fact that they even contacted Tony Dungy (Minn alum)...sureeee, that's exactly where he wants to end his career....Dungy instantly shut down the offer but did go on to say that he will aid them in a decision, what ever that means.

The AD has commented that due to proper funds that he plans to make another Tubby Smith type move....I've heard soft rumors regarding Mike Leach...DO NOT WANT....screw the whole having top tier offense only to have a beyond  awful defense, we've been there before with Glen Mason.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

http://firecoachmeyer.com/







lol. You gators are quick.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I wouldn't be surprised if it is common practice to launch such sites for any coach, anywhere, the day he's hired. 

Life as a Gator right now is dismal.  So much bitching in recent weeks about offensive play calling....but in watching this past game, I can't see enough player execution to allow us to question the play calling.  Our best runner is our 3-5th best receiver?  We're losing games by field goals missed by a punter (real kicker is injured).  I suppose I could wave the bloody flag of injuries doing us in, and to some part I have to accept that is a reality, but all I feel and want to say is "we suck".  And I feel sick.  So much anticipation of the season, and 3 losses isn't the end of the world....but it sure is a lot worse than we expected, and it may not be the only 3 losses of the year with the way things are going.

We suck.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

China Rider said:


> Tim Brewster is finally out of Minnesota
> 
> ...
> 
> So now an interim coach will finish the season(If they can at least pull off one upset i'll be somewhat satisfied) and they will hire someone in the off season....
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> The AD has commented that due to proper funds that he plans to make another Tubby Smith type move....I've heard soft rumors regarding Mike Leach...DO NOT WANT....screw the whole having top tier offense only to have a beyond  awful defense, we've been there before with Glen Mason.



Weren't we just speculating on where Peterson might go from BSU?  


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Ya knew LSUfreek wouldn't leave the FLA-LSU game alone


----------



## axl blaze

I know it sucks being a fan of a top tier program, TLB, and as such we are used to reloading and not rebuilding. I don't know why Gaytor fans thought they could just pencil in Brantley and go go go, it's not like that when you are replacing one of the most storied college football players of all time in Tim Tebow. 

what's really shocking for me when watching Florida is their horrible offensive line play. Maurice Pouncey was a great Gaytor center and he currently is astonishing to watch as the starting center of the Pittsburgh Steelers in just his rookie year. it seems like his little brother, Maurkice, is having tons of problems with jobs as easy enough as snapping the football.

everybody loves to kick a perennial powerhouse when they are down. I say that teams should enjoy it this year, because Urbz is a great head coach. I don't know why they have a fire Urban Meyer.com when I suspect the real problem is their Offensive Coordinator Steve Addazio. but I think he already has his "fire.com," or if he doesn't then he more than likely should 

Florida will get the recruits and be back, just maybe not in epic fashion as they have been in the past four years. but times like that are really difficult to come by in college football. I hate it when fans of great, perpetual winning teams (such as FL, OSU) turn instantly on their program when they are down. it really shows their lack of class and their true colors 

if anything, welcome back to Earth, Florida fans


----------



## Kenickie

i'm stating it officially right here right now so everyone can hold me to my word:

Patrick Peterson for Heisman.






lets mix it up a little bit and NOT give the Heisman to a QB, yeah?

that is all, carry on.

(eta: i am aware that only one defensive player has won in the history of the trophy, but i don't care. )


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Patrick Peterson (formerly Patrick Johnson) is the reason I know LSU is a bunch of cheaters. That kid is going to bite you guys in the ass Reggie Bush style in a couple years if the NCAA continues its course of extensive investigation.


----------



## Droppersneck

Im going to the UK vs UGA game this weekend. I think the line is -3 GA and I want to bet but my gut says no lol. UKs mature offense will surely test Granthams defense.


----------



## Kenickie

3 said:


> Patrick Peterson (formerly Patrick Johnson) is the reason I know LSU is a bunch of cheaters. That kid is going to bite you guys in the ass Reggie Bush style in a couple years if the NCAA continues its course of extensive investigation.



please, do tell.

i searched and all i got was a bunch of Big Ten & Twelve forums yelling about the SEC and that we were all cheaters, because Patrick Peterson changed his name?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> please, do tell.
> 
> i searched and all i got was a bunch of Big Ten & Twelve forums yelling about the SEC and that we were all cheaters, because Patrick Peterson changed his name?



I should probably hint at my kind of barely "inside source" before I go on. I don't want to give the impression that I believe everything I hear on the internet. The details did leak out there, but only about 30% of what you hear on football message boards is actually true, from my experience. This is actually a staggeringly high number.

I know a former player who is still very close to the team, and works on local radio. He has been a family friend since before his days at UM. Patrick Peterson was committed to Miami for most of the recruiting season and left under unusual circumstances. According to the coaches at UM, his father was offered a bag of cash, a new house, and a cushy job, if his son would play at LSU. I don't hate the kid, families or bad advisement plays more of a role in these situations than anything else. 

Urban Meyer also reported violations to the NCAA. Urban fucking Meyer. Apparently LSU also helped him cheat on his ACT in order to qualify. There should be some old article of it somewhere, it was in the media. I don't know the validity of that one, but I am 100% sure of the payment situation. My "guy" is a public figure and would not spread false information. Haven't seen him in a while, since he is a childhood friend of my much older brother. He wouldn't have shared something like this with me if he (and the coaching staff) had not completely lost it. Patrick Peterson is one of those rare sure things in the recruiting world.


----------



## melange

if it is not acc I do not care


----------



## Pander Bear

> According to the coaches at UM, his father was offered a bag of cash, a new house, and a cushy job, if his son would play at LSU.



Smells like bullshit, dude. How are you going to give a guy a house, or a bag of cash without a paper trail. Secondly, by whom was it offered.



> My "guy" is a public figure and would not spread false information.


does not follow. Put on a news channel-- politicians spread false information all day long. So do their fans.


----------



## axl blaze

top-tier athletes and shady wheelin-and-money-dealin agents have been so prevalent in the culture of college football lately, that I assume most of these highly talented athletes have all accepted gifts/money at one point in their young career

you haven't been the first to suggest Patrick Peterson has taken gifts

as for the cheating on the ACT test, when have these caliber of high school athletes_ have not_ received preferential treatment in the classrooms? it sounds like Pander Bear, yourself, and myself have at least taken classes or been around our favored colleges (UGA, Miami (FL), and tOSU respectively). during these classes it pains me to see those highly touted athletes, who most certainly skipped through Admissions, while I had to actually try on the SAT/ACTs and work my way up to being accepted

these reasons are why I assume that the average NFL-bound college player has committed many NCAA infractions. I know this thought is pessimistic, but it seems that both the NFL and college football take massive lunges into the shady bowels and the depraved underbelly that has grown plump and well-fed ever since the sport of football became more about the money associated, than the actual sport itself


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> top-tier athletes and shady wheelin-and-money-dealin agents have been so prevalent in the culture of college football lately, that I assume most of these highly talented athletes have all accepted gifts/money at one point in their young career
> 
> you haven't been the first to suggest Patrick Peterson has taken gifts
> 
> as for the cheating on the ACT test, when have these caliber of high school athletes_ have not_ received preferential treatment in the classrooms? it sounds like Pander Bear, yourself, and myself have at least taken classes or been around our favored colleges (UGA, Miami (FL), and tOSU respectively). during these classes it pains me to see those highly touted athletes, who most certainly skipped through Admissions, while I had to actually try on the SAT/ACTs and work my way up to being accepted
> 
> these reasons are why I assume that the average NFL-bound college player has committed many NCAA infractions. I know this thought is pessimistic, but it seems that both the NFL and college football take massive lunges into the shady bowels and the depraved underbelly that has grown plump and well-fed ever since the sport of football became more about the money associated, than the actual sport itself



Great post. Additionally, many things that are defined as NCAA infractions should not be. They should do away with all these bullshit secondary infractions such as texting rules and focus on a select number of infractions we can all agree are unfair.

To answer Pander, LSU boosters of course. That program will be corrupt no matter who is running it. 

As to your other point, there most definitely should be a paper trail. We'll see if the NCAA investigates this and it ever comes to anything. Until that happens, I will always look like a bullshitter and I am ok with that. Most people who say shit like this on the internet are bullshitting anyways, you have absolutely no reason to believe me unless you really trust me. I'm not privy to "inside information" on a regular basis anyways, and I only learned about this because everybody on the Miami staff lost it in the heat of the moment, and therefore this guy did too. But he would not make something up, I promise you that. He was not playing politician, he simply shared this to me, my brother, and a couple other people in confidence.

From what I understand, one of the reasons this was such a big deal to the staff was because of how out in the open it was. They were amazed that a program could get away with this and that the NCAA would do absolutely nothing about it. The Meyer thing could always just be Meyer being Meyer. He has a reputation for reporting schools for bullshit to deflect attention away from himself, so says the UM staff (publicly). 

I also don't dislike the kid or hold a grudge against him. I wish he could have been a Cane, but shit happens. He is an incredible player who will have a lot of success in the NFL. He just took some money, he didn't kill anyone. 

Now that I have shared I will not whine about it any further, unless I am making fun of LSU of course 

I am so glad I stopped following recruiting. It is nice to know who your starting quaterback is going to be 2 years in advance, but it is just too much drama and personal shit about athletes I don't even want to know. Grown ass men stalking kids facebook pages trying to convince them to go to such and such school. It begins to get creepy. It is nice to have followed for a couple of years just to see what it is all about though.


----------



## Pegasus

I can't wait for tomorrow night's Oregon vs. UCLA game.  Two interesting offenses going at it.  I wonder if UCLA can outscore them and possibly outpace them...


----------



## axl blaze

also, I don't think Patrick Peterson will get anywhere near the Heisman Top 5. I hate to say it, but defensive players hardly get any love in the Heisman, even in years when extraordinary talent is more difficult to come by, like this year

just like the BCS I am thinking that the Heisman trophy award is getting closer and closer to bullshit as well. sometimes there are astonishing players that deserve it, but mostly it just goes to the offensive stand-out of the team that happens to have the best record

it's a shame the likes of Patrick Peterson will never sniff the Heisman Presentation in NYC. sure. the only player that was strictly a defensive player that won the Heisman was CB Charles Woodson, the 1997 winner from Michigan


----------



## TheLoveBandit

bah...I'm so down in the dumps I can't even muster a week 8 summary.  At least my team can't lose this weekend (bye week).  Maybe I'll watch something......maybe I'll see what life is like outside my living room.




On the Heisman tip - Suh was on the list a bit last year, I believe.  And defensive players do get some notice, but you are right they won't get NYC invites if they are strictly a defensive player (didn't Woodson do Kick-Punt returns in addition to defense?).  Just won't happen, unfortunately.  However, there are a boatload of defensive and other position awards, and while the Heisman gets most of the press, those who appreciate defense or a particular position will KNOW who is good and who got invited to the appropriate ceremonies.  The Heisman has gotten inflated in the past 20 yrs to one more media story to keep NCAAF buzz running, IMO.  Yeah, it goes to good (college) players, but to me it isn't really more important than the Outland or other awards.....it just has a brighter spotlight on it.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah Woodson did return punts and even occasionally played wide receiver, although not very much

I guess this most certainly helped out his Heisman candidacy


----------



## Droppersneck

Alright so I threw down 100 bucks on a the LSU vs AU game. I bet this LSU homer and I got him to knock it down to 4 points.It is a tough game to call. It matches strength against strength. Auburn obviously has Cam Newton who brings his versatility. Auburn ranks 9th in total offense and 6th in scoring offense. Then you have LSU who has the versatile Patrick Peterson. LSU ranks 3rd in total defense and 11th in scoring defense. You have to think that this game will come down to LSU's offense. The defense will keep them in it but if the offense sputters then I think that Auburn scores enough to win. Just for an FYI, LSU=92nd in total offense, 70th in scoring offense. Auburn=63rd in total defense and scoring defense


----------



## axl blaze

the LSU vs Auburn game is probably going to be my most appreciated in the entire college football season. I think that the winner of this game will go on to win the SEC conference (I think both will be able to beat BAMA this year)

Auburn has Cam Newton, who is playing like how Terelle Pryor should next year. LSU has the NCAA's most impressive defense, great special teams, and a head coach who obviously has black magick on his side

if only college football could showcase more games like this one. it is so difficult to find an extraordinary match-up, because one has to meander through the doldrums

good luck on your bet, mang. that is key that you got him to knock down 4 points. one should always avoid arrogance ignited by homerism when actually putting money on the line


----------



## axl blaze

hot damn! the Oregon Ducks look like National Title contenders on both sides of the ball, tonight


----------



## LapDawg

Well, at least Brehaut got some work in.

The arrogance of Oregon is dwarfing anything USC did in the past decade. I'm dying to see it blow up in their face. Their offense is like a video game with some meth added into the mix. 

The good news is that UCLA is still 12-5 all-time at Autzen. :D


----------



## ChickenScratch

i just wanted to drop in to give a big fuck you to the bama nation.

tennessee 20
bammer 17

get dead tide.


----------



## Pegasus

^Yeah, likely...  Ha!


Oregon is impressive for sure!  Hot damn is right!


----------



## rollEpollE

ChickenScratch said:


> i just wanted to drop in to give a big fuck you to the bama nation.
> 
> tennessee 20
> bammer 17
> 
> get dead tide.



Go fuck yourself Sir. 

However, if we do lose, I will apologize. Lol 
RMFT


----------



## Pander Bear

GO TIGERS (OMG LOL!!!! 

I totally slept on the Thursday night game, and the highlight reel is just a bunch of OR scoring plays. I want to see what exactly happened to the UCLA offense. 

I read some pretty convincing analysis of the dawgs chances against Kentucky last night, so I'll take them to score well beyond the spread. Other than that, I honestly don't give a damn about football today, though I'll look to the Iowa/badgers and sooners/mizzou scores with some interest.


----------



## Kenickie

I'm in Tiger Country tonight and I find out the black matriarch of my neighborhood (and two of her three thug sons) are Auburn fans. What? 

"Someone has to root for Auburn."
"Let alabama root for them!"
"you talkin' to ME girl?"

-_-

this game is annoying too.


----------



## axl blaze

the Wisco/Iowa game is what I love about Big Ten football at its best. outstanding line play, outstanding running backs, and lots of missed field goals (maybe I take advantage of being a fan of a program that can actually kick FGs on the college level?). looks like Iowa aka "the Fightin' Ricky Stanzis" couldn't quite best Wisconsin

I found myself watching this game more than the Auburn/LSU game, but that one looked fun as well

Cam Newton doesn't just steal laptops... he steals victories as well


----------



## melange

how bout those hokies


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

melange said:


> how bout those hokies



Congrats on beating the football powerhouse that is Duke.

How about them Canes. We beat North Carolina's backups!


----------



## axl blaze

sup guise? I can join in on this bragottry. my team man handled Purdue, a team that actually looked kinda good before losing most of their starters to injuries


----------



## Pander Bear

and and and we beat kentucky, who had talked themselves up inot believing they were going to win their division! 

I'm already buzzing about a _possible_ victory at the cocktail party.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah I'd rather bet on UGA than FL right now. although the Gaytors have a good defense, they don't have any momentum right now. at least the Dawgs are starting to play impressively


----------



## Pegasus

axl blaze said:


> Iowa aka "the Fightin' Ricky Stanzis"



Ha!

I predict the Iron Bowl this year will be a huge game, quite possibly sending the winner to the SEC and National Championship games.  I doubt Auburn drops more than one game between now and then, and of course I don't expect Bama to lose again, either...  Think about how beautiful this would be if it shaped up...  One of the fiercest in-state rivalries on the last game before the SEC Championship with both teams having NC potential...  Wouldn't that be GREAT?!  What's amazing is that not only is it possible; I'd say it is probable.


----------



## Pander Bear

prediction: this is the year I have to sit through some bullshit NC with boise state in it, playing oregon, probably.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm glad someone else finds Ricky Stanzi as funny as me. his USA short speech after last years Orange Bowl was epic. I watch this youtube clip once a week

what a great way for Fox to leave their atrocious run of commentating and producing the BCS games. its like that commentator thinks that the Midwest hasn't even seen running water yet. do you think everyone in the Midwest was rooting for Iowa (as that is Big 12 country, hell no). do you think that the South was rooting for Georgia Tech? again, hell no. it seems that the South would like to kick Tech out of its region entirely

for myself, Ricky Stanzi stands as a true American in an ocean of red communistic bastards


----------



## rollEpollE

Bama scared me a little in the first half. Allowing Tenn to score first? What the fuck. That habit really needs to be broken. Second half we looked a lot better. If we would play the whole game like we did the second half, we would be a badass team again. 
BTW, props the Julio Jones. He doesn't get the ball as much since the focus is on Ingram and Richardson, but proved he has the skills when he gets the nod.

As much as I despise Auburn, there is no denying that Cam Newton is amazing. That cocky bastard is instrumental in their winning season. Fucking bullshit that they are ranked #1 in the BCS polls. (I just hate them. It is probably deserved.)

Oh how I love it when the #1 team falls. As long as it isn't us. Sorry Okies. That was a great game. We flipped back and forth between them and Bama.


----------



## ChickenScratch

another weekend has passed and another monday i'm hear licking my wounds.

god we suck.

it's frustrating because we really are talented.  we're just young, no depth, blah blah blah blah.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Pander Bear said:


> and and and we beat kentucky, who had talked themselves up inot believing they were going to win their division!
> 
> I'm already buzzing about a _possible_ victory at the cocktail party.





axl blaze said:


> yeah I'd rather bet on UGA than FL right now. although the Gaytors have a good defense, they don't have any momentum right now. at least the Dawgs are starting to play impressively



UGA on a 3 game win streak, FLA on a 3 game losing streak....I'm not very confident in this game from a FLA perspective, even with the extra week to heal up and prepare.  That statement makes my stomach queezy....

I didn't watch much football this weekend, and that felt good (because we didn't lose, mostly).  Though I did catch the back end of the OU-MIZZ game, and greatly enjoyed that.  I loved getting updates on my iPhone about TX losing, at home, to who??? Oh yeah, ISU 8) :D  The updates on MSU-NW were decieving   I thought NW might pull the upset!  Local radio only gave me choices of PITT-RUT (blech), PSU-MINN (ugh), or ND-NAVY (double ugh on ND, but Go Midshipmen!!....word is that game will be in Dublin, Ireland in an upcoming season?).  I completely missed the good SEC games of ARK-MISS and LSU-AU  But was able to catch a good bit of the WISC-IA game (Great GAME!) and glimpses of NEB-OSU (high scoring....meh).

To be honest, I was hoping some teams ranked 20-25 would lose and allow us to back into the rankings during an off week....its sad when you hope for a ranking that way 


Seems we still have a shot at an SEC NC again (AU?  ALA?)....but I really don't think it will happen.  I fully expect BSU or TCU to be in the NC somehow (with BCS conference teams losing along the to move those two up).  I could even see a BSU-TCU matchup (oh, the humanity!  ).  Hell, with as many games as are left, I could see a lot of teams in the NC.  But right now, mostly, I see FLA headed to some crap bowl and possibly winning ugly (against an ACC team like GT) or losing uglier (against a Big10 team).  Is it basketball season yet?




TCU on Tuesday night?  Okay


----------



## HighonLife

bye week

but..........


FSU still 6-1


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

HighonLife said:


> bye week
> 
> but..........
> 
> 
> FSU still 6-1



FSU is a second rate team this year. They will lose. Shit, they almost lost to Boston College.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah but I think FSU is headed in the right direction with Jimbo Fisher.

which reminds me of Bobby Bowden, which reminds me of Joe Paterno. it seems that Joe Pa has really aged this season. is he going to pass away on the football field  I hope not, but it seems that the death of a true college football warrior would be most fitting for him


----------



## Droppersneck

axl blaze said:


> yeah I'd rather bet on UGA than FL right now. although the Gaytors have a good defense, they don't have any momentum right now. at least the Dawgs are starting to play impressively



Yeah I was at the UGA- UK game this weekend. I would say Ealy and the offense in general was looking alot better. And I won 100 bucks with that AUburn win, so good weekend


----------



## axl blaze

"right now we're like the Germans in World War II. here comes the boats, they're coming. you have the binoculars, and it's like, 'oh, my God, the invasion is coming'" said Chris Dooley head coach of the Tennessee Volunteers on the status of his team

when will coaches learn that metaphors between their teams and wars or disasters simply do not mix? I find them always hilarious, but you know somebody is going to get offended somewhere out there in the world

c'mon man


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

lol


Rule number #1 of Public Relations: Never compare yourself with a Nazi.


----------



## Pander Bear

LSU Freak's animated gifs for the weekend were excellent.














I would take these over box scores any day of the week.


----------



## Droppersneck

I was actually at the UK-GA game this weekend. While ealy looked good he only does when he plays teams with shitty run defenses. If UGA wants to beat FL a whole more things will have to align. Though I like how the line is even right now and I am still believe the dawgs can take the east.


----------



## Pegasus

Georgia is the best team in the SEC East, IMO.  South Carolina managed to get up for the game against Bama, but other than that are as mistake-prone as usual.  Aaron Murray is a very good quarterback too...  I can't wait to see him mature a bit.


----------



## Pander Bear

Agreed on Murray-- I hope we get 4 years out of him. 

As for the game in Jacksonville: Florida will play up, and ya, Ealey wont have a 5 TD game-- he'll be lucky to have two. If the Dawgs are up to it, the win will look a lot more like the games against tennessee or vandy. I just hope the defense can stifle Florida's inexperienced brantley.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Uuggghhhhhh...weak..week 9... let's get it over with.

*THU*
*7:30 PM ET	No. 16 Florida State at North Carolina State (+4)* - Thursday night fodder.  FSU _should_ win, NCST _could_ make it a fight....appropriate Thursday night fodder.  I'll go with FSU, not to boost FLA's SOS, but simply because it feels likely to happen.

*FRI*
*8:00 PM ET	West Virginia at Connecticut (+6.5)* - BigEasy, nobody cares, WVU just dropped from the rankings last week ... if you can't find anything better to do, you can watch UCONN get beat, again.  But there _has_ to be something better to do on a Friday night.

*SAT*
*12:00 PM ET	No. 22 Miami (FL) at Virginia (+15)* - UVA getting things turned around, looking for their first ACC win....won't get it here.  Even at home, I don't know if they can beat the 15 pt spread.  I'll put Harris down for 2-3 INTs, but big numbers overall and another win.

*2:30 PM ET	Tulsa at Notre Dame (-8.5)* - ND needs to win 2 of their last 4 to make a bowl.  This isn't going to be one of them.  Tulsa to win.

*3:30 PM ET	No. 5 Michigan State at No. 18 Iowa (-6.5)* - Interesting matchup, one of the best of the day, IMO.  A win puts MSU in the driver seat for the Big10+2 championship spot.  But, I think Iowa wins this one.  Sorry Sparty.

*3:30 PM ET	No. 6 Missouri at No. 14 Nebraska (-7.5)* - Winner pretty much owns the Big12-2 North.  I'll put this at the top of my 'must see' games for the day, and be fine with whomever wins it.  My gut wants to go with Big Red, my head is just way confused.  I'll go with Bo.
*
3:30 PM ET	No. 15 Arizona at UCLA (+9)* - Can the pistol take down a ranked AZ team?  IMO, yes.   Not just cover, but win.  Go Bruins.

*3:30 PM ET	Florida vs. Georgia* (-3)* - Whens the last time this was played with neither team being ranked?  It's been awhile.  Hell, most of the time they are _both_ ranked.  Shows how far they fell this year, and reflects that pretty much nobody outside of the Jacksonville Landing give a shit.  I'm tempted not to give one myself...maybe that's just pre-emptive emotions preparing for a loss.  I think UGA is poised to stomp FLA  and really cause this FLA team to implode.  I've spent too many weeks waiting for FLA to break out and show something, to not only be disappointed with performance, but be handed ugly losses.  We're not going to pull a magic rabbit out of our ass this week, not when UGA feels like it is starting to click.  UGA wins, 42 - 13 (that is IF we have our kicker back  ).

*6:00 PM ET	No. 1 Auburn at Mississippi (+7)* - Will #1 fall?  No.  And I honestly don't get the line being only 7 pts.  YES, Ole Miss has improved, but have you seen Cam Newton?  AUB wins big, 45 - 10.

*7:00 PM ET	No. 13 Stanford at Washington (+7)* - I'm not sure why I listed this one, other than maybe the close line is trying to tell me STAN is in for an upset.  But i don't buy that.  STAN 24 - WASH 0.

*7:00 PM ET	No. 25 Baylor at Texas (-7) *- So, when was the last time Baylor played at TX and was ranked?  Much less 'ahead' of TX in the polls.  I agree with the line this time, BAY 10 - TX 17.

*7:30 PM ET	No. 8 Utah at Air Force (+7)* - Can the Falcons pull the upset and derail one of the BCS busters?  This time the 7 pt line is holding me back from my enthusiasm on having AF win...but I'll at least take them to cover.  UT 24 - AF 21.  (But I want/hope AF pulls out the win)

*8:00 PM ET	No. 2 Oregon at USC (+6.5)* - Why list this one?  As much as I want USCw to suck, and they are 5-2 (2-2) and at home.  I suppose that's the reasoning for the close line.  Everyone has faith in Monte and thinks he can stifle that ORE offense.  I say no, and not just because I want to keep ORE ahead of the BCS busters - I have more faith in the Quack Attack than I do in any Lane Kiffen led team.  ORE 38 - USCw 20.

*8:00 PM ET	No. 11 Ohio State at Minnesota (+25.5)* - Why is this listed?  So the Bucknut fans don't whinge about a lack of respect.  But we all knew this was a W before the schedules were announced.

*8:00 PM ET	Michigan at Penn State (+3)* - Close matchup, not a high profile game for anyone's attention outside the Big10+2 faithful.  Honestly, I'm expecting the retard to light up PSU.  The question then becomes can PSU score enough against a non-existent MICH defense to keep it close.  Yes, but they can't win.  MICH 31 - PSU 24.


----------



## Pegasus

I almost expect USC to win this game, even though Oregon has been quite impressive.  If Oregon starts the game at their pace, I say they will win.  If USC stifles them even a little though, this leaves the window wide open!

Mizzou and Nebraska is also the game I'm most looking forward to...  %)


----------



## L O V E L I F E

when does usc get to start cheating again, and winning national titles?

college football is fun then.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Still grinding after the loss to LSU...found this






++++++++++++++++++++++



> This is the first time that both Florida and Georgia will be unranked in the Associated Press poll entering their matchup since 1979. Georgia won that game 33-10



Feels like old times 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Not sure how I feel about NCST beating FSU.  It doesn't help us, but I never really wish FSU well....  Hell, OU is the best team FSU will face this season, and we saw what happened there.

Actually, the lesson I'll take from this is to never look back....on my predictions.  I think I'd starve if I worked in Vegas.


----------



## axl blaze

> *8:00 PM ET	No. 11 Ohio State at Minnesota (+25.5)* - Why is this listed?  So the Bucknut fans don't whinge about a lack of respect.  But we all knew this was a W before the schedules were announced.



what does this even mean? it seems that you are deteriorating by Florida's three back-to-back losses  "why is this listed?" as in, why are they playing the game? because they have to, they are both in the same conference

why is it a night game, then? well tOSU only has three night games this year (Miami, Wisco, and Minn). other than that, most of their games have been an early game. I agree in a game between tOSU and Minn isn't going to be that exciting (when is the last time Minn ever bested tOSU?), but TV networks know that the hordes of Buckeyes fans that live all over the globe are going to tune in

they care about money, so a lot of viewers are going to help them out


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I knew Florida State was going to lose to NC State. As always, Florida State is an uber-talented team that suffers from poor coaching and variable motivation, similar to the Canes. I think it is worse with FSU though. I have never been sold on Jimbo as a good coach. He was basically running things before as they were falling apart under Bowden.

I'm still hoping that the Canes and Randy get things turned around this season and finish 12-2 with an ACC title and BCS bowl win. My head still tells me that we lose to Virginia Tech, however. By beating North Carolina it appears Shannon has done just enough to keep his job this year. Hopefully he wins out the rest of this season and brings some glory back to Miami, he is a very likeable person that I would hate to see fail.


----------



## axl blaze

that is a pretty crazy concept that Miami has a better chance of making it to a bowl game than tOSU, who solidly beat them

Miami can still win the average ACC. while the Bucks could share a Big Ten title (I think it would be their 6th straight), they are still looking up to Wisconsin and Michigan State, whom are both very very good teams

Miami should win the ACC, but The U just hasn't been able to stay consistent these past 4 years or so. they should be the top team in the ACC for sure


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> what does this even mean?



It means "Why am I listing it with games for discussion here (consideration for 'games of notice this week)?"  We acknowledge conference games have to be played....doesn't mean anyone other than fans of the teams involved care much, if at all.  Likewise, I'd struggle to post about the FLA-VAN game.  It's conference, has to be played, but _nobody_ is going to care 

3,4 - you seem torn, ready to replace Shannon for sinking the team, and then alternatively hoping he can return you guys to glory.  IMO, all he's going to do is sustain hopes while talent realizes he can't get them there....the program won't climb (in character=yes, in wins-prestige=no)...but when it comes to FSU, you've got your mind right.  Dumbo Fisher _has_ been driving the boat for a few years, so despite Bobby's name being on the big office, these have been Dumbo's recruits, Dumbo's play calling, and Dumbo's ineptitude.  He should have a shorter leash than most new head coaches, this isn't his first season running that Garnet and Gold ship aground


----------



## axl blaze

ohhh, ok. apologies for coming off aggressively if I sounded like it. I was just very confused, and it could have been taken many ways. I didn't think of it like that, as you could have just not _listed _it; because you are right, it's not a big deal at all. the Gophers look very bad, despite having a pretty good QB


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

TheLoveBandit said:


> It means "Why am I listing it with games for discussion here (consideration for 'games of notice this week)?"  We acknowledge conference games have to be played....doesn't mean anyone other than fans of the teams involved care much, if at all.  Likewise, I'd struggle to post about the FLA-VAN game.  It's conference, has to be played, but _nobody_ is going to care
> 
> 3,4 - you seem torn, ready to replace Shannon for sinking the team, and then alternatively hoping he can return you guys to glory.  IMO, all he's going to do is sustain hopes while talent realizes he can't get them there....the program won't climb (in character=yes, in wins-prestige=no)...but when it comes to FSU, you've got your mind right.  Dumbo Fisher _has_ been driving the boat for a few years, so despite Bobby's name being on the big office, these have been Dumbo's recruits, Dumbo's play calling, and Dumbo's ineptitude.  He should have a shorter leash than most new head coaches, this isn't his first season running that Garnet and Gold ship aground



You are pretty much right. A lot of Miami fans feel torn about Randy Shannon. He is a great guy, a former great defensive player here and was one of the greatest, if not the greatest, defensive coordinator in the country during his time here. It will be a sad and depressing day if/when he gets fired, because he really deserves some glory for all of the loyalty he had to this program. I can't say that there is a mediocre coach I have rooted for to succeed more.

One of the reasons I remain somewhat optimistic is because of the guys that are mentoring him. He has Bill Parcells and Jimmy Johnson helping him out every step of the way, and he has shown that he can change his style if something is not working. There is a learning curve involved when you are a first time head coach at a major program. He is also highly intelligent. I have to remain optimistic, after beating North Carolina there is almost no way he gets fired at the end of this season, barring a huge upset to horrible Virginia, Georgia Tech, or South Florida teams. The likely worst case scenario is that we finish with the same record we had last year, which would still buy him one more year.

He is a proven outstanding recruiter, finding 2 star players who are completely off the radar and turning them into outstanding football players. Asante Cleveland and Kelvin Cain are both playing pretty well as freshmen, and neither of them had offers from big time programs. The ability to find talent where nobody else sees it is what made Butch Davis and Jimmy Johnson such outstanding coaches.


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> the Gophers look very bad, despite having a pretty good QB



What? Weber blows. Maybe you assume he's okay because he's been starting since he was a freshman.

If you look at the Gopher QBs over the past 7 years(Asad-Abdul Kaliq, Bryan Cupito, and him), he would definitely be the worst. He sucks this year without Eric Decker.


----------



## melange

3 said:


> Congrats on beating the football powerhouse that is Duke.
> 
> How about them Canes. We beat North Carolina's backups!



nigga don't rain on my parade


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I hate football.


Jacory is injured and the Canes are down 14-0 against a shitty Virginia team. Shannon best be gone after this season.


----------



## Pegasus

^Yeah, some great games to start the day today...  8(  I have two games being broadcast right now, Illinois over Purdue 37-0 and Virginia over Miami 17-0...  SEC network has the best game on right now apparently (S Car vs. Tenn)... damn living in New England.

Edit- Tenn just threw a pick-6.  Goddamn it, I want to see some good games today!!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

This team is a disgrace to Miami football.


----------



## Pegasus

Oh man, what a weekend it is looking like!  

Florida is looking pretty good in the first half of this game so far...  Aaron Murray: nice comeback throw, though.  Maybe now your D will step up.


----------



## axl blaze

sucks that Jacory Harris got injured

Nebraska is looking good in currently topping Mizzou; they are going to be a great addition to the Big Ten

also sucks that Sparty is getting routed by the Hawkeyes at Iowa

the games are very mediocre today. tOSU at Minn shouldn't even be a game. maybe USC can upset Oregon? that would be a great turn of events in a rather boring day


----------



## Pegasus

^You should turn on Georgia vs. Florida!  I haven't looked at another game (save halftime) since the first TD.  Tie game right now, 24-24 with 9 minutes left.  It's definitely not mediocre!  (Though I agree about the rest of the day so far...)


----------



## Pander Bear

the Overtime loss after the rally to tie was not exactly devastating, but I was not happy. I'm glad murray settled down, but you can't throw INTs like that until you've got a farve-sized contract.


----------



## axl blaze

the Buckeyes really know how to beat down inferior opponents

and let me take a stand, while dodging some bullets. Minnesota's QB Adam Webster is not a bad QB. in fact, I will go as far to say that he is quite good and that he has a possibility of making it in the NFL. the fact of the matter is, how far can you take your talents when you have no talent surrounding you? how much can one's pocket passing skills be appreciated when half the time one is running for one's life, due to a missed offensive line block. don't even get me started on that dismal Minnesota defense

what little fans are left have taken against Adam Webster. I do not understand this concept. I can assure you, without Webster Minnesota would be much worst off - if you can imagine that

Webster is on the Big Ten All-Time Passing Board, a feat that is noticeable in the Big Ten because such esteemed players like the (now almighty) Drew Brees are sharing the spot


----------



## The Liberal Media

Utah to beat TCU at home next week.
Book it.

Utah will be 12-0 before blowing out some "bigger" team out in thier Bowl. 
Starting to become a familiar story.

Rumor that around 20 NFL scouts were at last nights Stanford-Washington game.
Luck probably made about $40 million, Locker may have lost $40 million


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Pegasus said:


> ^You should turn on Georgia vs. Florida!  I haven't looked at another game (save halftime) since the first TD.  Tie game right now, 24-24 with 9 minutes left.  It's definitely not mediocre!  (Though I agree about the rest of the day so far...)





Pander Bear said:


> the Overtime loss after the rally to tie was not exactly devastating, but I was not happy. I'm glad murray settled down, but you can't throw INTs like that until you've got a farve-sized contract.



Meh, MIZ-NEB was a surprising blowout, MSU-IA was a surprising blowout, and FLA-GA was a somewhat surprising close game.  All in all, not a great football day, IMO.

I actually DVR'd the FLA-GA game, but got updates on my iPhone while running around doing errands.  Elation at 21-7 replaced by serious wtf when tied 24-24.  Range of emotions, without even watching.....I think I would have killed my tv had I watched live.  As it was, one of my stops was at Dicks Sporting Goods and I was cussing at their TV when it was showing 'highlights'....got some weird looks from other customers 

I'll take the win, and I like the changes made (3 QB rotation, up-tempo offense, etc).  But we still suck and we're headed for another 10-3 season 'best case', though I suspect we lose to USCe and/or FSU (ugh!), and lose the SECCG (if we make it there), then get sent to a mid-level bowl game against a Big10+2 team...and lose, ugly 

I'm already looking at the roster for seniors, to figure out how next year will be 



axl blaze said:


> Webster is on the Big Ten All-Time Passing Board, a feat that is noticeable in the Big Ten because such esteemed players like the (now almighty) Drew Brees are sharing the spot



Odd, considering Big10+2 has historically been 3 yds and a cloud of dust - with the exception of Purdue's 'throw everywhere' approach.  Honestly, outside of the Big10+2, I'm not sure anyone's heard of Webster.  He's not in this article (top 25 big10 qbs in past 25 yrs), but that was before this season....and this season, he's sitting 5th in the conference for YPG, and 7th for ratings, while MN ranks ~5th for passing offense....?  Oh, I do see perhaps what you mean with this:



> With a three-yard pass to tight end Eric Lair in the second quarter, Minnesota Golden Gophers’ quarterback Adam Weber became just the fifth passer in Big Ten history to reach 10,000 career passing yards.
> 
> The other Big Ten quarterbacks to achieve this mark are Drew Brees (Purdue Boilermakers), Curtis Painter (also from Purdue), Brent Basanez (Northwestern), and Chuck Long (Iowa).



And that certainly is an accomplishment, to get 10k yards.  Congrats to him.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Having now won a game in 'meh' fashion....I still enjoy knowing they'll be a cover made for this year's "Whipped Puppy"






Overall record now at 39-46-2 in favor of UGA, with an 18-3 'recent' trend in favor of FLA  

Past Covers (sfw, just hidden for those that don't care):

*NSFW*:


----------



## Pander Bear

Floridas hurry up was a total failure, man.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Hey, only 2 wks (3 according y UM) to implement....earned 6 of the 9 penalties for the game (false starts).  So, it's a work in progress.  And, according to UM, it's there to stay....we can only get better!  That said, how'd you like the 3 card monte with QBs moving in and out of position :D  Pleased FLA fans quite a bit, with the 'wtf?' it does to defense trying to read the play.


----------



## Pander Bear

whatever works, you know? I don't know if that kind of system drives away recruits who want to make a name for themselves, or if it will encourage recruits with the assurance that they'll see some game time. Clearly, it works well enough. I don't think it upset the defense _totally_, but it did prevent grantham from essentially doing the same thing, plugging in unusual, cross-trained players at particular positions to create mismatches. I don't think beating a UGA team with a freshman QB, a new DC, et ctera et cetera is much of a vote of confidence for any radical changes, though.

Especially when you look at this game through the lens of how well positioned the UF offense was due to deflections and fumbles that the UGA offense gave up (or UF defense created, take your pick)


----------



## axl blaze

those Whipped Puppy faux mags are hilarious! I wish someone would do something like that for the Ohio State/Michigan rivalry. one could put some funny headlines on there

is it sad that I looked at the drug pic on my laptop and grabbed the screen? ... yes it is


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Um....anyone paying attention to the BCS conference champs, or bowl projections?  I mean, we all pretty much feel the BigEasy is null and void, and most of us feel the ACC is waning in value (right along with the East half of the SEC...god forbid whomever wins the SECEast wins the conference title and BCS Bid)....but have you looked lately?

Conference Standings
ACC - FSU on one side and for the other half ... VT (yes, the loser to JMU could be in a BCS bowl)
BigEasy - PIT (5-3), unless they lose 2 games and let SYR take it .... 
Big10+2 - MSU and tOSU face of on NOV 20....but tOSU also has to get past IA
Big12-2 - NEB/MIZZ in the North....Baylor in the South, who could take their bid
Punk10 - ORE (no real surprise.....I think we can all accept that, with how they are playing)
SUCk - AU has to get past AL in the Iron Bowl...then face off against the East winner who could be a 3 (or 4, depending on the FSU game) loss FLA or USCe

Weak 9 Bowl Projections
NC - AL/ORE vs TCU
Sugar - AU/AL vs WISC/BSU
Orange - VT vs TCU/Au
Fiesta - NEB/OU vs PIT
Rose - MSU vs BSU/STAN

..... other than the NC, and posibly the Sugar Bowl (sans WISC, IMO), it will be an ugly bowl season


----------



## Pander Bear

if my team isn't playing well, a shit bowl season suits me fine


----------



## HighonLife

TheLoveBandit said:


> I suspect we lose to FSU (ugh!), .



Yea i get that feelin yall will too


----------



## TheLoveBandit

3 said:


> Just imagine how scary a Peterson led Miami team would be. Nobody is better at finding talent under rocks and getting his boys fired up like he is. The rest of the country would shit their pants.



Does anyone think he would consider MINN?  I hear they are putting him at the top of their list.  I don't know what they can offer for pay, but he ought do as well, or better for recruiting than he did at BSU and he will be in a legitimate conference where if he wins....he's proven himself (as opposed to ACC where it may be too easy for him).

I dunno, I still think MIA is a better choice for him....but it's fun to entertain thoughts of what he'd do to the Big10+2.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Week 10.....hoo-rah... 


*THU*
*7:30 PM ET	Georgia Tech at No. 22 Virginia Tech (-13)* - Upset?  Maybe, but I don't know, and won't know until I see the score Friday....not worth watching, except for cheering against VT, and by extension all of the ACC's BCS clout and BSU's 'quality win'.

*FRI*
*8:00 PM ET	UCF at Houston (+2)* - playoff for BigEast invite? :D

*SAT*
*12:00 PM ET	No. 9 Wisconsin at Purdue (+20)* - Upset?  No.   WISC 31 - PUR 10
*12:30 PM ET	No. 21 Baylor at No. 17 Oklahoma State	(-7.5)* - Bears are still climbing, and face a decent challenge now in our first top25 matchup (verBig12-2) of the day.  BAY 24 - OSU 17
*3:30 PM ET	No. 3 TCU at No. 5 Utah (+5)* - 'THE' game of the day.  Don't they have Gameday there?  I'll go TCU 31 - UT 20....but for some reason my gut wants to pick UT with the upset...but my head says TCU is real, UT might not be.
*3:30 PM ET	No. 6 Alabama at No. 10 LSU (+6.5)* - 'THE" game of the day, (vSEC) ... Les Miles has _got to_ run out of luck sometime.  And Saban doesn't win by luck.  AL 28 - LSU 10
*3:30 PM ET	No. 7 Nebraska at Iowa State (+18.5)* - Let's review, ISU > TX > NEB....so, should NEB be concerned?  Um, no.  NEB 41 - ISU 13
*3:30 PM ET	Northwestern at Penn State (-6)* - only noted for Joe Pa's 400th Div 1-A win.  Whoopie!!!!  Now friggin sit down and retire.   NW 13 - PSU 31
*7:00 PM ET	No. 18 Arkansas at No. 19 South Carolina (-4)* Another top25 matchup (vSEC2.0) for the weekend, though I'm not sure anyone outside the SEC (and primarily the EAST...actually, just in Gainesville) care about it.  ARK 38 - USCe 34.  Yes, I'm going upset on this one.
*7:00 PM ET	Oregon State at UCLA (+5)* Meh, somewhat interesting PAC10 game.  We'll pull for the Bruins and say OSU 28  - UCLA 31.  And yes, part of that prediction is based on OSU being a 'quality win' for TCU and BSU   But also in that I'm pulling for LapDawg's team to finally matter  
*8:00 PM ET	No. 15 Arizona at No. 13 Stanford (-9.5)* Yet one more top25 matchup (verPAC10) for the day.  Should be a decent game.  We'll go AZ 14 - STAN 24
*8:00 PM ET	Tennessee at Memphis (+20.5)* - I sooo want to pick MEM.  Ok, I will.  TENN 17 - MEM 21
*10:30 PM ET	Arizona State at USC (-5.5)* Meh....always good to pull for another loss for Lane.  ASU 17 - USC 13.


I'm sorry, where were the ACC, Big10+2, and BigE 'top25 matchups'?  Oh yeah ... ACC only has 3 teams in there (tops is VT at #22), BigE has has zero ranked teams, and the Big10+2 has four (tops is WISC at #9) but they just happened to not matchup this weekend.


----------



## axl blaze

Peterson would do great at Minnesota, I think his style fits right into what the Big Ten brings to the table when they feature elite teams. for some reason, the Golden Gopher job has been attracting some interest around the media. it would be nice if they could return to some sort of prominence, they definitely have the facilities now with their new stadium and work-out center

I've heard of a lot of crazy names being rumored to have interest. the most interesting was Mark Richt of UGA


----------



## TheLoveBandit

HAH..... It wouldn't surprise me if Richt runs out of good graces in UGA, then again he may be kept for several years, who knows.  Would he go to MINN?  I dunno, but just the thought of it cracks me up.

I've also heard mention of our D-Line coach, Dan McCarney, being considered.  That would probably hurt UF (given the large amount of staff turnover we've been suffering in recent years)....but we'll see if it shakes out.

Last name I'll put out there that I've heard going around .... wait for it .... Phil Fulmer.  That would be a decent fit for him and the school....but from the article, he seems to have pulled his name from consideration.  How hilarious would that be?  At least from the perspective of someone, like me, who hates TN?


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha at Phillip Fulmer. it would be even more hilarious than Ron Zook to Illinois

you know your career is taking a downward trend as soon as you pick up a Big Ten cellar dwellar (that isn't Northwestern. for what they're worth, they actually are a stand-up bottom feeder type team)


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

From what I have heard, Randy Shannon will be a candidate at Minn at the end of the year. I'm pretty sure he is gone this season and Minn has put his name out there. 


You better pray you do not hire him, although he is a good recruiter.


----------



## axl blaze

IDK he can't do any worst than Minnesota is doing right now. I don't think the Minn powers that be are so disillusioned that they think they will be doing anything like winning Big Ten titles. I'm sure they just don't want their program to be the probably the worst team in Division 1, which Minnesota most certainly is

people here like to put down the Big Ten for whatever reasons, but it's tough in the Big Ten, unless you are the perpetual powerhouses. just look at this year. Michigan State, Ohio State, Wisconsin, and Iowa are all legit teams

I think Iowa is playing the best right now. Ricky "the True American Hero" Stanzi should be getting some more Heisman love. the Hawkeyes were one blocked extra point, and one horrible 2: 00 minutes of clock management from being king of the Big Ten hill

I really hope tOSU can go into Iowa City unscathed. they look great. thankfully whenever Iowa plays tOSU the Hawkeyes usually shit brix like they are starstruck or something

Big Ten teams being starstruck against tOSU really is their biggest in-conference weapon. it's like if the Buckeyes rack up an early lead than the Big 10 opponent will just sink not swim. funny if the said conference teams somehow pulls out a couple early TDs, they end up usually winning the game in the end...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

People were putting down the Big 10 a couple years ago because they really were a shit conference. This year, it is much better than it has been, and anybody who puts it down is simply denying reality. 

I used to stand up for the ACC when it was an ok conference and not nearly as bad as the perception of it was, but this year the MWC might actually be better than it. There are too many sleeping giants such as Miami and FSU in the ACC to say that it should not be an automatic qualifier, however. When both of these programs get their shit together, it will be a very tough conference to get through.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Anyone here about the big Cameron Newton story?

$200k. Holy shit. 

When it happens to Peterson and LSU, can I get my Bluelight credit for being the first to say it would happen?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

You talking about the Camburglar?








Don't know if it is true.  Wouldn't surprise me either way.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i wish fulmer never got fired from UT.  i love that guy.  fuck you haters.

nesbit broke his arm last night, probably time for him to start thinking about a career selling insurance.


----------



## smotpoker

what a surprise...Yet another sec player getting into trouble. And this time it's Reggie Bush'ish.

200 k? If this is true Auburn should get canned like USC did. This is also a sad sad tale of the times we live in. The leading Heisman Candidate is a guy who got  busted stealing another students computer, was cornered by the police and threw the computer out the window. Now we find out he's getting payed to play at Auburn,.

Yes folks, this is the leading Heisman Trophy candidate. I know the award is given for your on the field accomplishments, but they took Bush's Heisman away because he broke the rules, I fully expect the NCAA won't let Newton keep one if he wins it.

Or maybe they will, seeing as how they seem to turn their back to anything the SEC does. 

Florida has over 30 players arrested since Meyer took over, Georgia is full of thugs, Tennessee's players got staph infections because they don't know how to take showers properly, Ole Miss has a felon as their starting QB, I mean seriously where the fuck does it stop in this conference???

In my 18 years of following college football, I can never remember a time when there was so much corruption and rule breaking in all of college football, let alone a single conference.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

smotpoker said:


> what a surprise...Yet another sec player getting into trouble. And this time it's Reggie Bush'ish.
> 
> 200 k? If this is true Auburn should get canned like USC did. This is also a sad sad tale of the times we live in. The leading Heisman Candidate is a guy who got  busted stealing another students computer, was cornered by the police and threw the computer out the window. Now we find out he's getting payed to play at Auburn,.
> 
> Yes folks, this is the leading Heisman Trophy candidate. I know the award is given for your on the field accomplishments, but they took Bush's Heisman away because he broke the rules, I fully expect the NCAA won't let Newton keep one if he wins it.
> 
> Or maybe they will, seeing as how they seem to turn their back to anything the SEC does.
> 
> Florida has over 30 players arrested since Meyer took over, Georgia is full of thugs, Tennessee's players got staph infections because they don't know how to take showers properly, Ole Miss has a felon as their starting QB, I mean seriously where the fuck does it stop in this conference???
> 
> In my 18 years of following college football, I can never remember a time when there was so much corruption and rule breaking in all of college football, let alone a single conference.



+1

Although you should be careful what you wish for as far as enforcement. Ohio State could probably get into some trouble too.

One of the reasons things like this piss me off so much is because my school can't do it anymore. The NCAA is always watching over Miami and its boosters so paying players is almost impossible. It gives every school but us that competetive advantage. USC and Auburn will likely join that boat soon enough.


----------



## axl blaze

meh besides Maurice Clarett being a thug and a little controversy with Troy Smith, I'm not too worried about the dirtiness of Ohio State's program. sure, as I've said before, I think that all of college football programs are corrupt in some level - tOSU is a little more wholesome

in Jim Tressel's world, you would earn an infraction for not closing the door behind you when you enter a house

LSU phreek's animooted gif over Cam "the Laptop" Newton






I agree with Pander in that I wish all my college football news was brought to my attention via their pics


----------



## axl blaze

which games should I watch today? right now I'm thinking Arkansas VS South Carolina and Stanford VS Arizona have the potential to be solid. all in all, another week of possible NCAA football boredom


----------



## Pegasus

^Stanford vs. Arizona, TCU vs. Utah, and LSU vs. Bama are my games that I plan to watch today (big suprise on the last one, huh?   ).  

Illinois vs. Michigan is actually an interesting game, though very lacking in defense.  It also really pains me to see schools at Michigan's level not being able to make a 39-yard field goal.  Their starting kicker is now 4-for-9 on the year...

Don't look now, but Purdue is beating Wisconsin and Indiana is beating Iowa...


----------



## Pegasus

smotpoker said:


> Florida has over 30 players arrested since Meyer took over, Georgia is full of thugs, Tennessee's players got staph infections because they don't know how to take showers properly, Ole Miss has a felon as their starting QB, I mean seriously where the fuck does it stop in this conference???
> 
> In my 18 years of following college football, I can never remember a time when there was so much corruption and rule breaking in all of college football, let alone a single conference.



Football has "thugs"...  This is well-known.  It's not just the SEC, look at the damn NFL!


----------



## Kenickie

lol

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=5770994

how many louisiana stereotypes can we fit into one 45 second video??

apparently like a million

plastic cups of jim beam we keep it real


----------



## The Liberal Media

This game is gonna be EPIC.

Jordan Wynn for the Heisman 

Well, In all seriousness My vote goes to Andrew Luck, but a decent game for Wynn and he has to be in with an outside shout. Utah never  really got going last year, but they match up  very well with TCU , and IF they win, I wont really consider it an upset.

STUPID clocks going back and forth, I just missed the first 10 mins of the game. WTF.

Utah down 7-0, pick it up  guys !!!!!


----------



## The Liberal Media

Fuck TCU


----------



## The Liberal Media

Carbon copy of last years game.
Utah just hasnt shown up.

Fair play to TCU, They came to play.


----------



## The Liberal Media

WOW.
Just wow. 
37-0.

TCU would whoop Oregon,Boise St, and any cupcake from the SEC who turns up, at this rate.

Mighty Impressive.
They are the real deal.

That shit was like a Superbowl.
So much hype and game over after 1 quarter.


----------



## axl blaze

I dunno, I think TCU can compete with anybody defensively, but I think other big bad schools from the qualifying conferences would find their offense mediocre


----------



## The Liberal Media

axl blaze said:


> I dunno, I think TCU can compete with anybody defensively, but I think other big bad schools from the qualifying conferences would find their offense mediocre



Utah hung  VERY tough with Nike U last year (on the road), This year Nike U is rolling.... and for the last 2 years TCU bitchslapped Utah.

TCU is the real deal.


----------



## Pegasus

^We'll have to see about all that.  SEC cupcakes?  I think you misunderstand what "cupcake" means...

LSU was on top of their game tonight...  Fucking sucks, but they were.


----------



## Droppersneck

sweet I won 50 bucks and I didnt even need LSU to win. Gr8t game


----------



## Kenickie

Pegasus said:


> ^We'll have to see about all that.  SEC cupcakes?  I think you misunderstand what "cupcake" means...
> 
> LSU was on top of their game tonight...  Fucking sucks, but they were.





eat it bama


----------



## Pander Bear

Ute fan living in Berkley, CA knows fuckall about football, sorry man.


----------



## Hypnotik1

Yea Miles outcoached the immortal Saban.....

Miles made some great calls and they all played out well.....and most importantly....our QB's showed up today for the frist time all season....what a diff having decent QB play makes on our team....

Bama didnt play bad...just not good enough....


----------



## Kenickie

don't make excuses for Bama

saban doesn't need them


----------



## The Liberal Media

Pander Bear said:


> Ute fan living in Berkley, CA knows fuckall about football, sorry man.



Quite the informed response I would have expected. 8)

If you dont think TCU is a legit contender after yesterday, then you probably dont really watch too much football. on that form they can beat anyone.

PS Andrew Luck for the Heisman.


----------



## Pander Bear

i do think they're a legit contender, and they're my perennial favorite from the lonesome, sad conferences. Lets not rewrite history-- I was commenting on this bullshit:



> TCU would whoop Oregon,Boise St, and any cupcake from the SEC who turns up, at this rate.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Pander Bear said:


> i do think they're a legit contender, and they're my perennial favorite from the lonesome, sad conferences. Lets not rewrite history-- I was commenting on this bullshit:



Not BS imho.

Sec is vastly overated IMHO. And has been for a long while.

I am still a doubter of LSU.  offense has looked the same regardless of who they have played...including crapfest against UT. Alabama's Defense isn't anywhere like last years as Saban has admitted himself. 

Sometimes these high profile SEC games turn into conservative "don't make a mistake" affairs, and all the so called experts salivate at the "closeness" of the games and the competitivness. when in reality its just poor football and no execution.

If you watch Pac 10 Ball you see that generally teams like USC,Oregon, and recently Stanford are playing at a much higher level than anything the SEC has to offer ( just my opinion again) How bad did USC strut into town and kick Auburns butt a few yrs ago? Its not like its a recent thing.

I thought Alabama played that way , ie conservative and counting on LSU not being able to make any plays on O.
Well LSU did in between countless runs on 3rd and long that went nowhere. 
They still don't know what they are doing on offense as a system.Its a joke. It's like  Miles shuffles them in and out of the game randomly.


----------



## Kenickie

^ thinks that the SEC is only Bama, LSU and Auburn?? And perhaps doesn't understand the meaning of cupcake...


----------



## The Liberal Media

Kenickie said:


> ^ thinks that the SEC is only Bama, LSU and Auburn?? And perhaps doesn't understand the meaning of cupcake...




You forgot FloriDUH 

Ironically ,I do think Urban Meyer is the best coach in CF right now.

The cupcake statement stands, vastly overated conference full of boorish fans who dont know thier arse from a first down.

Need proof ??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSTukGu-Ut4


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Disclaimer - die hard Florida, and strong SEC in general, fan speaking....



The Liberal Media said:


> ....
> 
> If you watch Pac 10 Ball you see that generally teams like USC,Oregon, and recently Stanford are playing at a much higher level than anything the SEC has to offer ( just my opinion again) How bad did USC strut into town and kick Auburns butt a few yrs ago? Its not like its a recent thing.
> 
> ...
> 
> It's like  Miles shuffles them in and out of the game randomly.



On the overhype of SEC in the media, I would agree with you somewhat.  It gets hard for me to believe that we keep 5-7 teams ranked nearly all the time - that smells of either an awesomely unstoppable conference, or the media enjoying the kool-aid.  I try to temper it by thinking, all these voters aren't SEC fanboys, they have to be taking a less biased approach....they keep ranking out teams, so we must be better than _*I*_ think.....hell, I look at our OOC against real teams, or at least teams from BCS conferences, and we do okay, but not 'omigod awesomely unstoppable'   = SEC is over rated, IMO.

However, you want to argue PAC10 strength, and hold up a USCw-AUB game as your point of argument?  Was that the 2002 season (AU went 9-4, USCw 11-2), or the 2003 season (AU 8-5, USCw 12-1)?  I'm wondering, because most of us are talking about *this* year....you know, the one where USCw had to hang on against UVA.  U-fucking-VA!

But your comment was, "teams like USC,Oregon, and recently Stanford are ... Its not like its a recent thing."  Oregon has been a top tier team for awhile, I'm not going to argue that.  And USCw has been a top program for most of Pete's time there.  Stanford, as you point out, is recent....but it isn't a recent thing?  I r confuzed.   Still, over the past 5, hell even 10 years, I'd take the SEC over the PAC10 in nearly every matchup top-to-bottom.  Hell, the PAC10 can't even sniff the BCS NC's we've been winning for the last 4 yrs straight (oh, that's a recent thing....).  Anywho, take your 3rd best PAC10 and put 'em against the 3rd best SEC, in any of those years, tell me honestly who'd win on nuetral ground?  Take the 7th best teams from any year....who'd win?  Seriously?  In all those matchups, I sincerely see the SEC winning 70+%.  Not blowouts, but definitely wins.  Any way you want to stack it, SEC >>> PAC10 over the past few years.

Les Miles?  Freaking nutjob.  I just have images of him in a straight jacket getting shock therapy as his off-season personal regimen.  The only thing you can count on with him is that he won't make sense....but you can't take him out back an shoot him, to put him out of your misery....yet. 




The Liberal Media said:


> Ironically ,I do think Urban Meyer is the best coach in CF right now.



You must be loony.  I eat, live, and breath FL football....and until the UGA game UM has been out of touch and it's shown with our coaching and players.  He's just now waking up and getting back into things, but to have made that kind of mistake (leaning on assistants who can't do what he can)....no, he's a step or two behind Saban, who I'd put at the top of the coaching pile these past few years.  

You said right now.  Ok, right now, Saban is sitting with 2 losses and looks on the brink of crying about his team being unfairly compared to last year's squad (cry me a river 8) ).  Right now, I'd probably go with ORE's head coach, in that he's got a system that has continued despite graduation and player turnover, that has steadily grown to dominate their conference (USCw gave them an honest fight when USCw was good, Ore ST also plays them well - but that's a serious rivalry), but all in all, I'd want him as my coach over anyone else.

Urban's probably hurt a bit in that he's lost his best OC (Dan Mullen to head coach MSU) and his best DC (Charlie Strong ot head coach L'ville), and had a lot of other key coaches leave, so transitions in staff tend to hurt a team and reflect on the head coach - maybe I'm being hard on him.  But all in all, given a choice of today's head coaches, I'd take Chip Kelly and his staff.  Behind him I'd have the likes of Saban, Meyer, and even Mack Brown (something is rotten in TX, but overall, their program has shown the strength and durability of a top program).  Note, Tressel is *not* on that list.  Sorry, Buckeye fans, I know you may appreciate the solid, top level conference championship program he runs, but even you don't have a lot of warm love for someone so plain, honest, and good....you want someone a little more exciting, dangerous, and perhaps insane - dontchya?


----------



## Pander Bear

the funny thing is that mark richt is exciting and zesty to fans who live under the gray reign of tressel.  Glad you wrote that, tlb, because I couldn't be bothered to answer nonsense with sense.


----------



## axl blaze

it only makes sense, Mark Richt is perhaps the perfect anti-theses to Jim Tressel

but if he were in the Big Ten, he would also fail miserably against The Governor, like Big Ten teams do most of the time


----------



## Pander Bear

> it only makes sense, Mark Richt is perhaps the perfect anti-theses to Jim Tressel


wouldnt that be dennis rodman or rupaul or something?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I need to come back an apologize for that last post.  I was in a pissy mood, and obviously looking to pick a fight.  

However, I stand by my opinion that the SEC is over-rated/loved by the media.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, but even though this is a down year for the SEC they still have some solid performers week-in and week-out in LSU, Auburn, South Carolina, and Bama

the Big Ten is equally as impressive with tOSU, Wisconsin, Michigan State, and Iowa

the stand-out teams in the Pac-10 are of course Oregon, and then perhaps Stanford and Arizona. but the last two are stretching it

the Big 12 is delivering with Missouri, Nebraska, and Oklahoma

as far as strength of conference I would pick the SEC or Big Ten this year, because they have four teams that appear above-average, while the other conferences do not appear to be as well-rounded


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, but even though this is a down year for the SEC they still have some solid performers week-in and week-out in LSU, Auburn, South Carolina, and Bama

the Big Ten is equally as impressive with tOSU, Wisconsin, Michigan State, and Iowa

the stand-out teams in the Pac-10 are of course Oregon, and then perhaps Stanford and Arizona. but the last two are stretching it

the Big 12 is delivering with Missouri, Nebraska, and Oklahoma

as far as strength of conference I would pick the SEC or Big Ten this year, because they have four teams that appear above-average, while the other conferences do not appear to be as well-rounded


----------



## rollEpollE

Fucking Bama, I swear. That game didn't go like I had hoped. Not even close. I figured with an off week to get our shit together, we would beat the crap out of LSU. Boy was I wrong. 
Heart breaking really. 

FUCK FUCK FUCK..

And on top of that, my boss, who knows nothing about football and doesn't give a shit about it, comes in wearing an LSU hat this morning. I could have killed him. Bastard.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Random bits....


Winner this week between USCe and FLA will go to the conference championship, with a shot to get dick stomped by AU or piss everyone off by getting the Sugar Bowl bid.  The winner will also be the _only_ SEC East team with a winning conference record   All the rest will have 4+ conference losses.

USA Today (Coaches Poll, not used in BCS) has what team from the state of Florida ranked highest?  Your choices are FSU, MIA, FLA, USF, and UCF.......UCF #23.  In fairness, all the polls show FLA and UCF ranked #22 or higher, and the others not ranked at all.  Yeah, power state for Footabll, ain't it?

Only the Zooker could score 65 pts and lose 

After 10 weeks, we find SYR is the only BigEasy team that is bowl eligible.  And they have how many bowl tie-ins?

After Week 10, the *Week 10 ESPN Stats & Info Conference Power Rankings*:



		Code:
	

[B][U]Conference 	AP Rank 	Computers Rank 	Final Rating 	Final Ranking 	Rt Change[/U][/B]
SEC 		1 		3 		95.5 		1 		1.3
Big Ten 	2 		4 		91.9 		2 		4.4
Pac-10 		3 		2 		89.7 		3 		-0.3
Big 12 		4 		1 		83.9 		4 		-3.2
MWC 		5 		6 		67.8 		5 		-7.8
WAC 		6 		7 		57.1 		6 		3.5
ACC 		7 		5 		37.5 		7 		1.4
Big East 	9 		8 		22.5 		8 		0.2
C-USA 		8 		9 		18.9 		9 		0.2
MAC 		10 		10 		14.7 		10 		0.2
Sun Belt 	11		11 		9.8 		11 		-0.1


with this cool summary, reflecting the Big10+2 vs Punk10 comments above, and my remarks about the BigEasy (bold emphasis by me)


> The Big Ten has overtaken the Pac-10 once again for the number two spot in our conference rankings. The Big Ten's top four (Wisconsin, Ohio State, Michigan State and Iowa) all increased their AP vote total and are now all inside the AP top 13.
> 
> *The Pac-10, on the other hand, only has two schools inside the AP top 17*. It does have a small advantage with the computers, but will need one or two of its schools to rise in the human polls to challenge the Big Ten.
> 
> For the first time this season, Conference USA has overtaken the Big East in AP voting points. *UCF has more AP voting points than the entire Big East Conference*, which is interesting as the Knights have recently been rumored as part of the potential Big East expansion. The computers have kept the Big East ahead of Conference USA ... for now.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah TLB that essentially backs up what I said above. however, you actually provide solid scientific, empirical proof. thank for that

also, I didn't think of how hilarious it would be for FLA/USCe to beat Auburn in the SEC Championship Game. hey, you have to be pretty pumped that at least FLA has a shot to win the conference? I know I am, as a Buckeyes fan, after that degrading Wisco loss. thanks Michigan State


----------



## Pegasus

Going into last week, the SEC West had 5 teams ranked, and probably still does (haven't seen the new rankings yet)...  That West Division of the SEC had more ranked teams than any other entire conference.  The SEC is definitely the strongest conference this year.  


*Just looked at rankings:  


- No. 2 Auburn
- No. 6 LSU
- No. 12 Alabama
- No. 15 Arkansas
- No. 18 Mississippi State
- No. 22 South Carolina
- No. 24 Florida


Just look at that!  5 teams in the SEC West ranked 18 or higher.  Florida (SEC East) also jumped into the top 25 as they deserve after their recent performance...  

Bama plays all 6 of the other current SEC Top 25 teams this year...  The strength of their schedule in particular is remarkable.


----------



## axl blaze

best trick play ever

any chance it might work in the college level?


----------



## axl blaze

Pegasus said:


> - No. 2 Auburn
> - No. 6 LSU
> - No. 12 Alabama
> - No. 15 Arkansas



for the sake of arguing with you, I would say that the Big Ten could go toe-to-toe with these guys, and perhaps beat them

again, for the sake of hypothetical Big Ten VS SEC arguing... lets take your top 4 and play them out against the Big Ten's top 4
*
Auburn VS tOSU* - maybe some say that tOSU isn't the Big Ten's best team, but I think they are (barring a loss to Iowa in a couple weeks), and they will go to the Rose Bowl again. who do you all think wins this game? it would be entertaining as hell. I'm going to take the Buckeyes because I'm a homer. I wouldn't be shocked if Auburn won

*LSU VS Wisco* - I'm going to have to take Wisconsin on this one. first off, Wisconsin has made a living in the bowl season in beating SEC teams. although I respect LSU enormously for their defensive prowess, Wisconsin plays football in the true way of the Big Ten. with corn-fed NFL-bound linemen and two pounding RBs

*Alabama VS Iowa* - would be a great game! hot damn, all this talk actually makes me wish NCAA football took a page out of NCAA basketball and did those ACC VS Big Ten type tourneys. Iowa has a Heisman-caliber QB in Ricky "True American" Stanzi, but I think Bama wins

*Arkansas VS Michigan State* - Arkansas might have a QB who I think will be an NFL star, but he still makes rookie type mistakes in the clutch. Sparty is my feel good team this year, and I am taking them

so I have 3-1 Big Ten. what's so sexy about these match-ups is that I could see it going the other way, 3-1 SEC easily

thoughts thoughts thoughts


----------



## Pegasus

Hmm...  I have SEC 3-1 at least in those games.  LSU is the only team I'd see possibly losing, though they could easily win if they keep their game together liike they did vs. Bama.  

Come on now, Arkansas can take Sparty!


----------



## axl blaze

it's tough to say. what I can say is that finally the SEC is at a normal college football conference level of talent and operation. it's about time they were knocked off of cloud nine


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Week 11....Boo-Ya

*Thu*
*7:30 PM ET	Pittsburgh at Connecticut (+5.5)* - PITT rolling to the Big East crown.  Yawn.

*Fri*
*9:00 PM ET	No. 4 Boise State at Idaho (+34.5)* - Friday night game ... screaming "Look at me!  Look at me! (I need fan love to get ahead of TCU)...and no matter how big the score, you don't move ahead of TCU. 

*Sat*
*12:00 PM ET	Miami (FL) at Georgia Tech (+3)* - Battle for second in the Coastal Division...actually, with the win, MIA puts itself in position to play VT next for the Coastal crown and a spot in the conference championship (also a game against UNC for MIA).  Hurricanes keeping the hope alive...and while I want to see GT pull off the upset, I'm thinking MIA 28 - GT 17.

*12:30 PM ET	No. 24 Kansas State at No. 17 Missouri (-13)* - Top 25 matchup, only non-SEC one this week.  Line looks about right to me, I'll go KSU 10 - MIZZ 24.

*2:30 PM ET	No. 14 Utah at Notre Dame (+5.5)* - Mainly here because I still pull for the ND coach, but I loathe the team.  Time for a beatdown from the Utes, UT 38 - ND 17

*3:30 PM ET	Georgia at No. 2 Auburn (-8)* - the line keeps moving, and at times taken off the boards in Vegas due to questions about Cam Newton.  With Newton, UGA 13 - AU 35, without Newton, UGA 17 - AU 24.

*3:30 PM ET	Penn State at No. 9 Ohio State (-18)* - Feels like old timers day at the ball field, genial and polite, handshakes, old style Big10+2 game where PSU gets left behind mid 2nd quarter and Tressel does his best not to make it embarassing.  PSU 10 - tOSU 24

*3:30 PM ET	Texas Tech at No. 16 Oklahoma (-14.5)* - Is OU climbing back into things, or will they stub their toe once more?  TT 14 - OU 35

*3:30 PM ET	No. 20 Virginia Tech at North Carolina (+3.5)* - Hrm....maybe my upset of the weekend....or not.  Again, pivotal game in determining who from the Coastal division gets into the ACC CG.  VT 21 - UNC 18.

*3:30 PM ET	Syracuse at Rutgers (+3)* - SYR is fighting for the BigEasy crown, and will have no issues with lowly RUT.  SYR 24 - RUT 10.

*7:00 PM ET	No. 25 Texas A&M at Baylor (+3)* - Ah....bouncing in and out of the Top25.  Who is ranked next week?  ATM 13 - BAY 10.

*7:15 PM ET	No. 19 Mississippi State at No. 12 Alabama (-13)* - Top 25 matchup v2 (first of two for SEC).  Actually, this may be a bit more interesting, since AL isn't the same team from last year (in a bad way) and MSU isn't either (in a much improved way).  Given the game is in Tuscaloosa, I'll go MSU 14 - AL 27.

*7:15 PM ET	No. 23 South Carolina at No. 22 Florida (-6.5)* - Top 25 matchup v3 (second SEC).  This one is for the East Division crown and a ticket to get your ass kicked in ATL.  Will USCe crumble as they've done every year, or is THIS finally the year for the 'ol ball coach?  I can say Meyer is getting the team and fanbase heavily stirred up with the importance of winning this game, and while I believe USCe is much better than years past and have a decent chance (they won't implode, IMO), FLA is on the right track and will hit this game with the right energy and focus.  USCe 24 - FLA 38.

*7:30 PM ET	No. 1 Oregon at California (+19.5)* - I'm still pulling for your Bears, LapDawg, but ORE is too much.  ORE 42 - CAL 20.

*7:30 PM ET	No. 6 Stanford at Arizona State (+5)* - ASU wants to matter, but they can't when it comes to STAN.  STAN 28 - ASU 6.
*
8:00 PM ET	No. 10 Oklahoma State at Texas (+5.5)* - Woe is the Longhorns, will they lose to both Oklahoma teams?  Will they lose a fourth home game this season?  Excuse me, a FIFTH home game this season?  Yes.  The South Division leader will kick the ass of the South Division cellar dweller, and hard - for years of losses.  Kick 'em when their down, cowboys (not that I have spite for TX, honestly).  OSU 21 - TX 10.  With the loss, TX has to beat FAU (highly probable) and ATM (possible) to be bowl eligible. 

*8:00 PM ET	USC at No. 18 Arizona  (-4)* - I hate Lane.  USCw 10 - AZ 17.


----------



## hair-O'winn

*don't get me started oops too late, now you're in trouble. be prepare for a duck-rant*



The Liberal Media said:


> TCU would whoop Oregon



wow, you're retarded man...

 the Oregon cheerleaders would fuck up TCU, let alone DT and LMJ.

Have you even seen an Oregon game *THIS* year? (we're not talking about last year.. the pac-10 defending champion Ducks are about 5x better with DT than we were with "Ole Missoli") 
well, you will see one soon. we'll be in YOUR BACKYARD in two days. talk to me saturday night after the golden-showers get bitch-slapped at home by the best team in the country.. i wonder how many points DT and LMJ will pound into your ass before you people realize.  



the only argument all you fucking duck-haters can spew out of your know-nothing mouths are the bullshit "SoS" argument.. you know how tired everyone on the west coast is of hearing that bullshit?
try playing USC at the memorial coliseum every other year... or UW in Husky Stadium... 'Zona either at home OR on the road, stanford? oregon state?  oh well, hopefully that argument will finally die when Oregon demolishes Camburglar Newton and his team of no-defense, 3rd string tackle-dummies in the NC... assuming they don't get their tiger-striped asses handed to them by the Tide. (this is the only time you'll EVER see me rooting for 'Bama, ever! go tide!) In which case, we may get to live your little bullshit fantasy dream-world where TCU has a slight chance in hell of "whooping" a team that so far hasn't scored less than 42 points in a single game and happens to be 1st overall in ppg,  5th overall in rush ypg, and 13th in points allowed... but oh yeah, you claim that the pac-10 aint shit, so we just run up points on all of our second-rate opponents, right? and yet you're talking up a bullshit Mtn West team with a schedule that makes the Pac-10 look like the NFL? 

you hate on the pac-10, and talk up utah? you really HONESTLY think that the Utes are going to be ANY higher than 10th in the Pac-12 next year? honestly?? that's as high as i'll give them, cause i'm sure they can beat Wazzu and Colorado.



Pander Bear said:


> Ute fan living in Berkley, CA knows fuckall about football, sorry man.



+1 hahah, niice.



oh yeah!...

...andrew luck for heisman?? he'll need a whole lot (of luck that is!)

bro,

 SOPHOMORE Darron Thomas, in his first year as starting qb, is doing better than your JUNIOR QB, (who's been starting what.. 2... 3 years?) and he was supposed to be the third string back-up QB this year!

anyways, Andrew Luck has NO CHANCE... LMJ is your real Heisman contender.  it's kinda funny when a player's bad day still nets 140 yds and 3 touchdowns, and a team's bad day still results in 522 yards of offense, 31 first downs, and a 37 point lead.   *aaaaand breathe* ahhh


----------



## hair-O'winn

TheLoveBandit said:


> Disclaimer - die hard Florida, and strong SEC in general, fan speaking....
> 
> 
> 
> On the overhype of SEC in the media, I would agree with you somewhat.  It gets hard for me to believe that we keep 5-7 teams ranked nearly all the time - that smells of either an awesomely unstoppable conference, or the media enjoying the kool-aid.  I try to temper it by thinking, all these voters aren't SEC fanboys, they have to be taking a less biased approach....they keep ranking out teams, so we must be better than _*I*_ think.....hell, I look at our OOC against real teams, or at least teams from BCS conferences, and we do okay, but not 'omigod awesomely unstoppable'   = SEC is over rated, IMO.
> 
> However, you want to argue PAC10 strength, and hold up a USCw-AUB game as your point of argument?  Was that the 2002 season (AU went 9-4, USCw 11-2), or the 2003 season (AU 8-5, USCw 12-1)?  I'm wondering, because most of us are talking about *this* year....you know, the one where USCw had to hang on against UVA.  U-fucking-VA!
> 
> But your comment was, "teams like USC,Oregon, and recently Stanford are ... Its not like its a recent thing."  Oregon has been a top tier team for awhile, I'm not going to argue that.  And USCw has been a top program for most of Pete's time there.  Stanford, as you point out, is recent....but it isn't a recent thing?  I r confuzed.   Still, over the past 5, hell even 10 years, I'd take the SEC over the PAC10 in nearly every matchup top-to-bottom.  Hell, the PAC10 can't even sniff the BCS NC's we've been winning for the last 4 yrs straight (oh, that's a recent thing....).  Anywho, take your 3rd best PAC10 and put 'em against the 3rd best SEC, in any of those years, tell me honestly who'd win on nuetral ground?  Take the 7th best teams from any year....who'd win?  Seriously?  In all those matchups, I sincerely see the SEC winning 70+%.  Not blowouts, but definitely wins.  Any way you want to stack it, SEC >>> PAC10 over the past few years.
> 
> Les Miles?  Freaking nutjob.  I just have images of him in a straight jacket getting shock therapy as his off-season personal regimen.  The only thing you can count on with him is that he won't make sense....but you can't take him out back an shoot him, to put him out of your misery....yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be loony.  I eat, live, and breath FL football....and until the UGA game UM has been out of touch and it's shown with our coaching and players.  He's just now waking up and getting back into things, but to have made that kind of mistake (leaning on assistants who can't do what he can)....no, he's a step or two behind Saban, who I'd put at the top of the coaching pile these past few years.
> 
> You said right now.  Ok, right now, Saban is sitting with 2 losses and looks on the brink of crying about his team being unfairly compared to last year's squad (cry me a river 8) ).  Right now, I'd probably go with ORE's head coach, in that he's got a system that has continued despite graduation and player turnover, that has steadily grown to dominate their conference (USCw gave them an honest fight when USCw was good, Ore ST also plays them well - but that's a serious rivalry), but all in all, I'd want him as my coach over anyone else.
> 
> Urban's probably hurt a bit in that he's lost his best OC (Dan Mullen to head coach MSU) and his best DC (Charlie Strong ot head coach L'ville), and had a lot of other key coaches leave, so transitions in staff tend to hurt a team and reflect on the head coach - maybe I'm being hard on him.  But all in all, given a choice of today's head coaches, I'd take Chip Kelly and his staff.  Behind him I'd have the likes of Saban, Meyer, and even Mack Brown (something is rotten in TX, but overall, their program has shown the strength and durability of a top program).  Note, Tressel is *not* on that list.  Sorry, Buckeye fans, I know you may appreciate the solid, top level conference championship program he runs, but even you don't have a lot of warm love for someone so plain, honest, and good....you want someone a little more exciting, dangerous, and perhaps insane - dontchya?



Chip Kelly most definitely is the best head coach in NCAA FB right now. In his first year as head coach, his team took the Conf Championship.. now in only his second year as head-coach, his team is the top-ranked team and a hop skip and a jump away from the national championship.    the SEC's day's are numbered, buddy. the ONLY reason that they have always been so good is because of exactly that.. they have ALWAYS been so good. Not anymore. as soon as Oregon wins this national championship this year, the SEC isn't going to have the lock-down on recruiting anymore. EVERYONE'S gonna wanna come to Nike U, with their NC and their top-of-the-line facilities, even IF the SEC teams are paying them to come down south!!! haha, *hint sham newton hint*

go ducks, welcome to your recruiting golden years, welcome to any or all of florida's, texas', alabama's, mississippi's, louisiana's, georgia's, the carolina's, virginia's etc. etc. top-ranked recruits..  oregon has already started pickin em up. 
LMJ = Texarkana, TX. 
Darron Thomas, Houston, TX.  
there are around 15 Soph. and Frosh. players on the oregon roster right now all either from TX, AL, FL, or NC   (thanks chip!) and in the recruiting class of 2012 we already have 2 four-star recruits verbally committed to oregon. PLUS, with USCw out of the picture, Oregon has it's pick of the litter in the vast recruiting grounds of California.


----------



## Kenickie

lifted from another football thread i jack around in:



> A 14-year-old was found passed out drunk in a port-a-potty before a football game at Duke University, pushing the school to permanently cancel student tailgating late Monday.
> 
> The unidentified male, who is the brother of a Duke undergraduate, was rushed to the hospital on the school's campus in Durham, N.C., on Nov. 6, and later recovered.
> 
> That was not enough for university administrators, however, who called the drunken partying prior to football games unacceptable. The school's football team is 3-6 this season, a slight improvement after nearly a decade of putrid performances.
> 
> In an e-mail to the student body about the incident, Duke vice president of student affairs Larry Moneta called tailgating "increasingly dangerous in every iteration."
> 
> He referred to the passed-out individual as "a teenage youth." Two campus sources familiar with the situation told NewsCore the boy was 14 years old.
> 
> "Tailgate has become an embarrassment -- it has no connection to our football team," Moneta told The Chronicle, the student newspaper. "Now it has to end. I think the notion that a young teenager could be discovered under these conditions just crosses the line."
> 
> Duke has long tried to cull the tradition, which can begin as early as four hours before noon football games. Only of-age students can transport alcohol into the parking lots, though younger students may attend and consume what they do not bring.



http://msn.foxsports.com/collegefoo...dent-tailgating-for-football-110910?gt1=39002


----------



## cj

I dont doubt that Oregon will be good for years to come but there not gonna single handidly end the SECs dominance. The truth is people in the south eat sleep and breath ncaa football 12 months out of the year. Kids grow up dreaming of playing for alabama auburn lsu that is not about to change you would have to live here to understand.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

For those that missed this week's Forde Yard Dash (titled "Grass is greener for Les Miles, LSU" in that it starts with a long look at his grass eating weirdness*


In the middle is a rant against early season polls:


> *Ban preseason polls*
> If ever there were a year that provided ammunition for doing away with the preseason Top 25, this would be it. Because it's hard to imagine getting it too much more wrong than the voters did this season. A look at the USA Today top 10 and where they are now:
> 
> Alabama (26). Was the prohibitive No. 1 pick. Now: 7-2 and ranked No. 12. You can almost hear the communal Crimson Tide nervous breakdown -- wait, actually you can hear it by tuning into the tragicomedy that is the Paul Finebaum Show.
> 
> Ohio State (27). Was No. 2. Now: 8-1 and ranked seventh, but possesses no victories over teams currently in the Top 25. Hard to understand how the Buckeyes are ranked two spots ahead of Stanford.
> 
> Florida (28 ). Was No. 3. Now: 6-3 and ranked 24th. And probably overrated.
> 
> Texas. Was No. 4. Now: Complete breakdown has left the Longhorns 4-5 and in jeopardy of not going bowling.
> 
> ...
> 
> Virginia Tech (30). Was No. 6. Now: Two losses, one to an FCS opponent, though it is fair to argue that the Hokies lost to Boise State twice. Currently ranked 17th.
> 
> ...
> 
> Oklahoma (32). Was No. 8. Now: 7-2 and ranked 16th. Utterly ordinary road team.



...just sayin'....



*Anyone catch the latest LSUFreek?





I can't make out all the heads (other than Saban being easy).  I think the other two are his co-ordinators.  The last one is the "reporter" Paul Finebaum (greatly disliked by the readers I've seen for his very biased approach to "reporting" in favor of AL all the time).


----------



## axl blaze

hair-O'winn said:


> the only argument all you fucking duck-haters can spew out of your know-nothing mouths are the bullshit "SoS" argument.. you know how tired everyone on the west coast is of hearing that bullshit?
> try playing USC at the memorial coliseum every other year... or UW in Husky Stadium... 'Zona either at home OR on the road, stanford? oregon state?  oh



all I have to say is that my Buckeyes thoroughly stomped on the Ducks last year in the Rose Bowl. this year would be no different. I am a fan of the Oregon Ducks, but they simply do not play defense well enough to beat a Big 10 or SEC team

however, the only aspect that they improved on from last year is their running game. with a bruising back, they have a better chance to pull off an upset. better, but not solid


----------



## hair-O'winn

axl blaze said:


> all I have to say is that my Buckeyes thoroughly stomped on the Ducks* last year* in the Rose Bowl. this year would be no different. I am a fan of the Oregon Ducks, but they simply do not play defense well enough to beat a Big 10 or SEC team


god, i'm sick of that
ok, that is another thing you big10/big 12/sec fans spew, "last year this" "last year that", well in case you didn't notice, we have an entirely better team this year. our quarterback is only a sophomore and is already ten times better than masoli. the only reason we lost that Rose Bowl was because Masoli choked. Darron Thomas has much better poise and consistency and is both a better/faster runner, and probably 5 times as efficient of a passer. Masoli is a running back that happens to be an _ok_ passer, but Thomas is whole different story. he is an _excellent_ pocket passer that happens to run a 4.5sec 40 and can shed defenders like they're feet are planted into the ground.
 just look at the huge difference between Thomas' 2010 numbers and Masoli's 2009 numbers. keep in mind Thomas still has 3 conference games and a national championship/bowl game to pad his stats.
                                CMP	ATT	YDS	      CMP%	YDS/A	TD	INT	RAT
Darron Thomas	152	244	2070	62.3  	8.48		 22     6	 158.4
Jeremiah Masoli	177	305	2147	58.0	        7.04	        15	  6	 129.5

and here are Masoli's '08 stats in his first year as a starter for the ducks

Jeremiah Masoli	136	239	1744	56.9	         7.30	13	 5      132.0

quite a difference there, wouldn't you say? i'd say that's even enough to beat Terrelle Pryor and his Suckeye's easily. ask any ncaa fb analyst. that's why the ducks are ranked #1 and the Fuck-Bi's are what.. like 9th? yeah, 9th.




axl blaze said:


> however, the only aspect that they improved on from last year is their running game. with a bruising back, they have a better chance to pull off an upset. better, but not solid


are you retarded, ignorant, or what?
what are you talking about..? our running game has always been strong and this year the stats actually remained eerily similar to last years.. it got a little better, yes, but that's to be expected when dealing with a decent number of FR and SO players and that's not really what made the difference.. it's our passing that helped us so much..
here, i'll show you.. (of course we still have 3 games and a NC to add to our stats, but you get the point..)

Rushing stats (2009)
NAME	                  CAR        YDS	     AVG 	    LONG	        TD
LaMichael James	230	      1546	     6.7	        60 (TD)	14
Jeremiah Masoli	121	        668	     5.5	        48	        13
Kenjon Barner	          61	        366	     6.0	        48	          3


(2010) 
NAME	                CAR	        YDS	        AVG	        LONG	 TD
LaMichael James	196	         1331	6.8	           76 (TD)	 17
Darron Thomas	  62	           400	6.5	           35	           4
Kenjon Barner	          42	           275	6.5	           41 (TD)	   5


----------



## hair-O'winn

TheLoveBandit said:


> Week 11....Boo-Ya
> 
> 
> *7:30 PM ET	No. 1 Oregon at California (+19.5)* - I'm still pulling for your Bears, LapDawg, but ORE is too much.  ORE 42 - CAL 20.



nah, Oregon will score *at the very least* 52 pts. 42 is the lowest score we've had all year and the Cal golden-showers are *terrible*! granted, it's road game in berkeley, but we went down to SEC country and scored more than that in front of almost 100,000 loud ass Vol fans, i don't foresee Cal giving us any sort of problem at all, especially after half-time.

 i see a shut-out on the horizon.. i'm saying 53-10, with the decent possibility of Oregon holding them to a field goal or even scoreless.


----------



## hair-O'winn

axl blaze said:


> yeah, but even though this is a down year for the SEC they still have some solid performers week-in and week-out in LSU, Auburn, South Carolina, and Bama
> 
> the Big Ten is equally as impressive with tOSU, Wisconsin, Michigan State, and Iowa
> 
> the stand-out teams in the Pac-10 are of course Oregon, and then perhaps Stanford and Arizona. *but the last two are stretching it*
> 
> the Big 12 is delivering with Missouri, Nebraska, and Oklahoma
> 
> as far as strength of conference I would pick the SEC or Big Ten this year, because they have four teams that appear above-average, while the other conferences do not appear to be as well-rounded


why is that a stretch???
did you forget that 'Zona already beat Iowa earlier in the season? 
also, Stanford came into Autzen stadium (ORE) and put up more points than all of Oregon's other visiting opponents _*PUT TOGETHER*_ 
                        Stanford:            31
All of Oregon's other visiting Opp.'s: 29


----------



## axl blaze

hair-O'winn said:


> are you retarded, ignorant, or what?
> what are you talking about..? our running game has always been strong and this year the stats actually remained eerily similar to last years.. it got a little better, yes, but that's to be expected when dealing with a decent number of FR and SO players and that's not really what made the difference.. it's our passing that helped us so much..
> here, i'll show you.. (of course we still have 3 games and a NC to add to our stats, but you get the point..)



it's nice that you just started posting in my forum, and this is most likely your first year in following college football as a whole (judging from your posts) - but please leave out the personal attacks. there's no reason to call me retarded

the "Suckeyes" completely dominated the Ducks last year, easily

the only reason your Ducks are ranked No 1 and my Buckeyes are ranked No 9 is because Ohio State actually plays a decent schedule. your most difficult game all year is Stanford. freakin' Stanford?

if the Ducks played in the Big Ten (or SEC), they would lose two games at least. are you really such a homer to think that your team could beat Iowa, Wisconsin, Michigan State, and Ohio State? you can't be that drunk from the green kool-aid?

also, the Ducks would fall to any above-average SEC or Big Ten team because they don't play defense. I agree in that Terrelle Pryor is not a great QB (in the traditional sense). but gee whiz, he sure threw all over the Oregon Ducks in the Rose Bowl game, huh? I don't even think he had to resort to running, which would be an easy touchdown, because he is about the same size as most Duck defenders (not counting D-line)

but, congratulations. the Ducks should make the National Championship, solely because their schedule is laughable at best


----------



## hair-O'winn

axl blaze said:


> all I have to say is that my Buckeyes thoroughly stomped on the Ducks last year in the Rose Bowl.



oh yeah... i hardly consider 9 points a "thorough beat down" 
learn to beat your opponents by at least 20 like ORE


----------



## axl blaze

they never had a chance. I was able to watch with a grin on my face, knowing the Buckeyes were going to win another Rose Bowl. how many Rose Bowl victories have the Ducks won? two?

man, these Oregon fans are bad. LapDawg was right in that they are far worst off than USCw when they slapped around the other Pac-10 teams who hardly even resembled a football team

I'm a Buckeyes fan, which means that I have been blessed with a program that rarely loses two games a year. I do like the Ducks, but you should act like you've been a winning program before (even if you haven't been in quite some time)

regardless, welcome to Sports & Gaming


----------



## hair-O'winn

axl blaze said:


> it's nice that you just started posting in my forum, and this is most likely your first year in following college football as a whole (judging from your posts) - but please leave out the personal attacks. there's no reason to call me retarded
> 
> the "Suckeyes" completely dominated the Ducks last year, easily
> 
> the only reason your Ducks are ranked No 1 and my Buckeyes are ranked No 9 is because Ohio State actually plays a decent schedule. your most difficult game all year is Stanford. freakin' Stanford?
> 
> if the Ducks played in the Big Ten (or SEC), they would lose two games at least. are you really such a homer to think that your team could beat Iowa, Wisconsin, Michigan State, and Ohio State? you can't be that drunk from the green kool-aid?
> 
> also, the Ducks would fall to any above-average SEC or Big Ten team because they don't play defense. I agree in that Terrelle Pryor is not a great QB (in the traditional sense). but gee whiz, he sure threw all over the Oregon Ducks in the Rose Bowl game, huh? I don't even think he had to resort to running, which would be an easy touchdown, because he is about the same size as most Duck defenders (not counting D-line)
> 
> but, congratulations. the Ducks should make the National Championship, solely because their schedule is laughable at best




Stanford is also ranked higher than the buckeye's, and 'Zona already beat Iowa, so... yeah.. your point is?? oh yeah.. pac-10 is powder-puff conference huh? 

last year is last year.. face it, the ducks are better than any SEC or Big 10 team this year. 

no this isn't my first year following college football. i've watched college football/been a duck fan for about 4 or 5 years now.
i watched the ducks blowout Michigan 39-7 in the Big House
I watched the game where  Dennis Dixon went down with a torn ACL and we lost our probable NC berth.. etc etc..
in other words, i've watched Oregon get consistently better and better each year, and simultaneously watched the Ducks get no love from ESPN, Fans, the BCS, etc. we've been a good football team for years, and this is the first year that anyone has noticed. Duck fans are sick of it. We're pissed off and our team is pissed off and we WILL beat either an undefeated BSU or TCU, or a 1-loss SEC team in Auburn (i will almost guarantee the tigers will lose to either UGA or Bama)



i don't "think" we could beat Iowa, Wisconsin, Michigan State, and Ohio State... i KNOW we could..

Have you seen a single Oregon game this year??? i would understand where you're coming from if we beat even a terrible team like New Mexico by 2 or 3 TD's or something like that... but not 72-0. only a top ranked team can make a DIV IA college FB team look like the Junior Varsity team at your local high school.

anyways, sorry about the personal attacks.. i was pretty fucked up when i wrote all that and was mostly making jokes. i didn't really mean it as an attack on you personally, although it definitely looks and sounds that way... haha. no hard feelings? it's college football and we're college football fans. it can definitely get kinda heated in here.


----------



## hair-O'winn

axl blaze said:


> they never had a chance. I was able to watch with a grin on my face, knowing the Buckeyes were going to win another Rose Bowl. how many Rose Bowl victories have the Ducks won? two?
> 
> man, these Oregon fans are bad. LapDawg was right in that they are far worst off than USCw when they slapped around the other Pac-10 teams who hardly even resembled a football team
> 
> I'm a Buckeyes fan, which means that I have been blessed with a program that rarely loses two games a year. I do like the Ducks, but you should act like you've been a winning program before (even if you haven't been in quite some time)
> 
> regardless, welcome to Sports & Gaming



trust me, we'd absolutely LOVE a rematch, and i can (almost) GUARANTEE we'd beat Ohio state, Iowa, Michigan state, and Wisconsin, etc etc etc.


----------



## hair-O'winn

axl blaze said:


> regardless, welcome to Sports & Gaming



why thank you sir.


----------



## hair-O'winn

oregon has one of the most underrated defenses in the country.. i swear.. all you people talking shit about the ducks, must have not seen more than one or two games. 
we may not be a big-10 power D school with 310lb Linemen, but we're pretty damn decent and a far cry from a team with "no defense"




Run defense: 3.38 yards per carry (20th in the nation) & 126.6 yards per game (34th in the nation), 1.97 yards per carry in the red zone (24th in the country; Cal by contrast is next-to-last).

Pass defense: 26 sacks (8th in the nation), 202.4 passing yards per game (39th in the nation), 5.5 pass yards per attempt (3rd in the nation), 54.7 completion percentage (19th in the nation), 15 interceptions (tied for 6th in the nation), 8 touchdowns (tied for 8th in the nation).

Misc defense:  Only 64% of possessions end in scores (4th in the nation), 28 total turnovers, adding in the 13 fumbles forced by the Ducks (2nd in the nation), 30.1% in 3rd down conversions (8th in the nation), 69 tackles for loss (8th in the nation), 17.7 points per game (13th in the nation), 4.4 yards per play (7th in the nation).

Also Oregon has only allowed a total of 48 points in the second half. That's under six points a second half!

we definitely don't suck, alright? we've had 2 shut-outs this year and every game we've played (aside from the #6 ranked stanford game) have been blowouts.. the most anyone has scored on us was USCw's 32 pts and the least amount of points we've scored in a single game was 42, and that game was on the road.

admit it. our d is pretty damn good for a west-coast pac-ten team. we wouldn't be top-ranked without a decent D


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> regardless, welcome to Sports & Gaming



+1.

It's good to have someone in here with some oomph for a team that isn't Big10+2 or SEC, as we seem to dominate the conversation.


I'm not sure where you're pulling your stats, but we know ESPN offers a few key ones on any teams home page (ref: ORE), but you may also want to lean on this one (http://www.cfbstats.com/2010/national/index.html), as it gives a lot better information and is sortable in a lot of cool ways whilst providing great depth.

What is lacking, however, is a clean way to know the quality of competition.  For example, nobody can argue ORE's offense, they are a touchdown per game higher than the next best offense (TCU).  However, what we don't see is if that is against the 20th best defenses in the nation (on average) or against the 80th best defense   Likewise, you claim ORE's defense is so much better, and I can't argue a lot one way or the other - the offense scores so much it's silly, and if the defense gave up 40 pts/game, you'd still be winning.  But is your defense facing pitiful offenses on average (TN is not a great win to be holding as a power SEC team  ).  I'm sure the data exists somewhere, but I haven't come across it, where we can see "Team A is rated #1 on Defense, and here are the rankings of the Offenses they've faced".  Or the flipside of that, where "Team A's offense is #1 in this category (like passing), as compared to these teams on their schedule with the following rankings on Passing Offenses".  

Until then, we'll simply be passionate about our opinions for our teams and against the others.  However, we hope to remain civil about it, unless you're talking to a Buckeye fan.


----------



## axl blaze

it's kewl, things do get heated in here year-after-year. I count Pander Bear and TLB as my good friends IRL, yet if one were to peruse this thread, one would think that we HATE each other come college football season

*hair-O'winn *- next time you post multiple posts, do you mind editing your post so instead of four to five consecutive posts (all in a couple minutes), it is one post? this is a very popular thread, and we don't want it to reach capacity before the actual season is over. TIA


----------



## TheLoveBandit

One more from LSUfreek


*NSFW*: 










This guy is awesome.


----------



## axl blaze

hahahaha!


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> yeah TLB that essentially backs up what I said above. however, you actually provide solid scientific, empirical proof. thank for that
> 
> also, I didn't think of how hilarious it would be for FLA/USCe to beat Auburn in the SEC Championship Game. hey, you have to be pretty pumped that at least FLA has a shot to win the conference? I know I am, as a Buckeyes fan, after that degrading Wisco loss. thanks Michigan State



USCe should have beaten Auburn a long time ago, but pissed away a big lead late in typical fashion.  Too bad USCe has about no chance at Florida, being too thin with injuries.  Speaking of injuries, (pending the win today) Flordia is one play away from an SEC Championship.  The Georgia Bulldogs are fired up right now and are going to try to fuck Cam Newton up, no other way to say it.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm kinda rooting for Floriduh to win this game and the SEC championship game... only because it would upset all the planned out paved roads in college football this year. imagine FLA going to the Sugar Bowl in the stead of Auburn going to the BCS title game? hilarious!


----------



## Pegasus

spaceyourbass said:


> The Georgia Bulldogs are fired up right now and are going to try to fuck Cam Newton up, no other way to say it.



They have to catch him first!  He just ran all over them to start the game (4 run, 1 pass TD drive)...


----------



## axl blaze

where my college football peeps at today?

I have nobody to argue with right now, save for Pegasus. but he's like twice as smart as me (despite living in the college football black hole known as Massachusetts), so that's no fun 

looks like the Buckeyes and the Nitanny Lions are going to be battling in classic Big Ten fashion. like TLB said, lots of gentlemanly handshakes. I just hope JoePa doesn't have to violently run across the Ohio Stadium turf right before the half, to use the shitter (I was at that game and it was hilarious, after it was confirmed he wasn't facing any serious medical problems)


----------



## cj

Man AJ Green is a beast Auburn looks shell shocked right now. I dont think Georgia can keep this up but we will see what kind of character this Auburn team has right now. 21-7


----------



## Pegasus

^Yeah, I definitely spoke too soon...  Go Georgia!

  Axl, I did come from Alabama!  I was raised on cornbread and college football...


----------



## Pegasus

axl blaze said:


> I just hope JoePa doesn't have to violently run across the Ohio Stadium turf right before the half, to use the shitter (I was at that game and it was hilarious, after it was confirmed he wasn't facing any serious medical problems)



Haha, I forgot all about that.  My favorite part of that whole situation was what Joe Paterno had to say about the incident:  "I got off the field and did a couple of things, and then I got back on the field."


----------



## spaceyourbass

spaceyourbass said:


> The Georgia Bulldogs are fired up right now and are going to try to fuck Cam Newton up, no other way to say it.



I told y'all fools!  Come on Gamecocks, you GOTTA pull this one off for me.  We need a miracle.  We need the perfect game from Spurrier, Garcia, Jefferey, and Lattimore.  Our defense is horrid but maybe Florida will lay us a few eggs.   Something tells me it just ain't gona happen though.


----------



## axl blaze

Penn State is up on tOSU 14-3 at the half, while Northwestern stunned Iowa. I've always told youse guise in this thread, that it really is an honor to count Northwestern as one of Big Ten's bottom feeders, because they get it done every once in awhile and stun the rest of the conference (where the teams focus on big-time athletics, and not actual education like N'western)

I hope UGA can pull it off against Auburn, but I am pretty pessimistic with Cam Newton leading the charge. it just seems like he can do no wrong


----------



## cj

Im torn on the UGA Auburn game on the one hand I want Auburn to lose in heartwrenching fashion on the other I want it to be in Tuscaloosa. Objectively it looks like UGAs defence is gonna run out of gas. Its also hard to win on the road with a freshmen qb.


----------



## Pegasus

^Hey, I have the same feeling as you.  I almost want Bama to get a shot at an undefeated Auburn for the Iron Bowl...


----------



## spaceyourbass

Damn.  UGA couldn't get a TD and settled for a FG. Come on, D, STEP UP!

edit- well so much for that


----------



## cj

Yea UGA gave that one away. Oh well heres to hoping Auburn gets the death penalty for recruiting violations. On the other hand does anyone really think Auburns defence will even make Oregon punt the ball once?

Man I just flipped over to the OSU Penn State game buckeyes must have came out inspired for the second half.


----------



## spaceyourbass

GO GAMECOCKS motherFUCKERS!  Fuck Florida in their Tebow-less assholes!


----------



## cj

spaceyourbass said:


> GO GAMECOCKS motherFUCKERS!  Fuck Florida in their Tebow-less assholes!



Amen


----------



## Kenickie

lol okay so Auburn had two players ejected at the end of the game, that was a great game, Georgia put up a good fucking fight, southern boys are vicious.


and whats with all the green kool aid in the past whole page of this thread? I'll throw Oregon against any SEC defense and watch them eat it. Not like they are a bad team, but I have severe reservations at saying Oregon is the best team in the country with a weak ass schedule like that. Same goes for the other darlings -- Boise had an easy schedule this year too. LSU is bizarre voodoo team but atleast they have a decent schedule..minus these two sunbelt cupcake games they've played, yawn boring! The next game that will be worth a damn to watch with them will be Arkansas, my two 'home' states playing against each other, it will be a rough day. 

and wtf Ole Miss, jesus lost by 40+ points? damn.


----------



## cj

spaceyourbass said:


> GO GAMECOCKS motherFUCKERS!  Fuck Florida in their Tebow-less assholes!



Amen

Does anyone know what channel cal oregon is on? I cant find it have a hard time believing its not televised.


----------



## spaceyourbass

As long as the Cocks can keep up their dominance on defense and keep the running game strong, this game is ours!

And IF the Gamecocks make it to Atlanta, Auburn is going DOWN!  We should've beat Auburn last time.  Plus Auburn will be coming off a tough, physical game against Alabama, and the real USC will only have to deal with Clemson (which will be a close game, but not nearly as physical/injury-laden as the Iron Bowl).

All I want to do is win this Florida game though.  Won't that be the first time the Gamecocks ahve EVER won in the Swamp?


----------



## Kenickie

ugh 37-0, boring homecoming game for my bayou bengals


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Kenickie said:


> lol okay so Auburn had two players ejected at the end of the game, that was a great game, Georgia put up a good fucking fight, southern boys are vicious.
> 
> ....
> 
> and wtf Ole Miss, jesus lost by 40+ points? damn.



Ole Miss...wtf + damn.  Yeah.

As for the two ejections, word is AU has an off week before the Iron Bowl, so if they get suspended additional games, guess what they miss?   Stupid.



crimsonjunk said:


> Amen
> 
> Does anyone know what channel cal oregon is on? I cant find it have a hard time believing its not televised.



Directv has it on Versus network.  Only place I can see it showing.



spaceyourbass said:


> As long as the Cocks can keep up their dominance on defense and keep the running game strong, this game is ours!
> 
> And IF the Gamecocks make it to Atlanta, Auburn is going DOWN!  We should've beat Auburn last time.  Plus Auburn will be coming off a tough, physical game against Alabama, and the real USC will only have to deal with Clemson (which will be a close game, but not nearly as physical/injury-laden as the Iron Bowl).
> 
> All I want to do is win this Florida game though.  Won't that be the first time the Gamecocks ahve EVER won in the Swamp?



I f'n missed the opening kickoff, the ONLY score for UF (inept offense, good USCe defense).  We have a decent defense, but no real way of stopping USCe as they seem to be hitting on all cylinders.  They aren't blowing us out ... yet.  But it doesn't feel good.  And yes, it would be USCe's first and only win at FL.  It would definitely make a better game for the SECCG to have AU versus USCe, rather than against FL.  At least USCe would have a chance with them.


----------



## Pegasus

TheLoveBandit said:


> Directv has it on Versus network.  Only place I can see it showing.



Much appreciated!  I can still catch the 4th quarter!


----------



## Kenickie

51-0 damn, what a snoozer. well, happy homecoming y'all


----------



## Kenickie

i was kind of hoping Cal would shake off Oregon..they came close though, just under by two points!


----------



## Pegasus

^Oregon looked awful...


----------



## axl blaze

stay classy Auburn. two starters on the defensive line ejected for throwing punches, one right after another, in garbage time?!

when the USCe offensive isn't making stupid mistakes, they look like a unity that has three NFL ready superstars. Garcia isn't afraid to roll out, take a big hit, and throw 9 yards for the first down. while Lattimore is just a beast through and through when not injured


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> when the USCe offensive isn't making stupid mistakes, they look like a unity that has three NFL ready superstars. Garcia isn't afraid to roll out, take a big hit, and throw 9 yards for the first down. while Lattimore is just a beast through and through when not injured



Yessir and this is going to do wonders for USCe recruiting.  Alshon is a true sophomore and the #1 receiver in the SEC (granted Green, a senior, was suspended for 4 games).  Lattimore is a true freshman and is making national headlines and breaking school records.  I think he had 41 carries for 200+ yards tonight and 2 or 3 TDs.  Garcia is junior who screwed up and got into trouble and missed his first Spring practice.  He was booed for a long time by some Carolina fans, but hung in there and proved he can win with a solid O-line and running back.  He's something like a rags-to-riches story I guess.  All this USCe team needs to win on a consistent basis is DEPTH.  We always have a great first 6 games, sometimes breaking the top 10, and then we break down at the end of the year because of injuries and inexperience.  If Spurrier can stay dedicated, USCe will be a consistent contender for the SEC year after year.


----------



## Kenickie

Pegasus said:


> ^Oregon looked awful...



and yet they are ranked above Auburn....

fucking shame


----------



## axl blaze

Auburn didn't look like world-beaters, either

UGA still isn't anywhere near an above-average team, and they lit up that Auburn defense easily


----------



## Kenickie

at least Auburn has played a decent schedule

I cannot say the same of Oregon


----------



## cj

Kenickie said:


> at least Auburn has played a decent schedule
> 
> I cannot say the same of Oregon



I dunno the pac 10 is strong this year. Also if you look at the alternative which is boise and tcu Oregon has played a much tougher schedule then they have. Oregon has taken care of business this year and there offense is potent. I really believe they will blow auburn out if it comes down to that and im an sec fan.


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> stay classy Auburn. two starters on the defensive line ejected for throwing punches, one right after another, in garbage time?!



lets not forget the punch that got considered a stiffarm that pay-for-play threw in the first quarter. UGA players must have been talking some exceptionally good smack on the feild to get AUB so riled as to show thier thugg natures.


----------



## Pander Bear

axl blaze said:


> Auburn didn't look like world-beaters, either
> 
> UGA still isn't anywhere near an above-average team, and they lit up that Auburn defense easily



We lit up auburn because we play up for them, UGA is better than their record suggests, and we have a WR who can catch anything you throw at him.  


an Auburn-Oregon NC would look like a videogame though.


----------



## axl blaze

I agree. it's not real football at all, despite it being exceptionally fun

you know my style, though. stereotypical Big Ten and SEC ball. nothing gets me more excited than seeing an athletic running back break a couple defenders for a touchdown. watching a good defense dominate the game is 100 times more entertaining, for myself, than watching an absurd dink-and-dunk offense

I guess I'm just a romantic...


----------



## Pander Bear

ya, i like blocks


----------



## axl blaze

crimsonjunk said:


> I dunno the pac 10 is strong this year. Also if you look at the alternative which is boise and tcu Oregon has played a much tougher schedule then they have. Oregon has taken care of business this year and there offense is potent. I really believe they will blow auburn out if it comes down to that and im an sec fan.



meh, I'm not sold on the Pac-10. it's just not as solid top-to-bottom as the Big Ten or SEC

how many above-average teams does the conference showcase this year? Oregon and Stanford? meh...


----------



## Pegasus

^


		Code:
	

Pacific 10

Team      Conf. W-L	Overall W-L
Oregon	        7-0	10-0
Stanford	6-1	9-1
Arizona     	4-3	7-3
USC	        4-3	7-3
Oregon St.	3-3	4-5
California	3-4	5-5
UCLA        	2-4	4-5
Washington	2-4	3-6
Arizona St.	2-5	4-6
Washington St.	1-7	2-9


Yeah, that is definitely not the most difficult conference.


----------



## Pander Bear

hair-O'winn is talking pretty much the tremendously douchy homerism that 3,4 was spouting before his 'canes got put in their place. I can;t wait to see a team with an actual defense knock off their underweight front in a bowl game.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Pander Bear said:


> hair-O'winn is talking pretty much the tremendously douchy homerism that 3,4 was spouting before his 'canes got put in their place. I can;t wait to see a team with an actual defense knock off their underweight front in a bowl game.



HEY!


I have a right to douchy homerism, considering I am a fan of the team that has won 5 national championships in the past 30 years. I don't believe any other team can claim to be the best at this like the Canes can.

I really toned it down a bit for you guys, cause I like you, but if pushed I will be a pain in your ass once again. Don't test me


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Try winning some games first 8)


....said the man who's team just lost, again.


----------



## ChickenScratch

OMG, tennessee won an SEC game.  Yay us.


----------



## Pander Bear

and it matters about as much as when my team won over your team... Wake me for spring practice.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i know.  i didn't even watch the game.  went to the mountains instead.


----------



## Pander Bear

when are you going to come out to your wife so kenickie and I can come over for dinner and start a meth lab in your crawlspace?


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> when are you going to come out to your wife so kenickie and I can come over for dinner and start a meth lab in your crawlspace?



when i start doing meth, which will be never.  but we should get some beers soon, i'm also really good with a charcoal grill.


----------



## axl blaze

there are too many Southerners in this thread. leave it to a Buckeyes fan to have to be the Great Northern Hope...


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> when i start doing meth, which will be never.  but we should get some beers soon, i'm also really good with a charcoal grill.



i'm a vegetarian


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm sorry for your loss.  my neighbors are vegitarians, i'll smoke you some tofu and me and pander will eat real person food.


----------



## Kenickie

3 said:


> I have a right to douchy homerism, considering I am a fan of the team that has won 5 national championships in the past 30 years. I don't believe any other team can claim to be the best at this like the Canes can.



 what?

Miami has played 4 times, lost once.

LSU has played 4 times, and hasn't lost a single game %)


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> i'm sorry for your loss.  my neighbors are vegitarians, i'll smoke you some tofu and me and pander will eat real person food.



worship the seitan man


----------



## ChickenScratch

i don't even know what that means.


----------



## Kenickie

i'm afraid to go over to your house


----------



## ChickenScratch

why for?


----------



## Kenickie

i'll be poisoned and spend the whole game puking 

eta: i'll just eat before i come over and we can avoid the whole terrifying shennangians -- you don't have to find tofu, i don't have to worry about it, etc.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> i'll be poisoned and spend the whole game puking



nah, i'd never do that.

i was actually a vegietarian for 3 years.

i'm just surprised you don't eat corn dogs.

i like this picture.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> eta: i'll just eat before i come over and we can avoid the whole terrifying shennangians -- you don't have to find tofu, i don't have to worry about it, etc.



fuck that.

i take great pride in being a totally allsum host.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> nah, i'd never do that.
> 
> i was actually a vegietarian for 3 years.
> 
> i'm just surprised you don't eat corn dogs.



what? i have been a vegetarian my whole measly short life and have never met one who eats corn dogs.



ChickenScratch said:


> fuck that.
> 
> i take great pride in being a totally allsum host.



an allsum non existent host, WHEN ARE WE GETTING INVITED?

as to not piss off axl with offtopic bullshit, here's the last thing I said football related:




Kenickie said:


> what?
> 
> Miami has played 4 times, lost once.
> 
> LSU has played 4 times, and *hasn't lost a single game* %)


----------



## ChickenScratch

re: corndogs

http://loserswithsocks.com/2007/08/30/the-story-of-lsu-and-corndogs-reprint/

this weekend is going to be impossible.  maybe the weekend after thanksgiving.

VOLS BITCH!


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> re: corndogs
> 
> 
> 
> this weekend is going to be impos...l fucking vols blog? Vols fans have internet?


----------



## axl blaze

just to put you two into perspective (3, 4 and Keni)

my Buckeyes have won as many National Championships as both your teams, Miami (3) and LSU (4) combined


----------



## Kenickie

axl, _WHAT_ the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## axl blaze

just trying to keep it football related. talking about National Championships. your Tiger do only have 4 right?

I _guess _that's a lot


----------



## Pander Bear

how many since your birth, Jim? 1? I'm all for tradition, but clinging to something that has no bearing to argue which team is better is silly to me. I like College Football because you lose so many players to graduation, and anybody can be good next season. 

I mean, ND has 11 championships, Michigan has 11 championships, how much is that counting for this season?

Meanwhile, boise has none and should that really count against them? What about oregon?


----------



## axl blaze

probably 3 or 4?

I'm not trying to be the annoying Michigan fan and declare my team superior due to "us having the most National Championships OMG," but when you are a fan of a team that had the most bad-ass coach of all-time (Woody Hayes). he got fired because he punched out a player returning an interception for the win in a bowl game. that is footbaw at it's finest


----------



## Pander Bear

> probably 3 or 4?


That was a rhetorical question... they've won 1.


----------



## ChickenScratch

hasn't alabama won like 7,485 championships?  lulz.


----------



## hair-O'winn

Kenickie said:


> and yet they are ranked above Auburn....
> 
> fucking shame



did you guys shut the tv off early or something? miss the last drive that ate 9:25 off the clock and then take a knee on the 12 yard line with a minute left..?  that game simply proved to me that the ducks really are one of, if not the, best team in the country, and either side of the ball can win games for the entire team, no matter the situation. our defense won that game for us, no question about it. 
it's easy to score and keep your confidence level up when you're on fire and scoring a point a minute, but what about on your down day? (and you're going to have at least one, not a single NC team has had a hiccup-free title-run) can you still win? and for oregon, the answer is yes.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Miami has won 5 national championships actually.

1983, 1987, 1989, 1991, and 2001. Don't know where you are getting your facts from.


----------



## Kenickie

hair-O'winn said:


> did you guys shut the tv off early or something? miss the last drive that ate 9:25 off the clock and then take a knee on the 12 yard line with a minute left..?  that game simply proved to me that the ducks really are one of, if not the, best team in the country, and either side of the ball can win games for the entire team, no matter the situation. our defense won that game for us, no question about it.
> it's easy to score and keep your confidence level up when you're on fire and scoring a point a minute, but what about on your down day? (and you're going to have at least one, not a single NC team has had a hiccup-free title-run) can you still win? and for oregon, the answer is yes.



i don't think anyone watched it at all


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I haven't watched an Oregon game all year. I couldn't care about them one way or the other.


----------



## ChickenScratch

3 said:


> I haven't watched an Oregon game all year. I couldn't care about them one way or the other.



then you've missed out on some really good football.


----------



## Kenickie

we don't have TV so we're picky choosey about which games we leave the house for, or which games get watched on cbssports.com or whatever.

Oregon games don't make either one of those lists


----------



## axl blaze

^ well, I actually think youse guise are missing out. as much as I usually hate those gimmick-oriented offenses in college football (you live by it and then die by it), Oregon has always been a very fun team for me to watch. we're all fans of teams that pretty much run standard, vanilla, pro formations. and while I wouldn't have it any other way (it is TRUE football, not GIMMICK football), it is fun to have a West Coast change. I just think our friend hairo-'WIN came off a bit too strong with his homerism. hopefully we can tame him down a bit, like some of the other posters that come in here spouting off the crazy 



3 said:


> I haven't watched an Oregon game all year. I couldn't care about them one way or the other.



wikipedia, lawl. it's actually quite confusing looking up National Championships in college football...


----------



## Kenickie

no shit -- and i'm not a big college fan, i've loosely followed it for most of my life since LSU has always been decent if not good, but the way the championships are set up in NCAA is headache inducing and needs to be changed, seriously. NCAA has other downsides -- I can't imagine ever risking money on NCAA with the way its set up now.


----------



## hair-O'winn

if you haven't even seen any of their games, then you shouldn't talk shit.. and i already apologized for coming off too strong..


----------



## Kenickie

8).


----------



## Pander Bear

hair-O'winn said:


> if you haven't even seen any of their games, then you shouldn't talk shit.. and i already apologized for coming off too strong..



exactly how much football are you watching on Saturdays, dude?


----------



## ChickenScratch

i want to get pander and kenickie a tv and comcast with the sports package for xmas.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, holy football is the only reason that I even bothered to jimmy rig my cable. well, I guess I do watch a couple of shows, but I would most likely stick to watching them on the internet

and I do actually watch a lot of games. there's just something magical about chilling all Saturday with a couple beers. my friends even know to not even try to get a hold of me until the games are done. until then, I will be yelling at my TV, shirtless, in my house that will finally one day sink back into the oblivion of Hell

and then Holy Sundays! oh lawd! I tell my work that I can't work on Sundays due to church and another job, but it's oh such sweet bullshit. what a glorious day, usually full of chicken wings and not moving in a hungover haze on the couch, sometimes sleeping to the glorious sounds of refs reffing, grown men grunting, whistles blowing, and Bob fucking Costas annoying the shit outta me


----------



## ChickenScratch

i have a 42 inch flat screen that i worship as much, if not more, than fake soccer mom's that pray to the baby jesus on sundays after cheating on their husbands on saturdays.

i fucking love football season.  my wife hates it.  i don't even like leaving the house on the weekends.

beer - check
flatscreen - check
sports package - check
grill - check

heaven. 

VOLS BITCH!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Family tradition every fall - Order pizza, light the fireplace, and watch football for as long as the family can stand it.  For me personally, I watch maybe another 20 min of tv during the week as I walk in and out of the room.  Saturday is the only day for watching tv, and it's only for watching as much football as I can take.

Now, with football sucking ass (for me), and basketball starting up, I'll be less of a Saturday-all-day-on-the-couch person, and start DVR'ing the basketball games and watch when I can.  Still, regular tv?  Not so much. 




Big Screen with HD and DVR ftmfw.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm getting pretty pumped for this bammer/ga state game tonight.  should be a shoot out.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> i'm getting pretty pumped for this bammer/ga state game tonight.  should be a shoot out.



shit. hellllllllo estoria.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> i want to get pander and kenickie a tv and comcast with the sports package for xmas.



you'd be our new favourite bluelighter if you did


----------



## axl blaze

ChickenScratch said:


> i'm getting pretty pumped for this bammer/ga state game tonight.  should be a shoot out.



hey, that doesn't sound like a bad Thursday night college game (for once)

I don't have the NFL network and I don't think I'll be going to the bar tonight for once as well, so it will be nice watching some decent footbaw


----------



## cj

An attorney for Kenny Rogers said Thursday his client knows he made “a stupid decision” when he sent a fellow Mississippi State booster a text of Cecil Newton’s payment plan to secure his son’s commitment to the Bulldogs.

“I’m not even sure Kenny completely understands why he did it,” Doug Zeit told The Associated Press. “The best I can tell you is Cecil Newton made a few calls insisting that he do it, so Kenny went ahead and sent the text message.”

Zeit confirmed Rogers sent the text to Bill Bell requesting $80,000 the day after Cam Newton signed with MSU, $50,000 30 days later and another $50,000 30 days after that.

Zeit says no money ever changed hands.

“I can’t tell you what Cecil Newton was thinking,” Zeit said. “What I do know is he told Kenny Rogers that it would take $180,000 to sign his son, and he told him ‘This is how I want it done.”’

Cam Newton eventually signed with Auburn, and the Heisman Trophy candidate has the second-ranked Tigers in contention for the national championship.

The Newtons’ attorney, George Lawson, told WSB-TV of Atlanta Thursday that he is “one million percent” certain Cam Newton did not take any money. Lawson says if Cecil Newton discussed money, his son “knew nothing” about it.

“No money has been offered to Cam Newton. Cam Newton hasn’t asked for any money,” Lawson said in the report. “Cam Newton, Cecil Newton and Jackie Newton have participated in the ongoing NCAA investigation. They have been truthful and candid with the NCAA.”

The attorney added, “I don’t think there’s any question that Cam Newton knew nothing about any money discussions, if any money discussions were had.”

John Bond, a former Mississippi State quarterback, said in January he had been asked for $180,000 to secure Cam Newton’s commitment to Mississippi State and informed MSU officials. Zeit told the AP that Rogers contacted Bond and left a voice message, but the two never had a conversation.

Rogers told a Dallas radio station last week that he, Cecil Newton and two Mississippi State assistant coaches met in a Starkville hotel on Nov. 27, 2009, when Newton first mentioned the pay-for-play plan. Mississippi State has said all of its employees acted properly.

Bond was interviewed by the FBI on Tuesday, according to his attorney Phil Abernethy.

Zeit said his client has not been contacted by the FBI, but would cooperate with any investigation. He confirmed Thursday that the Mississippi Secretary of State’s office wants to interview Rogers, though a date has not been set.

Lawson also said that Florida should expect to hear from him regarding a report on Cam Newton’s academic status at that school. Cam Newton was on the verge of expulsion after three instances of cheating at Florida, before he decided to transfer to Blinn (Texas) College, FOXsports.com reported last week, citing an unidentified source.

“Cam Newton’s grades and academic standings at the University of Florida are protected matters. And to the extent that the University of Florida has violated a federal statute, I have some understanding of what the University of Florida’s address is and at some appropriate time they’ll hear from me,” Lawson said.

Florida coach Urban Meyer has said he didn’t leak any academic information on Newton and neither did anyone on his staff, and called the claim “ridiculous” and “simply not true.”

The pay-for-play scandal surrounding the Newtons has shaken college football and could impact who wins the Heisman Trophy and the national championship.

The allegations have cast a dark shadow over an otherwise dream season for Newton and No. 2 Auburn (11-0), which has clinched a spot in the Southeastern Conference championship game. The Tigers are in the middle of an off week, before their next game against No. 10 Alabama on Nov. 26 in Tuscaloosa, Ala.


Sounds to me like Newton is fucked doesnt matter if he knew about the money or not if his dad took or asked for money he is ineligable. What a dumbass for sending texts did he not realize that records are kept by the phone company of everything you send? Now that FBI is involved you have to believe that there is evidence of wrong doing. Auburn cant catch a break they were on probation when they went undefeated in 1993 got screwed when they were undefeated in 2003 (or 2004 I dont recall)  now it looks t\like they may forfiet all there wins this year.


----------



## axl blaze

wow... just wow. I understand that the older generation doesn't understand stuff like texts as much as we do, but I find it amazing that he threw discretion out the window and decided to text the booster exactly just how he wants to receive the cash


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

As I said before when discussing this kind of cheating at the college level: It is always the father or adviser who asks that a school or its boosters put money on the table, never the kid. Pretty shitty parenting if you ask me. Just don't take it out on Cameron, he had about as much control over the situation as we did. Take it out on Cecil. Cameron is still a good kid. 

As more and more of these scandals come out, including the one I previously mentioned, you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## cj

Boise just beat the piss outta a Frssno State team that beat Cinncinatti and lost to Ole Miss 55-34. I really think that had Boise scheduled an SEC team towards the middle of the schedule they would be number 2 right now. Playing Virgina Tech in the first game just left to much room for people to forget how good they really are. Whatever happens I just hope it doesnt end up being Boise vs TCU again as that would be a travesty for both teams.


----------



## Pander Bear

They've scheduled UGA for their first week next year at the Georgia Dome, so that'll be fun


----------



## Kenickie

crimsonjunk said:


> Sounds to me like Newton is fucked doesnt matter if he knew about the money or not if his dad took or asked for money he is ineligable. What a dumbass for sending texts did he not realize that records are kept by the phone company of everything you send? Now that FBI is involved you have to believe that there is evidence of wrong doing. Auburn cant catch a break they were on probation when they went undefeated in 1993 got screwed when they were undefeated in 2003 (or 2004 I dont recall)  now it looks t\like they may *forfiet all there wins this year.*



LSU is counting on this happening.


----------



## Pegasus

What's up with Boise scheduluing all of their strongest games on the first game of the year?  Last year, it was Oregon; this year, VT; next year, Georgia.  It might give them an edge in computer polls, but in the eyes of the voters this will clearly be a weakness.  Just look at how VT has progressed this year (0-2 to 8-2), and how Oregon progressed last year...


----------



## The Liberal Media

WTF is Loukas coming in on 3rd down for.

Sort it out Harbaugh !!!


----------



## The Liberal Media

I am speechless at the ability and composure of Andrew Luck.

That rude and obnoxious Nike U fan probably has a point when he says his teams " plug in" RB will get the Heisman, but there isnt much doubt that that RB wont be remembered in the NFL in a dozen years time( Or even 3 years time), whilst Luck will still be starting for an NFL team after being the #1 overall pick.

PS Get Well soon Colt Brennan


----------



## Pegasus

Ohio State, quit dropping TDs!  You'd be up by 11 now instead of trailing right now without the two big drops.

(I guess in all fairness, the first one may have been caught if the receiver wasn't violently facemasked...  Speaking of which, what a no-call that was...)


----------



## The Liberal Media

Andrew Luck = Troy Aikman for the new millenium.


----------



## cj

LSU Ole Miss game is a shootout no defence. God damn LSU is so lucky I swear Miles sold his soul to Satan.


----------



## axl blaze

oh wow... as a Buckeyes fan I am absolutely gushing right now. prior to the game, Terrelle Pryror announced that this was the best and most well formulated offensive plan he has been a part of since him donning Scarlet & Grey. and I have to agree. in a tight, classically Big Ten styled game, tOSU ran an offensive that was a hybrid of the solid Power I formation mixed with a dash of plays ran to suit the prowess of TP. I've always said to run bootlegs, rollouts, and QB options - this was done as well as impressive play-action fakes that worked so well because the Buckeyes ran the ball well as usual

Iowa is a very good team, but tOSU was a little bit better. I can't even imagine how stacked the Big Ten is going to be next year with Nebraska

LSU won a nail-biter against Ole Masoli. in pure Les Miles fashion, the offense finally took its thumb out of its ass and started playing good football, suddenly. Jordan Jefferson has looked to be improving every week, this season in offense

looks like Wisconsin will get to the Rose Bowl out of the Big Ten, for being a couple spots higher in the BCS than tOSU. I think it's safe to say now that the Buckeyes will finish with one loss, and they will probably make it to the Sugar Bowl, via the BCS bid due to having a team that when they plays they have *a) high ratings* and b) fans that make the BCS holy pilgrimage every year

I would love to see tOSU VS LSU, but I would like to see tOSU VS Auburn and Camburglar Newton. doubtful, as Auburn might make it to the NC although you can never be surprised if you lose in the Iron Bowl

woooooo! go Bucks. the month of November is always such a special month for tOSU


----------



## Pegasus

Lol, LSU is definitely the hardest team to predict for me.  I think Jordan Jefferson has really improved the past few games and this has helped them succeed as much as they have...


----------



## Pegasus

axl blaze said:


> I can't even imagine how stacked the Big Ten is going to be next year with Nebraska


Yeah man, I can't wait to see that, either...



> LSU won a nail-biter against Ole Masoli. in pure Les Miles fashion, the offense finally took its thumb out of its ass and started playing good football, suddenly. Jordan Jefferson has looked to be improving every week, this season in offense



I can't watch an LSU game without flipping opinion on Les Miles a few times.


----------



## axl blaze

old Les is a head-scratcher for sure. just count anything towards him signing his soul to the devil for success, at the Crossroads many many moons ago when he was working as a young homosexual at the family's Tiger Used Car Co. in Shreveport, LA


----------



## axl blaze

does Mississippi State have what it takes to beat Arkansas? would be a decent upset, because Ryan "President Resident Bro" Mallet does sometimes implode in the 4th quarter assumingly due to the pressure

where my NCAA college football addicts at? I'm getting tired of only conversing with *Pegasus *on game nights  I did text *Pander*, and it looks like his liberal life philosophies have finally feminized enough as to where he is not even watching a Holy, anesthesic drop of sweet sweet football all day  

did *Kenickie *pull her hair out in the very close LSU game, or is she used her Tigers being in such close and whacky games this year yet? I like LSU, and I think they might mike the Sugar Bowl VS tOSU, but it's difficult to put faith in the Tigers when they barely beat teams such as WVU and UNC

are *spaceyourbass *and *TheLoveBandit *collectively sighing this week of games, due to their teams (USCe and FLA) scheduling such NCAA football powerhouses as Troy and Appy State, respectively? (come on SEC, I really on you weekly to deliver some quality games in the middle of the season)

will we find out that *3, 4 dihydro *has in fact copped right across from Dolphin/Hurricane/Sun-Life/LandShark Beer Stadium? I don't know how many more losses he can take from his vaunted-in-the-pre-season Miami Hurricanes 

where is my *Hair *"I watch more football on Saturday's than you so STFU" *- Wi'nn* at???


----------



## HighonLife

^^ what'd u think when dude dropped that TD pass from pryor with 4 remaining??

EDIT: apparently i shoulda read through the thread, woops. nvm.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> does Mississippi State have what it takes to beat Arkansas? would be a decent upset, because Ryan "President Resident Bro" Mallet does sometimes implode in the 4th quarter assumingly due to the pressure
> 
> where my NCAA college football addicts at? I'm getting tired of only conversing with *Pegasus *on game nights  I did text *Pander*, and it looks like his liberal life philosophies have finally feminized enough as to where he is not even watching a Holy, anesthesic drop of sweet sweet football all day
> 
> did *Kenickie *pull her hair out in the very close LSU game, or is she used her Tigers being in such close and whacky games this year yet? I like LSU, and I think they might mike the Sugar Bowl VS tOSU, but it's difficult to put faith in the Tigers when they barely beat teams such as WVU and UNC
> 
> are *spaceyourbass *and *TheLoveBandit *collectively sighing this week of games, due to their teams (USCe and FLA) scheduling such NCAA football powerhouses as Troy and Appy State, respectively? (come on SEC, I really on you weekly to deliver some quality games in the middle of the season)
> 
> will we find out that *3, 4 dihydro *has in fact copped right across from Dolphin/Hurricane/Sun-Life/LandShark Beer Stadium? I don't know how many more losses he can take from his vaunted-in-the-pre-season Miami Hurricanes
> 
> where is my *Hair *"I watch more football on Saturday's than you so STFU" *- Wi'nn* at???




I'm allergic to alcohol unfortunately, but I did find a nice stash of oxycodone and benzos to ease my suffering. That's right, shitty football seasons cause me to relapse. Not really relapse, but I do feel the overwhelming need to get fucked up for at least one night. 

I saw Salman Rushdie at the Miami Book Fair tonight, and it turns out he was a "reader", ie. somebody who reads passages from the fucking book you already bought and plan to read on your own instead of telling jokes and being genuinely funny like John Waters and Pat Conroy were.


----------



## axl blaze

what I thought - *FUCK!*

TP gets a lot of shit for being  mediocre passer, even though he has been improving significantly from his initial Frosh season (hopefully next year he can put up Camburglar-like numbers)

TP's receivers were dropping TP's beautiful long ball all night long, except for some solid catches by the perpetually clutch and underrated receiver Dane "Salsaburger" Sanzenbacher

if tOSU receiver would have caught that beautiful, game-winning 50ish yard pass on 3rd and long, that would have been a play that would have been Play Of the Season caliber for the Buckeyes. when tOSU goes to a BCS Bowl, that play would have been shown in a constant loop

but instead, TP converted on a game-changing 4th and 12, but evading a sack and running just over the 4th down marker. the Buckeyes then relied on their finally-good-as-usual Running Attack to chug-and-churn out a couple more yards for the TD

and instead of leaving Iowa 3 or so minutes left to get a game-winning TD, it left Iowa with around 1 minutes and 30 seconds-ish

so it sucks that such a play will never been Highlight Reel Worthy (unless showing the banality of that aforementioned receiver), but the already notorious dropped ball actually helped in the long run

as soon as it happened though, me and my two compadres in Football Watchin' and Hell Raisin' were *shitting brix*, tho 

*HighonLife* - sux about your Texans this year, they are for sure my team in the Big 12 due to Mack Brown being a pimp and because Austin might be the most accomodating city in the world for grimey Indie-rock musicians like myself. you had to be happy for UT stomping on the FAU Owls (a team that I almost got to play for, because they were accepting *anybody *during their first year of football operation)


----------



## Kenickie

oh axl 8)

I thought about texting you today, I did watch the first part of the LSU game while Pander was at work. Meh, sometimes you would just rather fuck instead of watching voudou Miles on the laptop know what I mean?


----------



## Kenickie

also, just kind of a garbage weekend...


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> looks like Wisconsin will get to the Rose Bowl out of the Big Ten, for being a couple spots higher in the BCS than tOSU. I think it's safe to say now that the Buckeyes will finish with one loss, and they will probably make it to the Sugar Bowl, via the BCS bid due to having a team that when they plays they have *a) high ratings* and b) fans that make the BCS holy pilgrimage every year
> 
> I would love to see tOSU VS LSU, but I would like to see tOSU VS Auburn and Camburglar Newton. doubtful, as Auburn might make it to the NC although you can never be surprised if you lose in the Iron Bowl
> 
> woooooo! go Bucks. the month of November is always such a special month for tOSU




You could be playing USCe Gamecocks.  I think OSU would finally get revenge for those two losses a while back, or was that just one game


----------



## axl blaze

one? I think it was Jim Tressel's first year as a coach


----------



## The Liberal Media

FORT WORTH, Texas - The Davey O'Brien Foundation announced the *three finalists *for the 2010 Davey O'Brien National Quarterback Award® (The O'Brien) today. 

Andrew Luck(So., Stanford), Kellen Moore (Jr., Boise State) and Cam Newton (Jr., Auburn) were selected by The O'Brien National Selection Committee, with the Fan Vote accounting for five percent of the total vote. The committee was asked to consider the following criteria: quarterback skills, academics, character, leadership and sportsmanship.  

Fans may now help determine which quarterback will win the coveted O'Brien Award by voting as often as once daily at www.VoteOBrien.org. Fan voting will close at noon (CST) on Dec. 5.

The 2010 winner will be announced on The Home Depot College Football Awards Show on Thursday, Dec. 9 and will be honored at the 34th Annual O'Brien Awards Dinner on Feb. 21, 2011 at The Fort Worth Club in Fort Worth, Texas.

*Andrew Luck*, Stanford
Luck continues to shine in his second year at quarterback for the Stanford Cardinal. The third-year sophomore leads the Pac-10 in total offense (290.09 yards per game) and passing efficiency (162.97). He has rushed for 445 yards and three scores and passed for 2,746 yards and 24 touchdowns on the season.

*Kellen Moore*, Boise State
The junior from Prosser, Wash. leads the nation in passing efficiency (188.84) and ranks third overall with a 71.8 completion percentage. Through 10 games, he has thrown for 2,921 yards and 28 touchdowns. Moore owns the longest active winning streak among NCAA Division I Football Bowl Subdivision (FBS) starting quarterbacks with 24 victories, and has a career record of 36-1.

*Cam Newton*, Auburn
In his first year at Auburn, the 6-6, 250-pound signal caller has dominated opposing defenses on the ground and through the air. Newton leads the SEC in rushing (117.91 yards per game) and ranks second in the NCAA in passing efficiency (183.58) and total points responsible for (21.27 per game). He has amassed 3,335 yards of total offense and 39 touchdowns, including a 20-yard touchdown reception.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> are *spaceyourbass *and *TheLoveBandit *collectively sighing this week of games, due to their teams (USCe and FLA) scheduling such NCAA football powerhouses as Troy and Appy State, respectively? (come on SEC, I really on you weekly to deliver some quality games in the middle of the season)



Meh, I've recorded the UF-APSt game, but I wasn't about to show up in here crowing about the game. It's not FBS, and tbh, I was concerned all the shit I heaped on MICH for losing at home to them would show up to bite me in the ass.  This was a no-win weekend, because if we beat them...we're supposed to; if we lose to them, we uber-suck...which was very, very possible. 

Besides, I'm on vacation for the week with family in NM, where tv is a foreign concept.  Difficult part is that I won't get home until Sat nite, and will have recorded the UF-FSU game, but not seen it....so you guys probably won't hear much from me from now until bowl season   My dog got bit and ran from the fight, and even the teams I'd be pulling for...I don't care that much for at this point.  Only comment I can offer at this point in time is that I hope tOSU gets bumped as the second at-large bid


----------



## axl blaze

let me take some time to introduce you to one of my favorite things about the Ohio State VS Michigan rivalry. as a musician, rooted in punk rock and the scene here in Columbus, Ohio nothing gets better than the *Dead Schembechelers*






and 








> A side-project, based on the Ohio State-Michigan football game and rivalry... to form the band Dead Schembechlers. The name was a lighthearted jab at Michigan coach Bo Schembechler, who upon hearing about the band name was reportedly quite amused.[1] Following Schembechler's passing on November 17, 2006, the Dead Schembechlers changed their name to the "Bastard Sons of Woody", a reference to former Ohio State coach Woody Hayes.[2] The band plays many anti-Wolverine songs, at the tune of rock "legends" - such as Kiss and The Ramones. A long running joke on the official Dead Schembechlers website claims they originally wrote the tunes and other bands just stole the riffs. Also on their website the band claims to have released numerous singles and albums throughout the years, but in reality they only released two albums. In 2004 the album Rocket to Ann Arbor was released and soon after re-released as Wolverine Destroyer with a new tracks and alternate versions of existing songs.
> 
> The band "reunited" under the Dead Schembechlers name in 2008, and released a new EP, entitled "Rodriguez to Ruin," which poked fun at Wolverines head football coach Rich Rodriguez. Singles from the new release included "Rodriguez is a Weasel" (which the band claims was used as inspiration for the Toledo Rockets' upset of Michigan); and "I'm So Bored with the SEC." The band played two live concerts in 2008; their Cleveland show was their first to be scheduled outside of Columbus.



they have great songs... titled "Chad Henne is a Joke" and my personal favorite "Bomb Ann Arbor Now"

take a second to listen to "Bomb Ann Arbor Now" and "Chade Henne is a Joke"

my favorite things in like, punk rock and college football. punk rock haters need not listen, as my 16 year old self will sneer in your general direction, stick you with a dirty needle, and pour my Mad Dog on your skull between kicks to the dome


----------



## axl blaze

can somebody please talk to me about college football? smotpoker, have you heard of the Dead Schembechelers? 

E. Gordon Gee is the President of tOSU, and he approves of footbaw and drinking heavily. however, he does not approve of Boise State or TCU getting into the BCS title game:



> I do know, having been both a Southeastern Conference president and a Big Ten president, that it's like murderer's row every week for these schools. We do not play the Little Sisters of the Poor. We play very fine schools on any given day.- E. Gordon Gee



I agree. this man is such a pimp, here is a pic of him (he wears bowties everyday)


----------



## Pegasus

It's that time...  The last weekend of the regular season is upon us.  It's all rivalry games and championship/ bowl games from here out.

You guys had better not miss the Iron Bowl; it is going to be ridiculously hard fought this year.


----------



## axl blaze

what else am I going to do at 2: 30 today? work? hell naw!

drugs + couch + SEC = fun

Dead Schembechlers - "I'm so bored with the SEC"

Dead Schembechlers - "Rodriguez is a weasel"


----------



## Pander Bear

so bored with losing to the SEC


----------



## The Liberal Media

Looks like Pitt's come alive all of a sudden.

Big game for Dave Wannstedt, he may have the contract till 2014, but the Alumni wont be happy with a 6-5 season if they lose today.


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> so bored with losing to the SEC



hehehe, at least we have Wisconsin, who beats down SEC teams like it's their job

did you listen to the songs? pretty kewl imo. the lead singer and guitarist were in some legendary Columbus indie rock bands, but they started that very fun side project. these type of weird intricacies are why I love college footbaw


----------



## Pander Bear

since 2000 in bowl play, they have a losing record against the SEC (2-3). Their last win over an SEC team was at the end of the 06 season. I'll grant them that they are real competitors, and all their wins and losses have been close (which speaks well of the bowl selection committees. As for regular season play... I can't find them playing SEC teams, even shitty ones. They, like most teams aspiring to squeak by conference giants, schedule cupcakes like hawaii and ball state to improve their record.


----------



## Pegasus

Oh, Bama...  

:D


----------



## The Liberal Media

As much as I hate Nick Satan, you gotta love this.


----------



## The Liberal Media

21-0


----------



## The Liberal Media

Ingram is a great college back, but not a pro #1 back, just another Rashaam Salaam


----------



## Pegasus

The Liberal Media said:


> 21-0



Ugh...  This has been a hell of a game (for Auburn) since then.  Hopefully Saban can pull this one out in the final minutes with his clock management...


----------



## Pegasus

Fuck...  Backup QB throwing to backup receivers on the last-minute drive isn't going to work...


----------



## Pegasus

...To top it off, my drugs aren't working!


----------



## axl blaze

the Iron Bowl was such a fantastic game, I foolishly thought that Auburn was going to pull an tOSU and wipe out all their opponents, until they lost in a sudden confusing cloud. but Cameron Newton is playing like how Terrelle Pryor should play next year. looks like the Crimson Tide back-up QB, AJ Mc-whatever, just couldn't get it done during his teams last possession and chance to win the game. just think if he did imagine to pull the upset off, he would be forever enshrined in Crimson Tide and college football mythos forever


----------



## axl blaze

and Boise State finally lost! looks like their luck-magick has run out, finally. I feel bad for the Broncos QB, he essentially did everything to win that game, twice. he made that spectacular throw to the 15 yard-line with one second left, only to have his place kicker shank that easy field goal

and then it happened a second time!

but it feels great to see BSU lose, especially with under one week removed from tOSU's President (who has both held dominion over Big Ten and SEC teams), say that non-big conference NCAA football programs essentially have it a tad bit easier than say the Big Ten, SEC, or even the Pac-10


----------



## alasdairm

i bet on nevada - straight up on the money line +450! yehaw.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

congrats!
*
we don't give a damn about the whole State of Michigan
the whole State of Michigan
the whole State of Michigan 
we don't give a damn about the whole State of Michigan
cuz we're from Ohio--
Ohhhhiiiiioooo!!*

the Dead Schembechlers - Rodriguez Is a Weasel

again, please listen to this band's song so you know just how much the State of Ohio despises Michigan


----------



## The Liberal Media

Michigan defense in 3 and out shocker !!


----------



## axl blaze

the Game is actually too close for comfort, as a Buckeyes fan. I know it's only halfway through the 1st quarter, but I don't like the fact the tOSU hasn't scored two TDs yet 

there have been so many upsets in the once most notorious rivalry in all of sports, that I am getting kinda nervous. I remember too many times where Michigan would beat a flawless tOSU squad that was eying the National Title... and vice versa


----------



## axl blaze

kinda strange how two of the best college coaches lost last night, both BSU's Peterson and Bama's Saban, after initially gaining big leads on their opposition


----------



## The Liberal Media

axl blaze said:


> the Game is actually too close for comfort, as a Buckeyes fan.



And closer now, Michigan has had no real problems moving the ball, but now have the points to show for it.

At least it makes for an better game for us neutrals.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Woah at Hall, that should give them some breathing space.

Piss poor attempt at a tackle by #17 tho.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Well that should be that . 24-7


----------



## axl blaze

at least it was interesting for a hot minute! holy god damn, there is mass chaos in Columbus, it's freezing cold but the vibes are great because the city teeming with people, walking around chaotically like drunk rats

despite the frigid air, walking outside to get my pizza made me really wish that I would have got tickets for the game. although it was a blowout, I despise Michigan. I have grown up in Columbus and you're taught at a young age to not give three fucks for the Wolverines

Jim Tressel is now 9-1 against the Wolverines. my generations of Buckeyes could not have even imagined such a wondrous feat to ever be accomplished

excuse me for a moment, there appears to be a drunk belligerent man sitting down on my glass covered porch steps (don't ask) while his girlfriend is violently trying to pull him somewhere...


----------



## The Liberal Media

Thats gotta be it for RR , his defenses have been awful during his tenure.

Harbaugh , despite his  Michigan Links, would never touch that job , especially after what he said about the school a few years ago....

http://thewizardofodds.blogspot.com/2007/08/they-arent-about-to-forget-jim-harbaugh.html


----------



## axl blaze

Jim Harbaugh is such a good coach, too. I don't know if we can definitely rule him out of the impending Michigan vacancy. lets not forget, the head coach position atop UM used to be one of the most coveted positions in the all of college football. the UM program sports an almost unmatched sense of regal tradition

it's just very easy to forget these things because of how Dick Rod pulled a Nero and burnt a once affluent Rome into the ground. Dick Rod is truly a weasel, and I though it was a bad hire from the start

Jim Harbaugh is such a bad ass, I'm sure he can do whatever he wants to do in college football and even maybe a tiny amount in the NFL. he is a Michigan Man, and don't ever discount the sense of pride those fags have for their once prominent college football team. hell, where else would you place your love of football if you were a Michigan Man? the Detroit Lions have to be the worst franchise, overall, in the NFL

the ball is in Harbaugh's hands, it's entirely up to him. although Stanford has recently also returned to greatness, there is only so much power, prestige, and notoriety that job can bring to a coach...


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Anyone have a hitman I can hire to off myself?


I'm J. Billington Bulworth


----------



## The Liberal Media

If Cowher  takes the Panthers job this offseason, then I think Harbaugh will be the Bengals coach. Else he will take that Panthers job.
Jimmy Clausen is simply awful , and they( Panthers OR Bengals) would draft Luck. Golden rule of the NFL is you dont pass up on drafting a franchise QB, and Luck is certainly a franchise QB.

Harbaugh is a good friend of Al Davis , and was Oaklands QB coach during the Callahan era. For that reason, I dont think he takes the SF job.

Shame Cables actually working out, as I would LOVE Harbaugh in Oakland. 

My big fear is that Al Davis, with his love of USC playaz, will trade a bunch of picks for Carson Palmer, who a few yrs ago was soooo good, seems the knee injury really did him in, nowadays he is missing wide open WR's wtf is up with that.

The wildcard in all of this is Dallas, if they offer Harbaugh insane money , and move Romo to Miami( as many have been speculating, and use those picks to draft Luck) then who knows.....


----------



## axl blaze

wow, I never even put together Jim Harbaugh and the Cincinnati Bengals, but shit yeah you're exactly right. he would be a perfect fit for that franchise. Harbaugh is well-versed in tough football philosophies on both offense and defense. he would be a great coach in the NFL's AFC North division - which pains for me to realize as I'm sure you all know by now I'm a pretty big Steelers fan

I don't think Cowher will take the Panthers job. although he does have family ties to the Carolinas, I don't think he will take a team that is _that _dismally awful. he has said he would want to go to an established team with potential and with established talent. I think that his requirements make the Dallas Cowboys the perfect fit



3 said:


> Anyone have a hitman I can hire to off myself?
> 
> 
> I'm J. Billington Bulworth



did Miami lose again or something? I really haven't been paying much attention to my liked Hurricanes, ever since Jacory Harris started throwing to the defenders more than to his WRs


----------



## The Liberal Media

Cowher to Dallas would be mouthwatering to watch.
But I think he wants to go someplace where he has some input, and with Jerry Jones thats a no-no.

Kubiak is on thin ice,he seems to have lost the respect of his players..... and I dont think the Texans are that far off, they already have thier triplets on offense...... in Schaub/Johnson/Foster.

Cowhers speciality is D, so wouldnt be surprised to see him him *Houston* next year.


----------



## axl blaze

between you and me I wish he would go back to the Steelers  Coach Tomlin is great, but I grew up on watching The Chin furiously coach football


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

^That motherfucker just looked like Pittsburgh.


The Canes lost to motherfucking South Florida, a pathetic Big East team. Randy best be gone today, or I will be boycotting my college football, in a year where there will be no NFL or NBA.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Canes used to be so badass in the late 80's , they would whoop everyone.

When they had Steve Walsh, they simply dominated....  that was the best college team I ever saw. Period.

They lost to ND by 1 point in 88, apart from that they would have gone 12-0 in 2 straight seasons . amazing team..

Sad to see how bad they are now.


----------



## axl blaze

I agree again fellas, as a fan of college football monsters and intimidating swag on the football field - I loved the Hurricanes of old. it is depressing to watch their downward spiral ever since Jim Coker started turning sour

this LSU VS Arkansas game is pretty solid. even though I'm so bored with the SEC, I have to admit that I do enjoy watching their conferences' games, usually the most. great camera work and when the two teams aren't either Florida or Vandy this year, they are mad entertaining


----------



## hair-O'winn

man, that jj watt on the wisconsin team is fuckin awesome.. he's been tearing it up all year.. reminds me of N. Suh from nebraska..


----------



## Kenickie

Lsu


----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Woke up from my drug induced coma to find that Randy Shannon has been fired. Awesome.


----------



## axl blaze

those GA Tech fans look like dorks

Shannon is gone... is it Mike Leach or Mark Richt time now?

JJ Watts is one of the best defense ends in the country, going to be a great player on Sundays. Wisconsin is beastly running the ball and on both sides of the line - I think they could beat any team right now

Arkansas is trying to prove that they belong in a top-tier bowl game

tOSU stomped on Michigan again  that never gets old


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Mike Leach and Mark Richt ain't gettin' no job. 

My best guesses would be Jon Gruden, Mike Peterson, Al Golden, and a bunch of other people who have proven track records as good coaches. No more coordinators and no guys with reputations for misconduct. 

The U will be back again soon baby. Optimism is the shit.


----------



## axl blaze

Miami is a private school, though, right? I think I just learned this, as I assume big name-and-State Universities are automatically state funded. my point is, I don't think that their pockets are deep enough for a John Gruden type guy. I mean what's next, hoping to get Bill Cowher?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Holy crap that Ok State pickoff was insane......


http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/footba...wn-s-sideline-tip-drill-may-?urn=ncaaf-289666


I know it would never happen, but JJ back at the Canes would be awesome.
Hopefully Butch Davis doesnt get the call.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> Miami is a private school, though, right? I think I just learned this, as I assume big name-and-State Universities are automatically state funded. my point is, I don't think that their pockets are deep enough for a John Gruden type guy. I mean what's next, hoping to get Bill Cowher?



USC is in the same private school boat. Both teams could still afford a lot of money, and have plenty of donors and boosters willing to pitch in. There would be no getting a Nick Saban or a Bill Cowher, but the names I had are all possibilities.

There are no NFL teams knocking on Gruden's door, he lives in the state of Florida, and he would love the glory of coaching a national championship team to go along with his Superbowl ring. For 3-4 million a year, it is possible.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

3 said:


> Woke up from my drug induced coma to find that Randy Shannon has been fired. Awesome.



I could try and dig up all those comments about Shannon saving the U and turning things around, as it gives me unnatural pleasure to hang people with their own words, but I'm afraid of someone doing it to me (hence I usually guard my wording).  Besides, I think Shannon's done enough to you guys 

As for who would replace him....I dunno.  I still like Peterson best, though I don't know if he could stomach the "I love this team" followed by "Ill see you guys later, I'm moving on" that so many other coaches do so easily these days (Saban, Rich Rod, Petrino, etc).  It'd be insane to see the Boise offense with the speed and talent of SoFla, but I don't know (honestly) if his trickery would be too intelligent for their players?  Serious question, but I still think he's best choice.  Gruden?  He'd probably like to be asked, but he's got too easy a gig raking in cash for commentary to exchange it for the headaches of being a Div1 coach at a high profile (with bad history) school.  He could do it, I'm not sure he'd want to.

Richt?  NO.  He'll get bumped down to a B- to C+ level Div1 team when he gets fired from UGA.  That said, beating GT (even a bad GT) helps keep him at UGA awhile longer (unless I missed a different headline somewhere).  Leach?  Entertaining for us to consider, but MIA never would.  And MIA will be after a head coach, not an assistant, and not an unproven.  They'll go for a proven, winning, clean (or at least not known to be dirty) NFL or Div1 coach.  They have to.



axl blaze said:


> tOSU stomped on Michigan again  that never gets old



As much as I enjoy seeing tOSU stomped, I have to agree with this statement as well.



3 said:


> The U will be back again soon baby. Optimism is the shit.



Where were those quotes?  Oh yeah, I was going to leave them buried 



axl blaze said:


> Miami is a private school, though, right? I think I just learned this, as I assume big name-and-State Universities are automatically state funded. my point is, I don't think that their pockets are deep enough for a John Gruden type guy. I mean what's next, hoping to get Bill Cowher?





3 said:


> USC is in the same private school boat. Both teams could still afford a lot of money, and have plenty of donors and boosters willing to pitch in. There would be no getting a Nick Saban or a Bill Cowher, but the names I had are all possibilities.
> 
> There are no NFL teams knocking on Gruden's door, he lives in the state of Florida, and he would love the glory of coaching a national championship team to go along with his Superbowl ring. For 3-4 million a year, it is possible.





I thought USCw was a public school?  But if they are private, they mirror MIA closer than I thought in that they are sitting in a LOT of money, and even having only a few boosters willing to support the program financially, a few of their boosters is worth a dozen elsewhere when it comes to deep pockets - especially if there is a feasible promise of improving the program.



The Liberal Media said:


> Holy crap that Ok State pickoff was insane......



We got home from our travels in time for the last 6 minutes of the game.  Now THAT was NCAAF worth watching.  "Insane" is very appropriate.



Now, back to licking my wounds from yet another loss.  To FSU no less   Garsh, we've already got the worst record in Meyer's history with FLA.  If (when?) we lose our bowl game, we'll be setting the bar waaaayyyy to low to ever get rid of him....but by God he's got to do something about the coaching staff.  Our offense is putrid, and I'll grant some leniency given changes at QB and WR coaching spots.  But the O'Line and Offensive Coordinator?  That guy needs to be relieved of duties.  I'll also cut the Def Coord some slack in his first year - getting time to adjust players to coaches to players to schemes.  But man, we suck.

Hey, we play basketball tonight!  


/tries once more to stay out of this thread....


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Yeah, it would be kind of pointless to stir up shit about Miami this season, especially with how Florida has done. I feel so bad for everyone here, and humbled myself, that I feel it would be cruel to make fun of Pander's Bulldogs, or TLB's Gators, or rag on Axl for how his Ohio State team is one game short of actual glory once again. It was a pathetic college football season for all of us. It would be retarded of us to argue which team sucks less (I suppose it goes to Ohio State by default, but I am sure no Buckeye is proud of his season either) .

Thank god there are no Florida State fans in here to rile shit up about how their 9-3 season in one of the weakest years in college football history is their path back to greatness. They will suck too until Jimbo is gone. 

I was superfanish enough to watch the press conference on the Randy Shannon firing and the ensuing coaching search. Dude said money is not an issue this year, we will hire a big name. I am happy


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Not 100% confirmed yet, but reports are coming in the Gruden is coming to Miami for $3mil a season.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

You think he'd be willing to go there for less than the players get?

Oh, sorry, that's LSU-AU


----------



## Kenickie

pfffffft


----------



## peteypablo

Man, I really wanted to see Michigan win for the first time in a while.  Looks like my Spartans won't be going to the Rosebowl.  Fuck, we had a good season though!


----------



## cj

Im just getting sober from the binge I went on after Bama blew that lead. It was terrible you could fell it coming from the end of the 2nd quarter the wheels were comming off. I started drinking when Trent Richardson dropped that pass the shot glass came out when Mecelroy fumbled I broke out the drugs the rest is a haze a shoutin and cussing fuck the iron bowl.
But shit at least Boise State lost.


----------



## axl blaze

3 said:


> or rag on Axl for how his Ohio State team is one game short of actual glory once again. It was a pathetic college football season for all of us. It would be retarded of us to argue which team sucks less (I suppose it goes to Ohio State by default, but I am sure no Buckeye is proud of his season either)



I guess your friendly neighborhood axl came out the best out of this thread's most prominent posters and their respective teams. you're right, it does bug me to have National Championship aspirations, only to have another one-loss season

the Big Ten was uncharacteristically tough this year, it almost reminds me of the glory days in the early 2000s. but looking on the bright side, TP is staying another year and it would actually _really _hurt if he misses the BCS title game in his senior season. for once, a tOSU athlete is not leaving early for the pros! you fans of other schools have no idea, you get your Tim Tebows to stick it out all four years, usually our players are from the Ohio ghettos and want to jump ship ASAP to make dat money

at least tOSU won the Big Ten for the 6th straight season in a row, and beat up on Michigan for the 7th straight season in a row. nothing gets a Buckeyes fan off more than going to the Rose Bowl, but it looks like tOSU is Sugar Bowl bound

bring it on! even though I'm so bored with the SEC, I would love Jim Tressel to finally do the unfathomable and beat an SEC team. I wish it could have been LSU, but I think now all signs are pointing towards USCe?

most tOSU fans are brash, arrogant, spoiled, and love to point at the misfortunes of others (save for Michigan, of course). as a college football fan, I have almost seen it all. although I don't remember tOSU ever having a losing season, we have had (believe it or not) some disappointing regular seasons and we have experienced the true bliss that only a Perfect Season and National Championship can bring. I don't ever like to beat a college football team when they're down, it is bad juju in the eyes of ye football gods



peteypablo said:


> Man, I really wanted to see Michigan win for the first time in a while.  Looks like my Spartans won't be going to the Rosebowl.  Fuck, we had a good season though!



Michigan beat tOSU? not until UM gets Jim Harbaugh... and then maybe. the Game was a sad, diluted version of what it once was. things are bad in Michigan if you can't even find a competent back-up punter

but congrats on Sparty. I will admit that they are one of my other favorite Big Ten teams. MSU had a great season, could any Sparty fan look me in the eye and srsly tell me that they expected to win a share of the Big Ten in the preseason? Coach Dantoni is a GREAT coach, with excellent roots at tOSU... when he was tOSU's Defensive Coach, the Buckeyes sported one of the meanest and toughest defense in tOSU history... and that is saying a lot!

there should be no shame when looking back on your season. Kirk Cousins is going to be good for a looooooong time


----------



## Pander Bear

> I'm so bored with the SEC,



I'm glad you finally found a D-list novelty band to help you articulate your hurt-butt feelings. Truly, big ten football has followed the American auto worker on to the list of blue-collar bullshit that was never very great, but we feel wistful about regardless.


----------



## axl blaze

just hating

it will be tons of fun watching TP run all over Arkansas in the Sugar Bowl btw


----------



## alasdairm

i bet nevada on the moneyline to beat boise st. +450! yeehaw!

alasdair


----------



## MD Specialist

Well it happened everyone.. It's been awhile since I've been on here. My Alma Mater beat Boise State! It was such an incredible defeat. On senior day, at Mackey Stadium, and to kill Boise States chance of getting into the national championship. I thought it was all over when Young caught that ball on the 5 yard line with 2 seconds to go in the game. And then it turned out the 'great' Boise State kicker is a head case! Not once but twice! I heard he tried to kill himself in the locker room but he couldn't kick the chair. N-E-V-A-D-A.... NEVADA! Go Pack!


----------



## axl blaze

congrats man  if it's any consolation I was at a bar here watching the game and the whole City of Columbus was rooting for your alma mater


----------



## axl blaze

two discussion worthy news topics have recently surfaced in the college football world:

1) John Gruden says that he is happy commentating for Monday Night Football, yet the Miami Hurricanes have apparently talked to him and sent him some "parameters" of the coaching vacancy, whatever that means. under the facade of Gruden's caged and cliche responses, I think that he has talked to Miami in some form or another. this is good news, eh, 3, 4?

2) the TCU Horned Frogs have joined the Big East. this is good for the Big Easy and for TCU. at least the conference won't be such a laughing matter, and now TCU can be represented in a bowl game. I don't understand how anybody could be upset over the Big Easy's addition, at least us as fans won't have to sit through another absurdly awful Big East team, that BCS forces to take up a in a Bowl Game

your thoughts on the aforementioned matters?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> two discussion worthy news topics have recently surfaced in the college football world:
> 
> 1) John Gruden says that he is happy commentating for Monday Night Football, yet the Miami Hurricanes have apparently talked to him and sent him some "parameters" of the coaching vacancy, whatever that means. under the facade of Gruden's caged and cliche responses, I think that he has talked to Miami in some form or another. this is good news, eh, 3, 4?
> 
> 2) the TCU Horned Frogs have joined the Big East. this is good for the Big Easy and for TCU. at least the conference won't be such a laughing matter, and now TCU can be represented in a bowl game. I don't understand how anybody could be upset over the Big Easy's addition, at least us as fans won't have to sit through another absurdly awful Big East team, that BCS forces to take up a in a Bowl Game
> 
> your thoughts on the aforementioned matters?



^I told you guys the Canes likely got Gruden. It is a holy shit moment. Like, what the fuck, man. Is this really happening?


As for TCU, we can expect to see them lose a lot more. I know the Big East is the most pathetic BCS conference year to year, with no hope of redemption (as compared to the ACC, which is pathetic but has a couple of sleeping giants in it), but TCU has to play against real teams with quality players and quality coaching week to week. I still expect them to be the best in the Big East by far, but they will drop a game or two a year on the regular. 

It pisses me off because if the Gruden thing doesn't work out for my Canes, Gary Patterson is no longer likely to leave TCU for The U. Hopefully if Gruden doesn't work out, we get Jim Harbaugh out of Stanford. He is a longer shot than Gruden, but he would be even better for the program than Gruden.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Gruden?  If he does take the position, I see him getting pissed off at dealing with boosters, fans meet'n'greets, and teenage boys within 3 yrs.  He can bring in talent with his name, he can drive them to success (given the weakness of the conference, and his strength of coaching - either his own, or the assistants he can pull in).  I see him give it a try, get fed up, and leave in 2-4 yrs even with records of 10-3 or 11-2 and ACC championships.  He may, or may not, make BCS championship games....I think he might make one or two in a decade at best, but not consistently, as I see him operating as if he were with professionals, which teenage boys are not.  I see him quit after a few years, but he'll have built the talent up (and kept the program clean), and create a perfect situation for a quality assistant to step up into.  Pay attention to who he adds to his staff.

TCU?  They get to drop the non-AQ hurdle, and have the easy path to the BCS that ND could have had but missed (yes, ND still has their special exemption and rules in BCS bids....that needs to be f'n revoked, hard).  So, BigE gets a legitimate team in their BCS bids (not that I expect anyone else in the league to challenge TCU) and TCU gets major conference clout (TV money, bowl contracts, etc).  It is a win for both TCU and BigE.  But I'll agree with 3,4 that TCU will now start getting 1-3 losses per year and NOT be in the NC game.  Their SOS will go up a little, but their record will go down a bit.


----------



## axl blaze

I think Harbaugh would take Michigan over Miami. I mean, he could very well take Miami. but he did play for UM when they were good, and I'm sure he still gets half a boner when imagining himself coaching there - I think he grew up in MI as well


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> I think Harbaugh would take Michigan over Miami. I mean, he could very well take Miami. but he did play for UM when they were good, and I'm sure he still gets half a boner when imagining himself coaching there - I think he grew up in MI as well



There are conflicting rumors about Harbaugh. One is as you said, he is waiting to coach at Meechigan. The other is that Michigan somehow pissed him off, and he is waiting for a vacancy at another major Big 10 school (Penn State) in order to punish Michigan for their sins. The third is that he is waiting for an NFL job. 

None of these roads lead to Miami.


----------



## Pegasus

Axl, I'm sure the reason that TP will play four years is so that he, like Tebow, could possibly use that time to transform into a more desirable QB for the NFL Draft.  Right now, he is not a great prospect the way Michael Vick was, or Cam Newton seems to be be; he is a dual threat QB, which is difficult to execute on the next level, and there are very few that actually play in the NFL successfully.


----------



## axl blaze

^ I agree whole-heartedly. shit, the reason TP chose tOSU instead of Oregon or Michigan was so that he could learn a pro-style offense, not a gimmick offense. gimmick offenses don't truly educate a college QB's understanding of the game on a professional level

however, any reason that a Buckeye wants to stick it out the entire four years, is a reason I am truly happy they want to stay there and not use the university as a jumping spot. sure, it could be because TP needs a year to improve, but there have been many Buckeyes who have left in three, when they could use that extra year of knowledge

shit Maurice Clarett tried to bounce after only one year. granted, it was one helluva freshman year, but come on...


----------



## The Liberal Media

I dont think there is any chance Harbaugh takes over at Michigan , especially given what he said about the program a couple of years ago.

I would not be surprised to see him stay, just have a look at Stanfords depth chart at QB. 
Guys like Josh Nunes and Brett Nottingham are  waiting in the wings.


----------



## spaceyourbass

axl blaze said:


> just hating
> 
> it will be tons of fun watching TP run all over Arkansas in the Sugar Bowl btw





Not giving USCe a chance, huh?  We will shock the nation on Saturday and SCam boy won't make it out alive.


----------



## Pegasus

I'm interested to see how the bowls break down for the SEC West.  There are 5 teams in the Top 20 or so, and they all beat up on each other (with Auburn somehow miraculously surviving)...


----------



## Pegasus

Holy shit, I FORGOT it was Saturday.  Ohmyfuckinggod...


----------



## Hypnotik1

^^ LOL I did too....I missed all the games except the end of the OU/Neb game....

Oh well....Congrats to Auburn and Oregon.....Looks to be an epic Offensive slug fest...

I think Auburn should be favored....but only by the slimmest of margins....maybe a point....This game has a chance to live up to the USC/Texas BCS NC game of '05....If its even half that thrilling....It'll def be a must see....

Ill be rooting for Aubrun naturally being an SEC fan as well as them getting shafted in the perfect '04 season.....

Remember the SEC's 6-0 BCS NC game record is on the line....Not to mention the current 4 consecutive BCS champ streak....

It'll be a true testament to the strength of the conference.....Think about it....

Tennesee '98
LSU '03
Florida '06
LSU '07
Florida '08
Alabama '09
_Auburn '10_

That'll be just sick......if Auburn pulls this one out....


----------



## axl blaze

meh, I'm not buying the National Championship hype. it will be two gimmick offenses going at it, and Oregon should get stomped once again because their defense is still lacking. instead of a tried and true, hard-hitting football game - this BCS title will look more like a video game

but I guess these types of games interest the less-educated and more common football fans, so at least it will bring more of a spotlight into our beloved NCAA college football


----------



## Hypnotik1

AU's defense minus Nick Fairly isnt all that great either....

It'll def be a shootout....but a great matchup

Can you think of any 2 teams that would be better....No team in my mind has stood out like Oregon and Auburn....You have a better matchup in mind....Or u just not much of an ofeensive kinda guy?

Cam Newton has been all world and been getting each and every game....I think he's giving Tim Tebow a run for his money....One of the best seasons in CFB history....The guy is just sooooo dominant....I cant wait to see him in this game....


----------



## axl blaze

I really wanted to see Ohio State VS Auburn, but that obviously was not going to happen when tOSU was upset at Wisconsin (if that wasn't an away game at night, I still feel like tOSU would've won). I would have loved seeing Cam Newton VS TP. no doubt Camburglar is better than TP, but I feel like tOSU has an overall better team (defense + RBs) than the Tigers

so I suppose I would have liked to see Wisconsin or Ohio State fill in the spot against Auburn for the BCS Title. both of these teams, I feel, are very good. it just ain't happening due to their one-loss


----------



## ChickenScratch

2010-11 Bowl Schedule       
BCS Games       

Date            Game    Time            Matchup
Jan. 10    BCS Title    8:30 p.m.    Auburn (13-0) vs. Oregon (12-0)
Jan. 4    Sugar    8:30 p.m.    Arkansas (10-2) vs. Ohio State (11-1)
Jan. 3    Orange    8 p.m.    Virginia Tech (11-2) vs. Stanford (11-1)
Jan. 1    Fiesta    8:30 p.m.    Oklahoma (11-2) vs. Connecticut (8-4)
Jan. 1    Rose            5 p.m.    Wisconsin (11-1) vs. TCU (12-0)

Non-BCS Games       
Jan. 9    Kraft Fight Hunger       9 p.m.    Nevada (12-1) vs. Boston College (7-5)
Jan. 8    BBVA Compass           12 p.m.    Pittsburgh (7-5) vs. Kentucky (6-6)
Jan. 7    Cotton                   8 p.m.    Texas A&M (9-3) vs. LSU (10-2)
Jan. 6    GoDaddy.com           8 p.m.    Miami (OH) (9-4) vs. Middle Tenn St. (6-6)
Jan. 1    Gator                   1:30 p.m.    Michigan (7-5) vs. Mississippi State (8-4)
Jan. 1    TicketCity                   12 p.m.    Northwestern (7-5) vs. Texas Tech (7-5)
Jan. 1    Outback                   1 p.m.    Penn State (7-5) vs. Florida (7-5)
Jan. 1    Capital One           1 p.m.    Michigan State (11-1) vs. Alabama (9-3)
Dec. 31    Chick-fil-A                   7:30 p.m.    Florida State (9-4) vs. South Carolina (9-4)
Dec. 31    Sun                           2 p.m.    Miami (Fla.) (7-5) vs. Notre Dame (7-5)
Dec. 31    Liberty                   3:30 p.m.    UCF (10-3) vs. Georgia (6-6)
Dec. 31    Meineke Car Care        12 p.m.    Clemson (6-6) vs. South Florida (7-5)
Dec. 30    Armed Forces           12 p.m.    SMU (7-6) vs. Army (6-5)
Dec. 30    Pinstripe                   3:15 p.m.    Syracuse (7-5) vs. Kansas State (7-5)
Dec. 30    Music City                   6:30 p.m.    North Carolina (7-5) vs. Tennessee (6-6)
Dec. 30    Holiday                   10 p.m.    Washington (6-6) vs. Nebraska (10-3)
Dec. 29    Military                   2:30 p.m.    Maryland (8-4) vs. East Carolina (6-6)
Dec. 29    Texas                   6 p.m.    Illinois (6-6) vs. Baylor (7-5)
Dec. 29    Alamo                   9:15 p.m.    Arizona (7-5) vs. Oklahoma State (10-2)
Dec. 28    Champs Sports           6:30 p.m.    N.C. State (8-4) vs. West Virginia (9-3)
Dec. 28    Insight                   10 p.m.    Missouri (10-2) vs. Iowa (7-5)
Dec. 27    Independence           5 p.m.    Air Force (8-4) vs. Georgia Tech (6-6)
Dec. 26    Little Caesars           8:30 p.m.    Toledo (8-4) vs. Florida International (6-6)
Dec. 24    Hawaii                   8 p.m.    Hawaii (10-3) vs. Tulsa (9-3)
Dec. 23    Poinsettia                   8 p.m.    San Diego State (8-4) vs. Navy (8-3)
Dec. 22    Maaco                   8 p.m.    Utah (10-2) vs. Boise State (11-1)
Dec. 21    St. Petersburg           8 p.m.    Louisville (6-6) vs. Southern Miss (8-4)
Dec. 18    New Mexico           2 p.m.    BYU (6-6) vs. UTEP (6-6)
Dec. 18    Humanitarian           5:30 p.m.    Northern Illinois (10-3) vs. Fresno St. (8-4)
Dec. 18    New Orleans           9 p.m.    Troy (7-5) vs. Ohio (8-4)


----------



## TheLoveBandit

spaceyourbass said:


> Not giving USCe a chance, huh?  We will shock the nation on Saturday and SCam boy won't make it out alive.



I was shocked.  I didn't think the USCe defense would get crushed and discarded like a paper cup so quickly.


I'm looking forward to AU-ORE in the BCSNC, and I will be pulling for a 5th straight SEC NC   I heard ORE is slightly favored early on, but a lot can change on any further Cam Newton revelations in the next several weeks. 

Other bowl games?  I'll wait for a cleaner page to cut'n'paste interesting games with odds into this thread, but off the top of my head:

 *Franklin American Mortgage Music City
UNC vs TN* = As much as I pull for SEC, and wish Dooley well, and kinda don't like Butch Davis...I'm seeing this as UNC all the way.


 *Bridgepoint Education Holiday
Nebraska vs. Washington* = I really wanted NEB to walk away from the B12-2 with the crown   Still, this may be a good bowl game   I'll pull for Pellini again!


 *Hyundai Sun
Notre Dame vs. Miami* = Who let ND get a bowl game?  And you know the winner will use this to declare themselves "Back!" 8) (in El Paso Sun Bowl, DEC31)


 *Chick-fil-A
South Carolina vs. Florida State* = Ol Ball Coach vs his rival FSU.....Go Cocks!


 *Outback
Florida vs. Penn State* = Pair of 7-5 Jeckyl&Hyde teams .... could be close, could blow out either way.  My money says FL gets another Big10+2 beatdown by JoePa and the boys   BUT, there is an outside chance I can attend this one....do I?  


 *Capital One
Alabama vs. Michigan State* = Wasn't there a Saban-MSU connection?  This would be a fun one as well 


 *Rose Bowl Game presented by VIZIO
Wisconsin vs. TCU* = Hrmm.....WISC and TCU?  I haven't watched WISC enough to make a guess on this, but I do hope to watch and see how it shakes out.


 *Discover Orange
Stanford vs. Virginia Tech* = I still want to discount VT, but they've come on reasonably strong as of late.  I'll still be pulling for STAN in this one.


 *Allstate Sugar
Ohio State vs. Arkansas* = I think the Buckeyes are pissed about losing to SEC teams as of late, and are really looking to make a statement.  But they'll lose...again....to an SEC team.  That isn't wishful homerism, that's my honest assessment.


 *Tostitos BCS National Championship Game
Oregon vs. Auburn* = The game a lot of us have been waiting to see.  And again, not wishful homerism, but my honest assessment.  Falling behind won't bother AU, they've come back too often to notice anything different.  Has ORE had to come back at any time this season?  I don't know, but I don't think it would effect them either, being as their high octane offense keeps clicking regardless.  Should be the funnest NC in awhile. :D


----------



## cj

Capital One
Alabama vs. Michigan State = Wasn't there a Saban-MSU connection? This would be a fun one as well 

Yea saban was coach at MSU before he went to LSU.


----------



## axl blaze

now that I am giving the BCS Title Game more thought, I am thinking it will be an entertaining game. I am man enough to admit that I was a little salty, being a typical college football fan who prizes tradition almost too much, that we have two teams that have never appeared in a BCS championship game (I think?)

also, most of you know that the reason I am so obsessed with the game of football is defense. and neither Oregon or Auburn really play phenomenal defense (save for maybe a couple Auburn linebackers)

Oregon is a good team, with a good offensive attack. the Ducks feature RB LaMichael James, and a duo of two other lesser known RBs that are just as good as James. I'm not knocking James here, I just think they are all exceptionally talented - it's just LaMichael seems to get the bulk of the carries. Jeremiah Masoli may have been a tad more gifted as a QB in the Oregon system, but Daron Thomas has filled it quite nicely

I think Oregon has two problems on offense that give the Auburn Tigers a demanding lead on paper. although Daron Thomas is above-average, he is pretty bad when he passes downfield. Oregon just doesn't have a long-ball thread. the Ducks also run the QB option, and run it well, but it seems that the QB Thomas never keeps and runs with the ball... he is always pitching it. while this might not seem like a big deal to the average football fan, it allows the Tiger defense to lock on more to the Ducks RBs when Thomas captains the option play

the Ducks are also a lot smaller than the Tigers. if the Ducks think that they can stop Camburglar Newton by just loading up the box and forcing him to pass, it will be a looooong National Championship game for Oregon. although Newton struggled with passing the ball in the beginning of the season (just look at that near-loss to Clemson), Newton is now an extremely efficient long-ball passer (just look at the SEC title game against USCe)

right now, I am heavily favoring Auburn. sure, the Tigers have had a lot of near-losses, but they have a lot of come-from-behind wins, which boosts the confidence of any team playing in the big game. while Auburn has struggled a bit in the brutal SEC gauntlet, Oregon has struggled against teams that have not been good at all this season. for example, look at their games against the dismal California and Oregon State. I think that if Auburn played either of these two teams, it would be nowhere near as close as when Oregon barely outmatched them

coaching... both Oregon's Chip Kelly and Auburn Gene Chizik are great coaches, and I believe are in their second year. many NCAA football coaches have won the BCS in their second year (look no further than Jim Tressel and Bob Stoops of Oklahoma). sure, Oregon's former coaching great Mike Bellotti did leave Chip Kelly with a rather talented cast, but this doesn't take away much against him. Gene Chizik gets a little bit more of an upper hand when commanding my respect here, as I remember some were contemplating firing him last year

it's astonishing when you think about this time last year, Chizik and his Auburn Tigers squad *BARELY *beat the Northwestern Wildcats (a talented team, but no doubt a Big Ten middle-to-bottom-of-the-pack team. I'm sure most have long since forgotten this fact, in this ADD-friendly sports vernacular of today

but I haven't. and I find that factoid amazing. more of my thoughts on the other BCS bowl games to come later!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> now that I am giving the BCS Title Game more thought, I am thinking it will be an entertaining game. I am man enough to admit that I was a little salty, being a typical college football fan who prizes tradition almost too much
> 
> ...
> 
> it's astonishing when you think about this time last year, Chizik and his Auburn Tigers squad *BARELY *beat the Northwestern Wildcats (a talented team, but no doubt a Big Ten middle-to-bottom-of-the-pack team. I'm sure most have long since forgotten this fact, in this ADD-friendly sports vernacular of today
> 
> but I haven't. and I find that factoid amazing. more of my thoughts on the other BCS bowl games to come later!



Tradition?  Your stomach must be about to eject when you imagine TCU in the Rose Bowl.  Yeah, they are #3, and it gives a good #3 vs #4 matchup (something you lose a lot of the time with bowl affiliations).  But c'mon...weren't you hoping for a Punk10 team to beat on? 

fark...I can't do it now, but you know I'll pull together some listing of conference matchups.  Props to Big10+2 for getting 8 teams to bowls and tying their record....while the SEC sends 10 

On Chizik and AU....the NC is his first game with a winning record   How ya like them apples?


----------



## axl blaze

TheLoveBandit said:


> Props to Big10+2 for getting 8 teams to bowls and tying their record....while the SEC sends 10



props... but I'm hesitant to give it out as much as you. in today's college football BCS system, a team pretty much has to try hard *NOT *to make it into a bowl game. the only teams that didn't make it into a bowl game in the Big Ten were Minnesota (of course, one of the worst FBS teams this year), Indiana (actually had some swagger with their passing attack), and Purdue 



TheLoveBandit said:


> On Chizik and AU....the NC is his first game with a winning record   How ya like them apples?



pretty amazing, like I said, I remember this time last year when they almost got bitch-smacked by Northwestern in OT


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Holy shit....Look what I just found (Sportslinknetwork) for number crunching.  It's a bitch to figure out how to set the calculator correctly, but once you do - you can figure out anything related to college football.  For example, did you know that all time the Big10+2 vs SEC is 22-35-0 (0.386) in bowl games; 27-33-2 (0.452) in regular season, leaving them 49-68-2 (0.420) overall. 

Similarly, to pick on tOSU, they went 0-9 in bowl games against the SEC (lest anyone forget  )....but 3-1-1 (0.700) in regular season game, putting them at 3-10-1 overall (0.25).  

In fairness, I'd have to report FL has been 5-4 (0.556) in bowls vs Big10+2, 4-2 in regular season (0.67), putting them 9-6-0 (0.60) overall against that conference.



EDIT - the site that led me to this database was SECFans or something or other, where they published an article comparing SEC vs each conference at the end of last year.  Even there, they had to acknowledge the Big10+2 was only sending it's conference champ to a bowl for many, many years.  There were fewer bowls, granted, but it means some good teams from the Big10+2 weren't allowed to compete and win (or lose...).


----------



## axl blaze

well, I'll just be reconciled in the fact that FLA has to play lowly Penn State in a bowl game this year

but in all seriousness, I am damn happy with tOSU. although we have been a game short of the National Championship in the last three or so years, the best thing about being a Buckeye is that they are CONSTANTLY reloading. I don't think Jim Tressel has had a less-than-above-average season ever since his inaugural year

sure, it's great to be an Alabama, Auburn, Georgia, Florida, Texas, USCw, etc fan - but ya'll have some serious highs followed by some abysmal lows. I consider myself blessed in that tOSU is competing for a National Championship almost every year - while all you lesser fans can only hope to do accomplish this once every three or so years :D


----------



## ChickenScratch

unless the vols are in the national championship, i pretty much hate this time of year.  we have a bunch of meaningless games to look forward to.  i mean, i'll watch them, but it would be so fucking rad if we were gearing up for a playoff right now.

whatever.

axl, i think the OSU/AK game is going to be one of the better ones for sure.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, CS, I agree. many of us rabid college football fans tend to forget that Ryan Mallet was actually on Michigan's roster, until Lloyd Carr stepped away and Dick Rod took over the Wolverine football program. why would a legitimate, NFL-ready, pocket passer in Mallet want to try to fit into Coach Dick Rod's gimmick offense?

as for the Sugar Bowl, I am excited to watch two star QBs in Terrelle Pryor and Ryan Mallet go against one another. the Razorbacks have offensive threats all over the place, I think they have a 1,000 yard WR and a 1,000 yard RB to compliment Mallet. the phenomenal, NFL-laden defensive front of the Buckeyes will have their hands full - that is for sure

although it's always disappointing when the Buckeyes are playing in a bowl game that isn't the National Championship, I think this team and their seniors will be up for the challenge. this team under Jim Tressel has won 6 straight Big Ten rings, and beat Michigan what is it? 8 times now? but these accolades are moot, as the Buckeyes are still oh fer against the SEC in bowl games. it will be a HUGE accomplishment if the Bucks can beat the Razorbacks, and to finally get over that SEC bowl game black cloud. tOSU should be in the BCS Title Game this time next year, and I have little doubt that they will be up against no other team save for an SEC team. the time to get over that aforementioned SEC bowl supremacy, and to build confidence for next year is NOW

that being said, I actually think the Arkansas Razorbacks are favored right now in Vegas to best the Buckeyes by a touchdown

I have not even thought about game predictions yet. this game could go either way. it just depends on what team's QB is going to pull through and dominate in a close game. will Mallet stay poised in the pocket and overcome adversity, or will TP rely on his sheer athleticism to out run defenders, and on his arm (his passing stats have been slowly increasing year-after-year, and game-after-game)

the Sugar Bowl is all about adversity and QB performance. tOSU's TP has won a couple close games from behind, in adversity-laden games. my most striking memory of Mallet was when he folded under pressure playing at Alabama, against the Crimson Tide. he is the leader of that team and the obvious leader of their offense. if Mallet can avoid the same type of 4th quarter collapse, and perform like a leader and distribute well to all his offensive weapons of mass destruction, the odds of Arkansas winning increase by heaps


----------



## Pegasus

*Alabama vs. Michigan State*...  I think that Michigan State is one of the most over-rated teams and have thought so all season, and I think the Tide _should _ beat up on them pretty badly, with the motivation of proving themselves despite their record, and also making a statement about the strength of their conference schedule this season.  I'm trying to be as fair as I can here as a Bama fan... I have honestly thought all season that Michigan State was over-rated, though... (Lee Corso had them at #1 for a week...  I was stupified!)
*
Wisconsin vs. TCU*...  I think Wisconsin has shown that they are a pretty good team, and I'm not convinced that TCU is.  I think the spread on this game should is insane (TCU by 3)...  I'd like to see TCU play well, but I just don't see it.

*Arkansas vs. Ohio State*... I really was hoping to see Bama vs. Ohio State all the weeks leading up to the Iron Bowl...  It would be a really good matchup!  Arkansas is a atypical SEC team and I would have liked to see what are two pretty similar teams in different conferences (IMO) go at it.  For the record, I pick Ohio State to win this based on good D play.

*VT vs. Stanford*...  Wow, the potential this game has IMO.  Neither conference is overly strong (not to insult the Pac-10 here; they're definitely better than the ACC!), but VT is a top-caliber team and could play with any team in the nation IMO.  Stanford, I don't think could quite play with any team, though they are a very good team and I have a lot of respect for them.  They can certainly win this game, but I pick VT based on offensive explosiveness. 

*Auburn vs. Oregon*, I really depends on which team gets into a rhythm first.  I think Auburn has the advantage, but if Oregon's offense gets into a rhythm early and their defense keeps Auburn out of rhythm for a few series, then as we saw in the Iron Bowl, Auburn could lose a lot of its confidence on offense.  Lucky for Auburn, they got it back in the second half, but they certainly can't rely another comeback like the Iron Bowl!


----------



## axl blaze

I agree that Michigan State may be a tad bit over-rated. they never play an out-of-conference schedule on par with tOSU's intimidating OOC schedule. although they are a solid team that has for sure doubled any of East Lansing's pre-season hopes... MSU is still only an above-average team. Bama is a great team. at the very least, one has to commend MSU's phenomenal coach Mark Dantonio - he has competed in the Big Ten when his program obviously doesn't get the recruits that Big Ten schools such as tOSU, Wisco, and Iowa receive. but Nick Saban is an even better coach who _does_, in fact, get those 5 star recruits. I look at Bama winning by two TDs, despite Sparty playing their heart out after being upset and feeling slighted over tOSU and Wisco getting BCS games

I hear you on tOSU's bowl match-up. I was hoping to see the Buckeyes against more similar and familiar opponents like LSU, Bama, or even USCe. both BAMA or LSU VS tOSU would be a BCS wet dream in the Sugar Bowl. but... looks like the Buckeyes are forced to go up against Ryan "the ultimate bro" Mallet. tOSU might be the slight underdog, but I most certainly hope they pull it out

if you think the BCS Championship comes down to which teams gets a rhythm first, I say it the winner will be Oregon.... hear me out. those Auburn kids have never traveled very far from their confines in the South East region of the US. they will be taking a plane, across a couple timezones, and into an alien Arizona - it might as well be Jalisco, Mexico for those Alabama fucks! mean the while, Oregon has played in Arizona many times, due to two teams from the Pac-10 residing in the state. for example, Bama dominated most of the BCS title game last year, but even a Bama fan can't discount the fact that the Crimson Tide were rather sluggish in the first quarter. of course, after that, the game was a boring sham since Twink McCoy got injured... but Saban's crew for sure needed to get the crust out of their eyes and the ear wax out of they ears for the first qaurter

although the Ducks might start out a bit more on fire than the Tigers, I still foretell the Tigers winning


----------



## Average Whiteboy

The BCS system has really kept me away from college football over the past few years since it only favors the big name schools, but the fact that Temple, with an 8-4 record and a win over UConn, didn't make a bowl game is absolutely terrible. I refuse to watch another second of college football until they disband the BCS and institute a playoff.


----------



## axl blaze

out of all the travesties and absurd horrors the BCS has tortured us through the last 20 or so years - the fact that Temple is not in a bowl game really irks you? I mean, this is a problem that the Owls didn't get in, but really only a minor blip in the problematic BCS formula over the years. are you a Temple Owls fan or something?

this year, at least the BCS got it close enough. Auburn VS Oregon is a helluva lot more attractive than another TCU VS BSU


----------



## MD Specialist

MD Specialist said:


> My Predictions..
> 
> Oregon will go undefeated in the Pac 10. Especially if they start that speedy sophomore at Q and he steps up while having LaMicheal James to hand off and pitch too. Oregon will be a big play high scoring offensive team. The only team they'll have trouble with is Stanford, and Oregon State (because it's a hated rivalry). If they win the Pac 10 they will win the Rose Bowl as well. Unless they went undefeated and made it to the National Championship game. Chance of that happening 63%



Not bad 

My other predictions at the beginning of the season not as good. I have to say now that the regular season is over this year has been fun. Auburn huh? Cam Newton is an incredible payer... But I guess you have to be if your dad pimps you out for over $150,000 you better get your team to the national championship. I do have to say that was one incredible comeback against Alabama. 

This will be a good national championship game. I am going with Oregon to win their first national championship.  

My ratings for the conferences:

1. SEC; Although not as strong as in years past, the SEC still had three of the top football teams in the nation just in the West. Auburn, Alabama, and Arkansas could have beat any team in the nation at any time, and besides Auburn they couldn't just win every game. If Newton would have played for Florida like he was supposed too, it would be Florida in the national championship. 
2. Big Ten; It pains me to say this... I still feel as though the conference play within the Big Ten is not near to other conferences. I have to give respect to good teams when it's due. Wisconsin, Ohio State, and Michigan State were good teams. Wisconsin is definitely the best of the three. The Big Ten impressed me at the beginning of the season.. then non-conferences teams the Big Ten was beating up were just bad.    
3. Pac 10; Oregon and Stanford are the top two teams in the nation in my honest opinion. Oregon is going to the Big game, and Stanford is going to the Orange Bowl. The rest of the Pac 10 had their glimpses but all fell short. Cal was great at home, terrible on the road. Arizona and Arizona St. were good teams and could play with a lot of schools around nation, and possibly win. I'm very glad to see USC go down... down... down.  
4. Big 12; Although not nearly as good of any of the conferences above them I will put them just above the Mountain West and the WAC. Oklahoma and Oklahoma St. were good consistent teams. Texas, Texas Tech, and Missouri were inconsistently good and consistently bad. Nebraska made it fun but so did Michigan at the beginning. 
5. WAC; Boise St. is still one of the greatest teams in the nation, but my Wolf Pack is the best team in the WAC. Hawaii was pretty good, and so was Fresno St. Could you image if TCU, Utah, and BYU stayed in the Mountain West, with next year Boise St., Nevada, and Fresno St. going the Mountain West? It would have been a conference that would demand an automatic bid for a BCS bowl game, or really begin a playoff conversation. But TCU had to go water down their play, Utah went to the Pac 10 (don't really blame them there), and BYU wants to reach Notre Dame status without the backup, history, and athletic program to get there.. BAD DECISION!
6. Mountain West; TCU is a great team.. Utah was ok (at the beginning) and the rest of the conference would play hard. 
7. ACC; Although this conference is right there with the WAC and the Mountain West, Boise did beat Virginia Tech who won the ACC. Virginia Tech is another team now then it was back then. Florida St., NC State, and Florida St. were ok. Miami... terrible. I believe the top teams in the WAC and MWC could play any day with the top team in the ACC and win.  
8. Big East; Lets go UCONN!

The Bowl Season will be good to see just how these conferences stack up. 

Go Pack! Beat Boston College!


----------



## Pegasus

Average Whiteboy said:


> The BCS system has really kept me away from college football over the past few years since it only favors the big name schools, but the fact that Temple, with an 8-4 record and a win over UConn, didn't make a bowl game is absolutely terrible. I refuse to watch another second of college football until they disband the BCS and institute a playoff.



Umm, I watched Temple play and they were not anything special.  While the process is not great, they do match up the bowls pretty well most of the time...



axl blaze said:


> out of all the travesties and absurd horrors the BCS has tortured us through the last 20 or so years - the fact that Temple is not in a bowl game really irks you? I mean, this is a problem that the Owls didn't get in, but really only a minor blip in the problematic BCS formula over the years. are you a Temple Owls fan or something?
> 
> this year, at least the BCS got it close enough. Auburn VS Oregon is a helluva lot more attractive than another TCU VS BSU



Lol, my thoughts exactly, on both points!


----------



## axl blaze

in other college football news, Dave "the Stash" Wannstedt was just fired


----------



## axl blaze

and now it is expected that Urban Meyer will announce his resignation from Florida at 5 PM today? as much as I do despise FLA, I have usually left Meyer out of my mockery. he is an Ohio State guy, but besides from that he is a college football genius. although not even 10 National Championships would elevate him higher, in the minds of Gators fans, than Steve Spurrier - Coach Meyer is well above Old Ball Coach status for me

college football needs Urban Meyer. but it looks like those often mentioned health issues are bugging the coach again


----------



## ChickenScratch

hopefully they'll snag phil fulmer and beat our ass every year.  we deserve it.


----------



## The Liberal Media

He will either return to Gainsville in 2 years ( after Zook takes charge of  recruiting classes for him  ) and win Mulitiple NC's  again 

OR 

Pop up in Denver in a few weeks, and name Tebow as his starter for 2011


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Holy fuck.  

Just checked the headlines, done deal - resignation.  

Fuck.




Please lord or lord almighty pretty please DO NOT appoint our OC as the Head Coach....even as interim.


----------



## axl blaze

I think most FLA fans will shoot themselves if that happens


----------



## smotpoker

wow one year after his butt buddy timmy he leaves he quits. I wouldn't be surprised at all if he is the HC of the Denver Broncos by next season. 

And I thought he told that recruit (shariff floyd maybe)  last year the reason he decided to come back from retirement after one day was he had a dream where God told him he was supposed to win a national championship as the coach of Floyd. I guess the dream didn't really happen.

Oh well, they crushed OSU so I guess who am I to make jokes right?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

As everyone here knows, I hate the Florida Gators and hate Urban Meyer even more. I am glad to see him gone from coaching for a little bit.

However, Dan Mullen was the brains behind the operation and will likely be the next head coach at UF. Meyer was burnt out and would never have returned to greatness, with Mullen at the helm the Gators will be national contenders again.


----------



## axl blaze

the coaching vacancy at Florida should definitely be a black hole in college football, one of the most high-status coaching jobs available... along with Michigan. the Gators job is such a NCAA football black hole, that I am sure it will affect the Miami Hurricanes

however, I think that the Hurricanes and even the Pittsburgh Panthers should be more attractive options to coaches than just Florida. the Panthers in the Big East, is ripe for the taking. I can't believe Pitt has been so bad, due to the school having great recruits in their backyard Western Pennsylvania area. all the dismal Big East is waiting for, is for a coach to take advantage of that conferences' sorrows. same thing for the Canes and the ACC, although not as drastic as a situation

for a good, solid HC, those two conferences are more easy to win at than say the Big Ten or the SEC


----------



## ChickenScratch

no way he goes to Denver, aren't they still paying shanahan's buy out?  anyway, urban won't go to the pro's.

i truely believe he resigned for his family.  this has been in the making since he quit last year, it's no real surprise.  he's going to take 2 or 3 years off and come back somewhere else, maybe notre dame?  who knows.  

Mullen is the obvious choice, no way stoops goes but I'm sure they're talking to him.  

here's a curve ball, what about gus malzahn?  probably won't happen, but what i could see happening is mullen going to florida and malzahn going to mississippi st for the head coach job.  he's ready.

also, don't rule out that piece of shit bobby patrino.  i don't think florida would want him but i can guarantee you that motherfucker would take the job.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I haven't read anything but the headline, and I'd agree with CS's take.  He needed to pull back last year and tried to quit...was talked into taking it easier and sticking around, but we see how that didn't work.  I think he got to the end of this year and said "If I have to kill myself to win like that....I'd rather live."  Yeah, he'll keep his head down for a few years, get the itch, and who knows...maybe show up somewhere else like ND if their current coach hasn't made the turnaround there.  He'll stay Div1 for the level of competitiveness he needs to maintain, but he'll pick a school that isn't at the top, so expectations aren't so unrealistically high all the time (that might prove a problem for ND fans).

As for replacements, there is so much incest in the SEC coaching ranks, and I don't mean hiring your brother in law, I mean coaches fucking their program to jump to another school IN THE SAME CONFERENCE if the opportunity is right. 8)  You've got history of this all over the place, and I do see FLA keeping their choices in-conference to a large degree.

They wouldn't want Petrino, and they wouldn't seek out Spurrier (love him, but 'has been'), and they probably would want Mullen - but I think he's building his own history there, and having been over scrutinized by the fan base when he was here...I'm not sure he wants the pressure at FLA).  Malzahn probably does make the most in-conference sense, and if he's itching for a HC job, this would be it.  I don't know how much loyalty he has to AU though.

If they went outside, they could consider Stoops, but I don't think he'd want it either, given the program he's got at OU and the stress he knows is at FLA.  What about the star everyone discussed earlier, Peterson at Boise?


----------



## smotpoker

Axl, I think the problem with Pitt is a lot of coaches might not want to coach at a school that doesn't even have their own stadium. I know that would affect my decision.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, but at least they play in the Pittsburgh Steelers stadium. it's not like they have some rinky-dinky joke stadium

I have a gut feeling that Jim Harbaugh, the hottest open coaching candidate, will be moving on over to Carolina. then, Jimmy Clausen will get the boot, because Carolina is so bad there is no way they are not getting the first round draft pick. with this first round draft pick, they will choose Andrew Luck, one of the most hyped collegiate QBs to come out of the draft in a LONG time

I don't have any facts on this, it is just a gut feeling, if you will. while the Stanford job is nice, I think Jim Harbaugh deserves more. Stanford is having their best season in decades, and their measly stadium of 50, 000 still has about 10, 000 empty seats. the passion for college football just isn't there, at a small school like Stanford

a coach of Harbaugh's supremacy should be a lock in the NFL, just like his older brother. the only program that I see interfering with my ballsy prediction is Michigan, just because Harbaugh is a "Michigan-man"


----------



## TheLoveBandit

For those that don't recognize, that's our OC (Steve Addazzio) on the ground being left behind.


----------



## Average Whiteboy

axl blaze said:


> out of all the travesties and absurd horrors the BCS has tortured us through the last 20 or so years - the fact that Temple is not in a bowl game really irks you? I mean, this is a problem that the Owls didn't get in, but really only a minor blip in the problematic BCS formula over the years. are you a Temple Owls fan or something?
> 
> this year, at least the BCS got it close enough. Auburn VS Oregon is a helluva lot more attractive than another TCU VS BSU



Because out of all the travesties of the past few years, I haven't really given a fuck about half of them because I stopped watching college football closely about 10 years ago because of the lack of a playoff system. I just happened to be at a Round Table last week to eat the buffet, when the TV in the place was tuned to ESPN and informed me of this bullshit. This was merely the final straw.

Pegasus, I don't care if the way they played wasn't anything special. They had an 8-4 record.  Show me any other sport where a team has double the number of wins that they do losses but doesn't make the postseason. Temple may not be a big time program or anything, but I respect any team that has double the wins they do losses. Not to mention, I'm an underdog kind of guy, and the BCS ensures only 10 to 15 teams will actually be vying for the title in any given season.

College basketball has it right. College football is a joke.


----------



## The Liberal Media

To everyone who doubted Andrew Luck wouldnt be the #1 overall if he declares....

http://walterfootball.com/draftdata.php

whomever gets the pic will pick him, if they dont need a QB someone will trade up, he is too good a prospect .


----------



## Pander Bear

will muschamp is florida's next coach... thoughts?


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I am loving it as a Sooner fan.  He was a good DC, and I feel Texas' implosion has left us a relatively easy road for future automatic BCS bids and a possible NC.  We just need to Big 12 to win most of their bowl games this year.  Maybe Texas can get their shit together, but I don't think so by next season.


----------



## axl blaze

The Liberal Media said:


> To everyone who doubted Andrew Luck wouldnt be the #1 overall if he declares....
> 
> http://walterfootball.com/draftdata.php
> 
> whomever gets the pic will pick him, if they dont need a QB someone will trade up, he is too good a prospect .



although I doubted you initially, I see myself more agreeing with you on this one. Andrew Luck is very good, I would have never questioned that. but what I have been starting to realize is that, on paper, Luck could be one of the hottest pro QB prospects in a LONG time. it took me awhile to shed off some of his mega-hype, see some of his season highlights, and look at his physical and year-long stats

lets hope that his on-paper prowess translates in the ridiculously difficult NFL. better QBs than him have failed, and less talented QBs than him have (more than likely) accomplished more


----------



## The Liberal Media

Luck grades out as the best QB since Manning, and the best overall prospect since Tony Boselli.

Carolina tanking again today, Clausen is trash IMHO, So they should get first shot at him ahead of Cincy( damn Carson got picked again just now).

Golden rule of the NFL is never pass up on a franchise QB, Carolina cant afford to do that, there is a world of difference between a QB who can get you to the playoffs , and one that can take you deep into the playoffs.
The most impressive thing about Luck is his understanding of the game, in his worst statistical game this year he threw 2 picks, one on a deflection and the other on a WR who ran the wrong route.


ALlmost every playoff game comes down to one factor, turnovers, and Luck moves the chains and doesnt turn the ball over. and he does it with a supporting cast whom would never even get a sniff at being NFL players.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Miami just hired Temple coach Al Golden. This is a fucking good hire for once, considering Peterson and Harbaugh weren't going anywhere this year. 

I feel better about Golden than I do about Muschamp, Florida is in for the world of shit Miami went through after hiring a coordinator with no head coaching experience. 

Remember that when Shannon took over as head coach of Miami, he was the best defensive coordinator in all of college football.


----------



## Pegasus

Pander Bear said:


> will muschamp is florida's next coach... thoughts?



No, they doubled his salary to $900,000 already to ensure he stays at Texas and takes over after Mack Brown.  I just don't see him leaving a place that he considers, in his own words, "THE premier job in the nation".


----------



## Pander Bear

umm-- will muschamp IS UF's next head coach, dude.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=5910011

also: miami picked up temple's coach.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=5912786


----------



## Pegasus

^Ha, I thought you were asking a theoretical question.  Dude!  

I guess that goes to prove you can't buy commitment in college football.  Though I don't blame him, I'd not want to stay in Texas after the Big 12 collapse!  Back to the SEC!

Not having a TV around is fucking with me...


----------



## axl blaze

the Big 12 is going to be pretty bad without Nebraska. hopefully Texas can pull themselves together to give the conference some credibility next year

with all the talk of high profile coaches moving to both the U and Florida, I will be honest in saying that I am sorta disappoint in these picks


----------



## Pander Bear

i suspect muschamp will be the end of the OMG NICK SABAN PEDIGREE frenzy, but i still think he's well-suited to florida and the conference. As a dawgs fan, i"m more interested in seeing where gus malzahn goes (if anywhere). If I was him, I'd rather be an OC at auburn than a head coach at Vandy.


Head coach at UGA, though...  I hope to god our athletic director and president are actively scouting talent right now, because nobody in athens should be willing to stand idly by while an OKish USC and a listless florida battle it out next year for the SEC east. If Dooley does something with tennessee in 2011, even threatens to get to the conference championship, Richt had better not get to attached to his office. 

As for the U-- I don't see what the fuss is about, and I've read the Owl's stats under Golden. I don't understand why we can't have somebody willing to recruit thugs and train them to hit hard down there. Instead, miami gets squeaky clean guys now.  I wish him the best of luck though-- anything to undermine the gator's recruiting efforts in-state.



> I guess that goes to prove you can't buy commitment in college football.



I'm personally surprised he didn't leave sooner. I get the feeling working under mac brown sucks dicks, and the growing resentment of waiting year-in and year-out for him to retire and hand over the reigns must have been exhausting.


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Al Golden hire is a terrific one for the Canes.


----------



## axl blaze

meh, I haven't quite bought it yet. thankfully, the ACC is wide open, and truly waiting for one team to DO SOMETHING. I mean, the Big East is this above times 9, 000, but it still rings sorta true for the ACC

PB: I always thought Mack Brown was a swell guy. dude is paid the highest out of all college coaches (I believe) in something like 5 million. combine this with living in Austin, and I don't see how he couldn't be in a sour mood (save for this season of shittiness with Texas)


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Pander Bear said:


> i suspect muschamp will be the end of the OMG NICK SABAN PEDIGREE frenzy, but i still think he's well-suited to florida and the conference. As a dawgs fan, i"m more interested in seeing where gus malzahn goes (if anywhere). If I was him, I'd rather be an OC at auburn than a head coach at Vandy.
> 
> 
> Head coach at UGA, though...  I hope to god our athletic director and president are actively scouting talent right now, because nobody in athens should be willing to stand idly by while an OKish USC and a listless florida battle it out next year for the SEC east. If Dooley does something with tennessee in 2011, even threatens to get to the conference championship, Richt had better not get to attached to his office.
> 
> As for the U-- I don't see what the fuss is about, and I've read the Owl's stats under Golden. I don't understand why we can't have somebody willing to recruit thugs and train them to hit hard down there. Instead, miami gets squeaky clean guys now.  I wish him the best of luck though-- anything to undermine the gator's recruiting efforts in-state..



I disagree about the end to Saban frenzy.....like most coaching trees, there is always a branch you can trace back to where you want it to go, or not.  As long as Saban's in the spot light, he's going to have his 'disciples' out there.  The kicker is, how much is really him, and how much is really them?  I think most will be getting out from under him so they can make their own name, get their own gig.  You don't see any 'coach in waiting' around Saban...ever.

Picking up Muschamp and Smart is tickling the gators, but it still feels a bit funny having two Dawgs at the helm.  Theory is, Smart gets a year or two of success away from Saban, and gets a free ticket to take over Richt's office.  Either way, the fact that Dooley was able to pick it up a bit in TN that fast, and USCe seems to have found itself finally on the map, this coming year is probably UGA's best chance to catch FLA down and claim a moral victory in a losing season (or at least 'tougher than they are used to' season).  Richt's time is short, and getting shorter.

Agree on the MIA hire....so someone does well at Temple.  Whoop-de-doo.  It's MAC competition 8)  Yes, he will keep the program clean, and yes he can do well in such a weak assed ACC.  But, I honestly feel NO thread from MIA or him when it comes to recruiting, fielding a winning team, etc.  I wish the dude well, but would expect FSU and FLA to punk him whenever games are had.  I suspect he'll end up winning the Coastal division 1 out of every 3 yrs, and maybe win the ACC 1 out of 7-8 yrs.  It'll be a step up, but not a great one.




What I'm still wondering is how Meyer expects to hang around and help going forward.   He's offered, and I know our AD loves him, but c'mon...they guy can't push it, and you just brought in a complete football staff with no openings or connections for Meyer to be or do much.  Theory here is maybe he's getting groomed to replace the AD who has done so much for us over the past few decades.  That would be interesting, but tbh, I  our AD.   Other than gambling on Zook, he's done well for the school, in all sports.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i watched that 30 for 30 show on ESPN about the rise and fall of SMU last night.

highly recommend it.  those motherfuckers were paying everybody.  pretty cool story.


----------



## Pander Bear

im eager to see it... ill check mah torrent sites


----------



## axl blaze

so the Big Ten has done its conference realignments, and because they couldn't figure out how to name them due to geography, the conference decided to name them "Legends" and "Leaders"

here's the new logo, no insipid hidden "11" or "12":






and here are the two divisions:



> *Leaders Division*
> 
> Illinois, Indiana, Ohio State, Penn State, Purdue, Wisconsin
> 
> *Legends Division*
> 
> Iowa, Michigan, Michigan State, Minnesota, Nebraska, Northwestern


hilariously enough, the Big Ten is already thinking about changing both the "Legends" and "Leaders" titles - because in this tradition-infused conference, there has been much outcry as the names being stupid

still, a big step up. I look for the Big Ten to finally eclipse the SEC in terms of strength of conference next year. sorry SEC yokels, your time has come and gone


----------



## smotpoker

The pathetic thing is the Big 10 payed some firm $35,000 to design a logo, which, to be frank, looks like something anyone here could have designed. 

I mean it's not a bad logo, but really, what is so special about it? And how many teams in the Big 10 actually HAVE powder blue as part of their color schemes? Zero. But it sure looks awfully similar to UNC's colors, which Big 10 commishioner Jim Delaney is alumni of.


----------



## Pander Bear

that's probably why they chose powder blue. Can you imagine how you'd feel if the logo was maize and blue?

as for the design-- it sucks. They should have hired the firm that did the most recent PAC 10 one.

The leaders and legends things is contrived and dumb. Do a geographic split, and just draw the boundaries as funny as you like.


Also, take the opportunity to change the conference name. Great North or something else that's meaningful.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> im eager to see it... ill check mah torrent sites



the whole 30 for 30 series is pretty sweet.  the one about pablo escobar and soccer ruled as well.

lol @ axl thinking the big powder puff will ever be better than the sec.


----------



## axl blaze

ChickenScratch said:


> lol @ axl thinking the big powder puff will ever be better than the sec.



shit, I would be willing to wager the Big Ten's bottom bitch the Northwestern Wildcats could have beat a team comprised of both the Volunteers and say... the UGA Dawgs



Pander Bear said:


> Do a geographic split, and just draw the boundaries as funny as you like.



and



Pander Bear said:


> Also, take the opportunity to change the conference name. Great North or something else that's meaningful.



both of these ideas are way fucking novel. Great North actually sounds legit


----------



## Pander Bear

> shit, I would be willing to wager the Big Ten's bottom bitch the Northwestern Wildcats could have beat a team comprised of both the Volunteers and say... the UGA Dawgs



As decent as NW is playing this year, I think the right tennessee/dawgs quad could utterly exterminate them.  PS: aren't indiana and michigan becoming your cellar teams now?


----------



## Pegasus

^Don't forget Minnesota!


----------



## Pander Bear

isn't that their fight song?


----------



## melange

watch my hokies in the orange bowl my niggas


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> i watched that 30 for 30 show on ESPN about the rise and fall of SMU last night.
> 
> highly recommend it.  those motherfuckers were paying everybody.  pretty cool story.



it really was excellent. and upsetting. and entertaining. i was upset by it though. SMU was doing fucked up things, and deserved to be disciplined for it, but what the NCAA (and, the president of SMU) did was fucked up. I thought they should have perhaps:

blacklisted all coaches/coordinators/etc from working in NCAA college football programs ever again
fined the school
not televised their games
and no bowl appearances for x amount of years

instead of

ruining not just a football program, but a University, for over 30 years, and basically dissolving the SWC
the kids involved with the bribes and what not, not only got bribes, but their picks of where to transfer to when the program fell apart, leaving the kids who went to SMU with no student life activities, and a profound sense of shame perhaps only rivaled by JFK getting shot and killed in Dallas, and the continued shaming by everyone who played them for the next 28 years. College athletes are still kids, I mean, 18, 19 years old, being manipulated and fucked with by adults who have money and power and influence, i mean the fucking Governor of Texas was involved!! And then I think the insult to injury was the NCAA being like, oh, yeah, it was a severe punishment, but we expect them to recover in five to seven years...oh...well, we didn't think it would last fifteen years...certainly not thirty...and then saying, we'll, now that we know we can destroy Universities in their entirety, we won't do that again...sorry SMU, you had to be our test case. Perhaps in another 15 years you'll be decent again? Pussies.


----------



## ChickenScratch

^^^that's why "the death penalty" will never happen again.  unfortunately for SMU, they were the guineau pig.  i loved it when that guy from the NCAA straight up fainted after the press conference.


----------



## axl blaze

any Florida Gator fans upset to the fact that their new head coach, Will Muschamp, is a UGA alum? or does the rivalry not hold enough weight? I know I would be uneasy about a Michigan alum coaching up my Buckeyes

but Gator fans must be happy that Steve Adazzio is now filling the top vacancy spot at Temple University


----------



## axl blaze

FUCK MY LIFE. this is one of the darkest days for a Buckeyes fan. all I can do is maniacally laugh that QB Terrelle Pryor will most likely be suspended for the first five games of next season. also on this suspended list is star RB Boom Herron and good WR Devier Posey

apparently, these and a couple other tOSU football players sold some Big Ten Championship rings and Gold Pants Decals (a coveted tiny decal of gold pants awarded for whenever tOSU trumps Michigan). these athletes either sold and/or got discounts on tattoos at a local tattoo shop located around my vicinity

the only two games in the first five that bring trouble for tOSU are Miami (FL) and Michigan State. I see tOSU losing to a Miami team that, with these athletes, they would no doubt destroy again (no offense 3, 4) and also dropping to a good Sparty team

man, this really sucks. I know it is tough for the players, because they are essentially broke and can only legally hold a job in the summertime. I feel for the players, I really do, and I think they should be payed more than their little stipend they are allowed

this also hurts that players would sell their accomplishments throughout the year. the only reason college football holds a candle to the NFL, imo, is because these players usually care about their college. after they graduate, ex-players of our favorite NCAA schools are seen praising their alma mater and rocking their college's garb. how much do you think stars such as LeBron James truly care about their teams, ie: the Cleveland Cavs or now his Miami Heat? it's a little disheartening that a player would go about business this way...

a dark day for a Buckeyes fan. this last year was TP's year to perhaps win a National Title, and all looks now lost


----------



## Pander Bear

if only their fathers had done the dirt like cammy cam's daddy 8(

I feel your pain, jim.


----------



## axl blaze

right?! isn't it fucking strange how someone can acquire thousands of dollars, but once a football player trades a Gold Pants Decal for a free tattoo of his last name in Olde English across his back, they are POPPPED for five games??


----------



## Pander Bear

idk, im sure MSU thinks the shit is so cash


----------



## axl blaze

if I were TP I would be all like "fuck it, I'm just gonna go pro as a defensive end lol thx bai NCAA"


----------



## smotpoker

Like Coach said, they wouldn't exactly be great candidates for job interviews. 5 games is harsh though. And I guess it's worse to get tattoos and sell your own possessions then to take 180 grand for your church.

Man fuck Cam Newton.

As a buckeye fan, I have to try and find the positive in this. If any of the players decide to stay, I think the Bucks can get thru the first 5 games without any losses. It will be tough, but I don't think Miami is that good, MSU will be tough, but if they can get thru the first 5 games, they will be nice and fresh and uninjured for the last 7.

I'm not really very serious when I say all this, in fact I am pissed at the guys for breaking the rules, but I at least gotta try and find some positive in this.

I guess they should have just stolen lap tops instead...Or TP should just say he thought his mom paid for the tats.

So the lesson from all this...Take 180 k and nothing happens, sell your own stuff and exchange 'tats for 'graphs, and you get suspended for almost half a season. Right, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## axl blaze

kinda funny that the NCAA waits to suspend these tOSU players (4 out of 5 are top-tier contributors) _after _the Sugar Bowl against Arkansas. makes you wonder why? I will tell you, because a Buckeyes squad without their star-studded threats on offense (TP, Boom Herron, DeVier Posey) would be a lame duck against Arkansas, which would result in a *boring *game

a *boring *game results in a diminished viewer audience, which means the NCAA receives less money

the NCAA doesn't care about it's players. they only act like they care about their archaic rules


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I think the NCAA will come down way harder on Newton and Auburn than they are indicating. Expect that team to be on probation for a long time. They will probably kick the shit out of Oregon, and their title will be called back, with no actual winner this year similar to what happened to USC.

As for OSU, I agree that it is bullshit. These kids can't sell their own items and use their celebrity to gain favors? It's not like OSU is going to win a championship because Pryor got a new tattoo. I'm all for the NCAA being all over these things when it comes to unfair competitive advantage, like how Auburn is going to win the title this year because they actually cheated, but this is just bullshit.

The only upside is that it is going to make things a lot easier for my Canes when they go against the Buckeyes. We should have improved coaching this year. And remember, with as bad a coach as Randy Shannon was we almost beat you guys last year.


----------



## axl blaze

meh, I do think you were up at one point, but honestly I was watching the game rather comfortably. Miami just didn't look like they had it in them, and I knew tOSU would wear them out in the second half

however, congrats on your future victory


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> meh, I do think you were up at one point, but honestly I was watching the game rather comfortably. Miami just didn't look like they had it in them, and I knew tOSU would wear them out in the second half



Let the bitchfest begin.


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha. Merry X-mas my good, good friend


----------



## Pander Bear

I don't think auburn gets slapped down-- i think they'll get the enhanced scrutiny that most SEC teams got after the rumors first surfaced and AJ green got caught selling his jersey. I'm really very torn about boosters and selling your stuff for money-- about what's enforceable and what is ethical, so I'm kinda content to watch it all unfold over the coming months and years and see what come of it all.


----------



## axl blaze

again, as a fan I'm disheartened that a player of my beloved Buckeyes would sell their Gold Pants, such a coveted award in my mind. but, half of these guys aren't even from Central Ohio, and therefore aren't used to the type of passion that I'm sure you all know well and true (being fans of other teams that take college football srs). Pryor is from Pittsburgh ffs

however, this is America, god dammit. one can do with their personal property as they please. I'm in a band, and I've likened it to this. my guitarist won a limited edition Les Paul for us entering this contest to be on the soundtrack of Scott Pilgrim VS The World (true story, got 3rd place - a guitar). my brother won the guitar, so I say he is allowed to sell it. I know ethics here are a little different than college football - but I think the end result is the same

then again, what these players did was inexcusable. they of course have used the common "know-nothing" defense, as in "hey, we didn't know the rules." I don't buy this one bit, obviously. college athletes have to be self-aware enough to realize that what they do is under a microscope

and then Cam Newton essentially gets off scot-free? it is such a double standard going on here

I am a realist, all the NCAA is doing is sending these three offensive powers (Herron, Posey, and Pryor) off to the NFL before they are ready. Boom Herron is a great stereotypical Big Ten RB (Rashard Mendenhall and Shaun Green etc), yet he needs a year or two to develop or he will be injured more times than you can say "Beanie Wells" in 2 minutes flat. Devier Posey, a talented WR, also isn't quite there yet

Terelle Pryor will be the most screwed out of them all, as he will be forced to enter the NFL draft as an athlete - and no doubt be stuck as a defensive end instead of backing up Michael Vick's Eagles


----------



## Pander Bear

or maybe they ride it out, maybe there's an nfl lockout after all. Being benched for 4 games on a team that was adrift and finished barely qualifying for a bowl game probably isn't going to hurt AJ Green's draft prospects too much.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah but I don't want to offend other Buckeyes in saying this - but AJ Green is insta-ready for NFL action. I think he will have an immediate impact, despite being on a shitty team like Cleveland or Denver, a la Calvin Johnson (and not to offend UGA fans via the GT metaphor). srsly, for AJ Green in the pros, just add water

TP has only his pure athleticism to land him a spot. the WR needs a little better hands, and Boom Herron might be the most ready but whoever knows with RBs in the League

shit man, I do hope you're right. here in Columbus we've never looked at the next season and didn't instantly assume we weren't going to at least contend for the BCS Title. I know that sounds arrogant, but it is very true and I am lucky due to this

them staying would be a testament to themselves and their university. usually when tOSU players get a whiff of any kind of NFL money, they jump. it is a possibility and here's to hoping


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I tend to agree with pretty much everything you have said so far, Axl. But Pryor needs that extra year to have any chance of playing QB in the pros (it is doubtful anyways). He will be a lower round draft pick and a major project for whatever team picks him, considering they will need to teach him an entirely new position from scratch. If I were an NFL GM, which I am not, I would go the Randle-El route and move him to wide receiver, his familiarity with what the QB wants his wide outs to do will help him immensely once he begins to come along (if he has the tools). 

But I fucking hate the NCAA. The Ohio State penalty was so hypocritical. Although by letting these guys play in the bowl game I think they are setting a precedent. They are saying that our major punishments will come next season, hence why I think the hammer will go down on Auburn football this offseason. 

Hopefully, one day, they get all of those schools that are actually cheating, like Auburn and LSU, and put them on Miami style probation, while leaving all of these small violations alone. 

It is funny to look at the 30 for 30 series on both SMU and Miami. The NCAA doesn't want new kids coming to the party and messing things up. In the case of SMU, Texas, Texas A&M, and even Baylor were breaking the same rules. And yet, they get probation-lite and SMU gets the Death Penalty.

Miami never broke any rules that are truly shocking. I suppose it deserved some punishment, but there were people out there doing much worse than Miami ever was. Miami's biggest crime was expressing themselves on the field, that is what got everybody pissed off. Nobody liked seeing their good old Notre Dame or Texas boys get knocked the fuck out by some inner-city Miami kid, only to look up and see that he is doing the dirty dick dance over your boys concussed face.


----------



## Pander Bear

> Miami never broke any rules that are truly shocking.



cash payouts for big plays by a third party is just about as shocking to me as booster payouts to get you to play there, to me, anyway. Maybe I should say they're both equally underwhelming, but you don't suppose the drug charges, weapons charges (iirc) and the cash was enough?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> apparently, these and a couple other tOSU football players sold some Big Ten Championship rings and Gold Pants Decals (a coveted tiny decal of gold pants awarded for whenever tOSU trumps Michigan). these athletes either sold and/or got discounts on tattoos at a local tattoo shop located around my vicinity
> 
> ...
> 
> a dark day for a Buckeyes fan. this last year was TP's year to perhaps win a National Title, and all looks now lost



I heard they were suspended for getting the tattoos, and said "Damn, Tressel is a hard ass."  I didn't learn they traded/sold goods to get the ink.  I couldn't find any timing of the offense, so I don't know if they did it after AJ Greene got his 4 game suspension announced.  If so, they are f'n idiots.  If it happened before AJ was suspended, then they probably didn't have a feel for how big a hammer might come down. 



smotpoker said:


> Man fuck Cam Newton.
> 
> ...
> 
> I guess they should have just stolen lap tops instead...Or TP should just say he thought his mom paid for the tats.
> 
> So the lesson from all this...Take 180 k and nothing happens, sell your own stuff and exchange 'tats for 'graphs, and you get suspended for almost half a season. Right, that makes perfect sense.



As far as I know, Cam never got the 180k - and I'm not sure it's a fact his dad got it either (yet?  ).  I do know it's fact that Cam didn't steal the laptop, he bought it 'cheap' so there is a level of willful ignorance with that crime, but not the actual crime, just possession of stolen property and the dumb way he handled it - not theft.  It's arguable, given Cam pretty much 'knew' the laptop was stolen goods, that he committed his offense with intent; and guys like AJ and the Buckeyes were simply trying to make money for what they cannot afford by selling what they had (common to any person, anytime, anywhere) but getting by NCAA rules rather than legal ones.  But I think Cam vs AJ & The Buckeyes is more of an Oranges vs Lemons argument and not quite valid.

One other thing I can't find is if the Buckeye players sold their items in one go, or if any of them committed repeat offenses (sell something, get a tat....sell something else later...etc) which would speak to a trend or pattern as opposed to a one time uh-oh like AJ green and his 4 games.  I think their lucky getting only 5 games, following AJ's precedent.



axl blaze said:


> kinda funny that the NCAA waits to suspend these tOSU players (4 out of 5 are top-tier contributors) _after _the Sugar Bowl against Arkansas. makes you wonder why?
> 
> ...
> 
> the NCAA doesn't care about it's players. they only act like they care about their archaic rules



Again, the timing of when they committed the offense(s) escapes me, but it really reeks that they aren't suspended for the bowl game.  That's not a Buckeye hater speaking....and I'll admit I'd want to see them lose again to an SEC team, but it seems most anybody is suspending people immediately - AJ at the beginning of the season, all the waves of players being left at home for their bowl games, hell our own Chris Rainey at FLA was suspended several weeks upon finding he screwed up.  Why they are allowing these guys to play the bowl game is beyond me other than trying, as Axl points out, to preserve the view ability and marketability of the game   (Hell, it'll give the players something more valuable to sell off later  ).



3 said:


> I tend to agree with pretty much everything you have said so far, Axl. But Pryor needs that extra year to have any chance of playing QB in the pros (it is doubtful anyways).
> 
> ...
> 
> But I fucking hate the NCAA. The Ohio State penalty was so hypocritical. Although by letting these guys play in the bowl game I think they are setting a precedent. They are saying that our major punishments will come next season, hence why I think the hammer will go down on Auburn football this offseason.
> 
> ...
> 
> Miami never broke any rules that are truly shocking. I suppose it deserved some punishment, but there were people out there doing much worse than Miami ever was. Miami's biggest crime was expressing themselves on the field, that is what got everybody pissed off.



*IF* Tebow has any success as a NFL QB, then TP ought to be picked up and used for such.  I still don't think Tebow will stay at QB, and with a new coach, he'll be an 'athlete' of  the fullback type come next season, IMO.  TP can easily slide into a few other positions (TE?), but you are right it won't be natural and they won't be wanting to invest a lot to retrain him.  The Randle-El path?  I thought he also brought kick-return speed to the game, something TP doesn't have to my knowledge.  So, he's left trying to distinguish himself some other way....blocking? No.  Running the  ball?  Probably not.  Catching and running?  Maybe, as a tight end or a big slot receiver.  On the defense?  I have no idea.

I'm not sure on the precedent the NCAA is playing with here.  I do think they are much more concerned with the schools and programs than with players who are gone and untouchable after a few years (*that year* if the hammer is coming down).  So, the message I've always seen them try to do is stress to the programs to keep tight reins on players at all times (which, we all acknowledge is damn near impossible, but it is what the NCAA asks for).  As such, I can see bringing very heavy hammers down on schools after players are done - ie, USCw and Bush, AUB after Cam is gone, tOSU heading into next season.  NCAA needs to get more swift in it's response, to impact the offending players a bit  more (ie, immediate suspensions), but I do expect bigger penalties to be against schools going forward to avoid such embarrassments in the future.  I do not, however foresee any schools getting penalties to the level of SMU - the NCAA realized just how completely demolishing such sanctions are, and it hurts a lot more than the program effected - it hurts the school with it's income, the community with major revenues and activity, it hurts a lot of things....but what they probably got the most concerned with is it hurts NCAA football overall to have such ugliness in the news.

"Miami never broke any rules that are truly shocking"?  I think your assessment may be biased from having been in that environment.  Yes, lots of schools have (and still do) pay players, and fake grades or at least guide the players to easy grades, so there is no shock in that.  And your probably right that the public attitude displayed by the squads probably made the 'old guard' more angry at them that was warranted, but I'll pick an easy one for you to consider 'shocking'.  Paying for hits.  A good hit is worth what?  And if you knock him out?  Out for the game?  Out for the season?  Really, that kind of bounty hunting would be shocking to most schools, let alone the fans, because people then ask "What if it was me on the end of that hit? Or my son?  And it ended a career?  What if it resulted in death?"  The thresh hold for despicable is somewhat personal and varies person to person, but there is an area on the darker side of grey that most people feel is wrong, and MIA in their heyday didn't have a problem walking proudly thru it.  Hell, the NFL has had problems with that at times.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The perception was always way worse than the reality.

Money was given to players because they were otherwise selling crack on the corners. Uncle Luke and the administration stepped in to make sure that these kids didn't get arrested. I have to look up past arrests, but I can assure you that what I will find will pale in comparison to the crimes committed by Urban Meyer's players at UF. Nobody fired AK-47's into the air. Miami's players were bad boys, but in the fun kind of way. They weren't hardcore gangbanging killers. They were just wild, go in to the club and cause some trouble, get into a few fights and make that paper kind of bad boys. 

The whole issue was with the way Miami played football. As I said, the establishment didn't like to see these kids express themselves in the way that was natural to them. Knocking a player from Notre Dame out and then rubbing your dick all over his face is going to earn your school some extra scrutiny. We will never know what other programs were doing at that point in time, but Miami was far from the dirtiest (anything Miami did pales in comparison to the SMU scandal. My philosophy is that if it doesn't create any unfair competitive advantage than there is no harm no foul). 

What I always found funny about all the scandals and all of the Notre Dame is holier than though shit, with "Catholics vs. Convicts" and what not, is that our Convicts had higher graduation rates then their Catholics. Miami was a legit school with a focus on educating it's student athletes, and those that didn't go on to the NFL often found success elsewhere. Randal "Thrill" Hill is in the Secret Service for fucksake.

I remember watching an Alabama game this year, and they were saluting this former player who got paralyzed at Alabama and then learned to walk again, and they said he was a bank teller like it was something to be proud of. I felt so bad for the kid, that they would even announce that. This kid has a valid college education, a 4 year degree, and he works for minimum wage. It is disgusting to see that Alabama didn't teach this kid a thing. Canes tend to go on to great success at whatever they do, like Dwayne Johnson (The Rock) and several others. Very few of them end up working at McDonalds.


----------



## Pegasus

TP needs to play another year to have any chance in the NFL, IMO...

Also, I don't think it's fair to say "it's disgusting that Bama didn't teach the kid a thing"...  This is one isolated kid _and_ he was paralyzed.  I'm sure we can dig up someone working as a bank teller (or, god forbid, worse) from Miami.  Considering how high tuition is at Miami, you might expect everyone to go on to some prestigious position in life, but that isn't the case.


----------



## axl blaze

TheLoveBandit said:


> I do know it's *fact *that Cam didn't steal the laptop, he bought it 'cheap' so there is a level of willful ignorance with that crime, but not the actual crime, just possession of stolen property and the dumb way he handled it - not theft.  It's arguable, given Cam pretty much 'knew' the laptop was stolen goods, that he committed his offense with intent



well I don't know how one could know that it is a fact that Camburglar didn't steal the laptop himself (did I miss the publication of this source?)

however, let me say something that may come as a shock to all of my good S&G brethren. your friendly neighborhood axl has been deemed to be forced into a good number of correctional facilities all across the Eastern Seaboard, and across these depressing "travels," I have noted that about half of the felony offenders were in there for RSP - or receiving stolen property

in the eyes of the long arm of the law, possessing or receiving the stolen property is essentially the same offense as stealing it. of course, if one would talk to these offenders in question - they never did steal it, and usually there isn't solid proof to go against their proclamation

however, in all reality, these people more than likely did steal the property and were caught in possession. Camburglar might not have stolen the laptop, but when you buy a laptop out of the back of LeThomas and RaMichael's pick em up truck - what do you really think is happening? that these fellers bought it from Best Buy?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

axl blaze said:


> well I don't know how one could know that it is a fact that Camburglar didn't steal the laptop himself (did I miss the publication of this source?)
> 
> however, let me say something that may come as a shock to all of my good S&G brethren. your friendly neighborhood axl has been deemed to be forced into a good number of correctional facilities all across the Eastern Seaboard, and across these depressing "travels," I have noted that about half of the felony offenders were in there for RSP - or receiving stolen property
> 
> in the eyes of the long arm of the law, possessing or receiving the stolen property is essentially the same offense as stealing it. of course, if one would talk to these offenders in question - they never did steal it, and usually there isn't solid proof to go against their proclamation
> 
> however, in all reality, these people more than likely did steal the property and were caught in possession. Camburglar might not have stolen the laptop, but when you buy a laptop out of the back of LeThomas and RaMichael's pick em up truck - what do you really think is happening? that these fellers bought it from Best Buy?



Yeah, I've seen it go down on a large scale and it usually works like this.

The buyer of stolen property buys some "hot" beer, or a laptop, or some meat, like he usually does. And it comes with no problems. But every once in a while, the people they are buying from are connected with some major armed robbery (think Goodfellas) of a truck, and the guy on the lowest rung, just some guy trying to make a living running a legit business, has the FBI bust in on them, pointing their fancy submachine guns at these harmless folks, pushing them against the wall and scaring them half to death, taking all computers because they can (hopefully nobody was looking at any weird porn at the time), and arresting the people in the hope that they will flip over on somebody. I think. I don't even know if they care about the flip. They just want an excuse to come in, guns blazing, and terrify mostly innocent citizens. It's bullshit.


----------



## axl blaze

> TAMPA, Fla. -- Florida will be without cornerback Janoris Jenkins and three other starters against Penn State in the Outback Bowl.
> 
> Jenkins had surgery on his right shoulder recently and will miss the New Year's Day game. Right tackle Maurice Hurt and defensive tackles Lawrence Marsh and Terron Sanders also will miss coach Urban Meyer's finale. None of them traveled with the team to Tampa.



first, I thought these Gaytors got arrested again, but it looks like an injury plagued FLA team might get beat by a second-tier Penn State team. here's to another Big Ten led Florida ass-whoopin' a la Michigan a couple years back


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

The bowl game times are killing me.  The best games kick off around 2AM for me =\.  I really want to see a few of these games, but I have stuff to do during the day after =(.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Shimmer.Fade said:


> The bowl game times are killing me.  The best games kick off around 2AM for me =\.  I really want to see a few of these games, but I have stuff to do during the day after =(.



Sign up for espnplayer.com "College Pass"  you can watch them all whenever you want online.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Not a bad idea..I am just strapped as shit for cash right now after Christmas.  Wish they had a student discount or something =P.  Decisions decisions..


----------



## The Liberal Media

Shimmer.Fade said:


> Not a bad idea..I am just strapped as shit for cash right now after Christmas.  Wish they had a student discount or something =P.  Decisions decisions..



You can get it now and cancel within 5 days( after all the good new years day games)
Just tell them your dissapointed with the pic quality and the pixelation. :D

Problem is, it will probably take them a week to refund you.

You cant miss bowl games ! even if it means you eat ramen noodles over new years, I couldnt imagine missing these games.

I even watch the crappy games on it, watching the " armed forces" bowl on it now, smu vs army.

and later its "pinstripe" bowl !!! oh joy


----------



## axl blaze

open letter to the South

sup SEC faggots? your reign of terror over the best conference in college football is over, riding on the heels and butt-crack of Tim Tebow, last year

I have a challenge for you, SEC yokel. I think that the North is way better than the South. we are not ten years behind on culture, and our men-folk can actually read where our women-folk most likely have all their teeth in place. the SEC's dominance is officially over, if not this year then next when Nebraska joins the all-coveted Big Ten

on New Years Day, there are four Big Ten VS SEC bowls

I propose that the conference that wins the most games during this day is officially the best, *this year*, in college football

I know I am putting a lot of faith on this soon-to-be glorious first day of the New Year, but a new damn has arisen. just think about how hilarious it would be if Michigan State, who gets kicked around in the Big Ten like it's their job, topples the big bad Devil-led Alabama Crimson Tide? 

or how about Michigan, who was completely overrated until they got rammed by the Big Ten, defeats a pretty good Mississippi State team? think about an actual football team, one in Miss St, losing to a joke of a system that is ran by a head coach who took a shart all over the school and left calling it the "spread offense"

will the Buckeyes even play TP? does it matter? hell naw 

whaddya say??


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Big XII.. I am disappoint..


----------



## TheLoveBandit

axl blaze said:


> first, I thought these Gaytors got arrested again, but it looks like an injury plagued FLA team might get beat by a second-tier Penn State team. here's to another Big Ten led Florida ass-whoopin' a la Michigan a couple years back



Honestly, I hadn't heard any arrest news, so I assumed they were academically ineligible, so the staff hid it behind 'injury' and 'surgery'.  That's getting pulled out of my ass, but why the hell else are you going to sideline some key players before the bowl game when you have months afterwards to heal up?  Suck it up and tough it out, bitches.



axl blaze said:


> open letter to the South
> 
> sup SEC faggots? your reign of terror over the best conference in college football is over...
> 
> whaddya say??




And here I thought you were crowing about UNC's double OT win over TN which TN should have won....more than once.  I was pulling for Dooley, but not the TN fans...but in my heart, something told me UNC was the better team and would find a way   I am struggling with why I like Dooley....it is irksome for a Gator fan....but I do believe it is because he's replacing such an asswipe as Kiffin. 


I say ARK > tOSU by at least 10 pts
FL = PSU in a 3 point win....don't know who (EDIT - actually, I've seen our kicking game - PSU wins this one)
MICH > MissSt simply due to the retard.  If MissSt can contain him, they have a chance, but I'll say MICH by 17 (if they get a lead, MissSt can't play catch up).
ALA > MSU by 4, in that I expect Saban's defense can figure out a way to hold down MSU's offense, and the Tide's offense does a little bit of wake up before they jump ship for the NFL...but not a lot.  

Here's one back at you - how do you feel about the Grandaddy of them all, the bowl of 'Tradition' opting to take a #3 TCU to play the #5 Big 10+2 champ WISC rather than the #4 STAN?  In the California back yard, even?  Is the Rose Bowl selling out on it's conference ties and tradition?  It's not like having to take an unranked conference champion into your bowl :cough:UCONN:cough: It's not like it's a major step down to skip #3 and take #4 to play against #5 and retain those traditional conference ties   I'll concede TCU makes for an interesting match up, wherever they'd play, but for all the old timer stodginess and reluctance to breaking their bowl affiliations...I'm surprised the Rose Bowl took the At Large choice.  What if they'd have taken STAN vs TCU rather than WISC vs TCU?  How would you feel about it then?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

After this abortion of a season, I am actually excited to watch the Miami-Notre Dame game. I just hope Miami doesn't blow it, they are certainly the more talented team (perhaps amongst the most talented in the nation), yet they blow half the games they play due to bad coaching on offense. This season was such a fucking disappointment, and now the team has to rebuild a little bit (although I would liken it to when Saban took over from Shula at Bama, or when Meyer took over from Zook at Florida. Top quality talent, poorly coached teams). 

If Miami doesn't go at least 10-2 next season I am going to kill myself. "Miami" and "irrelevant" don't go very well together. College football needs their bad boys back, and I think that Al Golden understands the concept of what it means to be a Miami coach. Shannon tried to make Choir boys out of bad motherfuckers, and it neutered the players on the field. 

Hopefully we don't attain the thug status of Flordia, but get back to being some scary motherfuckers to play.


----------



## The Liberal Media

3 said:


> After this abortion of a season, I am actually excited to watch the Miami-Notre Dame game. I just hope Miami doesn't blow it, they are certainly the more talented team (perhaps amongst the most talented in the nation), yet they blow half the games they play due to bad coaching on offense. This season was such a fucking disappointment, and now the team has to rebuild a little bit (although I would liken it to when Saban took over from Shula at Bama, or when Meyer took over from Zook at Florida. Top quality talent, poorly coached teams).
> 
> If Miami doesn't go at least 10-2 next season I am going to kill myself. "Miami" and "irrelevant" don't go very well together. College football needs their bad boys back, and I think that Al Golden understands the concept of what it means to be a Miami coach. Shannon tried to make Choir boys out of bad motherfuckers, and it neutered the players on the field.
> 
> Hopefully we don't attain the thug status of Flordia, but get back to being some scary motherfuckers to play.





Sorry dude, this must be painful to watch .

Pitiful from Miami so far.


----------



## axl blaze

that UNC - Tennessee game was a horrible travesty to watch (and this is ignoring the vomit-inducing match-up of seeing Powder Blue colors VS Orange Cream colors. do these teams even know the rules of football? the situational play-calling by both coaches made Les Miles look like a genius. the Tennessee football players didn't even know how to tackle, and hit the Tar Heels players on the head more times than a Pittsburgh Steelers game

I was dissapoint in both UNC and Tenn. learn how to football properly, there is no excuse to play like that at the season's culmination


----------



## The Liberal Media

There would not have been a run off in the pros.

I think its enforced cos of the penalty thats used to stop the clock.

The center hikes the ball to beat the clock even if nobody is set ,thereby stopping the clock by an offensive penalty or when a player isn't set but they hike it anyway to beat the clock. But that is not what happened here

From what I understand, the play was legal with penalties. The review said the ball hit the ground with  1 second left. the incomplete pass stops the clock, and then the look at the flag.

If the flag forced stopped play, there would  be no need to review whether or not the spike beat the clock.

The the clock ran during the spike. So despite the players running off the field, So the refs deemed that the line of scrimmage had the right amount of players and was set for a *second* before the spike and that the penalty is assessed after the play, and the play is allowed to continue.
That is different than the reasons the NFL uses the 10 second run-off. Christ my brain aches just rethinking last nites game.


----------



## axl blaze

Shimmer.Fade said:


> Big XII.. I am disappoint..



unexpected great season from NFL style athletes then resulting in upper-tier Bowl Game loss... yeah, Nebraska will fit in with the Big Ten very well


----------



## smotpoker

I don't know if it has been addressed yet love bandit, but the Rose Bowl CANT take Stanford. If a team from the Big 10 or Pac 10 is playing in the NC, and there isn't another conference champion from one of those conferences, the Rose Bowl is not allowed to take another team from the Big 10 or Pac 10. 

So even if the Rose Bowl wanted to take Stanford, they can't because Oregon is going to the NC


----------



## axl blaze

that UGA player at the end of the Memphis Bowl was crying his eyes out... he should have waited till the locker room for those hysterical antics


----------



## axl blaze

I like South Carolina's QB Stephen Garcia. I feel like he would smoke me up with his boss new vaporizer, if I was on campus


----------



## Kenickie

i watched the georgia game for PB while he was dying of the sickness and asleep. it was awful 

the worst part was the extra 2 seconds they got


----------



## The Liberal Media

axl blaze said:


> I like South Carolina's QB Stephen Garcia. I feel like he would smoke me up with his boss new vaporizer, if I was on campus



LOL yeah he does.

This kid who is playing for Penn State at QB looks like a pee wee player, his helmet looks bigger than him.

Still made the Fla D look silly on that drive.

I got some crap a while back for saying the SEC was overated, well 0-3 so far in bowls. Florida doesnt look like they are into this game , despite it being Urbans last, and I dont see Miss St winning.

If Bama cant beat the Spartans, the SEC might end the day 0-6 in bowls.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

badgers today whatcha think?


----------



## Kenickie

lol like Bama would lose to Michigan st, that's insane, "if bama CAN'T beat michigan st." Lol, 49 unanswered points, anyone?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Entire state of MI has been owned today by SEC teams.
101-21 and counting.

Fla might win as well, but are making tough work of it.
SEC didnt show up till today, Gamecocks looked putrid yesterday, and how bout them Dawgs? lmao
Enjoy it while it lasts SEC, cos Auburn will get whooped and so will Arkansas.


----------



## Kenickie

lol


----------



## smotpoker

Let's see... Miss St put 52 up on Michigan. Wow. What an accomplishment. They did what virtually everyone has done this entire seasonagainst michigan , lol.

Florida beat a PSU team who was using their 3rd string qb. And just barely. Throw in the fact it was a home game for Florida and it's kinda sad they barley escaped against penn state.

Bama had an impressive win, but really if you are the defending nc's with your best offensive weapons back, that should be expected.

Look for Wisconsin to beat TCU, and the Buckeyes will finish it off with a nice win against Arkansas.

Man I love the Big 10! Go Wisconsin and Go Buckeyes on Tuesday!


----------



## Pander Bear

> Look for Wisconsin to beat TCU, and the Buckeyes will finish it off with a nice win against Arkansas.



With the badgers shanking field goals and punting the ball away, you might have to look for a couple more years before you see them beat TCU.


----------



## Kenickie

good job purple panted frogs, even though they aren't SEC, they beat the big 10, so it sits well with me.

actually, big 10ers -- has a conference ever gone 0-5 in bowl games in a single day before?


----------



## Pander Bear

pretty sure the big ten hold that record. Wtg, guys.


----------



## Kenickie

i am amused that this thread has gone silent, lol.


----------



## Pander Bear

total fuckin silence.


----------



## Pander Bear

and lastly, before the games start again...


----------



## The Liberal Media

Orange bowl should be immense.

I fully expect Luck to smoke VT's vaunted secondary and solidify his rep as the highest rated QB to come to the Pro's since Peyton.

According to various reports....Harbaugh is currently wanted by Denver,Miami,SF and Michigan, not to mention Stanford want him back next year.

Will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

smotpoker said:


> I don't know if it has been addressed yet love bandit, but the Rose Bowl CANT take Stanford. If a team from the Big 10 or Pac 10 is playing in the NC, and there isn't another conference champion from one of those conferences, the Rose Bowl is not allowed to take another team from the Big 10 or Pac 10.
> 
> So even if the Rose Bowl wanted to take Stanford, they can't because Oregon is going to the NC



Thanks...after posting, I started thinking there was some wrinkles like that in the rules 



smotpoker said:


> Let's see... Miss St put 52 up on Michigan. Wow. What an accomplishment. They did what virtually everyone has done this entire seasonagainst michigan , lol.
> 
> Florida beat a PSU team who was using their 3rd string qb. And just barely. Throw in the fact it was a home game for Florida and it's kinda sad they barley escaped against penn state.
> 
> Bama had an impressive win, but really if you are the defending nc's with your best offensive weapons back, that should be expected.
> 
> Look for Wisconsin to beat TCU, and the Buckeyes will finish it off with a nice win against Arkansas.
> 
> Man I love the Big 10! Go Wisconsin and Go Buckeyes on Tuesday!



Um, MICH averaged 34 ppg....seemed a bit short once they met an SEC defense, and averaged 34 pts against per game...seemed they didn't hold that either once they met the ominous 5th ranked team from the SEC west 

Flordia tried hard to lose that game, but the PSU QB did an even better job handing it back to us.  Aside from the recorded interceptions, there were at least 3-4 more that hit the FLA defenders in the numbers and weren't caught   Still, I'm pleasantly surprised at our kicking game, and our punter forced into kicking ought to have been MVP for the team, IMO.  I'm still ill at our first play from scrimmage being an interception, and our first drive to the goal line ending in a touchback - so don't cry to me about a 3rd string QB (announcers said he was 2nd, but was starting the last half of the season when they started winning games).  I've got no sympathy for a pathetic PSU team's woes when I know how bad we suck...and watched PSU lose - not so much a FLA win (and I was sick for those last 4 min when PSU was driving), but much more a PSU loss to a pathetic FLA team.

Bama, with the strengths you pointed out, ought not be in the bowl game they were in, should they?  No, but all that talent still only got you 4th place in the SEC West, so they weren't as good as the 'returning talent' would lead  you to think.  Still, 4th place in the SEC West, against a co-chumpion of the Legends, or is it Leaders, or is it Losers...yeah, good showing on that one as well, Little10+2.

WISC-TCU, now there was a game that met expectations - close scoring, hard efforts, either team could win.  I have to admit grinning as TCU won.

Now, that leaves you tOSU-ARK, and tbh, I'm starting to drink the SEC Kool-Aid once again, thinking the suckeyes will be 0-10 in bowl games against the SEC.  I'm just feeling it after what's happened thus far.  And while AUB isn't playing a Little10+2 team, I am steadfast in my confidence of their winning the conference's fifth or sixth straight NC (really, there's coming so often now I'm losing count  ).




Kenickie said:


> actually, big 10ers -- has a conference ever gone 0-5 in bowl games in a single day before?



I think not - if you get that many teams into bowls, one of them has to win somewhere, somehow.  I'll bet there for sure hasn't been a conference go 0-6 (/knocks wood).



The Liberal Media said:


> Orange bowl should be immense.



I'm in the MIA area for the holidays, and the headlines here are "Orange Bowl Excitement" and it reads like a want ad for a coffee table at a garage sale..."Someone, please show some interest and come by...pretty, please?"  Likewise, I got a laugh at the headline over the MIA game "Catholics vs Cupcakes".   I might could go to the Orange Bowl, but why?  Just no interest I'm afraid.


----------



## melange

orange bowl

GO HOKIES


----------



## Pander Bear

sorry bout your boys from VPI, melange. I was, i am ashamed to say, pulling for luck and the cardinals.


----------



## melange

gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


I'll be sleeping for 3 days


----------



## Pander Bear

a report today indicates that Michigan has fired Rich Rod. Maybe tressel should watch his back. 

Also, Harbaugh has expressed that he is not interested in coaching for them, but I guess we will see.


----------



## axl blaze

ok I'm back from my football vacation in Cleveland

hot damn, the Big Ten got raped. thankfully tOSU > Big Ten, and once again we are the only Big Ten team that matters

if tOSU losses to Arky, I will slit my wrists. thankfully I see TP and his Bobby Brown haircut running all over that SEC defense


----------



## Pander Bear

so according to kenickie, you think the SEC doesn't have defense. What kind of fantasy world are you living in today, Jim? We are _known_ for out fast, aggressive D, before all else, just like the Big XII is/was known for its vertical airborn offense, and the Big 10 is known for shitting the bed in big game situations.


----------



## axl blaze

you really think such an esteemed football mind as my own would say the entire SEC lacks defense?

I said that Arky's defense is unimpressive. I would say that Arkansas is known, this year, for having an NFL-ready QB who shits the bed in big game situations, and who also has a good RB and WR at his disposal

comparing the Razorback defense to the Buckeye defense, I would say tOSU comes out looking better


----------



## ChickenScratch

ryan mallet thinks he's black.

tr00 story.

i hope he jail rapes the browneyes tonight.


----------



## axl blaze

Ryan Mallet is nothing but a bro, a bro that will not do the raeping, but will get the raeping


----------



## Pander Bear

tressel van alden is already upset.


----------



## Pander Bear

...oh fucking bullshit call


----------



## Pander Bear

and then OSU gives the touchdown back  nice


----------



## Pander Bear

OSU turns over ball on their own 40 going for it on 4th and 2 feet. Tressel van Alden is not happy.


----------



## Pander Bear




----------



## axl blaze

it's a nut house here in Columbus - life is great during BCS Bowl Season here when you are a Buckeyes fan!

Arkansas was good, and almost came back in the 2nd quarter thanks to Tressel reverting back into conservative mode. I will reiterate what I have been saying in this thread all year long - Ryan Mallet is going to be one helluva NFL QB. he made some fantastic throws tonight, it was just too bad for him and Arky that either 1) his WRs dropped so many balls and 2) Ohio State demonstrated WHY they are the sporting the 2nd best defense in college football

it does feel good as a tOSU fan to finally get over that SEC mental road-block

because I fully expect my team to be in the National Championship next year (if all the studs come back). and I also fully expect an SEC team (as usual) to square off against them in the BCS National Championship


----------



## Pander Bear

pryor played like he's supposed to, I expect him to be even more dangerous next year. Other than that though-- Arkansas wide receivers handed you that game-- than and some shitty calls (whistle a play dead because a wrist touched the ground, it didn't)

I am pleased that the very best team for the past decade in the big 10 barely escaped with a win against the third best team in the SEC.



Also, that seven nation army thing is stupid, guys. Are you going to sing Tic-tock at the 2 minute warning, too?


----------



## axl blaze

a couple things are wrong with your post:

Arkansas WRs did play like absolute shit. however, you can't knee-jerk and discredit tOSU instantly for this. a football mind must think: why did these WRs drop so many passes? sure, the biggest factor is probably either lack of talent (obvious, I agree their WRs couldn't hold a candle to the WRs of tOSU) and/or never playing before in the big-stage of a BCS Bowl Game (while tOSU are proven and hardened BCS warriors). however, one must go beyond the lack of talent of these WRs and think that the defensive coverages aided in these dropped passes (hearing footsteps). also, Ryan Mallet got a good dose of this grand Buckeye Defense because he was rushing passes all day, and therefore not throwing perfect passes (sometimes, but a couple times he made brilliant passes) and therefore the spiral of the said pass would have surely been off a little bit. the spiral not being perfect and what those Arky WRs are used to is a big factor in dropped passes

re: play calling. it was just as bad for tOSU as against it. I don't know if you need glasses or not, but that Arky WR's wrist most definitely touched the ground, and the ensuing slow motion replay proved this. you want to talk about bad calls? how about the time when tOSU was flagged for a false start, yet the flag was thrown so late that the officials allowed the entirety of the play to continue? that is very unprofessional. in fact, most gripes at the bar for tOSU fans was how bad of a game the zebras called. although I don't think that it was that bad, I don't see how you could be so SEC-bias to think that the zebras were just oh so against Arkansas

the "best team in the past decade of the Big Ten?" please. this is my biggest gripe. while this tOSU team is talented (like always), they still are no match for many other Buckeyes teams of this past decade. lest you forget, the National Championship Buckeyes still was ten years ago. I know there have been so many talented Ohio State teams in this past decade that it's easy to get them confused, but I have seen a more dominant defense and I have seen a more explosive (well-rounded) offense

and third best team in the SEC? it's not tOSU's fault that they beat what the system says is the second best SEC team. didn't Arkansas beat Alabama, anyways? or was that the lowly South Carolina Gamecocks? 

as a Buckeye, I would have been far more content to see tOSU go up against a LSU or Bama team. not to be arrogant, but I think the Buckeyes would have had an easier time than against Arkansas. if you want to play Big Ten/Buckeyes football (defense, run game, field position) - I like the chances of my Buckeyes. it's teams like Oregon, Florida, or Arkansas that feature a spread offense or a deep pocket passer that scare me. if you want to play Tressel Ball, I like my chances with Tressel

and although Seven Nation Army is a rip-off from the soccer stadiums, I think it's rad. Ohio State has a good football team, but their band is the Best Damn Band in the Land. I would rarely go against their musical opinion in the matters of college football music




also, re: officiating. it seems that most of the sports writers disagree with the Arkansas safety late in the game. although I think it was fair and square, here is what the ESPN article reads: "then, after backing up Ohio State at its own 4 with a punt, Arkansas benefited from a *highly questionable *call by the officials to pick up two more points"


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Sorry, I am on my iPhone so will keep short for now 

Tuned in at 28-13, with tinge of dismay, watched the last play of 3rd qtr - all multiple times it got extended, lol.  Got psyched watching ARK defense clamp down hard and shut down tOSU offense.  Even had the same feeling a lot of buckeyes probably did mid fourth qtr "oh boy, tOSU is trying to find a way to lose this". But here are my main takeaways from the only part I got to watch

1- tOSU has a solid D.  ARK could have done better for their part but you have to give respect where it is due = tOSU defense

2- the safety was a bad call, IMO

3- as much as I wanted Ark to win, for tOSU to extend the little10+2's o-fer and their own abysmal record on SEC bowl matchups, the better team won.  No doubt in my head (and Axl, I took pb's comment of best team of decade to mean the tOSU program and it's long running ownership of that conference, not just this years team...and the win over a perennial SEC "also-ran" as opposed to a top level SEC program - but I could be wrong)

4- TP showed poise and the mobility and escapability the rest of us have been waiting to see along with how play calling is limiting him



PS - I think the Little10+2 made a statement this bowl season, just not the one they imagined


----------



## cravNbeets

Pander Bear said:


> pryor played like he's supposed to, I expect him to be even more dangerous next year.



yep dangerous to the buffalo bills when he suits up as a tight end for the dolphins 

fun game to watch if you're not a fan of either team.  i hate to see a tressell team not play 4 full quarters, but i suppose that has come to be expected (again).  so many mistakes our offense in the second was reduced to a game of keep away...  i'll take it though.

hey guys


----------



## Pander Bear

to axl:

I was speaking of the school, not of your current squad.



> also, re: officiating. it seems that most of the sports writers disagree with the Arkansas safety late in the game. although I think it was fair and square, here is what the ESPN article reads: "then, after backing up Ohio State at its own 4 with a punt, Arkansas benefited from a highly questionable call by the officials to pick up two more points"



So you bring it up why? I agree with you that he successfully broke the first tackle, and was then brought down for a safety. It was the wrong play to call, for sure-- and they paid for it. 



> Arkansas WRs did play like absolute shit. however, you can't knee-jerk and discredit tOSU instantly for this.


 You can blame nerves, or superior coverage (i wont give you guys any credit, because teams have been passing on your weak secondary all year), but I'm more inclined to just say ARK WRs had a statistically bad night at the worst possible time. You can't let ball after ball pop out of your hands and expect to score points. True though, Mallet was hurried-- I just don't understand the "I can't catch a ball if it isn't a perfect spiral" thing. 



> how about the time when tOSU was flagged for a false start, yet the flag was thrown so late that the officials allowed the entirety of the play to continue? that is very unprofessional.


 I think that big game jitters extend to officiating crews as well-- but I'll take unprofessional over changing the outcome of a game any day(not that any call did in this game-- barring maybe that "down by wrist"). The ACC sucks, what do you want?



> I don't see how you could be so SEC-bias to think that the zebras were just oh so against Arkansas


 I didn't say that-- lets just say that chance was against Arkansas. The pryor fumble recovery was pretty much a jump ball touchdown, the falling on the blocked punt rather than trying to scoop it and run, which is a judgement call but hella risky so i get it. In a game where you only win/lose by 5, and both teams play so loose, you can easily find things that cost your team a touchdown, i guess.



> and third best team in the SEC? it's not tOSU's fault that they beat what the system says is the second best SEC team. didn't Arkansas beat Alabama, anyways? or was that the lowly South Carolina Gamecocks?


 If you want to take away from SC's win (which I'm sure you didn't watch since there was probably a thrilling miami of ohio game on or something, then I'll happily apply the same dismissive attitude to your lone SEC bowl win.



> and although Seven Nation Army is a rip-off from the soccer stadiums, I think it's rad. Ohio State has a good football team, but their band is the Best Damn Band in the Land. I would rarely go against their musical opinion in the matters of college football music


 I realized when I was watching the game that my opinions of what Ohio is like are heavily informed by the OSU band, and Pete & Pete. Ohio is a hokey, generic place, kinda like the inside of an applebee's. 


Love you


----------



## Kenickie

I'm quite satisfied that the Ohio State win will have an * next to it, for all those suspended players who were "going to be punished, but not till tomorrow." 



> If you want to take away from SC's win (which I'm sure you didn't watch since there was probably a thrilling miami of ohio game on or something,) then I'll happily apply the same dismissive attitude to your lone SEC bowl win.



add lone bowl win so far this season for the conference. that thrilling miami of ohio game is on today, vs someone as equally undistinguished, middle tennessee i think.


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> I'm quite satisfied that the Ohio State win will have an * next to it, for all those suspended players who were "going to be punished, but not till tomorrow."



just like Cam Newton? or if UGA won any of their first four games without AJ Green (sadly, I'm not sure that they won any of their first four games, so I'm sure the Dawgs are a-ok)



Kenickie said:


> add lone bowl win so far this season for the conference. that thrilling miami of ohio game is on today, vs someone as equally undistinguished, middle tennessee i think.



I don't understand these Miami of Ohio jabs, that's like you caring about Louisiana-Lafayette. also, tOSU was not the only Big Ten team to win, Illinois and Iowa also won

I know I should rightfully get a lot of shit for challenging the SEC on NY Day, but did you all think that is was really possible for a Michigan team to beat a ranked team? as much as Sparty is a feel good story, would it be possible for them to take down a Bama team? not really...

the fact of the matter is that I believe tOSU could dismantle any college football team right now, with respect only to Auburn

the Buckeyes have the most impressive defense I have seen all year from most big-time contenders. did ya'll see that tOSU defensive line? DE Cameron Heyward single-handedly made Ryan Mallet an average QB

the SEC is known for defensive speed, but not even that highly-vaunted Arkansas team has seen such speed on the defensive line as that from the Buckeyes

Alabama? too vanilla, doesn't stand a chance. Oregon? same outcome as last year. hell, just like Arkansas, Auburn only has a couple of playmakers on offense (QB, maybe RB, maybe a WR just like Ark) and maybe one great defensive player. this is not an all-around great team, like this Ohio State team. one player does not a team make, as you all witnessed wonderfully how tOSU has two amazing WRs, two solid RBs, a QB who defies the laws of physics, and a defensive team that plays like a unit

tOSU > every other team in college football (sans maybe Auburn, but I'm not buying it 100 percent)


----------



## ChickenScratch

i am in no way, shape or form a gaytors fan.  but i just wanted to remind axl.


----------



## Pander Bear

> tOSU > every other team in college football (sans maybe Auburn, but I'm not buying it 100 percent)



Oh, and Wisc


----------



## axl blaze

that was a fluke game if I've ever seen one. as TP not-nearly-as-eloquently put it, I'd say tOSU wins that match-up 9 out of 10 times. Wisco's Camp Randall Stadium is a very very tough place to play, and a night game? 

that game had Buckeyes loss all over it...

it is what it is (blech). I'm not crowning tOSU National Champs, because they did lose, I'm just saying that I think this team could beat just about every other team around right now. I'm that confident in my Buckeyes, really



ChickenScratch said:


> *OSU IMG*



nice one, but here is my stance on this. I would have rather gotten whipped by FLA in the National Championship (many years ago, it's fading in our sports hivemind-vernacular) then be a Florida fan who has to deal with getting a new head coach in a tough conference

did you see the way the Gators played this year? I couldn't even imagine the Buckeyes playing as shit as that. in fact, I would probably have to go back 15 years to match their record this year (if that)

I'll take my Buckeyes, perennial contenders for the BCS NC, over that FLA bullshit any day. it matters not, because we all know that Urban Meyer is coming home to Columbus, Ohio when Jim Tressel chooses to retire gloriously

as per usual, it's just me arguing with a buncha fucking Southerners


----------



## Pander Bear

its pretty easy to recruit NC talent when you're pretty much the only big show in your whole conference-- just look at the lopsided PAC 10 during Carols reign of gay-bar-terror. You dog the gators for playing against the teams that beat the shit out of the teams the buckeyes play. Your mind is warped.

The Buckeyes are perennial NC contenders because places like Penn State and Michigan-- school sthat OUGHT to be powerhouses-- are comfortable with mediocrity. No school in the SEC, save vandy and kentucky, is ok with that. That's why OSU is eternally a bridesmaid, and that's why the bride for the last 4 seasons, and probably this season too, is going to be an SEC team.



> because we all know that Urban Meyer is coming home to Columbus, Ohio when Jim Tressel chooses to retire gloriously


 Yes, and Harbaugh is coming to Michigan, and Notre Dame will see the light, and Northwestern is actually a good football team, and you're all going to be leaders and legends next year.


----------



## ChickenScratch

you gays sound like a couple of ho's.


----------



## axl blaze

Pander Bear said:


> its pretty easy to recruit NC talent when you're pretty much the only big show in your whole conference-- just look at the lopsided PAC 10 during Carols reign of gay-bar-terror.



wrong... it's pretty easy to recruit NC talent when you recruit in the state of Ohio. a state that has some very, very good high school football programs (I would know ). and I would think that Wisconsin would be a little upset over your claim that tOSU is the only team in the Big Ten that has a "big show" (whatever this does mean)



Pander Bear said:


> You dog the gators for playing against the teams that beat the shit out of the teams the buckeyes play. Your mind is warped.



wrong again... I dog the Gators for playing very bad football. what they fielded on the grass this year was a joke - can you even argue against this? I would say that your mind is warped, good sir



Pander Bear said:


> The Buckeyes are perennial NC contenders because places like Penn State and Michigan-- school sthat OUGHT to be powerhouses-- are comfortable with mediocrity. No school in the SEC, save vandy and kentucky, is ok with that.



I would say this is an incorrect and overzealous statement. as much as Michigan has sucked in the recent years, I wouldn't say that they are _comfortable _in mediocrity. the fact that they have just fired Dick Rod over just three football seasons is an indicator of truth for my statement (I would say it does take at least four years to correctly judge a coach and his progress)

I don't ever, EVER want to stand up for Michigan. because unlike you SEC yokel, I do not cheer for Michigan in bowl games, meaning I do not cheer for my rival. however, Lloyd Carr and even more so Bo Schembechler might be forgotten figures in today's fast paced college football vernacular - but they once were on top of it all not too long ago

the same can't ever be said for Vandy or Kentucky or even your UGA Dawgs (who are on pace to match these aforementioned teams in the realms of perpetual mediocrity)



Pander Bear said:


> Yes, and Harbaugh is coming to Michigan, and Notre Dame will see the light, and Northwestern is actually a good football team...



I wouldn't say that Urban Meyer to tOSU is as far-fetched as you would like. not that I care, I would not take any college football coach over Jim Tressel

and need I remind you that Northwestern almost beat Auburn in OT last year?


----------



## axl blaze

ChickenScratch said:


> you gays sound like a couple of ho's.



don't be upset just because PB and I can have intelligent discussions regarding football, while I don't think I've seen a post of yours go over one sentence


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I am having the hardest f'n time with my Gators.   Shit year is right.  Send Meyer out with a win ... Yeehaw . Muschamp I'll be happy about, but Weis?  Charlie f'n fatassed ND reject Weis?!?!  I'm talking with pro minded friends saying it is a good thing, that fatass is a great OC just can't handle a head coach job for now (expect him to jump for one again before long).  I just can't take a guy who failed so bad, and has that awful ND taint to him being on our staff.  Yeah, you can sel recruits on having NFL and superbowl winning staff to prep you for the pros, but I wan to throw up everytime I imagine CW in gator gear on the sideline.  Has my wold gone upside down?  Does God really hate me?  Or am I to take this as a learning opportunity, to grow past my blind ND hate, and things will be ok again?

What is a gator fan to do?  It's all so confusing :x


----------



## Pander Bear

> I just can't take a guy who failed so bad



Come on man, spurrier failed at the redskins, saban failed with the dolphins. Sometimes, the position is too much, sometimes the fit isn't right. Maybe you guys will win another 9 of 10 from us. Even if its not that good, you should feel thankful for what you've got. You could have had Addazio.


----------



## axl blaze

and Petrino failed the most gloriously with the Falcons

TLB, I actually think that Charlie Weiss is a great OC. although you do have a point about him possibly jumping ship for an attractive head coaching job, I just don't think he can get it done as a Head Coach, for some reason. however, he is damn good at OC


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> don't be upset just because PB and I can have intelligent discussions regarding football, while I don't think I've seen a post of yours go over one sentence



neat story faggot.


----------



## Pander Bear

oh stop it Chickenscratch, lets move on:
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/681edc3da2.jpg


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm gettin a red x over here, prolly my firewall.

in all seriousness, i have a hard time discussing ncaa football this time of year when tennessee sucks and i'm watching bowl games that mean absolutely nothing.


----------



## smotpoker

The Big Ten was underdogs in every game they lost. 

Mich St, Mich, Wisc, Penn St, all underdogs..

Iowa, unranked, beat the 13th ranked team in the country.

I don't know who the favorite was in the Illinois-Baylor game, but Illinois won that.

I have a feeling the Penn State game would have turned out differently if it wasn't a home game for Florida.

So 3-5 isn't bad at all, considering all the losses the Big 10 were underdogs in anyways.

neat story faggot. - Really really classy chickenscratch.


----------



## Pegasus

Look at Kansas City this year... ol' Charlie can sure coordinate some offense!


----------



## ChickenScratch

smotpoker said:


> neat story faggot. - Really really classy chickenscratch.



when i decided to sign up for the drugz board on the internet my main goal was to remain as classy as possible 100% of the time.


----------



## ChickenScratch

When Auburn wins the Championship, Robert Gibbs (White House Press Secretary), is going to roll the White House.

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/01/0...use-if-auburn-tigers-win-championship/?hpt=T2

Gibbs to 'TP' White House if Auburn Tigers win championship

Press Secretary Robert Gibbs says if Auburn wins the BCS Championship on Monday, he will return to "roll' the White House.

As his beloved Tigers get ready for the BCS National Championship game Monday, Robert Gibbs wants to bring an Auburn University tradition to the White House.

Gibbs, the soon-to-be ex-White House press secretary, told CBS college football guru Tony Barnhart that if Auburn wins, he will return to “roll” or “TP” the White House, or at least part of it. The “The Tony Barnhart Show” is scheduled to air Thursday night.

According to Politico, Gibbs said, “If Auburn wins, I will come back. I will get a little agreement with the Secret Service. We’ll put a couple of rolls (of toilet paper) up there, and then I can help take it down so it doesn’t look like we trashed the place.”

Some of you might be thinking, What the …??

Being an Auburn grad, I know a little about this tradition. After Auburn wins a football game or other significant sporting event, fans flock to the intersection of College Street and Magnolia Avenue.

It’s known as Toomer’s Corner, after the drugstore that produces the lemonade that Esquire magazine once suggested was made by God himself.

Fans mob the intersection after a victory, often forcing police to simply shut down two major arteries through downtown.

There, we hurl roll after roll of toilet paper into the live oaks across from the drugstore. After a big win, everything on the corner is covered in the white stuff, even the power lines and eagle-adorned brick entryways to the university.

It can get rather messy, as you can see here.

Gibbs attended North Carolina State University, where he played goalkeeper for the Wolfpack soccer team, but he was born and raised in the city of Auburn.

Gibbs told Barnhart that he thinks President Obama understands how important Monday’s game between Auburn and the Oregon Ducks is to him, Politico reported. Gibbs further said he’s worn the same Auburn shirt for every Tiger victory this year, even when everyone else was wearing a suit.

“He gets how big a deal this is for me. He enjoys and loves college football,” Gibbs told Barnhart. “I’ve watched some of their games in my office. I’ve got a pretty decent-size TV in there, thankfully. Sometimes it’s hard. One week we were on the road, and I had to talk to the advance people about making sure that we had some TVs and could watch some games if we needed to.”

War Eagle, Mr. Gibbs. See you in Glendale.


----------



## axl blaze

toilet papering after a win? just another reason why the South is bass ackwards 



ChickenScratch said:


> neat story faggot.



let me express, then, in words you can understand

Ohio State = nonfaggots

Arkansas = faggots lol


----------



## smotpoker

ChickenScratch said:


> when i decided to sign up for the drugz board on the internet my main goal was to remain as classy as possible 100% of the time.



Proving my point.


----------



## axl blaze

smotpoker, you do have a very good point about all the Big Ten teams being underdogs when going up against the SEC

essentially, all the underdogs lost besides tOSU and Iowa

but the SEC-biased sports writers would never admit this


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> toilet papering after a win? just another reason why the South is bass ackwards



alabama is not the south.  alabama is alabama, which is a whole nuther level of bass ackwards.

just sayin.


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> Arkansas = faggots lol



i was born there asshole, i dare you to say that shit to my face


----------



## Care

jeez, you guys sure get worked up over b team football


----------



## TheLoveBandit

For some it isn't B team football, it's a bigger religion than God.  Not to undercut out buckeye bretheren (tOSU is an island of passion in a Midwest sea of blah), but throughout the southeastern US you learn your school fight song before you learn the pledge of allegiance, you learn hatred revolves around rivalries, and you learn dating your sister is ok if she is wearing the school colors.


- Signed, a die hard southerner


----------



## Kenickie

plus, i'd love to see Alabama take on any NFL team and shame the shit out of them, that isn't b team football.

even if they lost, they'd still rack up 21 points on 30 something men as 18 year old freshman. that's shameful, NFL.


----------



## axl blaze

if that Alabama team could light up 21 on an NFL defense (doubt it, too conservative), then the Buckeyes could at least get 31


----------



## Pander Bear

you've become a parody of yourself, axl-- not to mention a parody of jefe.


----------



## smotpoker

Kenickie said:


> plus, i'd love to see Alabama take on any NFL team and shame the shit out of them, that isn't b team football.
> 
> even if they lost, they'd still rack up 21 points on 30 something men as 18 year old freshman. that's shameful, NFL.



Let it be clear...Any NFL team (ok maybe not Carolina) would crush any college team. The difference in talent between college and NFL is night and day. 

To say Alabama, or any college team would shame the shit out of any NFL team is laughable.


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea - are ya'll being for serial?

i don't think bammer would even score against carolina and jimmy clausen would probably throw for 400 yards.


----------



## Kenickie

im mad serious right now.


----------



## Pander Bear

omg, 1000+ and we still don't know who the NC is!


----------



## Kenickie

i can't wait to see robert gibbs tp the white house. maybe then attention to the need for playoff system???


----------



## axl blaze

over 1k


----------

